# NCASE M1 prototype, a Mini-ITX Case



## armourcore9brker

I posted about it in the Beastly mITX/mATX thread.

Still is good to promote. Might want to change the thread title to make it seem not so annoying.


----------



## HowHardCanItBe

Changed


----------



## Andorski

Donated a couple days ago after deciding to go with this case for my build instead of the Bitfenix Prodigy. The case looks damn good while still staying relatively small. Their projected price tag is a little steep, but I cannot find another ITX case that looks as good and can cram as much hardware as this. This also means that I have to wait to do my ITX build (probably even longer than they estimate unless they haul ass on testing the case and moving into kickstarting the production), but I'll probably wait for Haswell to come out and see when the next generation of GPUs are released.

The two guys behind the project already ordered the prototype for testing. My biggest concern is how well that thing can allow for cooling. A large GPU looks to block any intake cooling coming from the 2 x 120mm fans you can install in the bottom. The side ventilation will allow for decent CPU cooling. If you plan to install an ATX PSU or use the dual hard drive cage though the other half of the side ventilation becomes useless. The designer of the case seems to think that passive movement of hot air rising out of the case through the top ventilation will keep the case cool. Here's hoping that he's right.


----------



## Riou

That case looks very interesting.


----------



## Serephucus

Just thought I'd update this to say that the guys doing it have been sent pictures by Lian Li of the (almost finished) prototype - they're just waiting on the feet - and it looks every bit as good as the renders.

http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1717132


----------



## Acapella75

I can't tell from the pics, how many fans can this box hold? Best I can tell is 2 120s on the bottom, 2 120s on the side, and an 80/92mm on back. Are their fan mounts on the top panel to act as exhaust?


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Acapella75*
> 
> I can't tell from the pics, how many fans can this box hold? Best I can tell is 2 120s on the bottom, 2 120s on the side, and an 80/92mm on back. Are their fan mounts on the top panel to act as exhaust?


The top panel exhausts by pressure. The case is only 12 liters size, which means for good airflow you only really need two 120mm fans. One over the CPU, and one elsewhere depending on your components. They will reach every corner even at slow rpms.


----------



## Acapella75

My next question is are there sfx psus that can run an i5 3570k with a 4-4.2ghz overclock, a gtx 690, optical disk drive, and 2-3 hdds? I really like this case but I think my gpu is gonna limit me to matx cases or a bigger mitx case that can take a regular psu.


----------



## Serephucus

From reviews, a 690 with overclocked CPU will draw around 450-500W from the wall, which equates to 400-450W through the PSU, so Silverstone's ST45SF-G should just about cope as long as you don't go nuts with overclocking. Besides, by the time this thing is actually shipping, the 700 series will be out, or just around the corner, with much lower power consumption than the 690.


----------



## TheNutter

that's beautiful! Will a micro atx fit there?


----------



## Serephucus

No. ITX only.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Acapella75*
> 
> My next question is are there sfx psus that can run an i5 3570k with a 4-4.2ghz overclock, a gtx 690, optical disk drive, and 2-3 hdds? I really like this case but I think my gpu is gonna limit me to matx cases or a bigger mitx case that can take a regular psu.


Further to what Serephucus says, you'd be right at the limit of the highest power SFX unit (=450W).

Luckily, the NCase M1 can hold a small ATX PSU. Silverstone do several 140mm length gold efficiency PSUs that would fit this.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Totally badass case.
Would be too pricey to ship though, quite sad.


----------



## mingqi53

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> Totally badass case.
> Would be too pricey to ship though, quite sad.


http://www.ncases.com/poll/

They're having a poll to see where most interested buyers are located. I'm hoping they choose USPS for US purchases, it's by far the cheapest compared to FedEx or UPS.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Also the cheapest sending abroad.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Shouldn't this be marketed as a DTX case? Third bracket at the back?


----------



## Pip Boy

looks amazing but.. really wanted different color USB 3.0 sockets, perhaps green or red


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Nothing a mod can't fix,besides, don't think lian li actually have a different color(all their cases have blue),and the case is already pricey.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phill1978*
> 
> looks amazing but.. really wanted different color USB 3.0 sockets, perhaps green or red


Isn't part of the definition of the USB3 standard, that the sockets are easily identifiable by their blue colour? Can you show any examples of USB3 sockets that are green or red?


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Fatal1ty mouse port is red on asrock's motherboards ...


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> Fatal1ty mouse port is red on asrock's motherboards ...


That's USB2.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Oh,never knew.At least the color exists.


----------



## mingqi53

For those of you keeping up in the [H] Forum thread, they're discussing whether or not to make a production campaign with two (or more) versions of the case.

One version may be unpainted (cheaper), and the other will be all black (more expensive)


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Reading the discussion, I think the easiest thing to do is have a preorder of Ncase M1B and Ncase M1S. The M1B being more expensive, should get the first preorder run. If it reaches 500 well and good,if not Silver the balance to 500 as a cheaper preorder.
I'm yet to read through that thread well,but I'd like to think actually knowing how many people are willing to put up the full amount for the case is important. Might actually end up being quite the number,probably dropping production cost and making shipping cheaper.


----------



## Nuzart

I haven't kept up with the thread. Have they stated what full price is likely to be? I know they said 160-200 USD, just not sure if that's still correct.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

It's looking closer to $200 before shipping,so $250 isn't far fetched, especially for international buyers.


----------



## Nuzart

I just read the last 2 pages of that thread. For a case like that, you're going to pay a premium for an exclusive product. When I first saw it come up during the crowd funding I was expecting to pay ~$300 anyway because I live in Australia. I don't mind paying extra for such a nice case.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Pretty as it is it's out of my league really ATM. If they were to make a steel and plastic version in China for $50/$70 or so....but that's out of the question and I'd rather it's stay a unicorn I can't ride yet.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Quote:


> This is the where we are assuming:
> 1) We get at least 300 orders
> 2) Necere finds a way to get front I/O made better & without a price increase / tooling
> 3) Lian Li doesn't increase price on us as result of material cost increase or factory strike
> $160, Silver, silver anodized panels, unpainted & raw interior, black front I/O port
> $170, Black, black anodized panels, unpainted & raw interior, black front I/O port
> $180, Black, black anodized panels, black painted interior, black front I/O port
> US Shipping via USPS $25 (include $200 insurance)
> INT Shipping via USPS $65 (include $200 insurance for most* countries


Seems to me the $170 case is rather moot. $10 in savings isn't exactly worth it.The case would still be $205 shipped,and most people can live with that. That way they can easily put them up as NCase M1S and M1B,probably add the fan filters to ship with if it doesn't add much.


----------



## mingqi53

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> Pretty as it is it's out of my league really ATM. If they were to make a steel and plastic version in China for $50/$70 or so....but that's out of the question and I'd rather it's stay a unicorn I can't ride yet.


Well, they do have a website up: http://ncases.com/

You might see more cases from them in the future.. would be nice









I think they're starting with this campaign just to get noticed, then maybe they'll look at expanding to the rest of the market with cheaper options.

Think of it like Tesla motor company.. first car they made was the Roadster (>$100,000), now they've made the Tesla Model S (>$62,000).. soon enough they'll make a model that can attract more consumers ($30,000 range). It's all about getting attention and funding ahead of time


----------



## Allanitomwesh

I hope your right








*mainly because I'm cheap and can't be helped*


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mingqi53*
> 
> I think they're starting with this campaign just to get noticed, then maybe they'll look at expanding to the rest of the market with cheaper options.


You just made that up. The real story is written in the first post in the thread on [H]: the whole idea was just to get Wahaha360 an aluminium anodised case similar to the SG05, and by making it a sort of crowd funded "group buy" he could keep the costs realistic.


----------



## mingqi53

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> You just made that up. The real story is written in the first post in the thread on [H]: the whole idea was just to get Wahaha360 an aluminium anodised case similar to the SG05, and by making it a sort of crowd funded "group buy" he could keep the costs realistic.


Of course I made that up, it's my best guess as to future plans. The whole idea was just to get W360 a case, but what I'm saying is who knows where it will go from there once the case is produced


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Apple started in a basement, just saying ...


----------



## WiSK

Fair enough. But with Apple, the emerging microcomputer industry was underestimated by the established computer industry. There was room to take the lead in the market and Steve Jobs was young and ambitious. The PC case market however is mature and saturated and shrinking. Wahaha360, while he clearly has entrepreneurial nous, has stated repeatedly he's only in this for the hobby. Even if they sell 1000 cases it's unlikely to turn any profit, so there's nothing to invest in making the company grow for any next case.

Most likely thing to come out of this would be that Necere gets a job offer designing cases for an established company.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

It's just such a nice case,more people should be able to get it after the production run.


----------



## WiSK

It's live http://igg.me/at/m1/x/2445706


----------



## Allanitomwesh

And here I just bought the SG05-450


----------



## Nivaku

So for $205 I can buy this case?

After January will they make more for mass shipping or is it just this limited time only then they are done?
Are they doing revisions anymore in the future to improve the design or is this it?

Thanks


----------



## m_jones_

Quick look at the FAQ would have told you.
Quote:


> A: We have no plans at this time to make the M1 available beyond the crowdfunding campaign.


----------



## Wicked x Josh

I love the idea of this case but there is on issue I have with it.

I like to see what I put in my PC. There seems to be very little opportunity to see whats inside if you do watercooling.

I know its not a big deal. As an Industrial Design student I love the idea and story behind this case and would like to see nothing more than a company like this make it in with names like CaseLabs and Lang. Just that one small issue I personally have that. Besides that the modularity and options offered in such a small package are amazing.

I just feel for $200 range I would rather the Compact Splash.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

It's also a get it now or forever hold your peace thing,so I'd say $200 isn't so bad.It's still less than 250 for foreign folks too.


----------



## Nuzart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wicked x Josh*
> 
> I love the idea of this case but there is on issue I have with it.
> 
> I like to see what I put in my PC. There seems to be very little opportunity to see whats inside if you do watercooling.
> 
> I know its not a big deal. As an Industrial Design student I love the idea and story behind this case and would like to see nothing more than a company like this make it in with names like CaseLabs and Lang. Just that one small issue I personally have that. Besides that the modularity and options offered in such a small package are amazing.
> 
> I just feel for $200 range I would rather the Compact Splash.


Most people who want a case like this, don't care for a window. Also its almost impossible to put one in there because every edge is being used one way or another, that's how the case can hold so much.


----------



## Nivaku

Is the campaign up again? I just spent $205 VIA Paypal, so will I receive the case sometime January then?


----------



## Nuzart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivaku*
> 
> Is the campaign up again? I just spent $205 VIA Paypal, so will I receive the case sometime January then?


Check the Indiegogo email, it will say Perk: M1 (US Shipping Included) if you have done it right. Otherwise you would have just given a donation.


----------



## Nivaku

Yeah I got an email confirmation with my shipping address and everything. I paid $205, only reason why I asked was because I remember it was available on the 10th but it ended so the campaign was over. I was just confused because it seems like the opened it again seeing that they are taking orders. At the time of writing they are 411 of 600 claimed


----------



## T0mat3

And ill be receiving one in silver


----------



## Allanitomwesh

I like the two tone effect on the silver one.
"coke can not included"
I'm guessing someone asked? I wonder, would it have been cheaper if Realan made it?


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> I'm guessing someone asked? I wonder, would it have been cheaper if Realan made it?


He spoke to and asked for quotes from several manufacturers. If I recall correctly, in the end they went with Lian Li because they had the best solution for the perforated panels.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Ah,always wondered about that,thanks. The hardforum thread is huge.


----------



## Vortaku

I will be getting one in black


----------



## Lettuceman

I really hope they come out with another case, or another run.

I can't believe I missed this


----------



## Vortaku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lettuceman*
> 
> I really hope they come out with another case, or another run.
> 
> I can't believe I missed this


hate to say it man, i dont see it being produced again unless lian li steals fhe design


----------



## Allanitomwesh

The build logs will be epic


----------



## Vortaku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> The build logs will be epic


yeah alot of us are already planning and buying parts for the custom loops, ofcourse theres some people that will go air, and there aio cooolers.

MY plan is an apogee drive pump/block combo, a custom reservoir we are having made, and a gpu block. I am having a hard time trying to decide on rads, i think i am going to try and squeeze 2 240 rads into it, it SHOULD work, but we will see, hardware wise i will prolly wait until the new intel chip drops, i do plan on running a powerful vid card, prolly the sfx 450gold by silverstone 1 ssd (256gb) and i plan on picking up a large laptop drive for storage and trying to stash all that out of the way so i have optimal space inside for cooling.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Radeon R9-290X has your name on it


----------



## tmaven

My future one! Beautiful!


----------



## Vortaku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> Radeon R9-290X has your name on it


i am somewhat concerned about the power draw people are saying this is going to be pulling, i am not sure whiche way i will be going just yet as far as vid cards go, i want to use the silverstone 450 sfx gold but i am also worried with full custom water it might not be enough wattage


----------



## tmaven

Woohaa 240$ including shipping to EU! + 20% tax in my country.

Hope lian li will buy this design.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Economies of scale is a cruel mistress.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

I just read through THIS thread and i'm thinking...
1.How good is that High Power SFX and do they make it themselves
2.Can it be bought and
3.Can it be brought down to true sfx size,in depth?


----------



## WiSK

1. Nobody knows. Or nobody who knows, has said.
2. You have to buy at least 1000, which we think no OEM has done yet.
3. Presumably they made this design as small as they possibly could for a prototype. Presumably if some OEM would start ordering it, they could invest some more in R&D, but no guarantees.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Then it's just a proof of concept.


----------



## WiSK

Semantics









I believe it was a working prototype, so I presume it's ready for production.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Do you think if we asked nicely a psu manufacturer would really make one? I saw in the thread Ncase had some possible designs for a 600W one,could it be made with another campaign?
I personally don't need all that power now but one day I may just,and I can keep my itx case!
And maybe on a similar thought process...
1.Get a Haswell-E dtx motherboard made








2.Get noctua to improve the L9 cooler
3.Get Seagate to make a 3tb 2.5" drive
ideas ideas ideas


----------



## T0mat3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> Do you think if we asked nicely a psu manufacturer would really make one? I saw in the thread Ncase had some possible designs for a 600W one,could it be made with another campaign?
> I personally don't need all that power now but one day I may just,and I can keep my itx case!
> And maybe on a similar thought process...
> 1.Get a Haswell-E dtx motherboard made
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.Get noctua to improve the L9 cooler
> 3.Get Seagate to make a 3tb 2.5" drive
> ideas ideas ideas


The whole point to take sandy/ivy/haswell-e is for the extra pci-e lanes as the processors themselves arent that much faster than their respective normal consumer models. So an itx -e would be a total waste of money.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

But it would be 16 thread and single slot crossfire at x16 x16 on slot one and 3. In the N1 it would work great. Plus you could put a Xeon and make a workstation with a sound card and pro graphics








Just saying it would be nice


----------



## T0mat3

Dude itx has one pci-e slot. So it would obviously run at x16. Unless youre doing video editing, what are you going to use 16 threads for?


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Dtx has 2 slots and N1 supports it,there hasn't been one in a while though. And actually, graphics rendering


----------



## T0mat3

Exactly my point, dtx has been long dead. So your argument isnt valid. Plus youd also need a powersupply that would be able to feed all that and the current sfx size couldnt.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

1. I wasn't arguing
2.M1 suports small ATX psu's,plenty deep sfx like the high power, i don't think power would be the problem here
3. I simply said it would be nice if some more custom built stuff was made in a similar fashion to the M1,including the revival of dtx format,to max out the case further to what can be done now,can't a man dream?


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Do you think NCASE will ever go back and perfect this?


----------



## subtec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think NCASE will ever go back and perfect this?


Part of the problem with that design is that Silverstone has a patent in Taiwan for the vertical layout.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

That can be patented!? Sucks, looks awesome for saving desk space.


----------



## Vortaku

i dont understand what needs to be perfected? i have a ncase m1 ordered and am anxiously awaiting its arrival. BUT, i dont understand what you are saying is a problem.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

I didn't say N1 has a problem, I just like the tall design they started with and it would make an awesome case too,perhaps M2.The original tall design is the one that needs perfecting, it was dropped completely in CAD stage.


----------



## Vortaku

yeah, if i recall correctly they didnt have choice and had to drop it. i may be wrong. there are actual pics of a prototype that a funder got due to donating like 2g or something in the thread. it looks pretty small tbh


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Who says DTX is dead?








Product Page
Newegg


----------



## WiSK

Nice find. It's actually 190mm x 170mm - 18mm shorter than mini-DTX


----------



## T0mat3

Its nice but h81 chipset,yuk and ecs, yuk. I wouldn't touch that with a 10foot pole.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Oh,didn't know that








It is pretty well populated too for a $50 motherboard. They do list RAM running at 1600mhz even if it is 1866mhz though,but an i7 4770 would work very nicely with it. So nothing glaringly off I'd say.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NCase*
> Hi everyone,
> 
> We are starting to ship M1 packages next week!
> 
> For those that updated their info (Shipping Label & Phone #) on ncases.com, your information was sent to Taiwan Postal Service for processing this week.
> 
> If you haven't updated your Shipping Label and Phone # on ncases.com. I told the Postal Office I will send them more information in 24 hours - you better hurry if you want your M1 early.
> 
> LAST THING: *Georg S (Altenburg, Germany)*, I can't reach you, email [email protected] ASAP.


Just in case Georg S is reading here


----------



## GZJR

god i want one soooooo bad.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GZJR*
> 
> god i want one soooooo bad.


Don't we all.

EDIT:


Product Page
Newegg
Two 8 pin connectors,who wants to blow up a power supply?Rather large too.


----------



## WiSK

Cases are starting to arrive. Amazing to see a crowdfunded project where production completed early and the first cases are arriving *two months* before the promised delivery date.

Job well done Wahaha360 and Necere!

Pictures by M4rk from [H]


----------



## GZJR

Very beautiful work. Can't wait to get my hands on one


----------



## PcZac

More


----------



## PcZac

EDIT: Duplicate post. Please Delete


----------



## Vortaku

absolutely love it, and with early arrivals we can start buying parts during black november!!!!!!!1


----------



## Allanitomwesh

sweet


----------



## WiSK

Render v actual case

 

Photo by M4rk from [H]


----------



## Herstal

Mine arrived yesterday







. I didn't expect it before Christmas tbh, so i'm completely unprepared, have to start ordering some parts...


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Man,virtually identical.


----------



## Evangelion

Man, that looks amazing. I'm still waiting on mine to arrive. I placed my order back in September, so it should start shipping soon.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> Man,virtually identical.


Apparently he used orange light for the photo. Not sure why, but it makes the picture look brownish.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Only bulb he has? Wanted a warm effect? We can only guess.


----------



## WiSK

I could ask him, but I rather leave it a mystery


----------



## MrBojanglles88

waiting to see a black one show up on the market place soon


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> Pretty as it is it's out of my league really ATM. If they were to make a steel and plastic version in China for $50/$70 or so....but that's out of the question and I'd rather it's stay a unicorn I can't ride yet.


You called?

So the first shipment went out. What's the future for this? It looks great, but $200 for an mITX case is a little steep.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> So the first shipment went out. What's the future for this? It looks great, but $200 for an mITX case is a little steep.


There's no future. This was it: 1000 cases produced. Crowd funded custom production of the SG05 done right.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> You called?
> 
> So the first shipment went out. What's the future for this? It looks great, but $200 for an mITX case is a little steep.


I did








Could you use some fairy dust to magically reduce the price of this chassis?


----------



## Herstal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> There's no future. This was it: 1000 cases produced. Crowd funded custom production of the SG05 done right.


Well, it does say "First edition" on the SN plate. And they did make 1000, but only sold 800-900, depending on whom you ask, the rest is kept for potential warranty replacements - i wouldn't be surprised if those extras hit the market at some point in the future.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Herstal*
> 
> Well, it does say "First edition" on the SN plate. And they did make 1000, but only sold 800-900, depending on whom you ask, the rest is kept for potential warranty replacements - i wouldn't be surprised if those extras hit the market at some point in the future.


Yes of course I have no idea what their plans are. Necere likes to design SFF cases so maybe there will be an M2.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

I personally hope he continues with the tall M1 design as M2.


----------



## Nuzart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Herstal*
> 
> Mine arrived yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I didn't expect it before Christmas tbh, so i'm completely unprepared, have to start ordering some parts...


Where are you located?


----------



## Herstal

Poland. It seems that a lot of the european packages were sent by airmail, mine included. I wasn't even on any priority list.


----------



## Nuzart

Thats kinda disappointing for me, being on the early shipping list and mine hasn't even departed Taiwan (if I read the tracking right).


----------



## WiSK

Originally he was going to ship them to the US and then ship them on himself. Then he would have done them in order. As soon as he decided to ship them direct from Taiwan then it depends on when the next cargo boat is leaving. I find it odd that Belgium got theirs already, and one person in Germany, but Netherlands and France and the rest of Germany is undelivered it seems. My tracking info is completely blank so I wonder if it's even on any boat at all yet.


----------



## RuffeDK

I GOT MINE!!!


----------



## Quadricwan

I am excited now! Not that I have the parts needed for the build, or like I`ll be able to afford them for a while yet, but damn I can`t wait to take it out of the box!

Looks great in all the screenshots so far.


----------



## Doomtomb

Nice size reduction over your Lian Li PC-Q25


----------



## soundx98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RuffeDK*
> 
> I GOT MINE!!!


Green with envy Looks a lot smaller than the Lian Li PC-25


----------



## RuffeDK

Here are some more pics! I'm waiting for my Swiftech H220 to get back from RMA. Will sleeve PSU cables next month!



















I love this chassis. Best m-ITX to fit my needs. As you may have noticed, I also like Noctua


----------



## Evangelion

That looks amazing!







Mine is currently in transit. It was just processed through the sorting facility in Taiwan.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

You don't realise how small it is until you notice something like the screwdriver ...


----------



## Herstal

I'm slowly starting the build - this case is TIGHT. Had to cut off more than half of the SATA power cable and move the connectors to within 10mm of each other to even be able to plug it into the SSDs







. Still waiting for the main package with parts though - does anyone know if it would be possible to squeeze 2 7mm SSDs at the inner front with a Corsair H100i? To be more specific - what is the x dimension in the picture?


----------



## RuffeDK

Update: Swiftech H220 installed. The tubes can really get in your way. I recommend cutting the tubelenghts to what is needed. I believe a second radiator identical to the H220 will fit in the bottom of the chassis as long as the GPU only occupies a single slot.


----------



## Herstal

Mine's also up and running now. Unfortunately, i have to wait a few more weeks for a proper PSU, so i just used a temporary one externally







. It's not very good though, doesn't seem like i'll be able to do any gaming - it gets a bit unstable when both CPU and GPU are under load, even at stock speed. I must be patient!

First test


Temporary external PSU


Final effect


The Corsair H100i was rather difficult to fit in properly due to the hoses being too long, but once installed it works very well and reasonably quiet. As it turned out, it was possible to mount two SSD's on the internal front mount with the H100i, and there's still 1mm to spare







.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Looks so at home on a desk.


----------



## ChampionAkalias

Eeeek! So excited for mine to come... Except it probably will take awhile because I live Australia


----------



## Pip Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Isn't part of the definition of the USB3 standard, that the sockets are easily identifiable by their blue colour? Can you show any examples of USB3 sockets that are green or red?




Razer has custom Green USB 3.0 sockets


----------



## Archngamin

I need to see some more builds. I don't know which orientation to put my H220.


----------



## soundx98

Barbs/Hoses to rear of case per Necere


----------



## dsmwookie

Wow these look amazing. Kinda regretting not snagging one.


----------



## HOTDOGS

I don't understand how you could attach a dual 120mm to that clip, without disconnecting the tubes for maintenance. Also, do you think you could put a dual 120 there, and a single 240 or 120 on the bottom? I want to do a CPU and GPU loop, but I know it's not normally regarded as a smart decision to use a a dual 120 for on a dual loop.


----------



## Nuzart

CPU would run a bit hotter than it would on say a H80 or something similar. But the GPU would appreciate a 240 rad. I wouldn't mind having the CPU run a little hotter.. it'll still be cooler than stock. Unless you push it a fair bit.


----------



## ChampionAkalias

Guys, can anyone confirm if the Asus R9 280x will fit?

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/radeon-r9-280x-third-party-round-up,3655-3.html

Here is some dimensions of the R9 290x cards... People over at [H] said it wouldn't... can anyone confirm this? Because i dont know what card i should get for bf4 in this case


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Get the Club3D one.


----------



## yoi

they were going with lian li , right ? hmmm

http://www.techpowerup.com/195108/lian-li-unveils-the-pc-q35-mini-itx-pc-chassis.html


----------



## frack0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yoi*
> 
> they were going with lian li , right ? hmmm
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/195108/lian-li-unveils-the-pc-q35-mini-itx-pc-chassis.html


Similar front panel look but that Q35 is huge in comparison almost 30 L, M1 less that half that


----------



## Pip Boy

anymore pics? could someone do some size comparison shots please

also can it only hold 1 disc? if so i think the perfect solution for those wanting a backup is the new 2.5" dual drive SSD+1TB HDD model

thanks


----------



## subtec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phill1978*
> 
> anymore pics? could someone do some size comparison shots please


Only a handful of countries have received case so far (mostly in Europe). Expect more pics once the North American shipments come in. In the meantime, this buildlog has pics next to an SG05, and here's another next to a 350D.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phill1978*
> 
> also can it only hold 1 disc? if so i think the perfect solution for those wanting a backup is the new 2.5" dual drive SSD+1TB HDD model
> 
> thanks


It depends how you arrange things. If you're not using a 240mm radiator or slim optical drive, it can hold up to 3x 3.5" HDDs and 4x 2.5" drives.


----------



## Pip Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subtec*
> 
> It depends how you arrange things. If you're not using a 240mm radiator or slim optical drive, it can hold up to 3x 3.5" HDDs and 4x 2.5" drives.




Cant wait to see some more builds with 1 x SSD and 2 X HDD or similar, im getting pestered a lot to build PC's for people and i want to standardize on a compact quiet case with good enough storage for a fast boot drive and a simple Raid 1 mirror


----------



## cimator

Hi guys!

I am working on M1 build:



It's *silver*, nr. *0888*.

Specs:
Asus Z87i-Pro with i7 4770K
2x8 GB Crucial Balistix Tactical RAM
modular Silverstone ST45SF-G (SFX form factor)
Intel SSD and Silverstone slot-in OPD
closed loop Silverstone Tundra TD02 cooler

Not sure yet on GPU ...


----------



## soundx98

I was under the impression the TD series radiators were too deep (45mm) for the M1

from www.ncases.com:
*Watercooling:*

Sealed liquid coolers or integrated pump/block and radiator/res recommended.
Single 120mm or 240mm radiators only.
*Thinner radiators only (under 40mm).*

Can't wait for my M1s to arrive


----------



## Herstal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phill1978*
> 
> Cant wait to see some more builds with 1 x SSD and 2 X HDD or similar, im getting pestered a lot to build PC's for people and i want to standardize on a compact quiet case with good enough storage for a fast boot drive and a simple Raid 1 mirror


Well, I don't think you're going to be able to standardize using the M1...







Either way, even with a 240mm AIO water cooler it's possible to install 4 2.5" drives, 6 if you don't use an ODD. At the moment I'm using 2 SSDs in RAID 0 and 2 HDDs in RAID 1, the ODD is not connected yet - waiting for a slimline SATA to USB header connector to be delivered.


----------



## cimator

I had the cooler before I checked the case, actually. So I was lucky







And yes, it is VERY tight fit - mounted on the side with 25 mm fans and with the power cables in their present position.

Other possible fit for the rad - on the bottom - is even worse and would need drilling some holes (it seems) - Of couse, then no gpu or anything in the PCI slot.

If you would take the cables around the PSU and not over it as I have it on the photo, then it would fit ok.


----------



## soundx98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Herstal*
> 
> Well, I don't think you're going to be able to standardize using the M1...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Either way, even with a 240mm AIO water cooler it's possible to install 4 2.5" drives, 6 if you don't use an ODD. At the moment I'm using 2 SSDs in RAID 0 and 2 HDDs in RAID 1, the ODD is not connected yet - waiting for a slimline SATA to USB header connector to be delivered.


lack of availability will make it VERY HARD to standardize
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cimator*
> 
> I had the cooler before I checked the case, actually. So I was lucky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, it is VERY tight fit - mounted on the side with 25 mm fans and with the power cables in their present position.
> 
> Other possible fit for the rad - on the bottom - is even worse and would need drilling some holes (it seems) - Of couse, then no gpu or anything in the PCI slot.
> 
> If you would take the cables around the PSU and not over it as I have it on the photo, then it would fit ok.


Hmmm - I'd love to see some pics when it's completed








Drooling over your sleeveing work!


----------



## LegendOfVirgil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soundx98*
> 
> lack of availability will make it VERY HARD to standardize
> Hmmm - I'd love to see some pics when it's completed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drooling over your sleeveing work!


I think we are all drooling over those sleeves. Just nice to see this thing take off and do well as something from someone without a huge major brand as the actual concept maker.


----------



## RuffeDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cimator*
> 
> Hi guys!
> 
> I am working on M1 build:


WOW! That is gorgeous


----------



## cimator

I am glad you like it.

Here is few more photos:
The Tundra cooler fans were way too noisy. I replaced them with Noiseblocker PWM fans:



Rad mount installed on side. Under the front panel, DVD drive is placed.



Opposite side, the PSU fan was also noisy. Replaced, again with Noiseblocker (80x80x15 mm). Cut out the "grill" part of the PSU cover.



Top view gives you good impression how tight the situation inside is.











Enjoy!


----------



## WiSK

Very clean looking! +rep


----------



## Nuzart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phill1978*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cant wait to see some more builds with 1 x SSD and 2 X HDD or similar, im getting pestered a lot to build PC's for people and i want to standardize on a compact quiet case with good enough storage for a fast boot drive and a simple Raid 1 mirror


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Herstal*
> 
> Well, I don't think you're going to be able to standardize using the M1...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Either way, even with a 240mm AIO water cooler *it's possible to install 4 2.5" drives, 6 if you don't use an ODD*. At the moment I'm using 2 SSDs in RAID 0 and 2 HDDs in RAID 1, the ODD is not connected yet - waiting for a slimline SATA to USB header connector to be delivered.


That's plenty. Also sometimes (In Aust anyway) you can find a 2.5" HDD cheaper than a 3.5" HDD of the same size. Unfortunately its only for the 500GB-1TB.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

And there are 1.5TB and 2TB laptop drives now. Yes, that means 9.5mm and yes, that means areal density increased by 33% at some point recently. They're just expensive. The 1.5TB drive, HGST 5k1500, is $120-30 and I'm unsure of the 2TB's, Spinpoint M9T, MSRP.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

The Samsung P3 External has a preorder of $130 and it uses the 2tb M9T...


----------



## Snuckie7

Has anything been announced about retail availability yet? I really want this case :/


----------



## Vortaku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snuckie7*
> 
> Has anything been announced about retail availability yet? I really want this case :/


only 1000 units were produced, i believe 700 have sold. 300ish are being held to assure everything is upto standards and for warranties. these may be release at a later date but from what ive heard nothing officially yet. i am waiting on mine patiently.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snuckie7*
> 
> Has anything been announced about retail availability yet? I really want this case :/


From the FAQ on ncases.com
Quote:


> Q: Will the M1 be available to buy some other way than through participating in the production campaign?
> 
> A: We have no plans at this time to make the M1 available beyond the crowdfunding campaign.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vortaku*
> 
> only 1000 units were produced, i believe 700 have sold. 300ish are being held to assure everything is upto standards and for warranties. these may be release at a later date but from what ive heard nothing officially yet. i am waiting on mine patiently.


I believe more than 700 were sold. The Indiegogo campaign had ~660 orders, but they were also taking orders direct on their website for a number of weeks.


----------



## Martynas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cimator*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am glad you like it.
> 
> Here is few more photos:
> The Tundra cooler fans were way too noisy. I replaced them with Noiseblocker PWM fans:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rad mount installed on side. Under the front panel, DVD drive is placed.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Opposite side, the PSU fan was also noisy. Replaced, again with Noiseblocker (80x80x15 mm). Cut out the "grill" part of the PSU cover.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top view gives you good impression how tight the situation inside is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy!


Looks sick man, what about the temperatures on cpu and are you able to get an overclock ?


----------



## cimator

Hi Martynas, thanks!
Seems that 4.3 Ghz is stable, but I have not been trying too much. Core temperatures go to 60 while full folding on all cores - and it is still on lowest pump and fan speeds.


----------



## rajeeves

Dammit cimator now you're making me regret ordering an H220.







Gorgeous, gorgeous build. The silver of the TD02 would have gone with my silver case and Titan.


----------



## Archngamin

Has anyone in North America received their case yet? I'm dying to get started on my build.


----------



## subtec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archngamin*
> 
> Has anyone in North America received their case yet? I'm dying to get started on my build.


Check the thread on [H]. One person on the east coast received theirs today.


----------



## xxsashixx

Mine has arrived today!

http://s72.photobucket.com/user/xxs...18_14_17_40_Pro__highres_zps74813131.jpg.html


----------



## balancebox

got mine on the Dec 18 # 651 Ontario Toronto =)


----------



## Quadricwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *balancebox*
> 
> got mine on the Dec 18 # 651 Ontario Toronto =)


I got mine the same day in Ottawa - #740 (?).


----------



## soundx98

I've got Black and Silver ncase M1s less than a mile from me at the post office








Should get delivery tomorrow. Minnetonka, MN (#26)


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Build Logs folks. Build logs.


----------



## rpgman1

My brother got his Ncase M1 today. Guess I could build a mini-ITX PC for him, but need to get a list of components that will work since this is my 1st time assembling a mini-ITX PC.


----------



## francisco9751

where can i buy this case?


----------



## mwayne5

Check FleaBay, last time I checked there's three of them on there.


----------



## mwayne5

Built up:


----------



## Allanitomwesh

looks sweet,what's in it?


----------



## mwayne5

Core i7 4770K
MSi R7950 Twin Frozr III
8Gb Samsung Magic DDR3 1600
ASRock H87M-ITX (No OC for Haswell in this case)
Silverstone 450W Gold SFX PSU
80Gb Intel SSD (Boot)
Some mechanical drives


----------



## rpgman1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mwayne5*
> 
> Core i7 4770K
> MSi R7950 Twin Frozr III
> 8Gb Samsung Magic DDR3 1600
> ASRock H87M-ITX (No OC for Haswell in this case)
> Silverstone 450W Gold SFX PSU
> 80Gb Intel SSD (Boot)
> Some mechanical drives


Did you use to stock cooler that came with your Intel CPU?


----------



## mwayne5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rpgman1*
> 
> Did you use to stock cooler that came with your Intel CPU?


Oops forgot the cooler. I'm using a Thermaltake water 2.0 PRO in a pull config.


----------



## rpgman1

I'm trying to figure out what water AIO will go into this case. Just want to see what my options are to assemble them together.


----------



## mwayne5

Start reading lol
http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1717132


----------



## Nick0matic

Using only stock power cables - along with two 2.5" drives and a single 3.5" - I needed tons of ingenuity to get through cable management. Since it's only a new case, I updated my sig rig accordingly. I was a bit annoyed with how shipping and serial numbers ended up being sorted, but I can live with it. I plan to get a 12cm radiator (H60 or some such), but I won't bother asking in the cluttered [H] thread about fans.

Any opinions on the battle between static pressure and airflow for standard case fans? Using a hard drive cage _and_ a fan, airflow is anything but linear. I'm using some sleeve fans I have lying around on the side, but the amount of obstructions and evident pooling of hot air below the power supply make me wonder: assuming a radiator is on the left 12cm slot, should the other fan be similarly high-pressure, or will "any old" case fan suffice with enough CFMs?


----------



## mwayne5

The case is so compact, cramped, and ventilated, air flow isn't really a thing. I would just pick up some fans with good static pressure to flow thorough your rad.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Yeah,my SG05 has almost no cable management cause I haven't gotten to it but the front case fan still keeps everything cool.


----------



## soundx98

the build was fun as hale








using the supplied fan filters AND the supplied finger guards on bottom fans didn't work out.
I needed to remove the finger guards to get the HD6950 in
Supplied filters didn 't work on the 240 rad either.


----------



## Vortaku

really wish i would have gotten that silver isntead of black.


----------



## soundx98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vortaku*
> 
> really wish i would have gotten that silver isntead of black.


Only 200 of the 1000 produced were Silver.. and only 80 of those 200 also shipped with the top panel WITHOUT the ODD cutout.
#0871.
Black still looks awfully sa-weet in person







(#0133)


----------



## Allanitomwesh

I actually prefer the slot, it is pretty cool how it mounts.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

I actually prefer the slot, it is pretty cool how it mounts.


----------



## Evangelion

Just wanted to let you guys know that case #228 has arrived in Santa Ana, California!













I can't believe how incredibly tiny this thing is! Here it is next to my current case, a Corsair 350D:















Overall, I am very pleased with it so far. I can't wait to start a build in this! I want to thank everyone who was able to make this happen!


----------



## Allanitomwesh

That is signifantly smaller...wow,check out the subwoofer looking huge


----------



## mwayne5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soundx98*
> 
> Only 200 of the 1000 produced were Silver.. and only 80 of those 200 also shipped with the top panel WITHOUT the ODD cutout.
> #0871.
> Black still looks awfully sa-weet in person
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (#0133)


Didn't realize the figures on the production side of the silver cases. I decided to go with Silver this time because I'm tired of black everything, especially when it comes to electronics in general. I don't regret it one bit. I will be running a silver case for a long time to come. I got the ODD cutout version. I still have a use for one of those lol


----------



## soundx98

next to Lian Li PC-Q25 for size comparison


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Which one do you like more?


----------



## soundx98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> Which one do you like more?


I think it's like comparing an apple and an orange. similar in size but very very different.
You can fit a lot more 3.5inch HDDs into the PC-Q25







But the M1 is so very versatile.

Both have ASRock z77e-ITX mobos, i5-2500Ks at 4.5GHz and XFX Radeon HD6950s
The ncase M1 walks all over the PC-Q25 in terms of cooling.
The M1 is at 29 idle/58 load with Prime 95. (Corsair H100 - water AIO)
The PC-Q25 is at 39 idle/86 load







(Prolimatech Samuel 17 -air)

I absolutely love the "pull away" side panels on these cases.
The finish quality is great ON BOTH and I think I'll have them both for a long time


----------



## Allanitomwesh

I'll go with the apple







M1 FTW,other than the rad fans how many others are you running? Can't clearly tell.


----------



## soundx98

The original 2x120mm fans from the H100 are on the bottom (cage floor) and the new SP120s were mounted on the H100 radiator.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Oh yeah!
Wow,that's a tight fit


----------



## Geglamash

Mine arrived, but sadly it's up at school so I'll have to wait until break is over. Super excited for this case; been waiting for what seems like forever!


----------



## The Real Deal

Nice case indeed


----------



## Anthe

Any details on sleeving used? As I know nothing about this dark art, but appreciate the end result and how it complements the Asus scheme.

I assume you used a different size for SATA cables.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cimator*
> 
> Hi guys!
> 
> I am working on M1 build:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anthe*
> 
> Any details on sleeving used? As I know nothing about this dark art, but appreciate the end result and how it complements the Asus scheme.
> 
> I assume you used a different size for SATA cables.


It's MDPC-X vanilla sands, available in 'small' and 'sata' sizes


----------



## MikeTheTiger

I want this case so bad!!!!


----------



## cimator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anthe*
> 
> Any details on sleeving used? As I know nothing about this dark art, but appreciate the end result and how it complements the Asus scheme.
> 
> I assume you used a different size for SATA cables.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> It's MDPC-X vanilla sands, available in 'small' and 'sata' sizes


Exactly as WiSK says.









Thanks, Anthe. I also used these yellow Ballistix RAM sticks. I liked the brushed metal surfaces on the block, ram heatspreaders and voltage regulation board.



I complemented the system with HP office monitor that sports aluminium stripes above and below the screen. It doesn't seem from this perspective, but the 24" monitor is far far bigger than the case.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

You should join guys.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1300645/official-usff-sff-club


----------



## Vortaku

just picked mine up from the post office!


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Build log bro.


----------



## Browncoat

I've got a black one sitting in a box, untouched - I'm beginning to regret it after seeing the silver one though, looks a lot better in the flesh compared to the renders.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Lol,sure there's lot's of folks who desire the uniformity of all black. You could swap


----------



## MikeTheTiger

Just received #0217 by way of eBay this afternoon!! Will post more pics after work, when I get a chance to unpack it.


----------



## MikeTheTiger

You don't realize how small this case is until you see it in person. Wow!!! And it's extremely light too. What a beautiful case. Can't wait to start moving my parts over to it.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Pictures don't do it justice, like you always need something next to it for perspective in photos,otherwise people assume much larger dimensions.


----------



## Vortaku

i cant decide on what motherboard to pair with this and the 4770k, the evga, asrock, asus, msi? so many choices, 5 different possible motherboards, UGH. i suppose its time for me to go research and shee which one fits my needs best.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vortaku*
> 
> i cant decide on what motherboard to pair with this and the 4770k, the evga, asrock, asus, msi? so many choices, 5 different possible motherboards, UGH. i suppose its time for me to go research and shee which one fits my needs best.


Which cooling solution are you looking at? Which GPU?


----------



## francisco9751

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vortaku*
> 
> i cant decide on what motherboard to pair with this and the 4770k, the evga, asrock, asus, msi? so many choices, 5 different possible motherboards, UGH. i suppose its time for me to go research and shee which one fits my needs best.


take the asrock z87e-itx and then buy a msata ssd so you gain space


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *francisco9751*
> 
> take the asrock z87e-itx and then buy a msata ssd so you gain space


Asrock has issues fitting some cooling solutions. That's why I asked him.


----------



## Vortaku

apogee drive 2 eventually, and not sure on a gpu yet, 770 if not higher!

edit: i have eliminated the evga already, comp[aring the differences between the impact and the delux,a nd then will place that up against the asrock and see where we are i suppose.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

I personally like the Asus Deluxe and Gigabyte's N-Wifi.


----------



## francisco9751

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Asrock has issues fitting some cooling solutions. That's why I asked him.


maybe the z77e-itx


----------



## balancebox

h220 fits on the asrock z87









gonna start putting my system together, still waiting for some fan filters


----------



## mwayne5

Here's a spreadsheet showing some successful cooling/mobo combinations:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AuQJbc_Aru20dDdLbmJWMjZYSXJvNWNOVzJkdkJPTWc&usp=sharing#gid=10


----------



## Ribozyme

Guys I want to watercool my M1. I have an asus p8z77-i deluxe. I'll be using apogee drive ii, an EK res X3 110, an EK coolstream PE 240 rad and a still undecided GPU block. What size of tubing will I need and what and how many fittings? I'm a watercooling virgin


----------



## mwayne5

I'm not sure about the tubing and everything, but make sure that the in/outlets on the CPU block don't interfere with your RAM. Some users over at [H] had to switch to low profile RAM to use the Apogee Drive II. Also, don't forget you're going to have to find a way to mount that RES on the back of the rear exhaust fan grill because that thing is not going inside lol


----------



## Geglamash

Received my black M1 today, #450.

I was seriously considering selling it and making a healthy margin, but this case is so well designed and aesthetically-pleasing it's a no brainer to keep it.

Makes my FT03-B Mini look huge in contrast.


----------



## balancebox

waiting for my pci fan controller and I should be set









I was able to squeeze in a 2.5 1tb drive beside the psu and radiator


----------



## francisco9751

is someone sell his case?


----------



## soundx98

still working on the rigs (pretty sure I'll be tweaking for a long time)








I have a couple of Matrix Orbital readouts I'd like to incorporate into the case.
I use it with AIDA64 to monitor hardware and display custom readouts.
Silver M1 #0871 next to PC-Q25, PC-07B and Black M1 #0133 are below them.

The Matrix Obital/LCDC software also scrolls info using an on screen display









Added an eVGA DVD. love the "black face" on it.

Thinking a vinyl logo there would look pretty good


I intend to incorporate SSD hot swap cages into the Black M1.
2x Samsung 830 128GB in RAID 0 and 2x Toshiba 1TB for storage.
I'll upgrade the SSDs in size and convert HDDs to SSds over the next year.


I feel I've greatly reduced cable clutter and it should definitely help overall serviceability.
The iStar 2x 2.5" into 3.5" is black anodized as well giving the storage area some "class".




√ Case: Black ncase M1 (Abel)
√ CPU: Intel i7-2500K
√ CPU Cooler: Antec H20 620
√ MB: ASRock Z77E-ITX
√ RAM: 2x4GB Samsung M379B5273DH0-YK0 Low Profile @ 2133

SSDs and HDDs in (2) iStar Hot Swap BPN-2535DE-SA in 3.5in HDD Cage
√ SSDs: Win7 OS 2x 128GB Samsung 830 (7mm Notebook Version) RAID 0
√ HDD: Storage TOSHIBA MQ01ABD100 1TB (9.5mm)
√ HDD: Storage Samsung SpinPoint M8 1TB (9.5mm)
√ GPU: XFX Radeon HD7850
√FANS: 2x Corsair SP120 Intake on case bottom, 92mm Rear Exjaust
√ PSU: SilverStone 450w ST45SF-G (Gold) v1.1
√ ODD: External e-SATA (converted LG BluRay), Lenovo USB DVD
Matrix Orbital MX-2 (not sure if internal or external)

____________________________________________________________________
√ Case: Silver ncase M1 (Cain)
√ CPU: Intel i5-2500K @ 4.5GHz (30 idle 60 load)
√ CPU Cooler: Corsair H100 with SP120 fans
√ MB: ASRock Z77E-ITX
√ RAM: 2x4GB G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2133 (PC3 17000) F3-2133C9D-8GXL
√ SSD: Win7 OS 180GB Corsair Force GT
√ HDD: Storage Toshiba 1TB 2.5", WD 1.5TB 3.5"
√ GPU: XFX Radeon HD6950
√ FANS: 92mm Bottom Intake, 92mm Rear Exhaust
√ PSU: SilverStone 450w ST45SF-G (Gold) v2.0
√ ODD: eVGA DVD
√ DISPLAY: Matrix Orbital MX-6


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Quote:


> Future plans will be evaluated after Feb 2014.


Should I be saving?


----------



## RuffeDK

I'll just leave this here...


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RuffeDK*
> 
> I'll just leave this here...


Nice!


----------



## Evangelion

*According to the thread over at [H]ardforum,* they're planning on selling extra M1's on March 1st at 10am! They didn't specify how many they would sell and for how much, but it might be a great opportunity for those who want this case but missed out on the initial run.


----------



## soundx98

It's truly a wonderful case and a fun build. I may jump for 1 more


----------



## Drerex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RuffeDK*
> 
> I'll just leave this here...


Looks awesome RuffeDK!! I still haven't had the time to build mine out yet. I have been busy with so many other things. Look forward to getting the ball rolling though. Great Job!!


----------



## Herstal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evangelion*
> 
> *According to the thread over at [H]ardforum,* they're planning on selling extra M1's on March 1st at 10am! They didn't specify how many they would sell and for how much, but it might be a great opportunity for those who want this case but missed out on the initial run.


According to the email they sent out, they have 50 cases and "some" top covers.


----------



## Malik

M1 by Malik in progress ...


----------



## cowsgomoo

Wow. Does the side panel still fit with that Phanteks cooler? What about 3.5" hard disks on the other side?


----------



## Malik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cowsgomoo*
> 
> Wow. Does the side panel still fit with that Phanteks cooler? What about 3.5" hard disks on the other side?


Yes, there is no problem with that. I can install side panel







With 3.5 Hdd i dont try yet.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Very nice photos,wow.


----------



## Evangelion

*The reserve units sold out in just 3 minutes!* I tried to get another black one and a silver one, but all I got was nothing but errors and sold out notices, well before the 10:03 am mark.









I guess I'll just have to stick with just my Black #228 for now! Makes me appreciate all the hard work and everything else that has gone into making these even more.


----------



## mingqi53

I just wanted to let you guys know, some more cases went on sale today at 10 AM EST. Missed the initial campaign, I grabbed one today. Total was $200 ish. Looking forward to seeing some build logs!

Malik, what heatsink and motherboard are you using? Looks like it's a PH-TC14CS?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835709013


----------



## Evangelion

I believe it is that Phantelks that you linked. I'm curious, how does that Phanteks unit compare to the Noctua C12P SE14?I currently have the C12P SE14 in my machine with an i7 4770k, and its been doing a great job cooling it on stock, but if I can squeeze this one in with both fans into my M1 and get better performance then I wouldn't mind switching it out.

I've been trying to find some reviews that compare both units but I've found nothing so far. Maybe its because the NH C12P SE14 is an older CPU cooler.

EDIT: I just looked at the pictures on the Newegg page and I just realized how big the fans were. I think it can fit with 2 fans but I don't think it will with the stock ones.


----------



## Fiked

Darn, I waited on their site 2 hours this morning, wanted this case so bad! Ohh well, I guess I'll end up buying a mercury case instead...


----------



## mingqi53

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evangelion*
> 
> I believe it is that Phantelks that you linked. I'm curious, how does that Phanteks unit compare to the Noctua C12P SE14?I currently have the C12P SE14 in my machine with an i7 4770k, and its been doing a great job cooling it on stock, but if I can squeeze this one in with both fans into my M1 and get better performance then I wouldn't mind switching it out.
> 
> I've been trying to find some reviews that compare both units but I've found nothing so far. Maybe its because the NH C12P SE14 is an older CPU cooler.
> 
> EDIT: I just looked at the pictures on the Newegg page and I just realized how big the fans were. I think it can fit with 2 fans but I don't think it will with the stock ones.


What kind of temps are you getting idle and under load? I'm considering the NH-C12P SE14 as well as the NH-C14:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835608020


----------



## llythrus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evangelion*
> 
> *The reserve units sold out in just 3 minutes!* I tried to get another black one and a silver one, but all I got was nothing but errors and sold out notices, well before the 10:03 am mark.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I'll just have to stick with just my Black #228 for now! Makes me appreciate all the hard work and everything else that has gone into making these even more.


Missed it also... Hopefully they do another sale sometime later based on the demand for this case.

Edit: Also, I wish there was a way to filter out those that actually wanted the case from those that want to sell for profit.







http://www.ebay.com/itm/141204361431?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
http://www.ebay.com/itm/141205693085?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Andorski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mingqi53*
> 
> What kind of temps are you getting idle and under load? I'm considering the NH-C12P SE14 as well as the NH-C14:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835608020


I've used both in the NCASE M1. Cooling an i7-4770K, the C14 stays around 69-72C when running Prime95. The C12P stays around 74-77C. When running Furmark on my GTX 780 (reference blower), I also noticed that the C12P seemed to absorb the ambient heat from the GPU, pushing the temps at ~80C. The C14's temps stayed about the same.

The C14 is the cooler to go with if CPU temps are your priority. I actually ended up sticking with the C12P though, as the ambient temp from the GPU spiked my HDD (installed on the bottom of the case when using the C14) to ~55C when running a game. The C12P allows for the use of the HDD bracket which keeps my HDD temp to ~35C.


----------



## mingqi53

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Andorski*
> 
> I've used both in the NCASE M1. Cooling an i7-4770K, the C14 stays around 69-72C when running Prime95. The C12P stays around 74-77C. When running Furmark on my GTX 780 (reference blower), I also noticed that the C12P seemed to absorb the ambient heat from the GPU, pushing the temps at ~80C. The C14's temps stayed about the same.
> 
> The C14 is the cooler to go with if CPU temps are your priority. I actually ended up sticking with the C12P though, as the ambient temp from the GPU spiked my HDD (installed on the bottom of the case when using the C14) to ~55C when running a game. The C12P allows for the use of the HDD bracket which keeps my HDD temp to ~35C.


Well, I don't plan on OC'ing or running Prime95. I might run Planetside 2 for a couple hours, but most of the time I'm just websurfing or doing work.

I'll probably be using an i5-2500K, an ITX board of some sort, air cooling, and a full size PSU (worried about SFX PSUs like the Silverstone 450W and its noisy fan).


----------



## Evangelion

With a stock i7 4770k on Battlefield 4, I got about 60c after about 2 hours of gameplay; 63c~ish was the highest I've seen it on a really warm day. In games like Dota 2 I get about 52c. 54c on the hottest core on a warm day. I'm not planning to overclock either my 780ti or and/or 4770k until I can buy one of Silverstone's 600 watt SFX PSU when it gets released later this year.

Regarding the Silverstone SFX PSU, yeah the fan can get a bit noisy. I game with headphones most of the time, but even when I game with speakers its not _too_ bad. Its only really loud on graphics intensive games. and its usually pretty quiet when I play Dota 2.

EDIT: One thing that I forgot to mention is that these CPU temps that I got were with Noctua's Ultra Low Noise adapter. I wanted to have a quieter PC, and I'm ok with these temps. I remember playing some Crysis 2 without any of Noctua's adapters and and my 4770k never went above 50c. I think Crysis 2 is more GPU intensive than CPU though.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

This needs another full run so bad!


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Prayers answered!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wahaha360*
> Campaign 2 and M1 rev2 in the works, may take a few month.
> *Review the design to see how we can improve, don't
> have a list of changes yet.


----------



## Aibohphobia

charww over on HardForum has designed a carry bag for the M1, looks like a good option for anybody who travels with their M1

http://hardforum.com/showpost.php?p=1040520516&postcount=1


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aibohphobia*
> 
> charww over on HardForum has designed a carry bag for the M1, looks like a good option for anybody who travels with their M1
> 
> http://hardforum.com/showpost.php?p=1040520516&postcount=1
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


There is also a deluxe edition



This young man seems pleased with it, anyway


----------



## noobee

A $200+ case that isn't even available. I don't get the hype.


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noobee*
> 
> A $200+ case that isn't even available. I don't get the hype.


It was and most likely will be available again in the near future for $200ish.

Honestly if you don't get the hype it's probably not a case for you. Not trying to sound like a elite SFF snob. IMO this case is the best case if you want a sleek case in a very small form.

At first I didn't care for it but once it got delivered, it's probably the most well thought out case i've ever owned.


----------



## yoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noobee*
> 
> A $200+ case that isn't even available. I don't get the hype.


u gotta remember , this was one of the early ITX cases ... and made by the comunity ( even though i think it is/was made by Lian Li )

it took a long time to release , but in my opinion , its the best looking ITX case , specially silver / black


----------



## noobee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yoi*
> 
> u gotta remember , this was one of the early ITX cases ... and made by the comunity ( even though i think it is/was made by Lian Li )
> 
> it took a long time to release , but in my opinion , its the best looking ITX case , specially silver / black


That's just my point. Lian Li is missing an opportunity. It's obviously a popular case. I've noticed many discussions and topics about it.

It looks as though it fits the demands for many features and matches what many want in their cases. But, it's a limited production run. Oh well. I guess I don't know what's going on.


----------



## WiSK

Lian Li have a contract with NCase for production. If they would dishonour that contract and make their own, then other clients would be wary of dealing with Lian Li for OEM cases. Having said that, they have 'borrowed' some ideas from the M1 design for some of their new cases. The angled front on the PC-Q35, and the side radiator/drive mount on the PC-Q28, were two obvious ones.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noobee*
> 
> A $200+ case that isn't even available. I don't get the hype.


Lets see...
Its TINY
Fits rads
Fits 290X Tri X
Fits ODD (slot loading)
Fits Triple Slot GPUs
It is really really TINY and
Looks gorgeous doing it.
Did I mention how small it is? The corsair 250D is LITERALLY double its size.
Very minimal compromise in terms of drives etc.
Again just look at it.

Availability was always going to be an issue because the designers didn't do it for profit,they are actually being generous having the community get some. They could've just made two and called it a day. You could put up a huge order next time the indiegogo goes up,that could improve availability







I know ebay sellers can't wait.


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> Lets see...
> Its TINY
> Fits rads
> Fits 290X Tri X
> Fits ODD (slot loading)
> Fits Triple Slot GPUs
> It is really really TINY and
> Looks gorgeous doing it.
> Did I mention how small it is? The corsair 250D is LITERALLY double its size.
> Very minimal compromise in terms of drives etc.
> Again just look at it.
> 
> Availability was always going to be an issue because the designers didn't do it for profit,they are actually being generous having the community get some. They could've just made two and called it a day. You could put up a huge order next time the indiegogo goes up,that could improve availability
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know ebay sellers can't wait.


I also think some of the hype comes from the idea that it's crowdfunded, which is a great thing. Instead of the community bashing a product, the community made a product.


----------



## WiSK

Here review by Lawrence Lee of SPCR
http://www.silentpcreview.com/NCASE_M1


----------



## SgtKalme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> I also think some of the hype comes from the idea that it's crowdfunded, which is a great thing. Instead of the community bashing a product, the community made a product.


Most of the hype comes from a fact that it is so exclusive case. But it is good case, nonetheless, and I would buy one if I could.


----------



## Herstal

Took a while, but it's pretty much finished now. Last thing i'm planning to add is the semi-fanless 600W Silverstone PSU once it's released - this one is great in terms of performance, but way too noisy.

It's also my fist attempt at a fully watercooled rig - i made a few minor mistakes, but it works







. Amazing what you can fit in such a tiny case.


----------



## mwayne5

Love the idea of the cutout for the radiator's res


----------



## soundx98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mwayne5*
> 
> Love the idea of the cutout for the radiator's res


I didn't even realize what that was until you pointed it out. Thank You mwayne5.
Very impressive Herstal


----------



## Herstal

I can't tell if you're serious or making fun of me. It's just a drilled hole, not even centered properly...







Btw, due to the distance between the res and the plate it's actually quite difficult to remove the plug that way, the hole should be much wider. I can't be bothered to fix it now, but maybe it'll be useful for someone.


----------



## mwayne5

No, that's actually a good idea. I've seen plenty of people over at [H] Forum struggle to fill their Glacier 240 rads because they had to do it out of the case. This was creates a way to fill the res to accommodate for the additional liquid for the GPU while being secure in the case, although on its side. Awesome idea.


----------



## WiSK

I agree, a good pragmatic simple solution Herstal. Think you don't see it much because people don't want to take a drill to their $200 case


----------



## BBEG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cimator*
> 
> Exactly as WiSK says.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Anthe. I also used these yellow Ballistix RAM sticks. I liked the brushed metal surfaces on the block, ram heatspreaders and voltage regulation board.
> 
> 
> 
> I complemented the system with HP office monitor that sports aluminium stripes above and below the screen. It doesn't seem from this perspective, but the 24" monitor is far far bigger than the case.


Did you ever decide on a GPU to use for that build?


----------



## cimator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BBEG*
> 
> Did you ever decide on a GPU to use for that build?


Hi! Yes, I am quite convinced by 750Ti







Probably EVGA FTW ACX,but I have not ordered it yet.
At the moment I am busy with other projects, but when the time comes, I will post some photos.


----------



## BBEG

She is a beautiful little case. I was BSing with another M1 owner about putting two 240 radiators in there. I was suggesting an Alphacool ST30 radiator plus Scythe Slipstreams (total 40mm) thick. That's _just_ about 2 expansion slots in size, so it would be an extremely tight fit. Sandwiching the fans between the case floor and radiator and using them as pull fans (exhausting out of the bottom) _should_ work; even with the thin Slipstreams they should have enough pressure to go through the very low FPI Aphacool radiator and push air out from the gap created by the case feet and the surface the case rests on.


----------



## Aibohphobia

Second production run open for pre-orders!

http://www.ncases.com/v2/m1.php

Pre-orders are only open until June 22, 2014 so if you've missed out before now's your chance.


----------



## mingqi53

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aibohphobia*
> 
> Second production run open for pre-orders!
> 
> http://www.ncases.com/v2/m1.php
> 
> Pre-orders are only open until June 22, 2014 so if you've missed out before now's your chance.


Nice! Looks like the second revision of the M1 is very minor, though the biggest helpful change is the larger rear mobo access panel. Should make installing heatsinks a whole lot easier (before you had to take the motherboard out, depending on placement of some sockets)


----------



## tetrismaster

For those of you guys using ASRock mobos, how are you getting by with just 2 fan headers?


----------



## darxider

^ it's been working fine for me. i have the AIO cooler's fan (PWM-controlled) on the CPU header, and the AIO's pump + extra case fan (both voltage controlled) on the MB header. i plan to add another PWM fan, and it'll be connected to the CPU header. i'm using Silverlstone's Y-shaped fan split cables.


----------



## soundx98

fan splitters


----------



## XiCynx

Finally was able to get mine put together the other day. It's not super pretty, but I was able to fit a ATX PSU in it.


Spoiler: NCASE and Things!



Just testing the space with a smaller card


This sure was a lot of cable to "hide"


My rigged lighting station










Things get a bit tighter with the big card in there


Aaaaaaaand the H80i is in!


Had to do a 360 degree twist with it so the tubing could fit!


Overall though everything is running pretty cool!


----------



## InfraRedRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XiCynx*
> 
> Finally was able to get mine put together the other day. It's not super pretty, but I was able to fit a ATX PSU in it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: NCASE and Things!
> 
> 
> 
> Just testing the space with a smaller card
> 
> 
> This sure was a lot of cable to "hide"
> 
> 
> My rigged lighting station
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Things get a bit tighter with the big card in there
> 
> 
> Aaaaaaaand the H80i is in!
> 
> 
> Had to do a 360 degree twist with it so the tubing could fit!
> 
> 
> Overall though everything is running pretty cool!


What psu is that? And how long is it?


----------



## Aibohphobia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InfraRedRabbit*
> 
> What psu is that? And how long is it?


Looks like a Nexus NX-5000 v1. It's 125mm deep.


----------



## XiCynx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aibohphobia*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *InfraRedRabbit*
> 
> What psu is that? And how long is it?
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a Nexus NX-5000 v1. It's 125mm deep.
Click to expand...

That is exactly what it is! It fits snug and had enough power to allow some good OC


----------



## Aibohphobia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XiCynx*
> 
> That is exactly what it is! It fits snug and had enough power to allow some good OC


125mm deep ATX is an interesting form factor. Too bad Nexus seems to have discontinued the line, I managed to cram a 170mm deep modular unit in my M1 but I wouldn't want to do that again









Luckily Silverstone has that 130mm deep SFX unit coming out this summer for people who don't like whiny 80mm fans like those in the standard SFX PSUs.


----------



## InfraRedRabbit

yeh i was asking as i currently have a SIlverstone Strider Gold 750w in my node 304. its 150mm long and modular, but the cable mounts are all oriented at the fan side of the psu, meaning they wouldnt contact a GTX770 ....trying to work out if i can squeeze that in there for the next little while when my NCASE M1 V2 arrives!!! so much excite!

i feel like 150 will fit with a long gpu but itll be damn close to touching the gpu


----------



## InfraRedRabbit

if it wont then ill be looking at one of Silverstones new SFX models....probably the 130mm one for a quiet fan. great time to be into SFF


----------



## Allanitomwesh

$250 though,too high for me.


----------



## francisco9751

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> $250 though,too high for me.


me too


----------



## hampurista

It's not the money that bugs me. For a great case I'd gladly pay something. What annoys me are all the holes on every side except the front. Makes for excellent cooling but poor noise cancellation. Too bad.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

I'd take cooling any day. Silence you can achieve with the right choice of parts,its not like the case creaks or something.


----------



## XiCynx

Really the sound is not as bad as you would think it is. I have an H80i and a 120mm fan in it and I don't even know it is running unless I put my ear up to it. I think unless you live in a soundproof room and plan on recording perfect sounds you will have no issues. Grant it is you have all the fans turned full blast 24/7 you will hear it, but on a standard normal rpm it is inaudible.


----------



## soundx98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XiCynx*
> 
> Really the sound is not as bad as you would think it is.


Agreed, I hear a very soft "whoosh" on my M1s with an H100/SP120s and an Antec H2O 620. Absolutely love the M! Case.


----------



## barkinos98

Before this i had my mind set on the compact splash, since it is incredibly small and has space for my H100i.
This is smaller and looks better i think i want one of these


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Better get it now,the preorder is till june.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> Better get it now,the preorder is till june.


Yeah man i just saw that, time to make some arrangements...
I really want to get ITX and this might be the best solution after seeing literally everything i got fits in this, especially after seeing the splash being $80 more and only available in white :/


----------



## Allanitomwesh

ATX PSU's are a tight fit though,but Nexus 550W fits well if you can get one.


----------



## barkinos98

I was considering the silverstone, given it is quite well for what it does, i can change the psu no probs but hard drives and cooling might be a tad harder to do than that


----------



## ccRicers

The M1 re-release should have been made a tad longer, so we can accommodate a 280mm radiator- that is, if it's possible to fit a full custom loop in there. Then you can have up to 33% more cooling area. Oh well it's still out of my budget right now, but it's a good inspiration for designing another custom case...


----------



## Allanitomwesh

DP,delete


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Why would you want such a large rad? Making it even smaller would be better if you ask me
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> I was considering the silverstone, given it is quite well for what it does, i can change the psu no probs but hard drives and cooling might be a tad harder to do than that


Some folks just don't trust the little beast, no idea why though,its built alot powerful itx rigs with a titan and such. Just wanted to give you a heads up that ATX support is upto 140mm and the Nexus is one of few LESS than 140mm. Don't go trying to put a Corsair AX


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> The M1 re-release should have been made a tad longer, so we can accommodate a 280mm radiator- that is, if it's possible to fit a full custom loop in there. Then you can have up to 33% more cooling area. Oh well it's still out of my budget right now, but it's a good inspiration for designing another custom case...


The re-release was focused on fixing the little issues, and offering the same case again that was so successful the first time around.

Although it seems like a small change, adding 20mm to the height and depth would mean almost 2 extra litres in volume! This might turn some customers off. It means more aluminium too - higher cost of materials and shipping cost. Not to mention more holes of the fan mounting bracket to accomodate the two sizes of fan. Tooling at Lian Li would have to be changed. They'd have to do more prototypes. Necere could probably give you 10 more issues that would arise with such a small change.

A 240 rad is fine for what you can put in the case. Plenty of people are running full loops with i7 and 290X in there, at temperatures well below stock air


----------



## hampurista

Thanks for the response on the silence issue I mentioned. Got me thinking and my wallet fearing


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Prepare your wallet,Noctua launched new fans








Noctua Flocked Surface Fans


----------



## ccRicers

I read your responses Allanitomwesh and Wisk, so now it's good to know I would be fine having headroom for OCing both a CPU and GPU with just one 240mm radiator. That actually makes it easier to design and build my own M1 inspired case (it's a great case but I can't shell out that kind of money for it







)


----------



## warhammer23

Just ordered one, can't wait to have it.
Some confirmations if i may ask

1.Video cards: i think the limit is 140 mm height, right?
Mine is MSI 760 GTX Twin Frozer - 260 x 126 x 38 mm

2. What is in common knowledge the best air cooler for a stock i7 (2700k) for this case?
Looking for something as big, quiet and good as possible no matter the cost.
Thermalight AXP-100 ? Noctua?

3. The SS PSU 450w gold - which was the one with the short& flexible cable kit included?

Thank you


----------



## Aibohphobia

1. correct

2. Noctua C14P is about the biggest depending on the socket location on the motherboard

3. The ST45SF-G does not come with the PP05e kit but the upcoming 500W and 600W units will.


----------



## warhammer23

Thanks

Good to hear about the new psus. Also hope to be quiet.

And any negative from a temperature point of view if i get a motherboard with the cpu near the video slot ?


----------



## B!0HaZard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warhammer23*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Good to hear about the new psus. Also hope to be quiet.
> 
> And any negative from a temperature point of view if i get a motherboard with the cpu near the video slot ?


Not really. The motherboards are so small, that tiny difference probably doesn't matter. What _is_ important when picking components is making sure that CPU cooler and motherboard components won't be incompatible (for example the ASUS Impact has couple of vertical expansion cards that can interfere with a cooler) or making sure that the RAM fits under the CPU cooler.


----------



## Aibohphobia

They should be quiet at idle, both units are semi-fanless. The SX500-G in particular is fanless up to 41°C and has a maximum fan speed of 1500 RPM: source

The socket location may limit your choice of heatsink. The M1 spreadsheet has lots of info on different heatsink/mobo combos: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AuQJbc_Aru20dDdLbmJWMjZYSXJvNWNOVzJkdkJPTWc&usp=sharing#gid=6


----------



## warhammer23

Yes i noticed.
Until the case arrives i have enough time to do my 'homework'.
Thanks again for the info guys.


----------



## noobee

Imho, this case is still so expensive. Is there anything needed to know if you use use the SFX-L PSU? That is the new one yet to be released. It's the 500W modular one, I believe. It's 130mm deep (i.e. length) so not quite up to ATX dimensions.

I was curious because if I bought the M1, I'd probably have to wait until around the time those power supplies are released before I bought anything else, anyway. LOL!

Any chance SSDs are going down in price? The Samsung EVO 250GB is discounted right now, not much - around $10, but I was thinking of having that as one of the first components to start the build. But, if they are still to decrease a bit as M.2 SSDs become released or newer 2.5 SSDs come out, I could go with the M1 first? Ugh, $200 case + extra shipping$$...









The SS ML07/RVZ01, I like, but no real option for AIO liquid coolers...stuck with LP air coolers

Elite 130/110 - one is a bit big and the other one is really small - but, for the price, I am considering...

Sugo SG05 - case is outdated and I would take out the ODD - then, you need to be creative with where the parts go - like the SSD (on floor, I guess) and it needs a SFX PSU (the SFX-L would fit, too?) - I have contemplated this case, too

Wow, there really aren't good competitors to this M1!


----------



## Aibohphobia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noobee*
> 
> Imho, this case is still so expensive. Is there anything needed to know if you use use the SFX-L PSU? That is the new one yet to be released. It's the 500W modular one, I believe. It's 130mm deep (i.e. length) so not quite up to ATX dimensions.
> 
> I was curious because if I bought the M1, I'd probably have to wait until around the time those power supplies are released before I bought anything else, anyway. LOL!
> 
> Any chance SSDs are going down in price? The Samsung EVO 250GB is discounted right now, not much - around $10, but I was thinking of having that as one of the first components to start the build. But, if they are still to decrease a bit as M.2 SSDs become released or newer 2.5 SSDs come out, I could go with the M1 first? Ugh, $200 case + extra shipping$$...


The main issue with the 500W is there may not be enough room between the back of the video card and the PSU for the modular connectors. Luckily it will come with the flexible cable set but it's hard to say for sure if it'll work until someone tries it.

The Crucial MX100 just came out at ~$100 for 256GB.


----------



## B!0HaZard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noobee*
> 
> The SS ML07/RVZ01, I like, but no real option for AIO liquid coolers...stuck with LP air coolers
> 
> Elite 130/110 - one is a bit big and the other one is really small - but, for the price, I am considering...


I think you can fit a 120 mm AIO CLC is the fan spot just above the CPU in the ML07/RVZ01.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B!0HaZard*
> 
> I think you can fit a 120 mm AIO CLC is the fan spot just above the CPU in the ML07/RVZ01.


I'm not completely up-to-date with the RVZ01 owners club thread, but as far as I know you need slim fans to do that, and it's less effective than just using the NT06-Pro.


----------



## warhammer23

I think i've decided.

Asus P8z77 with the Noctua C14.

From the spreadsheet it says it's ok and found some pictures.
I'll be using an ATX psu so i can also use the second fan from noctua.

1. My rams - Ballistix Tactical Tracer - 35.60mm tall - will they hit the second fan on the Noctua C14 ?

2. What will be the best airflow route? i mean the Noctua will blow into the motherboard and i think will be exhausted up top and combined with point 3.

3. My video card with the MSI Twin Frozer fans, what type is it ? it blows air upwards or more for exhaust back?

4. But for my needs, no OC, just stock cpu and everything, will it be better to get these coolers - Noctua U9B or the L12 ? (i mean in my mind the C14 look like for extreme OC, will it also perform excellent for my 2700k at stock? )

Any imput is of great help.
Thank you.


----------



## Aibohphobia

1. I believe that RAM will just barely fit.

2. Blowing down onto the motherboard so it can exhaust out the top is how most people set it up.

3. That card will dump the heat inside the case.

4. The L9i isn't suitable for an i7, the L12 will work but I would go with the C12 or C14. The extra height will make sure that it is intaking fresh air from the side panel vent while the short L12 would be intaking the warmer air inside the case.

What PSU are you going with? Keep in mind that you have to use a 140mm non-modular ATX if you want to use a longer GPU like that Twin Frozr 760.


----------



## warhammer23

Perfect. Thank you.
Yes for now i have a 500w seasonic 140 mm long non modular (all the cables in one place coming out)
nd i will try to shorten the cables, experiment.
And maybe in the future a proper sfx to buy, heard about the 600w silverstone will come.

So the c14.good.

Any other recommandation for a cooler besides the noctua brand?


----------



## Aibohphobia

I think all the Seasonic ATX PSUs have the AC inlet in the wrong orientation. The power cord runs into the retaining clip on the frame of the case. Here's one way around that problem though: http://hardforum.com/showpost.php?p=1040578233&postcount=10224


----------



## Tennobanzai

About a week left to buy one!


----------



## jvill

Damn, I hope I don't regret not buying one this time..
I was almost certain to pull the trigger but realized that it was damn too expensive. Shipping and Taxes and all, would cost around 250 to maybe almost 300$. I thought I'd just put the money on a better gpu.

I'm still waiting for those upcoming posts here though, when their case arrives and their builds are done.


----------



## WiSK

On the other hand, GPU will last only a few years, while you can have the case for 10 years in multiple builds.


----------



## warhammer23

I had the same dilema but finally i considered it's worth the price even with the shipment and custom fees because like the above said a case will last you a long time and this is just my personal opinion, true quality is a rare thing this days and overbuilt items.
So yeah.
That much i wanted it i sold my matx build that i just haded for a few month built for sli/cf etc.
Can't wait for the case to get here


----------



## jvill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> On the other hand, GPU will last only a few years, while you can have the case for 10 years in multiple builds.


Yeah, i was thinking of it this way too. But I can't see myself spending that much on a case. Sigh.. I guess the best itx case just wasn't for me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warhammer23*
> 
> I had the same dilema but finally i considered it's worth the price even with the shipment and custom fees because like the above said a case will last you a long time and this is just my personal opinion, true quality is a rare thing this days and overbuilt items.
> So yeah.
> That much i wanted it i sold my matx build that i just haded for a few month built for sli/cf etc.
> Can't wait for the case to get here


Goodluck with the build man. Hoping to see some shots of it when its done.


----------



## boostdq

.Such a beautiful case. Unfortunately I cant justify the cost


----------



## warhammer23

If it wasn't for the customs and shipment prices...


----------



## soundx98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boostdq*
> 
> .Such a beautiful case. Unfortunately I cant justify the cost


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warhammer23*
> 
> If it wasn't for the customs and shipment prices...


I've never talked to any owner that didn't love the M1. It is just a great case.


----------



## B!0HaZard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warhammer23*
> 
> If it wasn't for the customs and shipment prices...


Yeah, shipping and customs comes out to over $100 for me.


----------



## hampurista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boostdq*
> 
> .Such a beautiful case. Unfortunately I cant justify the cost


Me neither, still ordered it. Otherwise I might regret it in the end like I did with only observing the original Indiegogo campaign.


----------



## warhammer23

For me after the excange in brittish pounds , ~ 185 pounds the case , shipment and customs ( estimate on thier site)
By the way, how much did someone pay in uk for customs ?
In the google document i see an average of 30 pounds.
True?

This is my pc now until it arrives







)



http://imgur.com/T5quuM0


Need to find a way how to secure the video card not to move.
Any ideas? Thanks.


----------



## hampurista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warhammer23*
> 
> By the way, how much did someone pay in uk for obe?
> In the google document i see an average of 30 pounds.
> True?


Sorry, but what's OBE?


----------



## Aonex

Selling your old hardware helps with justifying the cost of the new... in my case, sold my old case and power supply to fund the M1 and SFX PSU. I didn't feel so bad ordering the case after that.







Plus, as others have said, this case is so well built and so space efficient, I see it lasting a really long time.


----------



## warhammer23

Bad typo, my bad, now i realized. 'Customs' i meant. lol







)

So waiting for the NCase M1

*i7 2700k* @ stock - no oc plans - for now the stock intel cooler keeps it at 30 degrees C in idle. Load not yet, waiting to find a way to reinforce the video card not to move.
See how it will perform after i assemble everything.
Because of the socket layout i think the Noctua L9i maybe will be sufficient for my needs.

*MSI B75IA- E33* - can't believe i found such a nice little board and i think it was the cheapest mitx in Amazon.
Has everything i needed.
Good bios, cold temps, minimum of 1 sata 6 for ssd and 1 usb 3 (has 2).
Perfect.

8 GB DDR3 Crucial Tactical Tracers 1600 mhz CL8
1 x HDD 3.5' - soon to be replaced with a 2.5' one at 7200 rpm.
1 x SSD 2.5' - Samsung 840 EVO 120 GB
1 x MSI GTX 760 OC 4 GB Twin Frozr
Seasonic ATX PSU SII12 500W - old but from what i understand it will do the job nicely and also it's very quiet.I will also try to shorten the cables for perfect fit.
2-4 fans - 2 for the video card and 2 on the side.


----------



## Aonex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warhammer23*
> 
> For me after the excange in brittish pounds , ~ 185 pounds the case , shipment and customs ( estimate on thier site)
> By the way, how much did someone pay in uk for customs ?
> In the google document i see an average of 30 pounds.
> True?
> 
> This is my pc now until it arrives
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/T5quuM0
> 
> 
> Need to find a way how to secure the video card not to move.
> Any ideas? Thanks.


Haha, looks like I'm not the only one with an "open air" setup waiting for the M1.


----------



## warhammer23

Yes indeed.


----------



## mwayne5

You guys waiting on your new M1s will find that this will be your last case for a long time. I used to switch out cases every other few months because it would just get boring to me. There's something about the simplicity of this case that still makes me keep a hold of it.


----------



## Tennobanzai

Nice setup mwayne5. I'm planning on putting that same cooler in my Rev 1, while my Rev 2 will get a NH-C14.


----------



## mwayne5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> Nice setup mwayne5. I'm planning on putting that same cooler in my Rev 1, while my Rev 2 will get a NH-C14.


Thanks. I love that little cooler. It actually surprised me a lot when I first got it. It performs better than when I had my AIO liquid cooler in it. It's also quiet which is a plus.


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warhammer23*
> 
> Perfect. Thank you.
> Yes for now i have a 500w seasonic 140 mm long non modular (all the cables in one place coming out)
> nd i will try to shorten the cables, experiment.
> And maybe in the future a proper sfx to buy, heard about the 600w silverstone will come.
> 
> So the c14.good.
> 
> Any other recommandation for a cooler besides the noctua brand?


Thermalright AXP-200 and Cryorig C1.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Scythe Ashura and Noctua U14S too,really silent,good cooling.


----------



## warhammer23

That Cryorig looks tasty :d
Do you know if it will fit my motherboard ? (msi b75ia-e33 ) - has the socket close tot the video card.

I know the Apx 100 fits and they seam to have the same design/proportions.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warhammer23*
> 
> That Cryorig looks tasty :d


The "installation is easy" video on their website, the guy has used half the tube of TIM


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> The "installation is easy" video on their website, the guy has used half the tube of TIM


I cringed so much watching those installation videos.

But yes, installation is extremely easy they can challenge Noctua.


----------



## noobee

I guess this is deadline day?







Alas, ran into money problems this month. I'm stuck waiting and thus will be looking at the new Silverstone cases or whatever comes up. Do they think they'll have any cases left over?







I suppose I will be hoping for a Version 3.0 to be released down the line. I really like the case and despite the price, I think it would be used for a while. I'll look at the new SG13 vs the SG05 for the meantime as those investments are $50 or even less.

I will be jealous looking at all the builds going into these cases so give me good ideas! ;-D


----------



## WiSK

They will order some extra, so this isn't a hard deadline. Just that they will pay Lian Li tomorrow with the money raised, and production will start soon after.


----------



## noobee

Thanks for the info! I will be watching out for that. For now, I will wait for more info on the SG13. For $30, it looks like an adequate case to hold whatever I can buy in the meantime.


----------



## ebeh

A bunch of people have been wondering about whether you can fit a Kraken G10 on a discrete card inside the M1, but as far as I can tell no one has actually tried it. I actually got my case when surplus 1st edition cases went on sale in March and did just that but only got around to taking pictures now.

I managed to get 2x120mm rads into the case, 1 for CPU, 1 for GPU. In the end everything fit pretty comfortably and I can tell you that it is definitely possible even with my fullsize EVGA GTX 760. I even had enough space for 4x Prolimatech USV 120mm slim fans in push/pull for both rads, a USV slim 140mm fan on the bottom, a 92mm Arctic case fan and another 92mm Arctic fan on the G10. Moreover, the PSU is non-modular and I didn't make any attempt to trim unused cables. (Lazy, I know







)

Pictures of the inside below.







This is the whole rig. The little soda cooler is something else I made two years ago and is still going strong. Check out the build log at
http://www.overclock.net/t/1286097/peltier-soda-cooler-builds


----------



## InfraRedRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebeh*
> 
> A bunch of people have been wondering about whether you can fit a Kraken G10 on a discrete card inside the M1, but as far as I can tell no one has actually tried it. I actually got my case when surplus 1st edition cases went on sale in March and did just that but only got around to taking pictures now.
> 
> I managed to get 2x120mm rads into the case, 1 for CPU, 1 for GPU. In the end everything fit pretty comfortably and I can tell you that it is definitely possible even with my fullsize EVGA GTX 760. I even had enough space for 4x Prolimatech USV 120mm slim fans in push/pull for both rads, a USV slim 140mm fan on the bottom, a 92mm Arctic case fan and another 92mm Arctic fan on the G10. Moreover, the PSU is non-modular and I didn't make any attempt to trim unused cables. (Lazy, I know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Pictures of the inside below.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the whole rig. The little soda cooler is something else I made two years ago and is still going strong. Check out the build log at
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1286097/peltier-soda-cooler-builds


thats fantastic!

i thought about doing this when i get my M1 v2 sometime soonish! it looks like the GPU has some serious sag on it though, or is that just the camera angle showing that?

how do you think it would work using longer GPU's, such as the 290 or 780? enough room to sneak the rad tubing around the end of the card?

rep for you mate, first one i know of to do it, as well as documenting it so well. any more photos you can post of your build are appreciated. cheers

edit: what are your vrm temps like? and would a full 25mm thick fan fit under the cooler mount at the bottom?


----------



## ebeh

Thanks for the rep! Yes the sag is real, about 5mm at that corner. I could be wrong, but even in mATX builds there is always going to be some sag on the card due to the weight of the pump and bracket. In this case the flex of the tubing when you try to squeeze it into a small volume also adds to the strain. That said, it seems to be working just fine. If I cut out extra cables I'm not using or invested in some sleeving or propped up the corner of the card with something, maybe I could make the problem go away.

Here's another view of the sag, though the camera angle in this case makes it seem worse than it actually is.


----------



## jusutus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebeh*


My eyes hurt.


----------



## ebeh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InfraRedRabbit*
> 
> thats fantastic!
> 
> i thought about doing this when i get my M1 v2 sometime soonish! it looks like the GPU has some serious sag on it though, or is that just the camera angle showing that?
> 
> how do you think it would work using longer GPU's, such as the 290 or 780? enough room to sneak the rad tubing around the end of the card?
> 
> rep for you mate, first one i know of to do it, as well as documenting it so well. any more photos you can post of your build are appreciated. cheers
> 
> edit: what are your vrm temps like? and would a full 25mm thick fan fit under the cooler mount at the bottom?


Right now there is about 10cm of space between the end of the card and the front of the case for the tubing to pass around. I don't know how long your cards are, but it seems like there would be enough room even with a longer one.

VRMs (or at least the temperature of the heatsinks) are around 27C at idle, measured with an IR temp gun. They're kept low because I used a 140mm fan that blows air directly onto the copper sinks. Doubtful that a regular fan will fit under there though, the tubing to the pump/waterblock sticks out a little too much but I haven't tried for myself. By the way, you have to use the copper heatsinks. With only air from the bottom fan, my card quickly throttles the speed down as soon as any load is placed on it.


----------



## ebeh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jusutus*
> 
> My eyes hurt.


Yup. Two closed loop watercoolers, seven fans and stock cabling squeezed inside an M1 and that's what you get.


----------



## Herstal

Interesting, i was wondering if two CLC's would fit but in the end decided not to try. What are your load temps?


----------



## ebeh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Herstal*
> 
> Interesting, i was wondering if two CLC's would fit but in the end decided not to try. What are your load temps?


Ambient is usually 22C. Idle temps are 32C (CPU) and 29C (GPU) and gaming load temps are 42C (CPU) and 45C (GPU). Never really tried stress testing it other than Prime95 for an hour. The Prime95 test was 4 months ago so I don't remember the exact temperature but I'm pretty sure it was just about 50C.

Edit: The CPU has been overclocked to 4.4GHz. The GPU was also overclocked but I don't remember the details at the moment (am currently half an hour's drive away from the computer)


----------



## InfraRedRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebeh*
> 
> Ambient is usually 22C. Idle temps are 32C (CPU) and 29C (GPU) and gaming load temps are 42C (CPU) and 45C (GPU). Never really tried stress testing it other than Prime95 for an hour. The Prime95 test was 4 months ago so I don't remember the exact temperature but I'm pretty sure it was just about 50C.


do you have a good source for the VRM heatsinks? Australia sucks for modding supplies, i usually have to import stuff like this.


----------



## ebeh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InfraRedRabbit*
> 
> do you have a good source for the VRM heatsinks? Australia sucks for modding supplies, i usually have to import stuff like this.


If Amazon delivers in a reasonable amount of time, you could try over there. Search for "enzotech" and you'll find the heatsinks I used. The best size/quantity will depend on your card, of course.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Man that's some stuffing








Nice keyboard is that a mod?


----------



## ebeh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> Man that's some stuffing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice keyboard is that a mod?


Not really. Just a WASD V2 barebones keyboard with Cherry MX Clear switches and these keycaps:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/331140009754


----------



## Allanitomwesh

very sleek.


----------



## tetrismaster

Wow sweet build! Which mobo are you using? most itx boards only have 2 fan headers


----------



## InfraRedRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebeh*
> 
> A bunch of people have been wondering about whether you can fit a Kraken G10 on a discrete card inside the M1, but as far as I can tell no one has actually tried it. I actually got my case when surplus 1st edition cases went on sale in March and did just that but only got around to taking pictures now.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I managed to get 2x120mm rads into the case, 1 for CPU, 1 for GPU. In the end everything fit pretty comfortably and I can tell you that it is definitely possible even with my fullsize EVGA GTX 760. I even had enough space for 4x Prolimatech USV 120mm slim fans in push/pull for both rads, a USV slim 140mm fan on the bottom, a 92mm Arctic case fan and another 92mm Arctic fan on the G10. Moreover, the PSU is non-modular and I didn't make any attempt to trim unused cables. (Lazy, I know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Pictures of the inside below.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the whole rig. The little soda cooler is something else I made two years ago and is still going strong. Check out the build log at
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1286097/peltier-soda-cooler-builds


this has been linked for to the [H]ardforum Ncase M1 thread - has attracted some interest over there too - good rep all round


----------



## ebeh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tetrismaster*
> 
> Wow sweet build! Which mobo are you using? most itx boards only have 2 fan headers


I'm using the Gigabyte GA-Z87N-WIFI. Pumps are run directly from the PSU (so at 100%), case fans and CPU CLC fans from the mobo, Kraken and GPU CLC fans from the header on the GPU. Plus lots of fan splitters to power everything.


----------



## Wanou

Nice build


----------



## Browncoat

Is there any consensus on the best for the best method of cooling the CPU?

Not sure which to go for, AIO CPU loop or an air cooler.

Got two of these babies waiting for me when I return home in a month!


----------



## WiSK

Consensus in the build thread on [H] is that the people water cooling both CPU and GPU on a 240 rad are getting the best temps overall.


----------



## Browncoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Consensus in the build thread on [H] is that the people water cooling both CPU and GPU on a 240 rad are getting the best temps overall.


Yeah, it's looking that way.

I'm a poor little student though and since I will be purchasing it all new and building the full thing from scratch I probably won't go for a full custom loop purely due to the significantly increased cost for a few degrees difference.

Some of the air coolers and AIO loops pretty decent, going to try and see what's best bang for buck while keeping relatively quiet.


----------



## B!0HaZard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Browncoat*
> 
> Yeah, it's looking that way.
> 
> I'm a poor little student though and since I will be purchasing it all new and building the full thing from scratch I probably won't go for a full custom loop purely due to the significantly increased cost for a few degrees difference.
> 
> Some of the air coolers and AIO loops pretty decent, going to try and see what's best bang for buck while keeping relatively quiet.


Most people get the Swiftech H220 and add the GPU to the loop for full watercooling without using as much space as a full custom loop (it's probably cheaper too). You could get the H220 (which is admittedly expensive for an AIO) and then later add the GPU if you so desire.


----------



## Herstal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Browncoat*
> 
> Yeah, it's looking that way.
> 
> I'm a poor little student though and since I will be purchasing it all new and building the full thing from scratch I probably won't go for a full custom loop purely due to the significantly increased cost for a few degrees difference.
> 
> Some of the air coolers and AIO loops pretty decent, going to try and see what's best bang for buck while keeping relatively quiet.


It's not a just a few degrees though. For me, the GPU temp went down by about 30*C under max load, allowing to push it quite a bit harder (~130 MHz or so) with zero thermal throttling. If you want to buy an AIO cooler anyway, it might be worth considering an H220 + some GPU block in the future.


----------



## Browncoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Herstal*
> 
> It's not a just a few degrees though. For me, the GPU temp went down by about 30*C under max load, allowing to push it quite a bit harder (~130 MHz or so) with zero thermal throttling. If you want to buy an AIO cooler anyway, it might be worth considering an H220 + some GPU block in the future.


Dang, that much?

Been out of the loop (pardon the pun) for a bit, seems I've got some catching up to do!

Cheers for the info - heading to the US in Sept so might be able to pick some stuff up for a bit cheaper than EU prices.


----------



## Evangelion

Thought I'd share a couple pictures of my completed build!





I added some magnetic Demciflex fan filters to help out with the dust. Its getting pretty hot right now in southern California, and my temps get just a little bit higher than usual so I tend to only game at night for now. I eventually want to get a custom waterloop in this case, but money is tight at the moment so that will probably have to wait until the future.









I'm really impressed with this case. Got a silver rev. 2 coming in soon too! Going to use it for a cheap media PC/Steam game streaming pc for now and eventually make it a second awesome PC in the future.









Edit: I originally put my Corsair H100i in this PC, but I took it out because I wanted to extra storage space. Can't wait for SSD's come in larger capacities and more "affordable" prices.


----------



## WiSK

Love that photo of the top down view


----------



## Evangelion

Thank you! I took these with my iPhone 5s, and I was surprised with how well that one came out.


----------



## xxsashixx

Hey guys

I'm upgrading my current build in a v1

I want to know a couple of things

Blower or open air fan design?

Will the AXP-200 (Bigger version, the one that comes with the brown fan) fit in the case AND on a H77N-wifi motherboard?

HIS IceQ 7950 (H795QT3G2M) Will it fit? The heatpipes comes out quite a bit


----------



## mingqi53

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxsashixx*
> 
> Hey guys
> 
> I'm upgrading my current build in a v1
> 
> I want to know a couple of things
> 
> Blower or open air fan design?
> 
> Will the AXP-200 (Bigger version, the one that comes with the brown fan) fit in the case AND on a H77N-wifi motherboard?
> 
> HIS IceQ 7950 (H795QT3G2M) Will it fit? The heatpipes comes out quite a bit


Google Ncase M1 spreadsheet, there's a list of compatible heatsinks and motherboards


----------



## xxsashixx

Still..

Blower style or open?

Would the his 7950 blower style fit?


----------



## soundx98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mingqi53*
> 
> Google Ncase M1 spreadsheet, there's a list of compatible heatsinks and motherboards


good advice of course but I think he is concerned with the (low) socket placement on the H77 mobo.
I thought i'd read something about heatpipe clearance issues/orientation over at [H].


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Damn all your guys with these cases
















Hows the air flow on them? seems like it'd be good but it is such a tight space


----------



## mingqi53

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soundx98*
> 
> good advice of course but I think he is concerned with the (low) socket placement on the H77 mobo.
> I thought i'd read something about heatpipe clearance issues/orientation over at [H].


Yeah, the spreadsheet has a list of motherboards and heatsinks, and users report which heatsinks fit which motherboards. I added the Silverstone NT06-Pro compatibility with the ASRock H87M-ITX


----------



## xxsashixx

thanks for your relpies but that doesn't help with my other questions

blower style would be better correct? if so would the his blower style 7950 fit? the heatpipes extend quite a bit from the shroud


----------



## InfraRedRabbit

http://www.hisdigital.com/UserFiles/product/0137_04_1600.jpg

this card yes?

height is listed on the website as 15.5cm, with lengh 29.5cm - comparing this to the size dimensions listed in compatibility on the NCASE site i would say that your card is far too long to even meet the 5.5 inch max width measure. so id say youre a little out of luck on this one my friend.

only way to really know for sure though is to try to fit it when the NCASE arrives, and if it doesnt fit you have an excuse to buy a shiny new GPU.

hope this helps


----------



## xxsashixx

I
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InfraRedRabbit*
> 
> http://www.hisdigital.com/UserFiles/product/0137_04_1600.jpg
> 
> this card yes?
> 
> height is listed on the website as 15.5cm, with lengh 29.5cm - comparing this to the size dimensions listed in compatibility on the NCASE site i would say that your card is far too long to even meet the 5.5 inch max width measure. so id say youre a little out of luck on this one my friend.
> 
> only way to really know for sure though is to try to fit it when the NCASE arrives, and if it doesnt fit you have an excuse to buy a shiny new GPU.
> 
> hope this helps


I already have a Ncase v1

The seller made some measurements for me

12.5" is the max length, this card measures at 11"
5.5" is max width, it measures @ 5.25 with heatpipes sticking out


----------



## InfraRedRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxsashixx*
> 
> I
> I already have a Ncase v1
> 
> The seller made some measurements for me
> 
> 12.5" is the max length, this card measures at 11"
> 5.5" is max width, it measures @ 5.25 with heatpipes sticking out


ah i see - well there you go, youll just have to test it out and see if itll sqeeze in.

i expect the dimensions listed on the HIS site are inclusive of the PCIE bracket - which drastically changes the length and height of the card.

good luck with it, i hope it all fits for you man!


----------



## mingqi53

So.. the answer to your question depends.

Blower would theoretically be better, because it would pull air from the bottom vents of the case, over the GPU heatsink, and out the rear..

The problem is, a single fan blower is way less effective than a dual fan open-style cooler. True, your case and your other components may heat up a couple more degrees, but I believe overall your GPU will be cooler (which is important!)

Another thing to consider is noise.. dual fan configs run a lot cooler so the fans are quieter.. a single blower fan is gonna generate heat and noise!


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mingqi53*
> 
> So.. the answer to your question depends.
> 
> Blower would theoretically be better, because it would pull air from the bottom vents of the case, over the GPU heatsink, and out the rear..
> 
> The problem is, a single fan blower is way less effective than a dual fan open-style cooler. True, your case and your other components may heat up a couple more degrees, but I believe overall your GPU will be cooler (which is important!)
> 
> Another thing to consider is noise.. dual fan configs run a lot cooler so the fans are quieter.. a single blower fan is gonna generate heat and noise!


A lot of people with the Ncase M1 has good success with the Titan cooler including myself. It's slightly louder then my previous open fan cooler but all my temps have dropped significantly. My M.2 SSD actually dropped about 18C.


----------



## irek83

My first revision

http://abload.de/image.php?img=06wbxw5.jpg


----------



## WiSK

Lovely photo @irek83


----------



## Allanitomwesh




----------



## fleetfeather

I just can't get hyped for this case.... Looked at it a number of times now; it's a great little design, but the price is too extreme. $320USD for the case + international postage, for _that much_ material?

For all that dosh, what are you _really_ getting here?


----------



## InfraRedRabbit

320?

not sure where youre getting that figure from.

for mine to be priority shipped to Australia (it arrived today yay!) it cost me 240AUD - for a good quality case that is unique and suits my needs im happy to pay. given its what you spend all your time looking at, and houses all the expensive tech we adore so much i figure its worth the price of admission. not to mention supporting a unique cause that will hopefully push mainstream case manufacturers into thinking twice about releasing the same old case design with a new coat of paint on it.


----------



## fleetfeather

I'm such a doofus. I've mixed up Compact Splash and NCase prices.









Buying from NCase's website = ~260 AUD, before fees (if there are any). Where'd you source one from for 240AUD?


----------



## ebeh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InfraRedRabbit*
> 
> 320?
> 
> (it arrived today yay!)


Have fun with your build! I'm interested to see if you'll try what I did with two AIO watercoolers or if you have something else in mind.


----------



## WiSK

My second one is out of customs this morning, waiting to get an invoice for the import duty. SX600-G is ordered and hoping GTX880 will be out soon. With a full custom loop of course.

Here are some pictures of the build I did for my Dad. Build log


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> I just can't get hyped for this case.... Looked at it a number of times now; it's a great little design, but the price is too extreme. $320USD for the case + international postage, for _that much_ material?
> 
> For all that dosh, what are you _really_ getting here?


Well,the next case that fits a 240 rad would be Corsair 250D at more than double the size. This is probably the only ITX case that fits triple slot cards. The only ITX of SFF size that lets you liquid cool the GPU. It looks like $250. And even at it's small size,there's less compromise than significantly larger ITX cases in terms of hardware support.


----------



## InfraRedRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebeh*
> 
> Have fun with your build! I'm interested to see if you'll try what I did with two AIO watercoolers or if you have something else in mind.


i wont be going straight to the 2x AIO's yet but ill keep it in mind if the temps on the old bastard of a 290 arent crash hot - ill post build pics up tmw. as far as i can tell i might be the first worldwide to build the M1 v2 with the new Silverstone SFX 600w.....so much pressure


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> I just can't get hyped for this case.... Looked at it a number of times now; it's a great little design, but the price is too extreme. $320USD for the case + international postage, for _that much_ material?
> 
> For all that dosh, what are you _really_ getting here?


It's not meant for everyone


----------



## Jawswing

Not long since finished building my current computer in an Air 540. Then this caught my eye a few months back. Talked myself out of it, because I'd need a new PSU, RAM, CPU cooler (probably), and motherboard.
Just noticed that it was available for pre order and I couldn't help myself.

Do they get delivered to wherever your Paypal is set up for?

Anyone any idea when these 600W Silverstone PSU's will be out?


----------



## FourOhFour

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jawswing*
> 
> Do they get delivered to wherever your Paypal is set up for?
> 
> Anyone any idea when these 600W Silverstone PSU's will be out?


Yes and now. FrozenCPU has 'em. Amazon has a listing but no stock.


----------



## Jawswing

Ah, living in the UK :'(

But, at least that means it won't be long until they're available here.
How much more are they compared to the 450W? Are they the same Gold version?

And does anyone know if a Swiftech H220 will fit in here? Not sure if I plan to use it yet though.


----------



## B!0HaZard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jawswing*
> 
> Ah, living in the UK :'(
> 
> But, at least that means it won't be long until they're available here.
> How much more are they compared to the 450W? Are they the same Gold version?
> 
> And does anyone know if a Swiftech H220 will fit in here? Not sure if I plan to use it yet though.


Alternate.co.uk has a listing, but no stock yet. Alternate is the only European retailer with a listing for the SX600-G that I know of.

The H220 fits, but not sure about the H220X.

EDIT: MaxICT also ships to the UK.


----------



## InfraRedRabbit

some pics of my build in the new M1. the build (including teardown of my old pc) took me maybe 3h, half of which was working out how to fit the H80i (poor choice by me about 12 months ago to go with a fat rad AIO).

thanks to W360 and Necere for probably the highlight of my year - the little intricacies of building in this case has been the most fun ive had in a long time. quite seriously, the more i looked the more options to put different parts in different places, and its all been just so well thought out.

pull up your socks pc case building industry, because this case is outstanding, and nothing ive ever built in matches the ingenuity or attention to detail the M1 v2 has.

parts:
4x Noiseblocker eLoop 120mm PWM fans
SX600-G PSU
i5 4670k @ 4.2ghz
H80i 120mm AIO
Z87i-pro mITX
XFX R9 290 DD (mild OC)
2x 250GB Samsung EVO SSD's
WD Black 750GB 2.5" HDD

enjoy!



















a few notes for those building in this case
- PSU before internal SSD bracket - i could not get the PSU in around the SSD bracket with 2x SSD's mounted on it.
- take your time - a missed screw or such could mean an hour of removing parts and rebuilding in this shoebox.

A note on the SX600-G - have yet to see the fan come on, even with a 10min burn of prime95/furmark, which i was very impressed with. actually no it just came on while im writing this. a small click as the motor kicks in and then i cant hear it over the 2.5" HDD and the H80i pump. fan is very quiet.


----------



## Awsan

So every one is it possible that i can get my H100i+AX860+A GPU in the M1 V2?


----------



## No Hands 55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Awsan*
> 
> So every one is it possible that i can get my H100i+AX860+A GPU in the M1 V2?


No it is not. I would highly recommend trying to sell the psu and get the 600w Silverstone just released. Then the h100i would fit

Also could you use 2 120mm aios? I'm trying to think of a way if I was going to aio the gpu. I would like an acx cooler with 2 fans under it but then I'd lose the hdd. Maybe I'll just stick with the 880 stock blower if it's good


----------



## subtec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *No Hands 55*
> 
> Also could you use 2 120mm aios?


Check a few pages back.


----------



## InfraRedRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subtec*
> 
> Check a few pages back.


im itching to give this a whiz in my M1 but i think ill have to wait a wee bit before i can commit to buying another AIO - given the H80i in my rig will probably be replaced due to it being such a ***** to make fit comfortably.

im tempted to splash out and buy 2x AIO's though.

anyone here got any advice on which 120mm thin rad (<30mm) AIO's are good? - preferably with asetek mounting, so i can use them with a GPU if i feel like it. ive heard good things about the Thermaltake kits, as well the the new NZXT X31 (which is pretty cheap for the quality of the kit included)


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jawswing*
> 
> Ah, living in the UK :'(
> 
> But, at least that means it won't be long until they're available here.
> How much more are they compared to the 450W? Are they the same Gold version?
> 
> And does anyone know if a Swiftech H220 will fit in here? Not sure if I plan to use it yet though.


The H220 does fit, in fact the prototypes of the case were tested using the H220 (expanded loop: CPU+GPU). However, the H220 has some problems with the pump. Swiftech will RMA it, but recently they denied someone an RMA because he was using a ST45SF-G with a GTX780Ti, which they claimed broke the pump because the motherboard fan header would somehow magically reduce its current output if using that combination of PSU and GPU.

The SX600-G is landing in Europe second week of September, slow boat from China. You can pre-order them already on some sites, but I would wait until a UK e-tailer has them. I would strongly recommend this PSU over the ST45SF-G: silent / lower noise, more power, and especially if you are expecting your warranty to be honoured when using the H220.


----------



## Jawswing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> The H220 does fit, in fact the prototypes of the case were tested using the H220 (expanded loop: CPU+GPU). However, the H220 has some problems with the pump. Swiftech will RMA it, but recently they denied someone an RMA because he was using a ST45SF-G with a GTX780Ti, which they claimed broke the pump because the motherboard fan header would somehow magically reduce its current output if using that combination of PSU and GPU.
> 
> The SX600-G is landing in Europe second week of September, slow boat from China. You can pre-order them already on some sites, but I would wait until a UK e-tailer has them. I would strongly recommend this PSU over the ST45SF-G: silent / lower noise, more power, and especially if you are expecting your warranty to be honoured when using the H220.


Ah, I've already got the H220. Was brilliant for the two months that I'd used it, but developed a clicking sound in the pump, similar to the noise when something is stuck in a fan. RMA'd, and it's taken them two months to send out another. Which I still don't have yet. It was a nightmare to install compared to any other AIO or CPU cooler I've installed. Which is why I'm not sure if I want to use it on this build or not.

They're apparently replacing them with the pump in the H220X though. So it may be good.


----------



## irek83

new toy for the next revision

http://abload.de/image.php?img=p81551280vtc5v.jpg


----------



## HiTechPixel

This will be my first build so I'm looking for constructive criticism. Are there any parts I should change out? Should I add something? Should I remove something? Is it a balanced system? I'll be using a MX100 256GB dedicated to games, so don't worry about that.

I'm also looking for some recommendations regarding CPU coolers. Should I use an AIO water cooler or should I opt for air cooling? In either cases, which specific coolers are to be recommended for as high an overclock as possible in the Ncase M1? I'll be using four Noctua NF-F12 IndustrialPPC 3000 RPM regardless of what I choose, so keep that in mind.

MOBO: Asus Maximus VII Impact
CPU: Intel Core i5-4690K
RAM: G.Skill Trident X 2400MHz 8GB
GPU: Evga GeForce GTX 780 3GB
SSD: Samsung 850 Pro 128GB
PSU: Silverstone SX600-G

P.S. Which color should I get? Silver? Black?


----------



## B!0HaZard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> This will be my first build so I'm looking for constructive criticism. Are there any parts I should change out? Should I add something? Should I remove something? Is it a balanced system? I'll be using a MX100 256GB dedicated to games, so don't worry about that.
> 
> I'm also looking for some recommendations regarding CPU coolers. Should I use an AIO water cooler or should I opt for air cooling? In either cases, which specific coolers are to be recommended for as high an overclock as possible in the Ncase M1? I'll be using four Noctua NF-F12 IndustrialPPC 3000 RPM regardless of what I choose, so keep that in mind.
> 
> MOBO: Asus Maximus VII Impact
> CPU: Intel Core i5-4690K
> RAM: G.Skill Trident X 2400MHz 8GB
> GPU: Evga GeForce GTX 780 3GB
> SSD: Samsung 850 Pro 128GB
> PSU: Silverstone SX600-G
> 
> P.S. Which color should I get? Silver? Black?


You might want an optical drive? You could definitely make it without one, but it's worth considering when the price of a DVD drive is as low as it is. It won't be visible anyway.

The RAM speed isn't really necessary if you can save some money by going for 1866 MHz and trying to overclock it. Of course, if you're a benchmarker, 2400 MHz is better.

I think you should ask yourself if you really need that 850 Pro. Like, do you actually have a use for that speed? I don't know about prices where you are, but I bought a 120 GB Crucial M500 some months ago for less than half of what an 850 Pro costs. Literally less than half the price. I can see that the same is almost true on the US Amazon. Is the Samsung really worth $50 over the Crucial? I generally advise people to get the cheapest proven performer. That's been the Crucial M4, the Samsung 830, the Samsung 840 EVO, the Crucial M500 and probably something else now. All low price SSD's with decent performance, never the top performers.

Also, 256 GB isn't a lot for games nowadays. Some games takes up to 50 GB of space (looking at Battlefield). I would've chosen a bigger 2.5" hard drive for games and just used the MX100 as a boot drive / programs / favourite game.

Other than that it looks fine.


----------



## hampurista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> P.S. Which color should I get? Silver? Black?


Is this question in regards to the case itself? Then better reconsider your choice as it might take quite some time before there's a new production run.


----------



## B!0HaZard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hampurista*
> 
> Is this question in regards to the case itself? Then better reconsider your choice as it might take quite some time before there's a new production run.


They bought extra, you can order them right now. They'll probably ship in September.


----------



## hampurista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B!0HaZard*
> 
> They bought extra, you can order them right now. They'll probably ship in September.


Oh that sounds nice, didn't know that. Got mine, didn't check any further :-D


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B!0HaZard*
> 
> You might want an optical drive? You could definitely make it without one, but it's worth considering when the price of a DVD drive is as low as it is. It won't be visible anyway.


Nah, I'll make do fine without one.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B!0HaZard*
> 
> The RAM speed isn't really necessary if you can save some money by going for 1866 MHz and trying to overclock it. Of course, if you're a benchmarker, 2400 MHz is better.


The reason for choosing that particular ram is precisely because it's very cheap. Practically no price difference between it and 1600MHz CAS9 RAM.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B!0HaZard*
> 
> I think you should ask yourself if you really need that 850 Pro. Like, do you actually have a use for that speed? I don't know about prices where you are, but I bought a 120 GB Crucial M500 some months ago for less than half of what an 850 Pro costs. Literally less than half the price. I can see that the same is almost true on the US Amazon. Is the Samsung really worth $50 over the Crucial? I generally advise people to get the cheapest proven performer. That's been the Crucial M4, the Samsung 830, the Samsung 840 EVO, the Crucial M500 and probably something else now. All low price SSD's with decent performance, never the top performers.


As above, the 850 Pro is only a little bit more expensive than the cheapest "good" SSD, the MX100. So I figured I might as well take the one with the better performance while I'm at it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B!0HaZard*
> 
> Also, 256 GB isn't a lot for games nowadays. Some games takes up to 50 GB of space (looking at Battlefield). I would've chosen a bigger 2.5" hard drive for games and just used the MX100 as a boot drive / programs / favourite game.


On my laptop now, which uses said MX100 256GB, I have both WoW and Battlefield 4 installed. And there's still around 170GB left and that's with me installing a bunch of junk to boot. I'm staying away from HDDs and SSHDs as much as possible. Wouldn't touch them unless they went into a NAS.

But other than that, it's fine? I'm planning on overclocking the 4690K and the 780 as much as temperatures will allow me to. Still unsure which cooler to pick. Does the Corsair H105 with either Push or Pull with 25mm fans fit? I recall reading somewhere it did but narrowly so.


----------



## B!0HaZard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> Nah, I'll make do fine without one.
> The reason for choosing that particular ram is precisely because it's very cheap. Practically no price difference between it and 1600MHz CAS9 RAM.
> As above, the 850 Pro is only a little bit more expensive than the cheapest "good" SSD, the MX100. So I figured I might as well take the one with the better performance while I'm at it.
> On my laptop now, which uses said MX100 256GB, I have both WoW and Battlefield 4 installed. And there's still around 170GB left and that's with me installing a bunch of junk to boot. I'm staying away from HDDs and SSHDs as much as possible. Wouldn't touch them unless they went into a NAS.
> 
> But other than that, it's fine? I'm planning on overclocking the 4690K and the 780 as much as temperatures will allow me to. Still unsure which cooler to pick. Does the Corsair H105 with either Push or Pull with 25mm fans fit? I recall reading somewhere it did but narrowly so.


Your call on the SSD. You most likely won't be able to tell the difference in speed which is why I recommend the M500.

Other than that it's fine. The H105 fits, but touches one SSD mount at the front.


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B!0HaZard*
> 
> Your call on the SSD. You most likely won't be able to tell the difference in speed which is why I recommend the M500.
> 
> Other than that it's fine. The H105 fits, but touches one SSD mount at the front.


The SSD mount that's behind the front panel or the one that's inside the case?


----------



## B!0HaZard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> The SSD mount that's behind the front panel or the one that's inside the case?


Inside the case, obviously. You can mount the SSD's on the other side if you don't get the optical drive AFAIK. It's just worth pointing out since it's apparently not 100% compatible.


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B!0HaZard*
> 
> Inside the case, obviously. You can mount the SSD's on the other side if you don't get the optical drive AFAIK.


That was my plan, if my information about the V2 is correct in that you can properly sandwich two SSDs behind the front panel via a SSD bracket (I assume this comes with the case).


----------



## B!0HaZard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> That was my plan, if my information about the V2 is correct in that you can properly sandwich two SSDs behind the front panel via a SSD bracket (I assume this comes with the case).


Yes, that's my understanding as well. I'll probably have mine next week so haven't yet had a proper chance to look at it.


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B!0HaZard*
> 
> Yes, that's my understanding as well. I'll probably have mine next week so haven't yet had a proper chance to look at it.


Please share with us your thoughts once you receive it. I'm very excited to get mine after taking a final look at my purchasing list. Also, for how much longer will it be on sale?


----------



## B!0HaZard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> Please share with us your thoughts once you receive it. I'm very excited to get mine after taking a final look at my purchasing list. Also, for how much longer will it be on sale?


I don't know. Until they run out?


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> This will be my first build so I'm looking for constructive criticism. Are there any parts I should change out? Should I add something? Should I remove something? Is it a balanced system? I'll be using a MX100 256GB dedicated to games, so don't worry about that.
> 
> I'm also looking for some recommendations regarding CPU coolers. Should I use an AIO water cooler or should I opt for air cooling? In either cases, which specific coolers are to be recommended for as high an overclock as possible in the Ncase M1? I'll be using four Noctua NF-F12 IndustrialPPC 3000 RPM regardless of what I choose, so keep that in mind.
> 
> MOBO: Asus Maximus VII Impact
> CPU: Intel Core i5-4690K
> RAM: G.Skill Trident X 2400MHz 8GB
> GPU: Evga GeForce GTX 780 3GB
> SSD: Samsung 850 Pro 128GB
> PSU: Silverstone SX600-G
> 
> P.S. Which color should I get? Silver? Black?


I have a close build to this and I went with the C14 for the simplicity of everything

I couldn't decide on color so I now will own 2 black and 1 silver


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B!0HaZard*
> 
> I don't know. Until they run out?


Sorry, that was a stupid question. I'm both afraid they'll run out before I grab one and that if I end up purchasing it, I'll regret going mITX or something like that. There's also the fact that the 600W SFX PSU from Silverstone doesn't become available until September or so.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> I have a close build to this and I went with the C14 for the simplicity of everything
> 
> I couldn't decide on color so I now will own 2 black and 1 silver


Thanks for the input. Makes me feel better about the parts I've chosen. : ) In your mind, which color looks the best?


----------



## irek83

Great cooler Cryorig C1 and I think it will fit


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *irek83*
> 
> Great cooler Cryorig C1 and I think it will fit


Wow, that looks really good! Except for that white plastic. Hope it's removable. Either way, I'll be going for a Corsair H105. : )


----------



## irek83

http://abload.de/image.php?img=dsc02458f3s47nvsmm.jpg


----------



## Jawswing

I intend to use my 840 Pro as a boot drive, and get a further large storage SSD for my games.
I intend to have a Blu Ray drive and most likely my H220 in there.
I'll be buying a new GPU, probably try hold out for the 880.

What would be the best option for heat overall? H220 as an exhaust and get a GPU with multiple fans on (forgot the name of them). Or have the H220 as intake and get an exhaust type GPU cooler?
I'll be buying a SFX Silverstone PSU. Can it be mounted so you can fit it either pulling air in from outside the case or pull air from inside the case? I ask because I can imagine that being a problem if it was pulling air from inside, and the H220 was set as exhaust.

Also, as of yet I'm not 100% sure whether I will be using the H220, due to it recently being replaced due to a faulty pump. It was a nightmare to install, and it'd be a bigger nightmare in a small form factor case if I had to pull it out for a another replacement. So would I be right in thinking an exhaust type GPU cooler would be the better option if I were to go for air cooling?

And also, how would I mount two SSDs in here if I'm going to be using the optical drive. Would it mean fitting one in the front, and the second in place of a fan at the bottom?


----------



## irek83

Please,


http://imgur.com/zOoA2

 owners M1, See what is the most popular in the NCASE


----------



## InfraRedRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *irek83*
> 
> http://abload.de/image.php?img=dsc02458f3s47nvsmm.jpg


sweet jesus thats pretty - and a good performer from what ive heard


----------



## FourOhFour

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> Sorry, that was a stupid question. I'm both afraid they'll run out before I grab one and that if I end up purchasing it, I'll regret going mITX or something like that.


For what it's worth, I'd expect the resale market for a practically new case you end up not liking to be excellent.
Quote:


> There's also the fact that the 600W SFX PSU from Silverstone doesn't become available until September or so.


I don't know where you are, but that PSU is available now in the US. Not that it really matters, the case isn't shipping until late Sept anyway.


----------



## HiTechPixel

I hear it's coming a bit later in Europe or something like that.


----------



## soundx98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> That was my plan, if my information about the V2 is correct in that you can properly sandwich two SSDs behind the front panel via a SSD bracket (I assume this comes with the case).


Depending on configuration you can also add a SSD (maybe 2) to the side of the power supply as well (Silverstone SFX are 63.5mm deep),
As well as up to 2 on the rear of the front, and/or up to 2 on the front if you aren't using an ODD








Plus whatever (2) you can fit on the bottom.
You can see my RED Corsair Force GT under the Top of the Silver M1.

Use some 3M 4010 (Holds uo to 2 lbs)/ 3M 4011 (Holds up to 5LBs) doubled sided tape to secure them and they ain't going anywhere
4010/4011 is also excellent for window mods. They cost about $6 per roll and almost all Hardware stores carry it.
Bill also sells it over at MNPCTech http://mnpctech.com/case-mods-gaming-pc-liquid-modding-custom-computer-mnpctech-overclock-cooling-fan-grills/3m-4010-tape.html

For me hot swap bays were the answer to a lot of my needs.
You'll LOVE the case. Major PC-peen


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soundx98*
> 
> Depending on configuration you can also add a SSD (maybe 2) to the side of the power supply as well (Silverstone SFX are 63.5mm deep),
> As well as up to 2 on the rear of the front, and/or up to 2 on the front if you aren't using an ODD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus whatever (2) you can fit on the bottom.
> You can see my RED Corsair Force GT under the Top of the Silver M1.
> 
> Use some 3M 4010 (Holds uo to 2 lbs)/ 3M 4011 (Holds up to 5LBs) doubled sided tape to secure them and they ain't going anywhere
> 4010/4011 is also excellent for window mods. They cost about $5 per roll and almost all Hardware stores carry it.
> 
> For me hot swap bays were the answer to a lot of my needs.
> You'll LOVE the case. Major PC-peen


That's some sheer ingenuity. I like it. Also yes, I really think I will. I'll be honest and say that I'm really having a lot of doubts about my first build. I want it to be as perfect as possible given the budget I have and I really don't want to mess up. I wasn't sure if the Ncase M1 would do the trick for me but the more I look at photos of it the more I keep drooling. Think I'll put in an order soon so that I don't by chance miss out on it.


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> Sorry, that was a stupid question. I'm both afraid they'll run out before I grab one and that if I end up purchasing it, I'll regret going mITX or something like that. There's also the fact that the 600W SFX PSU from Silverstone doesn't become available until September or so.
> Thanks for the input. Makes me feel better about the parts I've chosen. : ) In your mind, which color looks the best?


I like the silver but only because it's my first silver case after I've owned about 10 black cases

I really like the C14 cooler. It fits the M1 perfectly and it coolers the Impact and it's VRMs great


----------



## HiTechPixel

Alright!!! Case ordered! I settled for the Silver version without an Optical Drive Bay. Considering all my other peripherals are black, it'll add a nice touch of freshness to it all. This is my first time ordering anything outside of my own country so I was a bit nervous about messing up but PayPal worked splendidly well and my bank updated within seconds. I can't freaking WAIT to build in this case! Just gotta remember to purchase the PP05-E cable set.


----------



## InfraRedRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> Alright!!! Case ordered! I settled for the Silver version without an Optical Drive Bay. Considering all my other peripherals are black, it'll add a nice touch of freshness to it all. This is my first time ordering anything outside of my own country so I was a bit nervous about messing up but PayPal worked splendidly well and my bank updated within seconds. I can't freaking WAIT to build in this case! Just gotta remember to purchase the PP05-E cable set.


if you get the Silverstone SX600-G it comes with essentially the PP05E set as the bundled cables! just letting you know incase you didnt know already


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InfraRedRabbit*
> 
> if you get the Silverstone SX600-G it comes with essentially the PP05E set as the bundled cables! just letting you know incase you didnt know already


Is this true, even for Europe? If so, that'd save me quite some effort as I'd have to buy it from another country entirely since they're not available here.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> Alright!!! Case ordered! I settled for the Silver version without an Optical Drive Bay. Considering all my other peripherals are black, it'll add a nice touch of freshness to it all. This is my first time ordering anything outside of my own country so I was a bit nervous about messing up but PayPal worked splendidly well and my bank updated within seconds. I can't freaking WAIT to build in this case! Just gotta remember to purchase the PP05-E cable set.


600W SFX comes with PP05-E cables as stock. Should be good with your rig,good parts.


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> 600W SFX comes with PP05-E cables as stock. Should be good with your rig,good parts.


Thank you! I was a bit worried over my selection of parts such as if they were going to fit and if they were alright and such.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> Thank you! I was a bit worried over my selection of parts such as if they were going to fit and if they were alright and such.


H105 will be a tight squeeze but otherwise you should be solid.


----------



## InfraRedRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> 600W SFX comes with PP05-E cables as stock. Should be good with your rig,good parts.


he speaks the truth - have one sitting in my M1 as we speak with teeny tiny little cables attached - really easy to manage in the M1, can be folded over on each other and cable tied into really tight spots.


----------



## mingqi53

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InfraRedRabbit*
> 
> he speaks the truth - have one sitting in my M1 as we speak with teeny tiny little cables attached - really easy to manage in the M1, can be folded over on each other and cable tied into really tight spots.


Don't fold them too tight! I had a PCI-E power cable from the PP05-E kit that ended up getting a loose connection, causing power to the GPU to drop out and cause my machine to crash


----------



## murderbymodem

I really love the design and form factor of this case, but I simply can't justify the price of a custom case...why have no major manufacturers started to produce a compact case such as this?

I understand these are actually built by Lian-Li, they should really buy the design and start to mass produce them. I paid around $130 for my Lian-Li PCV354, and that's pretty much my price ceiling for a case. If only they'd start producing them and get the price down in that area...

Oh well, I probably won't be doing a new build for another year or two, I guess I'll wait and see what happens. My next build will be ITX for sure though.


----------



## No Hands 55

i have a full atx tower right now and want this case for an mitx build but im not sure when thatll be, but im seriously considering purchasing this now so i wont miss my chance... i also really am thinking about the double 120mm rad, anyone else do other than the guy like 10 pages back?


----------



## Allanitomwesh

There's a list over at [H] of all the builds,what fit and what didn't.


----------



## InfraRedRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *No Hands 55*
> 
> i have a full atx tower right now and want this case for an mitx build but im not sure when thatll be, but im seriously considering purchasing this now so i wont miss my chance... i also really am thinking about the double 120mm rad, anyone else do other than the guy like 10 pages back?


i believe he is the first (and maybe only) person to do the 2x 120mm AIO in the M1 and document it. no one in the galleries over at [H] has done it as far as im aware.

im tempted to give it a go using something other than the G10 though, maybe one of the pulsemodding brackets, or a self made bracket and some VRM heatsinks.


----------



## Draelren

Orders are now able to be placed again, and I ordered mine! I can't wait! Official member now, woohoo!


----------



## ccRicers

Hmm, it's much better priced than before. I'd like to buy a silver one but then I'd need another build to stuff into. I'm already working on two


----------



## No Hands 55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InfraRedRabbit*
> 
> i believe he is the first (and maybe only) person to do the 2x 120mm AIO in the M1 and document it. no one in the galleries over at [H] has done it as far as im aware.
> 
> im tempted to give it a go using something other than the G10 though, maybe one of the pulsemodding brackets, or a self made bracket and some VRM heatsinks.


Yeah I'm either doing zip ties or one of those artisan brackets or waiting for corsair hg10. A normal rad cant fit push pull correct? I'm thinking of 2 h75s but I really don't want the fans that come with it lol


----------



## Draelren

If you run two Scythe slip stream fans couldn't you do push pull? They are less than half the width of a normal fan if I remember right.


----------



## Jawswing

I've been looking at the Z97 motherboards, and I like the idea of the M.2 slot being on the back of the motherboard. Especially after seeing the performance of those Samsung drives.
However a few reviews I seen seem to warn about compatibility depending on the size of the stand offs.

Anyone got any idea about comparability yet with these two motherboards?


----------



## mwayne5

Newish setup in my den. My NCase M1 is next to my Vizio M-Series. I think they compliment one another quite nicely lol



Man I need to get a real camera and please excuse the piss poor cable management.


----------



## darxider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jawswing*
> 
> I've been looking at the Z97 motherboards, and I like the idea of the M.2 slot being on the back of the motherboard. Especially after seeing the performance of those Samsung drives.
> However a few reviews I seen seem to warn about compatibility depending on the size of the stand offs.
> 
> Anyone got any idea about comparability yet with these two motherboards?


see this.


----------



## Jawswing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darxider*
> 
> see this.


Cheers for the link.

I don't think I were very clear in my post though. A review I read for the Asus Z97I-PLUS, seemed to warn people about being able to fit an M.2 SSD behind the motherboard, if the case uses small standoffs to hold the motherboard in place.

I can't imagine it being an issue to be honest, I think every standoff I've ever seen in a case are the same size. But yeah, was just wondering if there'd be enough space behind the motherboard and the motherboard tray to fit one.


----------



## InfraRedRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draelren*
> 
> If you run two Scythe slip stream fans couldn't you do push pull? They are less than half the width of a normal fan if I remember right.


they have really poor static pressure performance - you will always be better running with a single 25mm SP optimized fan than 2 LP fans


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draelren*
> 
> If you run two Scythe slip stream fans couldn't you do push pull? They are less than half the width of a normal fan if I remember right.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InfraRedRabbit*
> 
> they have really poor static pressure performance - you will always be better running with a single 25mm SP optimized fan than 2 LP fans


@note built a computer using these Slipstream fans with a 240mm radiator- and in one direction only- mounted in a Hadron Air. (build log here) He made compromises like trimming the fans even slimmer so they would fit in the case, and is aware that they aren't optimal for water cooling. You might try your luck reaching him on how well it performs. Seems like it worked out okay with him


----------



## irek83

http://abload.de/image.php?img=lightroom1djusr.jpg


----------



## geogga

I seen people use more power hungry parts for their build using the 450watt version but is it justifiable for paying double for the 600w version?
if ur wondering Im rocking a 4670k and a 660ti-soon-to-be-870 or 880.


----------



## InfraRedRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geogga*
> 
> I seen people use more power hungry parts for their build using the 450watt version but is it justifiable for paying double for the 600w version?
> if ur wondering Im rocking a 4670k and a 660ti-soon-to-be-870 or 880.


600w has semi-fanless and a far superior fan - and that the 600w will be cooler and quieter at idle and load than the 450w because youll be using proportionally less power at all times.

also some people have had issues with warranties on Swiftech H220's when theyve informed swiftech they are only using 450w - with GPU's recommended for 600w minimum (which is BS from swiftech)

up to you really man.


----------



## geogga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InfraRedRabbit*
> 
> 600w has semi-fanless and a far superior fan - and that the 600w will be cooler and quieter at idle and load than the 450w because youll be using proportionally less power at all times.
> 
> also some people have had issues with warranties on Swiftech H220's when theyve informed swiftech they are only using 450w - with GPU's recommended for 600w minimum (which is BS from swiftech)
> 
> up to you really man.


Alright, thanks.
Yea, I was talking to a few dudes on diff forums about the 450vs600 and with many dudes like you who talk about the advantages I'll probably get it.
I made the mistake of overspending on the mobo and on the case unfortunately and well the NCASE is perfect for meh.


----------



## mwayne5

Someone needs to create a case club for the M1.


----------



## InfraRedRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mwayne5*
> 
> Someone needs to create a case club for the M1.


i agree - an owners club needs to happen - this thread is excellent but a proper official owners club would benefit us, given we are only a small community on OCN.

i would start it but i dont have the time to commit to doing it, nor th experience with forum tools


----------



## gene-z

Is silverstone the only one that makes SFX modular PSUs that fit nicely in this case? I've been reading a lot that they are loud and have shoddy fans.


----------



## Draelren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gene-z*
> 
> Is silverstone the only one that makes SFX modular PSUs that fit nicely in this case? I've been reading a lot that they are loud and have shoddy fans.


I have the 450w SFX one from Silverstone, and it's quiet as hell. It's powering an 8 HDD DS380 NAS box and an i3-2100. I plan on buying the 600w for my M1 build.


----------



## irek83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gene-z*
> 
> Is silverstone the only one that makes SFX modular PSUs that fit nicely in this case? I've been reading a lot that they are loud and have shoddy fans.


Yes Silverstone Strider ST45SF-G 450W 80+ Gold SFX it's a noisy, I change fan and is much better but still give a some noise in stress. I recommend 600W if you like a silence.

This is a fan which I used to swap

http://abload.de/image.php?img=p5175073enzq3.jpg


----------



## mingqi53

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gene-z*
> 
> Is silverstone the only one that makes SFX modular PSUs that fit nicely in this case? I've been reading a lot that they are loud and have shoddy fans.


So, this depends on which revision of the 450W power supply you get. There's a V1.0, V1.1, and V2.0. I bought a used V2.0 version, and it's supposedly quieter than the previous versions. That said, it's more audible than any other full-sized ATX power supply I've owned, most likely because it's a small 80mm fan trying to do the job of a 120


----------



## gene-z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draelren*
> 
> I have the 450w SFX one from Silverstone, and it's quiet as hell. It's powering an 8 HDD DS380 NAS box and an i3-2100. I plan on buying the 600w for my M1 build.


I've read people saying that the 600w will be much better for noise, but the SS website has me skeptical.

600w


450w


They both have the same specs for the fan also:

600w - "Single 80mm silent fan"
450w - "Silent running 80mm fan with 18dBA minimum"

The 600w also has "0 ~ 40 dBA", 40dBA is loud for an 80mm fan, so I can see why there are complaints for the 450w.

edit: Apparently the V2 450w fan is more silent? At least comparing specs on paper:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1297303/replacing-psu-fan-in-silverstone-sfx-450w/20_20#post_20614239


----------



## Draelren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gene-z*
> 
> I've read people saying that the 600w will be much better for noise, but the SS website has me skeptical.
> 
> The 600w also has "0 ~ 40 dBA", 40dBA is loud for an 80mm fan, so I can see why there are complaints for the 450w.


It might be that my system has never been taxed. It is only a NAS box and therefore isn't really pushing any limits; but I was supremely happy with the noise level of the 450 with it's current usage.


----------



## gene-z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draelren*
> 
> It might be that my system has never been taxed. It is only a NAS box and therefore isn't really pushing any limits; but I was supremely happy with the noise level of the 450 with it's current usage.


Yeah, all the complaints I've seen are under load when doing things like gaming.


----------



## Draelren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gene-z*
> 
> Yeah, all the complaints I've seen are under load when doing things like gaming.


Hmmm... might have to rethink buying the 600w version for my M1 build then; I just don't know what else would be out there as far as SFX PSU's that can take that kind of punishment. Guess we're back to your original question then.

EDIT: There are these.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=100007657%20600014000%20600014003&IsNodeId=1&name=SFX12V


----------



## subtec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gene-z*
> 
> I've read people saying that the 600w will be much better for noise, but the SS website has me skeptical.


If the graph is plotted by wattage rather than as a percent, it looks much more favorable for the 600W:


From this post at [H].


----------



## Bedo

Waiting patiently....


----------



## mwayne5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bedo*
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting patiently....


Watching impatiently....


----------



## No Hands 55

Need to sell my system. Want this so bad... also anyone know how to possibly do this? I prefer the look immensely! (The vandal switch and hdd led)

ncase M1 HDD LED:


----------



## B!0HaZard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> That was my plan, if my information about the V2 is correct in that you can properly sandwich two SSDs behind the front panel via a SSD bracket (I assume this comes with the case).


Upon receiving my case, I am now sure that you can fit two SSD's behind the front panel. It's tight, but you can, probably even with two 9 mm drives.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> Please share with us your thoughts once you receive it.




First impression, very small. I knew how small it was, I've looked at the dimensions many times, but it still surprises you when it's so tiny and weighs roughly the same as my Zenbook.
Other than that the materials look excellent, although the side and top panels are very flexible and feel fragile.

Motherboard will hopefully be back from RMA tomorrow.


----------



## iRUSH

Can you buy a this case now?


----------



## Jawswing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRUSH*
> 
> Can you buy a this case now?


http://www.ncases.com/v2/m1order.php

Yeah, but they're almost out of stock.
They only have the black one with ODD slot.

The no ODD one is out of stock, and the silver with ODD and without are out of stock.

Think I noticed it available last week. And the rest are now out of stock, they probably won't have another production run for a fair amount of time. So if you want it I'd order it now.


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B!0HaZard*
> 
> Upon receiving my case, I am now sure that you can fit two SSD's behind the front panel. It's tight, but you can, probably even with two 9 mm drives.
> 
> First impression, very small. I knew how small it was, I've looked at the dimensions many times, but it still surprises you when it's so tiny and weighs roughly the same as my Zenbook.
> Other than that the materials look excellent, although the side and top panels are very flexible and feel fragile.
> 
> Motherboard will hopefully be back from RMA tomorrow.


Excellent, can't wait to get mine. Waiting for October is killing me though.


----------



## Jawswing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subtec*
> 
> If the graph is plotted by wattage rather than as a percent, it looks much more favorable for the 600W:
> 
> 
> From this post at [H].


That does look impressive! At 450W, the SX600's fan runs at the same speed the ST45SF runs at at 1W.
So I'm expecting the noise to be a lot more bearable.

Anyone in this thread already have an M1 and a Corsair Air 540? Want to be able to see the size difference and I can't wait!


----------



## B!0HaZard

Up and running, sort of...
Don't have an SFX PSU and don't have an mSATA connector for the DVD drive, but at least it turned on.


----------



## No Hands 55

Any good slim bluray drives or only dvd? I'm debating if I want one for a ncase build


----------



## Qrash

I have a Panasonic UJ-265 6x Blu-ray writer. Not planning to burn blu-rays, but it's there. A quick check on Amazon shows it's available for $62.


----------



## Vortaku

So, I just rebuilt my machine as my ASRock z87e-itx went out.

I am using a sole 500gb msata ssd, but i need more space, anyone have suggestions for hard drives and locations?
My room is pretty much gone, I am using a h100i. and a 780ti msi gaming card.

I would like atleast 1tb, prefered atleast 2tb. I am starting to stream on twitch and i need somewhere to save my raw footage off the ssd.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

3TB Seagate Baracuda is a steal ATM. Costs less than some 1TB drives (looking at you WD Black)


----------



## Vortaku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> 3TB Seagate Baracuda is a steal ATM. Costs less than some 1TB drives (looking at you WD Black)


where? and how big of a drive is it?


----------



## B!0HaZard

I wouldn't recommend getting a 3.5" HDD if you plan on mounting it in the bottom with that 780 TI Gaming. It will block one of the fans completely.

Get a 1 or 2 TB 2.5" drive and mount it in the SSD mount.


----------



## darxider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vortaku*
> 
> So, I just rebuilt my machine as my ASRock z87e-itx went out.


what happened to the Z87E-ITX motherboard? did you RMA it?


----------



## Vortaku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darxider*
> 
> what happened to the Z87E-ITX motherboard? did you RMA it?


yes rma, it stopped powering all together


----------



## irek83

http://abload.de/image.php?img=p8285359-2h9que.jpg

http://abload.de/image.php?img=p82853633aosg.jpg

http://abload.de/image.php?img=p828537471rkm.jpg

http://abload.de/image.php?img=p82853796xr7j.jpg

http://abload.de/image.php?img=lightroom1djusr.jpg


----------



## No Hands 55

BUILD LOG RIGHT NOW ^^^^^ ITS TO PRETTY! DAT FLUSH WINDOW!


----------



## soundx98

Really Inspiring irek83. Just awesome. Thanks so much. Anymore pics or a build log?


----------



## irek83

First worklog and pics on overclock.net







Thanx !


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *irek83*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://abload.de/image.php?img=p82853633aosg.jpg


As I wrote on [H]: really nice work, it's fantastic mod









_A little pity about the reflection on the photo of your window blinds







_


----------



## iRUSH

Ho-lee-cow! Beautiful and CLEAN!


----------



## ccRicers

Wow, Irek83, you actually gave me a strong incentive to get a M1. While well thought out, my main beef with the case has been that it is not very "showy" for components, even if you go water cooled. Your modding of the case does not seem as extensive as it appears, so it should be no problem for me to do.

Now, where in the world did you hide the pump and res?!


----------



## mwayne5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Wow, Irek83, you actually gave me a strong incentive to get a M1. While well thought out, my main beef with the case has been that it is not very "showy" for components, even if you go water cooled. Your modding of the case does not seem as extensive as it appears, so it should be no problem for me to do.
> 
> Now, where in the world did you hide the pump and res?!


The res is one made for the M1, it's on the back behind the exhaust vent. The pump though....unless it's built into the water block, no idea lol


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mwayne5*
> 
> The res is one made for the M1, it's on the back behind the exhaust vent. The pump though....unless it's built into the water block, no idea lol


Actually, that's a good point. The Swiftech Apogee Drive could fit in there.

If the M1 res is being used, then there's no way he could access the rear ports of the graphics card, so he would have to connect the monitor through the motherboard. Optionally you could also use the Micro Rev2 res between the card and power supply.


----------



## Nilin404

Oh dear god what a sexy Mini-ITX Case!!!!!


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mwayne5*
> 
> The res is one made for the M1, it's on the back behind the exhaust vent. The pump though....unless it's built into the water block, no idea lol


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Actually, that's a good point. The Swiftech Apogee Drive could fit in there.
> 
> If the M1 res is being used, then there's no way he could access the rear ports of the graphics card, so he would have to connect the monitor through the motherboard. Optionally you could also use the Micro Rev2 res between the card and power supply.


He's not using Adamantium's M1-RES, it's an H220. So the res is in the rad, and the pump is on the CPU.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> He's not using Adamantium's M1-RES, it's an H220. So the res is in the rad, and the pump is on the CPU.


Well, close enough







I didn't know the H220 is capable of expansion to support a GPU.


----------



## irek83

Hi guys, I'm really happy everybody likes my Black Pyxis








Here is my worklog and few pics of backplate for GPU
ELDER make for me custom parts and he is the best








Temps are not good, 30 min play Tomb Raider and GPU 57* CPU 59* coolant temp 55* , fans run on 1300 rpm
Build was not easy, especially was hard install all components and custom parts.
Finally i'm happy with my mod and maybe in future I will do external 360 radiator.
Thanks guys


----------



## mwayne5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> He's not using Adamantium's M1-RES, it's an H220. So the res is in the rad, and the pump is on the CPU.


Oh, yeah, sorry. I got his build mixed up with someone else..


----------



## mwayne5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *irek83*
> 
> Hi guys, I'm really happy everybody likes my Black Pyxis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my worklog and few pics of backplate for GPU
> ELDER make for me custom parts and he is the best
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Temps are not good, 30 min play Tomb Raider and GPU 57* CPU 59* coolant temp 55* , fans run on 1300 rpm
> Build was not easy, especially was hard install all components and custom parts.
> Finally i'm happy with my mod and maybe in future I will do external 360 radiator.
> Thanks guys


Temps are still better than what I get on air. My 4770K hits low 70s on BF4 and my HD6950 Hits about the same.


----------



## ccRicers

Coming soon...


----------



## mwayne5

Good choice


----------



## Alan G

Got my NCase two weeks ago. I thought I ordered ground delivery but I guess not which was just fine with me. I got the black case with the ODD opening as I owed my daughter a graduation present and thought a nice HTPC would be great. There really were not any good choices for SFX PSUs in the power range that I was looking at which is too bad because the ATX does take up more room. I have had very good luck with Seasonic G360 PSUs as they are very stable and quiet so I went with it. Despite being small inside the design is well thought out and I really like the no-tool panel removal. The various brackets come off easily and the ATX PSU slides right in. Put in a nice slot loading BluRay drive for her along with a 512GB Crucial SSD for OS and DVR storage. She's going to have the nicest HTPC in Philadelphia.

It would be nice if Lian Li could license the design from the developers so that this could be manufactured in greater quantities. I would love to build Office PCs and additional HTPCs with this case if the price were a little lower.


----------



## mwayne5

I hope they don't mass produce this. I like having a unique case that was made by a passionate community that was lead by two guys. Let's keep it that way.


----------



## iRUSH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mwayne5*
> 
> I hope they don't mass produce this. I like having a unique case that was made by a passionate community that was lead by two guys. Let's keep it that way.


I agree. Make this one with X amount of product, discontinue it and move on to something else.


----------



## InfraRedRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRUSH*
> 
> I agree. Make this one with X amount of product, discontinue it and move on to something else.


agreed - i imagine theyll do another revision and then call it quits on the M1 - which would be a crying shame for those SFF enthusiasts that miss out on one, because this case may never be bettered by a mass-producer, meaning we have to deal with the same **** case designs for the next 10 years.

hands down the most ingenious case ive ever seen, considering rebuilding mine again just for the experience of doing it


----------



## Alan G

If this is the sentiment (and I don't disagree), I better order another one for a future build!!!!


----------



## InfraRedRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alan G*
> 
> If this is the sentiment (and I don't disagree), I better order another one for a future build!!!!


if they do another production run ill be all over a v3 like a fat kid on cake - just too good to pass up


----------



## kylelols

preorders are up for another run i think, i was checking their site earlier.


----------



## InfraRedRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kylelols*
> 
> preorders are up for another run i think, i was checking their site earlier.


still the v2

they are clearing the excess stock the last production run - i was tempted to pick up another but couldnt quite justify it to myself.


----------



## No Hands 55

I'm really going back and forth now. I want to get one but would need to sell everything to build in it which could take a while. Or wait and go all out and hope there is a v3 while in the mean time part out everything and get all the goodies for the v3.. It's too beautiful


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vortaku*
> 
> where? and how big of a drive is it?


$99 on amazon


----------



## mwayne5

If you plan on getting one get it now. Necere and Wahaha360 have shifted their focus towards a new design for a Steam Box. I'm not sure if there will be a NCase M1 V3.

http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1831382


----------



## No Hands 55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mwayne5*
> 
> If you plan on getting one get it now. Necere and Wahaha360 have shifted their focus towards a new design for a Steam Box. I'm not sure if there will be a NCase M1 V3.
> 
> http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1831382


uhhh thats bad news for me







thanks for the info though


----------



## irek83

I put between the radiator and the side panel LED tape

http://abload.de/image.php?img=p90253922qesma.jpg


----------



## Jawswing

What would you guys recommend for CPU cooling?

I've currently got an H220 returned back from an RMA, and I don't want to use it my in NCASE build simply because I found it horrible to mount in my current case, and it has an exceptionally high return rate. I think I'd literally pull my air out if I were to install it, and three months later it developed the clicking noise I got before. That, and I've read it has a hard time bleeding in this case.

I will be getting the Z97 Impact board, and am considering going for an air cooler, with a reference design GPU. That way I'd have all 120mm fans intaking air (maybe a slow 92mm exhausting).
I don't think I like the idea of a 'blower' style card if I'm going air.

However, if I were to stick to an AIO unit, it'd mean I could go for a 'blower' style card (not sure whether I'd have the AIO fans as intake or outake though)?

The CPU I have is a 4770K, I'm not all that bothered about overclocking. I've never manually overclocked, although I have used that Easy overclock tool Asus provide on an older motherboard, but it wasn't stable when I even set my 2700K to 4.2Ghz, so I just turn it off and never looked back. However, if I could clock my 4770k to be stable at 4Ghz, I'll probably do that.

So what do you guys think? Air and a reference cooler, or AIO and a blower cooler? (Also exhaust/intake for the AIO?).


----------



## No Hands 55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jawswing*
> 
> What would you guys recommend for CPU cooling?
> 
> I've currently got an H220 returned back from an RMA, and I don't want to use it my in NCASE build simply because I found it horrible to mount in my current case, and it has an exceptionally high return rate. I think I'd literally pull my air out if I were to install it, and three months later it developed the clicking noise I got before. That, and I've read it has a hard time bleeding in this case.
> 
> I will be getting the Z97 Impact board, and am considering going for an air cooler, with a reference design GPU. That way I'd have all 120mm fans intaking air (maybe a slow 92mm exhausting).
> I don't think I like the idea of a 'blower' style card if I'm going air.
> 
> However, if I were to stick to an AIO unit, it'd mean I could go for a 'blower' style card (not sure whether I'd have the AIO fans as intake or outake though)?
> 
> The CPU I have is a 4770K, I'm not all that bothered about overclocking. I've never manually overclocked, although I have used that Easy overclock tool Asus provide on an older motherboard, but it wasn't stable when I even set my 2700K to 4.2Ghz, so I just turn it off and never looked back. However, if I could clock my 4770k to be stable at 4Ghz, I'll probably do that.
> 
> So what do you guys think? Air and a reference cooler, or AIO and a blower cooler? (Also exhaust/intake for the AIO?).


personally myself i was thinking of either doing a blow ref card and an h105 for the cpu, or putting an h75 on both of them. having 120s on the bot and a slow 92 exhaust. that is if i can ever sell my damn case and get my hands on an m1


----------



## Draelren

Is there an official owners group for this case?


----------



## ccRicers

Co
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draelren*
> 
> Is there an official owners group for this case?


I guess this thread is it for now.

I finally got my M1 case and started to check the ins and outs of it. First of all thanks to the aluminum it is pretty damn light! Lighter than I expected when I took it out of the box. The frame is well designed and has a nice black matte color. The matte finish isn't something I noticed looking at pictures. However IMO the silver case would look better if it was all sliver, in and out. The unpainted prototype frame looked good as is.

So far I have to say I don't know yet if this case is for me. I was hoping to use my AX240 radiator with it but it is a little too big. Not without some extensive modding anyways, and I don't know if I'd have it in me to cut such a nice case.

I am going to delve deeper with trying out components in this case. Maybe I can pull of a mod similar to irek83's build using the AX240 rad but it could take a while to figure out.


----------



## Draelren

Yeah, it'd be nice to have a thread though with all of the users named listed though, and we could discuss it even more.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> So far I have to say I don't know yet if this case is for me. I was hoping to use my AX240 radiator with it but it is a little too big. Not without some extensive modding anyways, and I don't know if I'd have it in me to cut such a nice case.
> 
> I am going to delve deeper with trying out components in this case. Maybe I can pull of a mod similar to irek83's build using the AX240 rad but it could take a while to figure out.


The other possibility is the EK Coolstream PE240, same looks as the AX series, but dimensions are a little more forgiving. I switched from AX to PE in my Compact Splash and haven't looked back.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draelren*
> 
> Yeah, it'd be nice to have a thread though with all of the users named listed though, and we could discuss it even more.


The thread on [H] has a link to a spreadsheet with a good number of users' feedbacks, and there's a healthy discussion going on there.


----------



## Bedo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draelren*
> 
> Yeah, it'd be nice to have a thread though with all of the users named listed though, and we could discuss it even more.


I second the notion for an official NCASE M1 owners group. I am hoping that quite a few OCN members picked up a v2 so this thread, or a new group thread, will pick up in activity. Just three weeks to go for economy shipping








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Co
> So far I have to say I don't know yet if this case is for me. I was hoping to use my AX240 radiator with it but it is a little too big. Not without some extensive modding anyways, and I don't know if I'd have it in me to cut such a nice case.
> 
> I am going to delve deeper with trying out components in this case. Maybe I can pull of a mod similar to irek83's build using the AX240 rad but it could take a while to figure out.


I went ahead a picked up an Alphacool ST30 for my build. I have yet to see anyone fit anything larger than a 30mm radiator when mounting on the side panel.


----------



## Draelren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bedo*
> 
> I second the notion for an official NCASE M1 owners group. I am hoping that quite a few OCN members picked up a v2 so this thread, or a new group thread, will pick up in activity. Just three weeks to go for economy shipping


I know, they said mine should be here by the end of September. I can't wait...


----------



## Bedo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draelren*
> 
> I know, they said mine should be here by the end of September. I can't wait...


I have just about everything I need for my build as well, and some of it is still en route. Still need to get an SSD, and I can't decide between an MX100 512GB or a Samsung EVO 1TB. Also need to acquire a GPU and a waterblock for the GPU. I would really prefer to not buy a current gen GPU, but I'm not sure if I can wait for next gen and waterblocks for next gen.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> The other possibility is the EK Coolstream PE240, same looks as the AX series, but dimensions are a little more forgiving. I switched from AX to PE in my Compact Splash and haven't looked back.


I may not need to switch











Boom, it fits.

The trick is that I removed the front USB and audio connections, which get in the way of the front ports. The radiator is sitting on a Scythe Slip Stream slim 120mm fan. It also _appears_ to sit low enough to fit a GPU normally if it takes up 1 slot with water cooling block, but don't quote me on that. I haven't actually tried fitting one, as I don't want to bother emptying and redoing my wc loop.

Also, it barely just goes past 10.5 inches from the rad ports to the back of the case so about the average length of a full size card. But these are just still guesses as to whether the card can actually fit. But if it works, that means don't have to do any crazy GPU mounting to watercool the parts with the radiator on the bottom, which is very good for me.


----------



## Draelren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bedo*
> 
> I have just about everything I need for my build as well, and some of it is still en route. Still need to get an SSD, and I can't decide between an MX100 512GB or a Samsung EVO 1TB. Also need to acquire a GPU and a waterblock for the GPU. I would really prefer to not buy a current gen GPU, but I'm not sure if I can wait for next gen and waterblocks for next gen.


I got my blu-ray slot loading drive and PSU arriving tomorrow, that's the last I need aside from the case. So it'll be a long 3 weeks wait for it. hahaha


----------



## No Hands 55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bedo*
> 
> I have just about everything I need for my build as well, and some of it is still en route. Still need to get an SSD, and I can't decide between an MX100 512GB or a Samsung EVO 1TB. Also need to acquire a GPU and a waterblock for the GPU. I would really prefer to not buy a current gen GPU, but I'm not sure if I can wait for next gen and waterblocks for next gen.


I would definitely go with the evo. I have 4 and havent had one single issue and the speeds are unreal with Samsung magician rapid mode enabled


----------



## xxsashixx

Seems like this is more active that [H]

I originally wanted to grab the Apogee Drive II with pump but.. I grabbed an Apogee Drive II NO PUMP for $40, a savings of $50, so now I need a pump...

I'm looking to grab the Laing DDC 3.2 PWM 18W Pump ( MCP35X ) as it features side ports. The 3/8 barb fittings, can I use take out the barb fittings and use compression fittings or would I need to buy a top like the Alphacool Laing DDC Acetal Top in order to use my own fittings

Also, since the Drive II doesn't have a pump.. how does one integrate it back into the waterblock..? Do I simply just pop in the pump in the top of the waterblock? or do I NEED to buy the MCP35X pump?


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxsashixx*
> 
> Also, since the Drive II doesn't have a pump.. how does one integrate it back into the waterblock..? Do I simply just pop in the pump in the top of the waterblock? or do I NEED to buy the MCP35X pump?


The Apogee Drive II is an upside down "pump top". So you remove the stock top, and put the pump upside down, and screw it into the AD2. You can put any DDC pump, but as I said on [H] the MCP35X is really the best DDC - for power, noise and control.

Here's one I did for another build with the EK-DDC Heatsink. You can see the four black screws, they would normally be on the bottom of the pump.


----------



## xxsashixx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> The Apogee Drive II is an upside down "pump top". So you remove the stock top, and put the pump upside down, and screw it into the AD2. You can put any DDC pump, but as I said on [H] the MCP35X is really the best DDC - for power, noise and control.
> 
> Here's one I did for another build with the EK-DDC Heatsink. You can see the four black screws, they would normally be on the bottom of the pump.


Thanks will order the MPC35X, saved myself ~$40 buying them separately







probably will use that towards some nice fittings


----------



## xxsashixx

@Wisk or anyone really

Sorry if 8hours is too short for yet another post

I've ordered most of my things - Rad, Pump, Res, Tubing, GPU Block

Fittings... straight ones I get - G1/4 thread goes into the Rad,Pump,Res or w/e, tubing goes in done...

For rotary adapters.. I need yet another straight fitting correct? Should I just go with 90degree with the fittings already on them?


----------



## Bedo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxsashixx*
> 
> @Wisk or anyone really
> 
> Sorry if 8hours is too short for yet another post
> 
> I've ordered most of my things - Rad, Pump, Res, Tubing, GPU Block
> 
> Fittings... straight ones I get - G1/4 thread goes into the Rad,Pump,Res or w/e, tubing goes in done...
> 
> For rotary adapters.. I need yet another straight fitting correct? Should I just go with 90degree with the fittings already on them?


What reservoir did you end up getting?

I chose to go with 90 degree rotary adapters, 90 degree non-rotary adapters, and straight fittings. This way I have the ability to change things up relatively easy. Also, I went with all Barrow fittings, and they are so cheap that I grabbed a couple extras of each since I haven't finalized my loop layout. Depending on how you mount your fans and radiator, rotary 90 degree fittings may not fit between the radiator and the PSU, which can be see on Overated's build on [H] (Overrated's build copied below).


----------



## xxsashixx

I got the Ncase M1 Res from frozenqpc

Yea I saw that, it just fits

If I go with adapters I need to get another straight fitting then..?


----------



## Bedo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxsashixx*
> 
> I got the Ncase M1 Res from frozenqpc
> 
> Yea I saw that, it just fits
> 
> If I go with adapters I need to get another straight fitting then..?


Yes, if you get adapters, you will also need a straight fitting which connects to the adapter.

Here is an example of using a rotary 90 degree with an extender on the radiator so the fans can be mounted for a pull configuration. This is from aceman's build posted on [H]. I am still trying to decide if I want to do push or pull, so I just bought enough fittings so I can choose while I am assembling everything.


----------



## xxsashixx

Thanks for the help


----------



## No Hands 55

Guys what would be the best 80/92mm fan for the back, and im thinking about a 120mm or a 80/92mm under the gpu blower next to a 3.5 hdd?

Also, can i fit an ssd on the inside front panel with the silverstone 600w sfx and a 240mm rad (h105)? reason is i think id like an optical drive with my ssd and hdd. and is there any good slot load bluray burners? or at least slot normal bluray drives?


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *No Hands 55*
> 
> Guys what would be the best 80/92mm fan for the back, and im thinking about a 120mm or a 80/92mm under the gpu blower next to a 3.5 hdd?
> 
> Also, can i fit an ssd on the inside front panel with the silverstone 600w sfx and a 240mm rad (h105)? reason is i think id like an optical drive with my ssd and hdd. and is there any good slot load bluray burners? or at least slot normal bluray drives?


Panasonic UJ-265 is pretty good. I bought it at under $70 but it's still a good value at this price.


----------



## B!0HaZard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *No Hands 55*
> 
> im thinking about a 120mm or a 80/92mm under the gpu blower next to a 3.5 hdd?
> 
> Also, can i fit an ssd on the inside front panel with the silverstone 600w sfx and a 240mm rad (h105)? reason is i think id like an optical drive with my ssd and hdd. and is there any good slot load bluray burners? or at least slot normal bluray drives?


120mm fan next to 3.5" probably can't be done, the HDD SATA cables block the fan. I have an HDD on the bottom and I just gave up on having a fan there. Between the front panel cables and the HDD you just don't have room.

You can fit an SSD inside the case with an SFX PSU, but the H105 might block the second mount in the SSD stacking thingies. One SSD should definitely fit.


----------



## No Hands 55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B!0HaZard*
> 
> 120mm fan next to 3.5" probably can't be done, the HDD SATA cables block the fan. I have an HDD on the bottom and I just gave up on having a fan there. Between the front panel cables and the HDD you just don't have room.
> 
> You can fit an SSD inside the case with an SFX PSU, but the H105 might block the second mount in the SSD stacking thingies. One SSD should definitely fit.


Cool thanks for the info, you think a 92mm fan would fit next the hdd under the gpu blower fan? And yeah it would just be one ssd so should good


----------



## B!0HaZard

Yes, 92 mm probably fits. It might depend on whether your cables are angled. I actually don't have anything smaller than a 120 mm, so I can't check, but it seems realistic that those extra 3 cm of wiggle room would be enough. I don't know if there are any 92 mm mounts, but you can just zip tie it in place.


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *No Hands 55*
> 
> Guys what would be the best 80/92mm fan for the back, and im thinking about a 120mm or a 80/92mm under the gpu blower next to a 3.5 hdd?
> 
> Also, can i fit an ssd on the inside front panel with the silverstone 600w sfx and a 240mm rad (h105)? reason is i think id like an optical drive with my ssd and hdd. and is there any good slot load bluray burners? or at least slot normal bluray drives?


IMO a San Ace or Gentle Typhoon in the back would be the best for a 92mm fan


----------



## InfraRedRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> IMO a San Ace or Gentle Typhoon in the back would be the best for a 92mm fan


the Noctua Redux 92mm fans are pretty good for what they are - great cfm for a small fan and pretty quiet too.


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InfraRedRabbit*
> 
> the Noctua Redux 92mm fans are pretty good for what they are - great cfm for a small fan and pretty quiet too.


Yeah those are probably my 3rd pick but I dont have any experience with them. At least they should be more budget friendly.


----------



## Bedo

I just saw a very compelling build on [H]. It looks like an internal reservoir can easily be achieved as well as a 46mm radiator.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

What exactly are the benefits of a thicker rad in such a small case?


----------



## InfraRedRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> What exactly are the benefits of a thicker rad in such a small case?


larger surface area for cooler temps as a general rule

also the fatter rad usually allows for less 'radiator fins for area', resulting in less static pressure being needed to force air through the radiator - hence you can use quieter fans for the same performance.

at least this is my general understanding of fat rads


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InfraRedRabbit*
> 
> larger surface area for cooler temps as a general rule
> 
> also the fatter rad usually allows for less 'radiator fins for area', resulting in less static pressure being needed to force air through the radiator - hence you can use quieter fans for the same performance.
> 
> at least this is my general understanding of fat rads


Yes, broadly what you say is true.

However, the "larger surface area" of fins is often overstated. It barely makes a difference compared to frontal surface area / number of tubes between plenums.

Quieter fans on thick rads with lower FPI having same performance isn't automatically true - very dependant which radiator.

For example, the XSPC RX shown in the pictures above is thick core and 13fpi. It's one of the best performers at low speeds and at high speeds.

In contrast, the Nexxxos series has less dense fins 10 fpi, but don't match the RX at any speeds. The thin ST30 is behind the RX at low speeds, while the thicker UT60 doesn't catch the RX high fan speeds. The exception is the 85mm thick Monsta, which needs higher speed fans to match the RX.

Check Bundymania's radiator roundup on xtremesystems.org forum to compare other popular radiators.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

So bigger isn't necessarily better?


----------



## Bedo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> So bigger isn't necessarily better?


I would say in this case, since you are limited to a single 240mm radiator in the M1, using the best 240mm radiator that you can fit is the best choice you can make. Given the space available, the RX240 V3 seems to offer the best cooling achievable in the M1.


----------



## geogga

Ummm I'm confused


----------



## Aibohphobia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geogga*
> 
> Ummm I'm confused


Necere posted something about that over on HardForum
Quote:


> This is just my own speculation about the Paypal email: Paypal leaves a button on every order to print a shipping label, partly (I guess) as a reminder of which orders need shipping. But the label would print with the address you have on file with Paypal, and some of you updated your addresses when w360 sent out the confirmation emails. So he couldn't use the label from Paypal because they'd have the old/wrong address, and so instead "cancelled" the print label option to mark those orders as filled in Paypal (otherwise it thinks they haven't been filled and nags you about it).
> 
> The bottom line is, don't worry about it; the no-ODD cases have been shipped out already, and the rest should be going out tomorrow.


http://hardforum.com/showpost.php?p=1041109820&postcount=13517


----------



## geogga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aibohphobia*
> 
> Necere posted something about that over on HardForum
> http://hardforum.com/showpost.php?p=1041109820&postcount=13517


Thanks dude. I was going to check on hard but I was kinda too lazy to find it.
Goin a have to do sometching about my 900d tho lol


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geogga*
> 
> Thanks dude. I was going to check on hard but I was kinda too lazy to find it.
> Goin a have to do sometching about my 900d tho lol


Also this:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wahaha360*
> Ready to ship tomorrow for Silver and Black, what a crazy day.
> 
> You guy like to take your time respondin to confirmation emails, but when it comes to the "PayPal Cancellation" email, you guys are sure fast to reach out...lol
> 
> I feel bad for my inbox.
> 
> Here is what happened
> 
> Myself and the help generated most of the remaining shipping labels yesterday, with the intention of printing them out this morning (Sunday). Then we had a printer problem, some of the labels didn't print in time within PayPal's 24 hour reprint period, we had to cancel labels and reprint.
> 
> The cancellation of the label automatically sends out emails, which caused some panic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rest assured, all resolved.


----------



## geogga

.


----------



## Jawswing

Asked this before, but I'm going to mention it again as I'm still unsure, and my case should be here soon.

What I'm looking for really, is to keep this as quiet as possible.

I'll be using the 4770K I already have.

I'll either be buying the Z97 Asus Impact or the Asus Z97I-PLUS. Although, it'd probably be the Impact, especially with the extra PWM headers and faster M.2 slot.
I'll definitely be purchasing the 600W SFX PSU.
And I plan to get a 970 or 980 (probably 980).

Given the following options which two would you choose? Bearing in mind I want to keep this as quiet as possible?

Air Cooler (any recommendations?).
Or
240mm CLC cooler (intake or exhaust?).

Reference style GPU
Or
Custom designed GPU


----------



## InfraRedRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jawswing*
> 
> Asked this before, but I'm going to mention it again as I'm still unsure, and my case should be here soon.
> 
> What I'm looking for really, is to keep this as quiet as possible.
> 
> I'll be using the 4770K I already have.
> 
> I'll either be buying the Z97 Asus Impact or the Asus Z97I-PLUS. Although, it'd probably be the Impact, especially with the extra PWM headers and faster M.2 slot.
> I'll definitely be purchasing the 600W SFX PSU.
> And I plan to get a 970 or 980 (probably 980).
> 
> Given the following options which two would you choose? Bearing in mind I want to keep this as quiet as possible?
> 
> Air Cooler (any recommendations?).
> Or
> 240mm CLC cooler (intake or exhaust?).
> 
> Reference style GPU
> Or
> Custom designed GPU


ive heard that the MSI 970 is goddamn near silent, even at load, and that the semi-passive function works very well. i would imagine that the MSI 980 would perform very similarly to the 970. refer to the OC3D review for some good info on it!

as for air vs AIO for CPU cooler that depends on that noise you prefer - i find that air coolers are louder to my ears to offer the same performance as an AIO - depends how much performance you want out of it and if you want to OC. referring to the NCASE M1 [H]foum thread will provide you with the best air cooling options given the M1's LP cooler height. i imagine with a 240mm AIO and the right fans you could run it near silent at load if you dont mind the slightly higher temps by reducing the fan profiles a bit.


----------



## B!0HaZard

We're not sure if the MSI GTX 970/980 actually fit:
http://hardforum.com/showpost.php?p=1041105295&postcount=13478

As for reference vs. non-reference: People generally recommend reference because the blower-style cooler moves hot air outside the case. It helps with temperatures everywhere else in the case. If GPU temperatures are your primary concern, a non-reference cooler might be better, but it will make your CPU temps higher. I'm personally using a non-reference Gigabyte 7950 and it is possible to maintain the factory 1000 MHz overclock, but no more if I want a 3.5" drive in the bottom. If you have air intakes on the bottom (no 3.5" drive), you should be good.

I believe AIO's are generally better at load than air coolers, but the pump noise means that they'll probably never be as quiet at idle. Do you value idle or load noise more? Do you even need more cooling than a low speed air cooler offers? I think a big air cooler with a nice 800-1200 RPM fan with a bit of software control to automatically adjust it down to 400-600 RPM at idle would be the quietest option possible while maintaining good temps at stock CPU speeds.

This is all conjecture though, I have only tried AIO with non-reference GPU.


----------



## Tennobanzai

I moved my M1 v1 with my pentium build since I got my silver v2 panels today. Still waiting on my v2 case tho. Here's a picture from the top, it's a complete mess right now and I need to really shorten the cables soon.


----------



## No Hands 55

The gigabyte 970 seems like it'll fit but the width didn't seen to measure up right. Anyone know if it'll be able to fit for sure?


----------



## Jawswing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B!0HaZard*
> 
> We're not sure if the MSI GTX 970/980 actually fit:
> http://hardforum.com/showpost.php?p=1041105295&postcount=13478
> 
> As for reference vs. non-reference: People generally recommend reference because the blower-style cooler moves hot air outside the case. It helps with temperatures everywhere else in the case. If GPU temperatures are your primary concern, a non-reference cooler might be better, but it will make your CPU temps higher. I'm personally using a non-reference Gigabyte 7950 and it is possible to maintain the factory 1000 MHz overclock, but no more if I want a 3.5" drive in the bottom. If you have air intakes on the bottom (no 3.5" drive), you should be good.
> 
> I believe AIO's are generally better at load than air coolers, but the pump noise means that they'll probably never be as quiet at idle. Do you value idle or load noise more? Do you even need more cooling than a low speed air cooler offers? I think a big air cooler with a nice 800-1200 RPM fan with a bit of software control to automatically adjust it down to 400-600 RPM at idle would be the quietest option possible while maintaining good temps at stock CPU speeds.
> 
> This is all conjecture though, I have only tried AIO with non-reference GPU.


Cheers for the response. I know air coolers are generally quieter, and that non-reference cards are usually quieter. But I don't think I'd be all that comfortable using both.
Given the good reviews the 980 reference cooler is getting though, that would probably be quiet enough.

I'd rather have air, I've had two AIO units I've not been happy with. The last one, my H220 that I already have, the pump failed. And it was a pain to install, I'd be gutted if it failed again after three months just for another replacement. I'd probably buy a H100i though if I go CLC in this.

I suppose my main options would be reference card and air, or non-reference card and AIO. Which would be quieter? Most importantly on idle I suppose, as it'll only be on load when I'm gaming so speakers/headphones would sort that out.

Oh, and I'd be mounting all four 120mm fans.


----------



## Bedo

Work in progress.....



I am currently waiting for my EK waterblock.


----------



## GZJR

Possible to still get my hands on this case?


----------



## soundx98

There is a Silver one on eBay
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=221555140854&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNA:US:3160

an awesome case IMO


----------



## D33G33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GZJR*
> 
> Possible to still get my hands on this case?


I emailed [email protected] and managed to pre-order one before pre-orders were available on the web.


----------



## InfraRedRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebeh*
> 
> A bunch of people have been wondering about whether you can fit a Kraken G10 on a discrete card inside the M1, but as far as I can tell no one has actually tried it. I actually got my case when surplus 1st edition cases went on sale in March and did just that but only got around to taking pictures now.
> 
> I managed to get 2x120mm rads into the case, 1 for CPU, 1 for GPU. In the end everything fit pretty comfortably and I can tell you that it is definitely possible even with my fullsize EVGA GTX 760. I even had enough space for 4x Prolimatech USV 120mm slim fans in push/pull for both rads, a USV slim 140mm fan on the bottom, a 92mm Arctic case fan and another 92mm Arctic fan on the G10. Moreover, the PSU is non-modular and I didn't make any attempt to trim unused cables. (Lazy, I know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Pictures of the inside below.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the whole rig. The little soda cooler is something else I made two years ago and is still going strong. Check out the build log at
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1286097/peltier-soda-cooler-builds


hey man im planning to complete a version of this mod in the next couple of days using my R9 290 - i have all the parts now (minus some heatsinks) and im gunna test fit the kraken g10 on it and try to fit it in the M1 before i go crazy with the VRM heatsink modding (i have the GELID 290 enhancement kit coming).

my aim is to squeeze it in over my 2x Akasa Apache Black 120mm in the bottom, although this may be a bit of a squeeze however from what ive read it should be viable as the pump/bracket is supposed to take up less than 2 slots using new asetek pump heads. with my current 2 slot 290 i have maybe 5-6mm space to spare so i have 2.5 slots of wiggle room.

in your build you have your GPU rad set as intake yes? ive been reading up on the G10 owners club page and its recommended that it should be set to exhaust to keep the hot air out of the case (probably important in the M1)

ill post photos of the mod/fitting as it goes along, as i think i may only be the second person (after you) to do this mod. the anticipation is killing me!

edit - also how have you mounted your VRM heatsinks? paste or tape? im kinda worried theyll fall off and into my fans!


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InfraRedRabbit*
> 
> in your build you have your GPU rad set as intake yes? ive been reading up on the G10 owners club page and its recommended that it should be set to exhaust to keep the hot air out of the case (probably important in the M1)


It's not quite so simple.

Fans are not able to pick out the hot air and leave the cold air, they just move whatever air is in front of them.

And radiators always work more effectively with fresh air.

In large cases, exhausting _seems_ to work fine because there are other case fans providing a steady flow of fresh air that doesn't get too heated up by components. Furthermore, setting e.g. top fans to intake could mean that a feedback airflow is introduced. So you often see in CLC / AIO threads the recommendation to use exhaust if your radiator is mounted on the top or back of the case.

However, in small cases, setting fans to exhaust often means your radiator is trying to cool the CPU using air that's being heated by radiation from both CPU and GPU. So in something like the M1 it's advantageous to put all fans to intake.

Best thing is to try both settings and note down all temps at idle, under load and during normal usage.


----------



## InfraRedRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> It's not quite so simple.
> 
> Fans are not able to pick out the hot air and leave the cold air, they just move whatever air is in front of them.
> 
> And radiators always work more effectively with fresh air.
> 
> In large cases, exhausting _seems_ to work fine because there are other case fans providing a steady flow of fresh air that doesn't get too heated up by components. Furthermore, setting e.g. top fans to intake could mean that a feedback airflow is introduced. So you often see in CLC / AIO threads the recommendation to use exhaust if your radiator is mounted on the top or back of the case.
> 
> However, in small cases, setting fans to exhaust often means your radiator is trying to cool the CPU using air that's being heated by radiation from both CPU and GPU. So in something like the M1 it's advantageous to put all fans to intake.
> 
> Best thing is to try both settings and note down all temps at idle, under load and during normal usage.


yeh that was always my plan in this case. im hoping that the GPU radiator wont heat up the PSU too much if set to intake.


----------



## ebeh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InfraRedRabbit*
> 
> hey man im planning to complete a version of this mod in the next couple of days using my R9 290 - i have all the parts now (minus some heatsinks) and im gunna test fit the kraken g10 on it and try to fit it in the M1 before i go crazy with the VRM heatsink modding (i have the GELID 290 enhancement kit coming).
> 
> my aim is to squeeze it in over my 2x Akasa Apache Black 120mm in the bottom, although this may be a bit of a squeeze however from what ive read it should be viable as the pump/bracket is supposed to take up less than 2 slots using new asetek pump heads. with my current 2 slot 290 i have maybe 5-6mm space to spare so i have 2.5 slots of wiggle room.
> 
> in your build you have your GPU rad set as intake yes? ive been reading up on the G10 owners club page and its recommended that it should be set to exhaust to keep the hot air out of the case (probably important in the M1)
> 
> ill post photos of the mod/fitting as it goes along, as i think i may only be the second person (after you) to do this mod. the anticipation is killing me!
> 
> edit - also how have you mounted your VRM heatsinks? paste or tape? im kinda worried theyll fall off and into my fans!


Hey, sorry for the late reply. I've been travelling and will still be overseas for two more weeks.

Before I settled on the 140mm slim fan on the bottom, I had tried 2x120mm slim and 2x120mm regular fans but concluded that while it was certainly possible, using 2x120mm non-slim fans on the bottom would give me ~2mm of clearance with the CLC tubing due to the sag in the graphics card, which made me a little uneasy. It's the tubing, not the pump head, that gives the least clearance. Using just one 140mm fan on the bottom was also quieter (just my subjective opinion though) and gives me the flexibility to add another SSD on the bottom. But if your card is stiff enough or if you can sufficiently support the added weight, you should be able to get away with 2 non-slim fans.

Now, about the directions of my fans, WiSK is right, all fans in my build except the back are set to intake. Cool air enters from the bottom and side where the fan filters are, then hot air exhausts out the top and back.

My heatsinks are mounted using the tape that came with them. I did have a problem with one or two of the sinks dropping off because of inadequate adhesion. But I found that if you run your GPU at load for a day or two (eg. crypto mining) with the sinks on top, the tape kind of hardens and holds the sinks more securely.

Looking forward to seeing your pictures! Post away.


----------



## InfraRedRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebeh*
> 
> Hey, sorry for the late reply. I've been travelling and will still be overseas for two more weeks.
> 
> Before I settled on the 140mm slim fan on the bottom, I had tried 2x120mm slim and 2x120mm regular fans but concluded that while it was certainly possible, using 2x120mm non-slim fans on the bottom would give me ~2mm of clearance with the CLC tubing due to the sag in the graphics card, which made me a little uneasy. It's the tubing, not the pump head, that gives the least clearance. Using just one 140mm fan on the bottom was also quieter (just my subjective opinion though) and gives me the flexibility to add another SSD on the bottom. But if your card is stiff enough or if you can sufficiently support the added weight, you should be able to get away with 2 non-slim fans.
> 
> Now, about the directions of my fans, WiSK is right, all fans in my build except the back are set to intake. Cool air enters from the bottom and side where the fan filters are, then hot air exhausts out the top and back.
> 
> My heatsinks are mounted using the tape that came with them. I did have a problem with one or two of the sinks dropping off because of inadequate adhesion. But I found that if you run your GPU at load for a day or two (eg. crypto mining) with the sinks on top, the tape kind of hardens and holds the sinks more securely.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing your pictures! Post away.


hey mate, ive got the setup working now, but ill hold off posting pics until all my heatsinks etc have arrived and i have the complete final setup done.

ive found that using the 2x 120mm fans actually helps support the GPU and stop the fan. the tubing rests on the ridge of the fan and supports it nicely without promoting any kinking etc.

i think when my Noctua PPC 2000rpm fan arrives ill swap it to intake, as i think that will manage the heat pretty well. ive read that thermal adhesive tape adheres best at 50-60C so a few hours of that post attachment should help.


----------



## joebroniee91

I guess Im in the club!


----------



## BaK2BaK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joebroniee91*
> 
> I guess Im in the club!


Nice red touch around the screws!


----------



## joebroniee91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BaK2BaK*
> 
> Nice red touch around the screws!


thanks! went with all new countersunk m3 bolts and washers.


----------



## soundx98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BaK2BaK*
> 
> Nice red touch around the screws!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joebroniee91*
> 
> thanks! went with all new countersunk m3 bolts and washers.


yes. very nice indeed


----------



## D33G33

Can anyone confirm that the 970/980 Strix fit OK?

The card says its 5.3" which fits withing the claimed tolerances. but am worried about the 4.4" at PSU connectors?


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D33G33*
> 
> Can anyone confirm that the 970/980 Strix fit OK?
> 
> The card says its 5.3" which fits withing the claimed tolerances. but am worried about the 4.4" at PSU connectors?


Check on hard. I know that topic comes up quite often but I never pay attention to it to know the answer.

BTW, they are doing a V3 round this or next month.


----------



## D33G33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> Check on hard. I know that topic comes up quite often but I never pay attention to it to know the answer.
> 
> BTW, they are doing a V3 round this or next month.


Thanks will check it out. I've had the V2 for a few months just waited until I sold my other system to pay for this one.


----------



## Talon720

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joebroniee91*
> 
> I guess Im in the club!


Hey where did you get the screws and washers from and what length did you get? Case looks good just picked up one myself right before v3 was announced







. They had extra inventory they sold off and I couldn't resist


----------



## joebroniee91

size m3 washers. i got the screws from a local hardware stores.


----------



## irek83

NCase M1 by Zizu32













and another one worklog NCASE M1 HEXXEH FastMod2


----------



## Talon720

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *irek83*
> 
> NCase M1 by Zizu32
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and another one worklog NCASE M1 HEXXEH FastMod2


Wow thoes are very nice! I just got my case together but dosnt look that clean with the cables yet


----------



## joebroniee91




----------



## Qrash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joebroniee91*


I can't believe no one has asked this yet: what Noctua heatsink and fans did you use for the CPU? I'm not sure I've seen anyone else implement a vertical airflow path like you have. Looks very clean and effective. How much clearance for air intake does the bottom heatsink fan have? Looks like lots of room. Temps and noise?


----------



## joebroniee91

It's in my Sig, I'm using the noctua u9b-se2, airflow is great acactually. 4.5ghz and max load temps are never above 73c. Let alone over 60when gaming. I've set the fan curve for the noctua fans at 75% when hitting 70c. The loudest part of my system are the bottom swiftech fans set at 800rpms. Lots room for the bottom fan, about 2 finger lengths before the back plate of the gpu. Sufficient airflow from both bottom fans.


----------



## Qrash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joebroniee91*
> 
> It's in my Sig, I'm using the noctua u9b-se2, airflow is great acactually. 4.5ghz and max load temps are never above 73c. Let alone over 60when gaming. I've set the fan curve for the noctua fans at 75% when hitting 70c. The loudest part of my system are the bottom swiftech fans set at 800rpms. Lots room for the bottom fan, about 2 finger lengths before the back plate of the gpu. Sufficient airflow from both bottom fans.


I just looked at all your rig photos. The build looks very nice with the custom sleeved cables and the red washers. How well does the Asus WiFi antenna work behind the front panel?

Your temperatures seem fine. I followed the crowd and bought the NH-C14 which is huge and maybe overkill. The U9B-SE2 looks like it would be easier to install and work around. Your photo in the previous post seems to show there's even enough space on the rear panel for a full thickness 92 mm fan. I definitely wish I saw your build earlier.


----------



## joebroniee91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qrash*
> 
> I just looked at all your rig photos. The build looks very nice with the custom sleeved cables and the red washers. How well does the Asus WiFi antenna work behind the front panel?
> 
> Your temperatures seem fine. I followed the crowd and bought the NH-C14 which is huge and maybe overkill. The U9B-SE2 looks like it would be easier to install and work around. Your photo in the previous post seems to show there's even enough space on the rear panel for a full thickness 92 mm fan. I definitely wish I saw your build earlier.


Yes, there's enough room for another 92mm fan, but my theory was it might be drafting to much air from the side of the heatsink(even though there is a little shield to prevent air to escape through the side of the heatsink) so i opted not to put one there. On a side note, the antenna works okay'ish, not the best signal. im always plugged in via cable to my router. i just had no idea where to put the wifi/blu antenna.


----------



## Qrash

I wonder if having a rear 92 mm fan as an intake would work well? The case has a lot of ventilation holes and a bit more airflow around the CPU and Rear I/O panel can't hurt. It'd have to be a quiet fan , such as a Noctua or Nexus.

I put a blu-ray drive in the front so I don't think I can piggyback the WiFi antenna there too. No matter, I too will be using the wired connection mostly.


----------



## bmyton

I guess I can join the club too









http://www.overclock.net/t/1519868/build-log-just-ncase


----------



## joebroniee91

I like it! Don't tell the wife


----------



## Krulani

What did you guys do for a reservoir other than the FrozenQ external res. I'd really like to fit everything inside.


----------



## ghostwich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krulani*
> 
> What did you guys do for a reservoir other than the FrozenQ external res. I'd really like to fit everything inside.


Someone over on [H] was able to fit an EK pump/res in the bottom-front area: http://hardforum.com/showpost.php?p=1041169168&postcount=13975

The user explains it a few posts down: http://hardforum.com/showpost.php?p=1041171077&postcount=13980

Personally I think the FrozenQ/Adamantium reservoir is quite nice; it extends the overall case length, but really, unless you know what you're doing, you want to minimize what you put inside the case itself.


----------



## WiSK

Use one of the Swiftech rad+res combos like the MCR220-QP-RES-R2 or the MCR-H220-RADIATOR


----------



## Krulani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Use one of the Swiftech rad+res combos like the MCR220-QP-RES-R2 or the MCR-H220-RADIATOR


Thanks! When u use a radiator/res combo, does the radiator have to sit higher than the pump in the loop?


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krulani*
> 
> Thanks! When u use a radiator/res combo, does the radiator have to sit higher than the pump in the loop?


Only when filling and is also best while bleeding out the air bubbles. Once the loop is entirely full and air is gone, any fairly strong pump would have no trouble to move the coolant against gravity. I presume then, you are looking at an H220 or Apogee Drive II for the pump?


----------



## Krulani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Only when filling and is also best while bleeding out the air bubbles. Once the loop is entirely full and air is gone, any fairly strong pump would have no trouble to move the coolant against gravity. I presume then, you are looking at an H220 or Apogee Drive II for the pump?


Yes, an Apogee II.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krulani*
> 
> Yes, an Apogee II.


Then when you fill the loop, you lay the case on its right side (ie motherboard horizontal) and then the rad will be above the pump









(And drill a hole in the fan bracket so you can reach the fillport.)


----------



## Krulani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Then when you fill the loop, you lay the case on its right side (ie motherboard horizontal) and then the rad will be above the pump
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (And drill a hole in the fan bracket so you can reach the fillport.)


I wouldn't even have thought of that lol, thanks so much for the tip! +rep


----------



## joebroniee91

wisk, nice pony =D


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joebroniee91*
> 
> wisk, nice pony =D


Thanks, my daughter loves it too!








Join Team Folding is Magic -- OCN Forum Folding War -- December 1st - 8th 2014


----------



## Jawswing

Quick question about 980s, with reference style cards vs multi fan cards.
I know a reference card would be advisable, but I'm looking to get this on finance and I don't want to be paying for it over three years. The only places that offer 12/24 months only seem to stock none reference style cards, or don't seem to have any of the other components I'm after.

Rest of the specs will be a 4770K, NH-C14 and the 600w SFX PSU.

How bad will it be having the card dumping all it's heat in to the case?


----------



## ghostwich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jawswing*
> 
> Quick question about 980s, with reference style cards vs multi fan cards.
> I know a reference card would be advisable, but I'm looking to get this on finance and I don't want to be paying for it over three years. The only places that offer 12/24 months only seem to stock none reference style cards, or don't seem to have any of the other components I'm after.
> 
> Rest of the specs will be a 4770K, NH-C14 and the 600w SFX PSU.
> 
> How bad will it be having the card dumping all it's heat in to the case?


Due to the size of the case, a large graphics card will effectively split the interior into two zones, with very little open area for air to move from one zone to the other. A non-reference cooler will intake air from the lower zone, and then exhaust the heat right back into the same area - so pretty soon you can see how the fans will be trying to cool the GPU with hot air, with the air getting hotter and hotter. Not an optimal situation.

Thankfully the case does provide mounts on the floor of the case, below the graphics card, to allow for mounting of some fans - and if you look around the threads on [H] you can see that some people have gotten creative with ducting and fans directly pushing air from under the case inside. That seems to be the best for the non-reference cards, getting positive case pressure by the lower fans forcing cooler air from below the case inside. As for the hot air that's being exhaust by the GPU cooler? It should, more or less, find a way out given the air flow being forced in from the bottom.

Not the most efficient, but you have to work with what you've got sometimes.


----------



## darxider

i have a Sapphire Tri-X 290X (a large non-reference open-air cooler) in my M1. i have set a custom fan curve in Sapphire Trixx, and my GPU temps never go above 73C, the VRM temps never go above 75C. the maximum fan speed i've set is 70%, but the GPU mainly gets to and stays at 65% fan speed. also, i do not have any fans at the bottom of the case, but i have two exhaust fans on the left side (one on the CPU AIO water-cooler radioator, and one on the panel itself) -- i have set both on exhaust, and that takes some of the hot GPU air out of the case as well. initially, i had set them to bring in fresh air, and the GPU was getting hot (around 80C to 85C or so), but i've found that exhaust fans works better for my setup.


----------



## D33G33

Just bought a Strix 980 for my V2... Hope it fits...


----------



## joebroniee91

Good luck! Keep us posted.


----------



## Jawswing

Think this'll be the final question I've got before everything gets delivered on Saturday and I build it.
I'll have two SSD's in this thing, along with an SFX PSU, reference GTX 980 and the Noctua NH-C14.

I've never built in a case so small. And I have been intending to fit two fans on the bottom, along with to fans across the side. I'd be slightly worried about PSU wires falling in to the fan of the bottom mounted GPU though, and I know you can't fit the fan grills with a GPU included.

Firstly how much of a difference would mounting fans on the bottom help with the GPU? If it would make a good enough difference does anyone know of any thinner and quiet fans which would allow me to install the fan grills?

Secondly, if it makes no difference at all, would it still be wise fitting one fan? Helping push all the warm air up the case?


----------



## joebroniee91

there's enough room for fan filters/grills for ref design titan cooler cards. the fans on the bottom can help to push air out the case. with the c14, you dont want your gpu pulling hot air from the exhaust of the cooler.


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jawswing*
> 
> Think this'll be the final question I've got before everything gets delivered on Saturday and I build it.
> I'll have two SSD's in this thing, along with an SFX PSU, reference GTX 980 and the Noctua NH-C14.
> 
> I've never built in a case so small. And I have been intending to fit two fans on the bottom, along with to fans across the side. I'd be slightly worried about PSU wires falling in to the fan of the bottom mounted GPU though, and I know you can't fit the fan grills with a GPU included.
> 
> Firstly how much of a difference would mounting fans on the bottom help with the GPU? If it would make a good enough difference does anyone know of any thinner and quiet fans which would allow me to install the fan grills?
> 
> Secondly, if it makes no difference at all, would it still be wise fitting one fan? Helping push all the warm air up the case?


I have the same setup. Look at my sig rig. I've tested with and without bottom fans and the difference is very small. What I did notice that helps more is when I use a 120mm on the bottom side of the C14. With my Asus Impact, it makes the motherboard, SSD, daughterboard, and backplate of my GPU much more cooler.


----------



## Keei

Does the G1 gtx 970 gaming fits in the M1? Has anyone tried fitting one in? I've read in their website that the v3 supports 12.5 inch cards and the G1 is 12.28 inch.


----------



## No Hands 55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keei*
> 
> Does the G1 gtx 970 gaming fits in the M1? Has anyone tried fitting one in? I've read in their website that the v3 supports 12.5 inch cards and the G1 is 12.28 inch.


Yes it fits. There are a few builds on hardforum threads with the gigabyte 970 and 980. It just barely fits though. I'd definitely recommend two good fans under it and some sort of exhaust though. I sold my gigabyte 970 and got a reference 970 for this build.


----------



## gumbie

Just ordered the V3

Was a pricey buy, But I've missed out twice and didn't want to miss out a 3rd time!

Total of $294 AUD


----------



## D33G33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gumbie*
> 
> Just ordered the V3
> 
> Was a pricey buy, But I've missed out twice and didn't want to miss out a 3rd time!
> 
> Total of $294 AUD


That's seems expensive compared to when I got my V2. Mine was 235USD so I'd have to work out conversion. What was your USD price?


----------



## gumbie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D33G33*
> 
> That's seems expensive compared to when I got my V2. Mine was 235USD so I'd have to work out conversion. What was your USD price?


It was $230 USD


----------



## D33G33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gumbie*
> 
> It was $230 USD


Keen to see a build log if you do one!

I must have just been a bit luckier with conversion rate;
From amount $262.06 AUD
To amount $235.00 USD

I've been trying to get a day to build mine, had the parts for a week or so. Hopefully soon over the break!


----------



## gumbie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D33G33*
> 
> Keen to see a build log if you do one!
> 
> I must have just been a bit luckier with conversion rate;
> From amount $262.06 AUD
> To amount $235.00 USD
> 
> I've been trying to get a day to build mine, had the parts for a week or so. Hopefully soon over the break!


I think it was around 76c to the dollar, not the best time to buy, but I didn't want to miss out.

Will you be making a build log?

How long did it take for your case to arrive? I paid for air shipping so hopefully be here in a week or two!


----------



## D33G33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gumbie*
> 
> I think it was around 76c to the dollar, not the best time to buy, but I didn't want to miss out.
> 
> Will you be making a build log?
> 
> How long did it take for your case to arrive? I paid for air shipping so hopefully be here in a week or two!


Ah mine was 0.89c or 0.82c to the dollar.

Mine took a long time but I didn't order it the conventional way. I ordered it directly through a contact at NCASE to get a surplus V2 after orders were filled, and I just missed direct shipping from Tiawan so I had to wait for it to arrive in USA then get forwarded to me.

I have a build log started, check the MiniValidus link in my signature. Keen to see your build!


----------



## tekm

I finally got around to completing my dual radiator NCase build after sitting on most of my watercooling parts for a year.
The build shown is actually my 2nd revision which I did after I had a major spill in my first build that happened, ironically, during a leak check (luckily all parts were fine after cleaning in isopropanol and drying for a week). This time I incorporated Koolance quick disconnects, which I highly recommend especially for this case, as it makes bleeding and taking apart the build so much easier.

Here's a link to my work log: http://www.overclock.net/t/1537967/build-log-nctekm1-ncase-m1-dual-radiator-watercooling


----------



## ghostwich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tekm*
> 
> I finally got around to completing my dual radiator NCase build after sitting on most of my watercooling parts for a year.
> The build shown is actually my 2nd revision which I did after I had a major spill in my first build that happened, ironically, during a leak check (luckily all parts were fine after cleaning in isopropanol and drying for a week). This time I incorporated Koolance quick disconnects, which I highly recommend especially for this case, as it makes bleeding and taking apart the build so much easier.
> 
> Here's a link to my work log: http://www.overclock.net/t/1537967/build-log-nctekm1-ncase-m1-dual-radiator-watercooling


Really clean build, great pics!


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Nice blue theme going.


----------



## tekm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostwich*
> 
> Really clean build, great pics!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> Nice blue theme going.


Thanks guys!


----------



## byker

For anyone interested, Dan just told me that the next ship date is March 27th!


----------



## WoodGuy

Hey Guys,

I'm strongly considering this case, but have one question.

What is the exact measurement from the ground to the bottom of the case? Looks like the feet raise it about a half-inch, but need to be sure. I'm concerned about airflow for my 970.

Thanks.


----------



## InfraRedRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WoodGuy*
> 
> Hey Guys,
> 
> I'm strongly considering this case, but have one question.
> 
> What is the exact measurement from the ground to the bottom of the case? Looks like the feet raise it about a half-inch, but need to be sure. I'm concerned about airflow for my 970.
> 
> Thanks.


i have dual 120mm fans gently blowing air onto my G10 cooled R9 290 - nil airflow issues. i used to have the XFX DD cooler on it and had very few issues with it, i just wanted a quieter/cooler cooling solution.

with a 970 you will have no issues (people have fitted blower cooler titans in these without overheating issues) - just check which model you have as the strix/msi gaming ones are a tight fit in terms of card height being too much for the side panel to clip on fully.

http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1717132 - the best resource i can point you to for fitting, airflow and compatibility issues.


----------



## ghostwich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WoodGuy*
> 
> Hey Guys,
> 
> I'm strongly considering this case, but have one question.
> 
> What is the exact measurement from the ground to the bottom of the case? Looks like the feet raise it about a half-inch, but need to be sure. I'm concerned about airflow for my 970.
> 
> Thanks.


I just measured mine - it's 1cm.

It seems most 970's are 3rd party cooler designs, meaning they exhaust hot air inside the case - which indeed is a concern and you would need to look into a fan (or fans) to ventilate the space directly below the graphics card (there are mounts for a 92mm or 120mm fan). Think of the case as being two isolated areas; assume that the air from above the graphics card does not interact with air below the graphics card.


----------



## B!0HaZard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostwich*
> 
> I just measured mine - it's 1cm.
> 
> *It seems most 970's are 3rd party cooler designs, meaning they exhaust hot air inside the case - which indeed is a concern and you would need to look into a fan (or fans) to ventilate the space directly below the graphics card (there are mounts for a 92mm or 120mm fan).* Think of the case as being two isolated areas; assume that the air from above the graphics card does not interact with air below the graphics card.


Maybe on a 290X, but not on a card like the 970. My Windforce 3X 7950 is just fine without an intake fan. Only issue with non-reference cooler is that you can't add a hard drive under the card. I had a 3.5" drive under my 7950 and removing it dropped GPU temps 15 C.
Additionally, making your side fans exhaust will draw hot air from the GPU, further lowering temps (10 C in my case).

I also used a twist tie to lift the card because avoid the middle fan was being blocked by the hard drive (when the tie fails, it makes an ugly noise BTW).


----------



## WoodGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostwich*
> 
> I just measured mine - it's 1cm.
> 
> It seems most 970's are 3rd party cooler designs, meaning they exhaust hot air inside the case - which indeed is a concern and you would need to look into a fan (or fans) to ventilate the space directly below the graphics card (there are mounts for a 92mm or 120mm fan). Think of the case as being two isolated areas; assume that the air from above the graphics card does not interact with air below the graphics card.


Thanks for the reply ghostwich. My Zotac 970 throttles at 80C in my Sugo SG-08. As a test, I added two intake Noctua 120mm fans on the outside of this case next to the GPU which brought the temp down to 65C - 67C. I then turned the case on its side with the GPU/fans down (to simulate the NCase), and the temps are still around 75-78C, and that's with an inch clearance between the fans and my desk. . The temps decreased with more clearance below the case, so I'm concerned 1cm of clearance is going to be a problem for me on the NCase.


----------



## Qrash

I have the short Zotac 970 and I'm planning to run some similar tests in my M1, both with and without ducting and the 970 heatsink's shroud. I'm also going to try segregating the GPU and lower section from the motherboard area using cardboard and exhaust the air out the back.


----------



## mingqi53

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qrash*
> 
> I have the short Zotac 970 and I'm planning to run some similar tests in my M1, both with and without ducting and the 970 heatsink's shroud. I'm also going to try segregating the GPU and lower section from the motherboard area using cardboard and exhaust the air out the back.


How loud is it? I've been considering this card as my next one


----------



## WoodGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qrash*
> 
> I have the short Zotac 970 and I'm planning to run some similar tests in my M1, both with and without ducting and the 970 heatsink's shroud. I'm also going to try segregating the GPU and lower section from the motherboard area using cardboard and exhaust the air out the back.


Did you have your 970 prior to your NCase? If so, I'd be very interested to hear your temp readings on your card before and after NCase. Mine is a base Zotac 970, no Omega, no AMP verison and it runs hot even in the Sugo-SG08 which has good airflow.


----------



## Krulani

I've been using my NCase M1 for a few months now with a custom watercooling loop. I have the fans pushing air in. The top panel seems to get very warm to the touch, you might even say hot. My gpu/cpu temps are fine but I wonder if I might be better off switching the fans so that they pull the air from the top, through the radiator, out the side. I can't imagine air that hot blowing directly onto the motherboard and pump is ideal. Anyone have thoughts on this?

GPU: GTX 980
CPU: 4670k @ 4.5ghz with 1.3v
Pump: Apogee II Drive
Fans: Noiseblocker E-loops


----------



## Aibohphobia

The panel feels hot because it is aluminum and transfers heat easily.

What are the motherboard temps?


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krulani*
> 
> The top panel seems to get very warm to the touch, you might even say hot.


Touching metal feels "hot" on skin starting at 40C. It even causes an emotional fear reaction in your brain. This is because your skin can burn from 50C-55C. It's an important evolutionary step to keep animals safe from fire, but not an objective method to judge PC temps.

Motherboard components work fine at 40C.


----------



## InfraRedRabbit

its a good thing - your case is effectively one big heatsink!


----------



## Krulani

Alright, thanks for the peace of mind








@Aibo, I don't know my motherboard temps. I use HWiNFO64, but i'm not sure which label applies to the motherboard.


----------



## AOMG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cimator*


What PSU Cables are those? I need some short sleeved cables.


----------



## B!0HaZard

They are probably home made.


----------



## cimator

Hi, yes. I cut the wires to the length needed, crimped and sleeved with MDPC stuff.


----------



## xP_0nex

Still waiting on my tracking info... Wanna get this build going!


----------



## 101m4n

Got mine a few weeks ago, just finished the build. Fantastic case!
Bought it because I needed something I could take on the train without fuss.
I appear one of the few people nuts enough to try stuffing 2 radiators into it...


----------



## soundx98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *101m4n*
> 
> Got mine a few weeks ago, just finished the build. Fantastic case!
> Bought it because I needed something I could take on the train without fuss.
> I appear one of the few people nuts enough to try stuffing 2 radiators into it...


we'd love to see pics

edit: the M1 not the train


----------



## xP_0nex

My M1 just showed up







. I'm sticking to air cooling, still debating if I want to go open air or blower for this case.


----------



## mbondPDX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xP_0nex*
> 
> My M1 just showed up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'm sticking to air cooling, still debating if I want to go open air or blower for this case.


Blower is by far the most recommended for this case. Open air will recirculate the hot air where the blower will dump it straight out the back.


----------



## InfraRedRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xP_0nex*
> 
> My M1 just showed up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'm sticking to air cooling, still debating if I want to go open air or blower for this case.


depending on the PCB size the GPU PCB actually compartmentalised the case in 2 parts, so the majority of the hot air stays down low.


----------



## 101m4n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soundx98*
> 
> we'd love to see pics
> 
> edit: the M1 not the train


Certainly, here you go:










Spoiler: Pics











edit*
Inspired by this wonderful build.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *101m4n*


Wow nice!


----------



## 101m4n

Thanks








First time working with acrylic.
You should see the pile of burnt and cracked tubing...


----------



## soundx98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *101m4n*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First time working with acrylic.
> You should see the pile of burnt and cracked tubing...


I'm with WiSK (of course) - it looks awesome

I wouldn't mind seeing pics of the burned and cracked tubing as well


----------



## xP_0nex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbondPDX*
> 
> Blower is by far the most recommended for this case. Open air will recirculate the hot air where the blower will dump it straight out the back.


After complimenting about it for a while, I'm most likely going to go with a blower style GTX 970. I just hope it doesn't get as loud as my old blower style R9 290 during load


----------



## 101m4n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xP_0nex*
> 
> I'm most likely going to go with a blower style GTX 970. I just hope it doesn't get as loud as my old blower style R9 290 during load


The 970 in my machine was blower-style until it began it's life underwater. I wouldn't say it was offensively loud.
For reference, it was completely drowned out by the stock intel cpu cooler when gaming. Though that isn't saying much...


----------



## xP_0nex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *101m4n*
> 
> The 970 in my machine was blower-style until it began it's life underwater. I wouldn't say it was offensively loud.
> For reference, it was completely drowned out by the stock intel cpu cooler when gaming. Though that isn't saying much...


Currently, water cooling for me would bring me out of my budget. I'm planning to have my 120mm Noctua fan blowing straight into the blower so I hope that will help. If not, then I'll just deal with it until I can go water.


----------



## mbondPDX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xP_0nex*
> 
> Currently, water cooling for me would bring me out of my budget. I'm planning to have my 120mm Noctua fan blowing straight into the blower so I hope that will help. If not, then I'll just deal with it until I can go water.


I believe the general consensus is that fans on the bottom don't help GPU temps much, if any. Of course it won't hurt anything either, but if your goal is low noise then you might want to reconsider adding another fan.


----------



## 101m4n

Another slightly wild idea, you could buy an open air card, remove the fans from it, then mount 2 120mm fans in the bottom. One as intake, the other as exhaust.
It would then be a simple matter of building a shroud of some sort around the card to stop heat from escaping into the case.
With a little jury-rigging you could probably use the pwm output from the card to run the fans too.


----------



## Seyumi

Sorry if this has been asked. Can this case fit two separate 120mm radiators? I was thinking of doing an AIO GPU and an AIO CPU unit. Obviously, the hoses / bulge in the radiator will have to face either up or down and not left or right like a normal 240mm radiator. Just wondering if there will be any clearance issues. Thanks.


----------



## ghostwich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seyumi*
> 
> Sorry if this has been asked. Can this case fit two separate 120mm radiators? I was thinking of doing an AIO GPU and an AIO CPU unit. Obviously, the hoses / bulge in the radiator will have to face either up or down and not left or right like a normal 240mm radiator. Just wondering if there will be any clearance issues. Thanks.


From the NCASE M1 user build gallery (


http://imgur.com/zOoA2

):


----------



## ccRicers

Haha, no matter how many times I look at that, it still makes my eyes hurt, even though the use of interior space is impeccable. If you want to take a look at a cleaner dual 240 rad configuration, there's also this build log.


----------



## NFL

If money wasn't as big an issue for me, this would be the case I go with for my rig. So pretty


----------



## D33G33

If anyone hasn't seen linus' mini build. The bracket included fits the h100.

Edit. Sorry that probably makes no sense. I meant I say anyone interested in the Asrock X99 ITX board, the included waterblock mount also fits a H100i


----------



## GunSkillet

Has anyone put the Asrock X99 itx mothboard in this case with an h100i yet? Saw the linus video, but not sure if it would fit in this case, or if the screw would get in the way of the tubing.


----------



## D33G33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GunSkillet*
> 
> Has anyone put the Asrock X99 itx mothboard in this case with an h100i yet? Saw the linus video, but not sure if it would fit in this case, or if the screw would get in the way of the tubing.


I'm waiting for the board to become available in Aust but I can test. I'll be running H100i before I go custom loop.


----------



## mrclean110

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seyumi*
> 
> Sorry if this has been asked. Can this case fit two separate 120mm radiators? I was thinking of doing an AIO GPU and an AIO CPU unit. Obviously, the hoses / bulge in the radiator will have to face either up or down and not left or right like a normal 240mm radiator. Just wondering if there will be any clearance issues. Thanks.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seyumi*
> 
> Sorry if this has been asked. Can this case fit two separate 120mm radiators? I was thinking of doing an AIO GPU and an AIO CPU unit. Obviously, the hoses / bulge in the radiator will have to face either up or down and not left or right like a normal 240mm radiator. Just wondering if there will be any clearance issues. Thanks.


I know someone posted pics from the user gallery, but here are some pics of my build. You can do dual AIO units, and though I don't have a great interior picture, you can make it look a lot cleaner than that other build. If you cable manage properly, the AIO units tubing has plenty of room. Im using an H60 and Antec 620


----------



## D33G33

Just received the Asrock x99e-itx/AC for my NCASE


----------



## PcZac

Nice, I wanted to go x99 ITX but there wasn't any options when I did my build.


----------



## D33G33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PcZac*
> 
> Nice, I wanted to go x99 ITX but there wasn't any options when I did my build.


I had everything and just sorted finished test building the z97 system when the announcement came out about the x99 ITX so I waited for it.

System is kinda built... Need to swap out the H100i and not sure what to do with the Strix yet...


----------



## PcZac

It's funny I have the same ram and same colored theme motherboard from ASROCK. Didn't get a M.2 drive yet, kinda waiting for 256/512 gig PCI speed ones go cheaper. Would of got the 5820k as well but I got a 5930k for $240 through the Intel retail edge program during the winter.


----------



## D33G33

Wow awesome deal!

I was lucky and got the Samsung SM951 through a sponsorship.


----------



## No Hands 55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrclean110*
> 
> I know someone posted pics from the user gallery, but here are some pics of my build. You can do dual AIO units, and though I don't have a great interior picture, you can make it look a lot cleaner than that other build. If you cable manage properly, the AIO units tubing has plenty of room. Im using an H60 and Antec 620


do you feel they cool well for being such small/thin rads? i know the gpu will do great with it but im worried about having my cpu on a little 120. not sure which 120 i should go for either


----------



## InfraRedRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *No Hands 55*
> 
> do you feel they cool well for being such small/thin rads? i know the gpu will do great with it but im worried about having my cpu on a little 120. not sure which 120 i should go for either


i run my i5 4670k on a thin 120mm (Tt water 3.0 performer) and tbh its beyond fine - @4.3ghz i rarely see it go beyond 55C in GTAV (measuring through core temp) with a Noctua iPPC 2000rpm pwm fan on it (set at ~950rpm). the CPU is very well cooled by a single 120mm rad as long as you arent looking to go to 4.5ghz+ with crazy volts.

the GPU on the other hand - my R9 290 gets to high 60's C with the same noctua fan at ~950rpm - the GPU's high tdp is pretty card on the 120mm rad but it handles it fine - and with the 290/X being the hottest high end card available i think the results are excellent given the very low noise of the coolers.


----------



## No Hands 55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InfraRedRabbit*
> 
> i run my i5 4670k on a thin 120mm (Tt water 3.0 performer) and tbh its beyond fine - @4.3ghz i rarely see it go beyond 55C in GTAV (measuring through core temp) with a Noctua iPPC 2000rpm pwm fan on it (set at ~950rpm). the CPU is very well cooled by a single 120mm rad as long as you arent looking to go to 4.5ghz+ with crazy volts.
> 
> the GPU on the other hand - my R9 290 gets to high 60's C with the same noctua fan at ~950rpm - the GPU's high tdp is pretty card on the 120mm rad but it handles it fine - and with the 290/X being the hottest high end card available i think the results are excellent given the very low noise of the coolers.


awesome thats what i was hoping for. now i just need to figure out what 120mm rad i want to use and sell my h105 lol


----------



## mwayne5

Got a new desk.


----------



## InfraRedRabbit

https://www.ncases.com/

V4 pre-orders are open for those wanting to know


----------



## mrclean110

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *No Hands 55*
> 
> do you feel they cool well for being such small/thin rads? i know the gpu will do great with it but im worried about having my cpu on a little 120. not sure which 120 i should go for either


h60 on my cpu keeps it under 55 and I have an Antec 620 on my 970 and that will rarely go above 50-55 as well.


----------



## mingqi53

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InfraRedRabbit*
> 
> https://www.ncases.com/
> 
> V4 pre-orders are open for those wanting to know


Woah! Man.. I have a V1, and last I checked V2 had just rolled out. Time flew!

Here's to hoping they make a larger case in the future


----------



## JCArch

Hey guys, I have been thinking about making the switch back to an ITX build to save space now that I'm moving in with my girlfriend and have a CPU cooler question. I am currently using a Cryorig H7, which comes in at 120mm. I have read that the M1 allows for 130mm without a fan mounted, but looking at pictures it just doesn't look like the H7 will fit. Does anyone have experience with this specific combo?


----------



## bobsaget

The cryorig H7 is 145mm tall and will not fit.
http://www.cryorig.com/h7.php


----------



## InfraRedRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCArch*
> 
> Hey guys, I have been thinking about making the switch back to an ITX build to save space now that I'm moving in with my girlfriend and have a CPU cooler question. I am currently using a Cryorig H7, which comes in at 120mm. I have read that the M1 allows for 130mm without a fan mounted, but looking at pictures it just doesn't look like the H7 will fit. Does anyone have experience with this specific combo?


the only tower cooler than fit on a regular basis (pending mobo layout) are the Noctua 92mm ones (N9S, D9L i think are the models). youll be better going with an AIO loop or a top down cooler, such as the Noctua C14 (not the new C14S) as that is a perfect fit with both 120mm side fans mounted (at 105mm high).


----------



## JCArch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobsaget*
> 
> The cryorig H7 is 145mm tall and will not fit.
> http://www.cryorig.com/h7.php


I knew that sounded too small to he true. I must have looked at the supported fan size when checking.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InfraRedRabbit*
> 
> the only tower cooler than fit on a regular basis (pending mobo layout) are the Noctua 92mm ones (N9S, D9L i think are the models). youll be better going with an AIO loop or a top down cooler, such as the Noctua C14 (not the new C14S) as that is a perfect fit with both 120mm side fans mounted (at 105mm high).


Good to know! I have enjoyed using an air cooler so far, but maybe I'll have to head back to the H100i.


----------



## InfraRedRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCArch*
> 
> I knew that sounded too small to he true. I must have looked at the supported fan size when checking.
> Good to know! I have enjoyed using an air cooler so far, but maybe I'll have to head back to the H100i.


are you aware of the hardforum Ncase M1 thread? theres 850 pages of help/buildlogs/communication with the Ncase production team. its the best source i can give you for asking questions on component fitment etc.


----------



## JCArch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InfraRedRabbit*
> 
> are you aware of the hardforum Ncase M1 thread? theres 850 pages of help/buildlogs/communication with the Ncase production team. its the best source i can give you for asking questions on component fitment etc.


Oh no, I wasn't aware. The case became known to me here, so I came here first after reading its review on TechPowerUp. I'll absolutely check it out, though. Thanks again!


----------



## InfraRedRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCArch*
> 
> Oh no, I wasn't aware. The case became known to me here, so I came here first after reading its review on TechPowerUp. I'll absolutely check it out, though. Thanks again!


no worries - if you are really keen/dedicated the whole 850 pages do make interesting reading as it traces the full development of the case from crowdfunding right up to the current V4 run - including some alternate designs that were discarded/modified.

i myself have a v2 and am purchasing a v4 for the couple of updates (SFX-L bracket update, steel fan bracket). i can absolutely say without a doubt this case is worth the money (for me even with the terrible USD/AUD exchange rate) and definitely the best case ive owned.


----------



## JCArch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InfraRedRabbit*
> 
> no worries - if you are really keen/dedicated the whole 850 pages do make interesting reading as it traces the full development of the case from crowdfunding right up to the current V4 run - including some alternate designs that were discarded/modified.
> 
> i myself have a v2 and am purchasing a v4 for the couple of updates (SFX-L bracket update, steel fan bracket). i can absolutely say without a doubt this case is worth the money (for me even with the terrible USD/AUD exchange rate) and definitely the best case ive owned.


Yeah, it really looks like the best ITX case on the market to me. I think the price will be well worth it as it fits the aesthetic and size requirements that I'm looking for. I have been looking into the Cryorig C1 cooler as I believe it should fit no problem. I'm going to keep my options open at the moment, though, as I won't be starting/completing this build for a little while longer.


----------



## Vigil

Has anyone here had much success traveling with this case and putting it into a carry-on? (I'm assuming this is the appropriate thread to ask this question; if not, I apologise). Thank you.


----------



## InfraRedRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCArch*
> 
> Yeah, it really looks like the best ITX case on the market to me. I think the price will be well worth it as it fits the aesthetic and size requirements that I'm looking for. I have been looking into the Cryorig C1 cooler as I believe it should fit no problem. I'm going to keep my options open at the moment, though, as I won't be starting/completing this build for a little while longer.


the C1 is actually nearly impossible to fit on most motherboards as it overhangs either the pcie slot or the sfx PSU in the case. i wouldnt recommend it actually. if you look in the user gallery youll note 1 build with it that has to use an atx psu.


----------



## one80

What's the maximum thickness rad I can fit in here on the side with 25mm fans?


----------



## Herstal

Depends on the CPU block - picture below with a 38mm. I think a 45 would still fit (barely) with my setup. brainfart, it's a 30mm.


----------



## one80

Thanks.

I'm planning on running an EK block which I think is fairly slim.


----------



## InfraRedRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *one80*
> 
> What's the maximum thickness rad I can fit in here on the side with 25mm fans?


people fit the Corsair H105 (38mm thick) with full width fans but its getting pretty close to the SFX psu - but totally doable.


----------



## InfraRedRabbit

so just an update on my NCASE M1 - updated from v2 to v4 with some mods to various components.











kraken bracket modded with a dremel. pretty quick and easy job for short card users as long as you have some vrm cooling in place. the v4 was a good upgrade for me, as it made the sfx-l psu much easier to manage with the 2-3mm extra space, and the steel fan bracket/magnetic filter is a great improvement.

token photo of some lian li QC haha.


----------



## No Hands 55

nice build! im really wanting to do this myself but was waiting for the hg10 for 970. so you would still need the fans under the gpu to cool it though right? bacuse i have an hdd and dont think i could get a fan down there.

Also, what are those speakers!?! beautiful


----------



## InfraRedRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *No Hands 55*
> 
> nice build! im really wanting to do this myself but was waiting for the hg10 for 970. so you would still need the fans under the gpu to cool it though right? bacuse i have an hdd and dont think i could get a fan down there.
> 
> Also, what are those speakers!?! beautiful


using a short card like i have (Asus DC Mini) you could get away with a single 120mm or maybe a 92mm fan blowing on the left sided vrm. the front 120mm isnt really doing much for gpu cooling, for me its just for case airflow for psu and aiding top exhaust of my gpu rad.

i avoided the hg10 as it still has a 'blower' fan that no doubt will make some disturbing noise, where with the g10 how ive modded it i have exclusively 120mm fans in my case (which i can pick and choose with good selection).

the speakers are Audioengine A2+ - picked them up for 200AUD (usually 300AUD) and they are fantastic and have excellent clarity for gaming and the music i listen to - i dont need hideous amounts of bass (although you can buy a sub and connect it im pretty sure). audioengine are fantastic quality.
http://audioengineusa.com/Store/A2-plus-B-Powered-Desktop-Speakers


----------



## bobsaget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InfraRedRabbit*
> 
> the speakers are Audioengine A2+ - picked them up for 200AUD (usually 300AUD) and they are fantastic and have excellent clarity for gaming and the music i listen to - i dont need hideous amounts of bass (although you can buy a sub and connect it im pretty sure). audioengine are fantastic quality.
> http://audioengineusa.com/Store/A2-plus-B-Powered-Desktop-Speakers


These speakers look really nice. How are you driving them? They have an integrated dac so usb I presume?


----------



## InfraRedRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobsaget*
> 
> These speakers look really nice. How are you driving them? They have an integrated dac so usb I presume?


yeh man usb all the way! makes it really easy for serious good quality


----------



## bobsaget

Ok thanks








Great build BTW, if I were to replace my node304, I would seriously consider the ncase. It ain't cheap to get it all the way from the US to France though


----------



## Somenamehere

Thinking about saving some space in my case and looking for a small form factor pump or maybe buy a block with a pump already attached.

Anyone have any suggestions?

I was looking into maybe getting a fractal design kelvin just for the block.


----------



## InfraRedRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobsaget*
> 
> Ok thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great build BTW, if I were to replace my node304, I would seriously consider the ncase. It ain't cheap to get it all the way from the US to France though


if you order prior to a shipment order you can get taiwan air shipping which isnt too pricey as it comes straight from taiwan straight to you. cost me about 40AUD to Australia - which i dont consider too bad for international shipping. otherwise i dont think the prices are too bad from the US. you can send an email to NCASE customer support and im sure theyll give you an accurate quote for both.

yes i can definitely recommend it as an upgrade from the Node 304 - its fantastic.


----------



## InfraRedRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Somenamehere*
> 
> Thinking about saving some space in my case and looking for a small form factor pump or maybe buy a block with a pump already attached.
> 
> Anyone have any suggestions?
> 
> I was looking into maybe getting a fractal design kelvin just for the block.


youll have to check the max radiator length for the ncase (it may be too long with the reservoir and hose fittings. otherwise i think the swifttech apogee II block has a pump and is pretty good from what i read in the Hardforum ncase thread - i would check there for better ideas.


----------



## MunneY

Can anyone with one of the tell me how far it is from the PCIE bracket in the back to the side panel? I'm trying to fit a BIG oversized card in there.


----------



## B!0HaZard

About 35 mm if I understand correctly. Practically all cards have been tested in the case so if you tell the model, we can more easily help you. ASUS Strix and DC2 cards generally do not fit.

You can also check here (although the list is incomplete) or search the thread.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B!0HaZard*
> 
> About 35 mm if I understand correctly. Practically all cards have been tested in the case so if you tell the model, we can more easily help you.
> 
> You can also check here (although the list is most likely incomplete) or search the thread.


Awesome. I see they say all the classified cards won't fit, but I'm curious to if thats because of the PCI-E connectors...

I'm wanting to put a KPE in here and I can shave about 10mm off the power cords. I know i'm in the ballpark, I just need to know how close I am.


----------



## B!0HaZard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Awesome. I see they say all the classified cards won't fit, but I'm curious to if thats because of the PCI-E connectors...
> 
> I'm wanting to put a KPE in here and I can shave about 10mm off the power cords. I know i'm in the ballpark, I just need to know how close I am.


A 980 Ti Kingpin Edition? It is identical in height to the regular Classified card which is about .5" too tall for the NCASE according to the specs. Now, I couldn't find anyone who had actually tried it, but here's the designer of the case saying that it does not fit because of the power connectors. You would have to mod something to make it fit. Even if you can actually fit the card inside the case, I think it'll be flush with the side panel. There's just no way.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B!0HaZard*
> 
> A 980 Ti Kingpin Edition? It is identical in height to the regular Classified card which is about .5" too tall for the NCASE according to the specs. Now, I couldn't find anyone who had actually tried it, but here's the designer of the case saying that it does not fit because of the power connectors. You would have to mod something to make it fit. Even if you can actually fit the card inside the case, I think it'll be flush with the side panel. There's just no way.


Well I planned on doing something like this...




I guess what I'll have to do is just get one and try it out...


----------



## B!0HaZard

In case that doesn't work, perhaps this could inspire you?

http://hardforum.com/showpost.php?p=1041055345&postcount=13168


----------



## alltheGHz

Guys, where can I get an ncase M1? The website is ut of stock"...


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B!0HaZard*
> 
> In case that doesn't work, perhaps this could inspire you?
> 
> http://hardforum.com/showpost.php?p=1041055345&postcount=13168


yeah... but I'd kinda like to keep the natural layout... I really gotta find out just HOW close it is, because there are ways around it.


----------



## B!0HaZard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> Guys, where can I get an ncase M1? The website is ut of stock"...


The black with ODD slot is in stock. Otherwise you have to wait for more stock or buy used.


----------



## alltheGHz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B!0HaZard*
> 
> The black with ODD slot is in stock. Otherwise you have to wait for more stock or buy used.


I see, I wanted the silver though..... How does the black look?


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> I see, I wanted the silver though..... How does the black look?


Like this


----------



## InfraRedRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> I see, I wanted the silver though..... How does the black look?


look through the photos in the thread - plenty of examples!


----------



## exzacklyright

So wait for next year or buy used correct?

I can't believe there's no other decent Mini-ITX cases...


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> So wait for next year or buy used correct?
> 
> I can't believe there's no other decent Mini-ITX cases...


There is a V1 on Ebay right now.


----------



## alltheGHz

Yes thank you, I have other plans however.


----------



## exzacklyright

Which Mobo would be be best for the ncase? Also... does the corsair h100 fit?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Productcompare.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=100007627%20600567584%20600009028&IsNodeId=1&bop=And&CompareItemList=280%7C13-157-650%5E13-157-650%2C13-128-846%5E13-128-846%2C13-188-179%5E13-188-179%2C13-157-651%5E13-157-651&percm=13-157-650%3A%24%24%24%24%24%24%24%3B13-128-846%3A%24%24%24%24%24%24%24%3B13-188-179%3A%24%24%24%24%24%24%24%3B13-157-651%3A%24%24%24%24%24%24%24


----------



## Qrash

I would get the GIGABYTE GA-Z170N because it has a PCI-E Gen 3.0 x 4 M.2 socket, two USB 3.1 sockets (Type A and C), and Realtek AC1150 audio. The only downside is the ethernet is not by Intel, but I've used the Killer NICs and they are OK. Gigabyte's DualBIOS is always good to have, just in case a BIOS (actually UEFI) update fails. There is no DisplayPort connector and the HDMI is only version 1.4 so this motherboard will not support a 4K display at 60 Hz using a CPU's internal GPU. Since you are considering this "Gaming 5" model you're are likely planning to install an AMD or Nvidia GPU which will have its own display connectors.


----------



## milkyxj

Can anyone tell me what size LED bulb is on the power switch? I have my case on order and plan to put a green LED in it. I'm guessing 3mm but want to confirm before I order.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *milkyxj*
> 
> Can anyone tell me what size LED bulb is on the power switch? I have my case on order and plan to put a green LED in it. I'm guessing 3mm but want to confirm before I order.


The power button has two leds, blue and red. I don't think you can replace them easily.


----------



## itsJokko

Soo...I have a CPU temp problem. Playing CS:GO my temps are like 85-95 degrees (is this normal?) if my room is a little hotter than usual.

4790k. No overclock.
Cooler is a beQuiet TopFlow.
I removed the fan from PSU completely. PSU facing inwards.
All 3 fans are static at 55%

And I thought the 980ti was gonna be the problem in this case...Any tips?


----------



## alltheGHz

No, those temps are definitely NOT normal. Did you install the heat sink correctly, apply thermal paste, ect? I don't see why you are getting these kinds of temps with the setup you have..


----------



## itsJokko

Thought so... I'll take the system apart tomorrow.

What about the PSU? Is it OK to run it "fanless", or should I mod a new one? It was so loud, I actually threw it in trash.


----------



## Aibohphobia

If you make a duct for the forward fan to direct air into the PSU that should work. I wouldn't recommend running it fanless otherwise, it's a hot-running unit and really needs adequate airflow to function.


----------



## xP_0nex

Any know if the EK Predator would fit the M1?


----------



## aerial

"Dimensions of the main radiator unit on Predator 240, with integrated pump and reservoir are: 295 x 133 x 68 mm. This allows mounting of unit in most modern computer cases. Predator 360 is a bit bigger beast, measuring 415 x 133 x 68 mm! EKWB will provide a list of compatible cases before launch."
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *www.ncases.com compatibility tab*
> Single 120mm or 240mm radiators only.
> A 240mm radiator on the side bracket will prevent use of ATX power supplies or the dual 3.5" HDD cage.
> Recommended maximum radiator length: 290mm (303mm available internally, however the chassis lip makes 290mm+ difficult. Utilizing the inside front 2.5" drive mount also limits radiator length).
> Recommended maximum thickness of radiator+fans: 60mm (85mm total available between side bracket and SFX bracket)


So the official specs on the 240mm version are exceeding recommended maximums on both length and thickness.


----------



## Ferling

MassDrop has 103 votes for the NCase M1, Cmon guys let all pitch in!

https://www.massdrop.com/vote/ncase--m1


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ferling*
> 
> MassDrop has 103 votes for the NCase M1, Cmon guys let all pitch in!
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/vote/ncase--m1


Why massdrop? They already sell directly from their website to every place in the world.


----------



## Serephucus

And it's not like they can do much cheaper anyway. Aren't they pretty much selling them at cost?


----------



## Ferling

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> Why massdrop? They already sell directly from their website to every place in the world.


Because of money. Massdrop is for the consumer to achieve a cheaper cost when purchased at higher quantities. It also helps the company sell their surplus inventory.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serephucus*
> 
> And it's not like they can do much cheaper anyway. Aren't they pretty much selling them at cost?


Idk about the profit margin. What I do know is they will be coming out with an updated model, making the old one less desirable. This isn't good if they still have left over stock of the old model. Perhaps they are not selling enough right now? Because of many factors, such as the price, or the audience wasn't reached (many could be sitting on the shelf). A cheap sale is better than no sale, doing this reduces marginal profit loss.


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ferling*
> 
> Because of money. Massdrop is for the consumer to achieve a cheaper cost when purchased at higher quantities. It also helps the company sell their surplus inventory.
> 
> Idk about the profit margin. What I do know is they will be coming out with an updated model, making the old one less desirable. This isn't good if they still have left over stock of the old model. Perhaps they are not selling enough right now? Because of many factors, such as the price, or the audience wasn't reached (many could be sitting on the shelf). A cheap sale is better than no sale, doing this reduces marginal profit loss.


I guess Massdrop could allow cheaper shipping costs, but I don't know how much that would actually help.

As far as I know, NCASE never released a new revision before the old one was sold out, and they only sell in pre-ordered batches anyway. Also, NCASE isn't a profit-oriented business, both Necere and wahaha360 have day jobs besides NCASE.

The only change in this revision over V4 are black USB3.0 ports on the front panel. That's it.

If it helps them sell more, I won't argue against it, but I don't see how much of a benefit Massdrop gives to the consumer over just buying from their website directly, at least in this case.


----------



## Jawswing

Does anyone in here know if it's possible to buy those little brackets to stack 2.5" drives?
I could do with one for my new server build, but I've used them with my NCase, and if so any idea what I could search for to purchase them?


----------



## B!0HaZard

Did you ask wahaha360? They probably have some even if they aren't listed on the site.


----------



## rptw

Any one have experience with the sx600-g blowing up


----------



## joebroniee91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rptw*
> 
> Any one have experience with the sx600-g blowing up


I've heard of psu's catching fire but that's the first case with Silverstone sex units.


----------



## exzacklyright

So I'm pretty set on this being my next case (v5).

There's just no alternatives sadly.

http://pcpartpicker.com/p/ntzhf7

Been adjusting this build as new things come out.

Just need recommendations on cable sets, PSU cables, etc to make cable management feasible.

Also CPU Coolers. Going for quiet. Is Air really quieter than a closed loop system? I probably won't be overclocking much if at all.


----------



## Prophecylife

I'm in love with ncase, but cant find it anywhere in aftermarket for decent price. Are there any alternatives? My budget is up to 150$ max. Thanks.


----------



## rptw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prophecylife*
> 
> I'm in love with ncase, but cant find it anywhere in aftermarket for decent price. Are there any alternatives? My budget is up to 150$ max. Thanks.


Retail price is 200+shipping, you might find cheaper on eBay for used but I don't think many people will let it go for your price.


----------



## Prophecylife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rptw*
> 
> Retail price is 200+shipping, you might find cheaper on eBay for used but I don't think many people will let it go for your price.


I saw few of offers for 120-150$ here and on [H] too (v2,v3). But nothing at all right now


----------



## xP_0nex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rptw*
> 
> Any one have experience with the sx600-g blowing up


I've been running one for a while now and it's still rock solid since day 1.


----------



## CheapDoner

Hey guys, I am considering ordering an NCASE M1 as the case for my new gamingrig. I have all my files on a NAS so I just need a small, powerful rig with a single SSD. Space is the issue as I live in a small apartment. I currently have a Gainward GTX 960 with a blowercooler, and I am looking to change my current BenQ XL2720T with a 24" 144hz monitor (possibly IPS with higher resolution than 1080p if that ever gets launched). I am looking to get a skylake CPU, possibly i5 6600k as my friends told me that is the one to get. I might see myself overclocking the CPU if I get some help from one my friends. The game I run is CS:GO atm, but I might get a more demanding game later on. I got a few questions:

- Is my GPU good enough, or should I get a GTX 970? Might be necessary if there is ever coming a 1440p 144hz 24" monitor. Blowercooler? I got a few noctua fans laying around so I guess I'll just place them as intake fans in the bottom of the case.
- What cooler should I get that fits with the i5 6600k? And what motherboard fits nicely with that cooler in the M1? I am also willing to spend more for a quiet system. I am not experienced enough to do custom watercooling, and I might have to move the case a little sometimes.

Sorry if I am going off topic at any point, but I thought you guys were the best to ask for suitable components for the M1.


----------



## B!0HaZard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CheapDoner*
> 
> - Is my GPU good enough, or should I get a GTX 970? Might be necessary if there is ever coming a 1440p 144hz 24" monitor. Blowercooler? I got a few noctua fans laying around so I guess I'll just place them as intake fans in the bottom of the case.


Depends on the games you play and your desired settings. A GTX 960 will easily give you 144+ FPS in CSGO at medium-high settings (maybe even max settings w/o AA), but it won't even approach that on low at 1440p in more demanding games like The Witcher 3.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CheapDoner*
> 
> - What cooler should I get that fits with the i5 6600k? And what motherboard fits nicely with that cooler in the M1? I am also willing to spend more for a quiet system. I am not experienced enough to do custom watercooling, and I might have to move the case a little sometimes.


There are so many combinations and variables that it is much easier if you pick some things and ask us if they fit. Some people use short Noctua tower coolers, some use large top-down coolers (like me) and some use CLC. CLC is almost a guaranteed fit, but also the loudest option at idle.


----------



## exzacklyright

v5 Pre-Orders are up. Not sure when they posted them... but looks like it'll be my next case









"Front USB 3.0 ports color changed from blue to black and cleaner look (removed port edges flanges)."


----------



## ChrisTahoe

Preordered the v5. My 250D will be short lived. Does the H100i GTX fit? I have one incoming as a warranty replacement to my original H100, and would like to reuse it.


----------



## cisys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisTahoe*
> 
> Preordered the v5. My 250D will be short lived. Does the H100i GTX fit? I have one incoming as a warranty replacement to my original H100, and would like to reuse it.


AFAIK, the tubes on the H100i GTX is too thick to fit into the M1 without some modifications to the case (Bending / cutting) and even if you can fit it into the case, you might be stressing out the mobo from the strength of the tubes bending.


----------



## exzacklyright

http://www.tomshardware.com/news/corsair-new-sfx-psus,30922.html


----------



## ccRicers

Can anyone who has this case tell me what the measurement is from the floor of the inside of the case to the top of the topmost PCI slot? I'd appreciate it


----------



## hampurista

Hope this helps.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hampurista*
> 
> 
> Hope this helps.


Thanks, it does!


----------



## PotatoMaster

Waiting for ncase to release or someone to make a windowed side panel. Once that happens I'm all in.


----------



## Cube Rhino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PotatoMaster*
> 
> Waiting for ncase to release or someone to make a windowed side panel. Once that happens I'm all in.


Got a used ncase v4 from a friend and I'm going to dremel in a window panel, should be fun!


----------



## PotatoMaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cube Rhino*
> 
> Got a used ncase v4 from a friend and I'm going to dremel in a window panel, should be fun!


I like your thinking. I'm honestly considering doing the same thing


----------



## Ragsters

I'm really thinking of getting this case. Would love a side panel as well.


----------



## JCArch

I've officially joined the M1 club and am looking to put a custom loop in it. I'll be running a 4770k and GTX 780 in it and was wondering if the 450W Silverstone SFX PSU is enough to power everything. I saw the 780 has a TDP of 250W and the 4770k has a TDP of 84W, so I want to think it will be enough, but I always like checking here with the people that know their stuff.

Glad to be a part of the club and have really enjoyed viewing everyone's builds and gaining inspiration from them!










EDIT: I won't be overclocking anything, just casual gaming and architectural modeling/rendering.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PotatoMaster*
> 
> I like your thinking. I'm honestly considering doing the same thing


Cutting through these aluminum panels should be easy. What I'm trying to figure out is how to attach the window cleanly without any visible screws,


http://imgur.com/VLCIH

 I think some very thin double sided tape would be enough.


----------



## PotatoMaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Cutting through these aluminum panels should be easy. What I'm trying to figure out is how to attach the window cleanly without any visible screws,
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/VLCIH
> 
> I think some very thin double sided tape would be enough.


I agree, going to just cut the panel myself. Double sided 3m should work fine. Now really what I need to figure out is the size of acrylic I need to order for the window. Hoping someone who's done it can share some measurements!


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PotatoMaster*
> 
> I agree, going to just cut the panel myself. Double sided 3m should work fine. Now really what I need to figure out is the size of acrylic I need to order for the window. Hoping someone who's done it can share some measurements!


I don't know if there is a Home Depot close to you but I just walked into a nearby one and bought the OPTIX brand acrylic sheet of 11x14 inches for a side panel mod with the Prodigy case.

It's just thick enough to do the job as a case window. I bought this acrylic sheet cutter as well. Scoring and cutting with that tool gives you much cleaner results than going with a Dremel and sanding the edges afterwards.


----------



## PotatoMaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> I don't know if there is a Home Depot close to you but I just walked into a nearby one and bought the OPTIX brand acrylic sheet of 11x14 inches for a side panel mod with the Prodigy case.
> 
> It's just thick enough to do the job as a case window. I bought this acrylic sheet cutter as well. Scoring and cutting with that tool gives you much cleaner results than going with a Dremel and sanding the edges afterwards.


That looks like a decent little cutter! I think I might just order the piece precut so I can get it and just pop it in =)

Just put in my order for the V5 =)


----------



## ChrisTahoe

My M1 V5 came in today! Now I need that Corsair SF600 to come out...


----------



## ccRicers

Can't wait to get my hands on an M1 again with my next paycheck. Wish I could get to use my AX rads but they are so chunkified that they won't fit. Time to go with skinny rads


----------



## Ragsters

Is there an Ncase rep here? I'm trying to figure out if I order today can I get the January shipment or will it be in February. When is the cut off time?


----------



## Qrash

You can reach Ncase via [email protected] . Just remember it's a two man operation, not a huge company. I have always found them to be very courteous and responsive. Cases are available to order until they run out. When that happens you won't be able to order one from the website (www.ncases.com) until the next round of production.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qrash*
> 
> You can reach Ncase via [email protected] . Just remember it's a two man operation, not a huge company. I have always found them to be very courteous and responsive. Cases are available to order until they run out. When that happens you won't be able to order one from the website (www.ncases.com) until the next round of production.


The problem is that I don't think they will respond in time. If someone tells me that if I order it in the next couple hours that I will receive it this month then I would do it. If I hear otherwise then I will probably hold off.

The website says before the 22nd but I dont know if today counts.


----------



## Ragsters

Just bought the case in silver no optical drive. Super excited!!!!!!


----------



## jpm804

Was in the same boat on Jan 21st and confused about the exact cutoff also.... Placed the order before midnight pst and got an update email that mine will ship 1/25-1/28.

Hopefully yours will ship also in Jan ... Good luck.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Just bought the case in silver no optical drive. Super excited!!!!!!


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jpm804*
> 
> Was in the same boat on Jan 21st and confused about the exact cutoff also.... Placed the order before midnight pst and got an update email that mine will ship 1/25-1/28.
> 
> Hopefully yours will ship also in Jan ... Good luck.


I hope so too because I ordered it on today on the 23rd.


----------



## exzacklyright

I'm in California and I got mine last friday. I ordered awhile ago though


----------



## Ragsters

Just wondering if you guys got shipping updates before receiving your version 5.


----------



## PotatoMaster

I got my shipping notification email today


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PotatoMaster*
> 
> I got my shipping notification email today


How long ago did u order it?


----------



## PotatoMaster

I ordered it on the 20th of Jan.


----------



## PotatoMaster

so since you ordered on the 23rd...hopefully you get this shipment and they ship soon and not the Feb shipment and have to wait.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PotatoMaster*
> 
> so since you ordered on the 23rd...hopefully you get this shipment and they ship soon and not the Feb shipment and have to wait.


They shipped it!!! Got the notice!!!


----------



## jpm804

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> They shipped it!!! Got the notice!!!


Congrats ..... Glad yours was shipped.

Got my shipping notice today also, can't wait to build in this case.


----------



## PotatoMaster

I'm expecting a lot of new build logs coming!


----------



## Ragsters

Now that the new version 5 is built with screws it is possible to reverse itx the motherboard? I like the side door on the right side.


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Now that the new version 5 is built with screws it is possible to reverse itx the motherboard? I like the side door on the right side.


No, it's not. You can turn the whole case upside down, if you want to, but even if you were to mod the case to mount the mainboard on the other side, you'd have no way to attach the fan bracket, and you would need to reposition the PSU and thus the I/O.


----------



## Cube Rhino

What would be the BEST possible air cooler for this case? Idc about budget my predator just fried and I want air cooling in here.


----------



## B!0HaZard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cube Rhino*
> 
> What would be the BEST possible air cooler for this case? Idc about budget my predator just fried and I want air cooling in here.


The NH-C14 or the Dark Rock TF, but the Dark Rock TF's fit is very dependent on motherboard.


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B!0HaZard*
> 
> The NH-C14 or the Dark Rock TF, but the Dark Rock TF's fit is very dependent on motherboard.


Has the Dark Rock been tested using the same fans/setup in the NCase?

I've been using my NH-C14 since the release of the M1 V1 i've been very happy with it. Only downside is it's discontinued.


----------



## B!0HaZard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> Has the Dark Rock been tested using the same fans/setup in the NCase?
> 
> I've been using my NH-C14 since the release of the M1 V1 i've been very happy with it. Only downside is it's discontinued.


Don't think anyone has compared them directly, no. It blocks the first RAM slot or the PCIe slot on most motherboards though so it's not nearly as widely compatible as the NH-C14.


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B!0HaZard*
> 
> Don't think anyone has compared them directly, no. It blocks the first RAM slot or the PCIe slot on most motherboards though so it's not nearly as widely compatible as the NH-C14.


That's too bad about the compatibility. It looks like a better/evolution of the NH-C14.


----------



## Cube Rhino

How does the nh-c14 stack up against the corsair 110i, both can fit in this case right?


----------



## B!0HaZard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cube Rhino*
> 
> How does the nh-c14 stack up against the corsair 110i, both can fit in this case right?


No, the H110i is a 280 mm cooler. The H100i and H105 do fit however. There's not a big difference between the NH-C14 and the H100i for regular 1150/1151 CPUs, but other users have claimed that AIOs are superior for hotter CPUs like Haswell-E.


----------



## Someone09

I am currently planning my next (partially new) rig which should be "transportable". Now, I´ve limited my selection to either the Prodigy M or the NCase and I´ve two questions left for those of you, who´ve had the NCase a little longer:
1) Do any of you transport the ncase on a regular basis? (Several times a month or something like that.) If so, what´s your opinion on the mobility factor of the case? Can you really just put it under your arm and wander off or is it indeed a bit to bulky for that (and/or missing the handles for that)?
2) I´ve never built an ITX or mATX rig before. As a matter of fact, the NCase is probably half the size of the smallest case I´ve owned so far. So yeah...I´m a n00b to small form factors builds and was wondering how far do you guys have to dial back your CPU/GPU overclocks compared to full sized systems (withou big-ass custom loops that is) regarding the temperatures? Or in other words, would you say this case is prone to higher temperatures?


----------



## B!0HaZard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Someone09*
> 
> I am currently planning my next (partially new) rig which should be "transportable". Now, I´ve limited my selection to either the Prodigy M or the NCase and I´ve two questions left for those of you, who´ve had the NCase a little longer:
> 1) Do any of you transport the ncase on a regular basis? (Several times a month or something like that.) If so, what´s your opinion on the mobility factor of the case? Can you really just put it under your arm and wander off or is it indeed a bit to bulky for that (and/or missing the handles for that)?
> 2) I´ve never built an ITX or mATX rig before. As a matter of fact, the NCase is probably half the size of the smallest case I´ve owned so far. So yeah...I´m a n00b to small form factors builds and was wondering how far do you guys have to dial back your CPU/GPU overclocks compared to full sized systems (withou big-ass custom loops that is) regarding the temperatures? Or in other words, would you say this case is prone to higher temperatures?


1) I don't, but you probably could. You can buy bags specifically made for the M1 to make travel easier.

2) The NCASE does have a tendency to get hot, but I only dialed back my overclock 0.1 GHz on the CPU and not because I couldn't handle the temps, but because I wanted less noise.


----------



## Aibohphobia

The M1 is easily portable. The same can't really be said of the Prodigy. I own both and the Prodigy does have handles but I find them too flimsy to trust and it's wide so it's awkward to carry otherwise.


----------



## Someone09

Interesting to hear from someone who owns both of the cases.

I can get my hands on a Prodigy M from a friend to see how those handles and the overall build quality are. But without an NCase to compare it to, I´m not sure how much that would help me.


----------



## Cube Rhino

Has anyone built using only a slim 240 rad bottom mounted(like EK-CoolStream SE 240) for both cpu and gpu and can comment on the temperatures? With this setup I would probably have room for a res and maybe even a small 120 rad mounted near the cpu but I'm not sure if the 240 slim would be sufficient space or even small enough to fit.


----------



## Aibohphobia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Someone09*
> 
> I can get my hands on a Prodigy M from a friend to see how those handles and the overall build quality are. But without an NCase to compare it to, I´m not sure how much that would help me.


You could mock up the M1 with cardboard to get a feel for how small it is. The M1 is relatively narrow so it's easy to tuck under your arm. The only issue though is it's anodized aluminum so if you care about scratches you'll have to either be very careful or get something to cover it.


----------



## Someone09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aibohphobia*
> 
> You could mock up the M1 with cardboard to get a feel for how small it is.


Already did that.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cube Rhino*
> 
> Has anyone built using only a slim 240 rad bottom mounted(like EK-CoolStream SE 240) for both cpu and gpu and can comment on the temperatures? With this setup I would probably have room for a res and maybe even a small 120 rad mounted near the cpu but I'm not sure if the 240 slim would be sufficient space or even small enough to fit.






 using a 240mm Coolstream SE. The owner says his CPU and GPU load temps are under 60C. I'm kinda impressed by that considering that the CPU is a 4790k and the GPU is a Titan X. It's able to fit with two Silverstone FW-121 PWM fans which are 15mm in thickness.


----------



## Cube Rhino

Wow that's like exactly what I had in mind. Thanks for the link.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> using a 240mm Coolstream SE. The owner says his CPU and GPU load temps are under 60C. I'm kinda impressed by that considering that the CPU is a 4790k and the GPU is a Titan X. It's able to fit with two Silverstone FW-121 PWM fans which are 15mm in thickness.


----------



## exzacklyright

Soon! Won't be as pretty as most of the posts in here.. since I'm **** with cable management... But will be fun!

Just waiting on corsair SF600 psu :[


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cube Rhino*
> 
> Wow that's like exactly what I had in mind. Thanks for the link.


No problem. It's one of the best water cooling setups I've seen with the case, especially the placement of the reservoir. Definitely gonna model my future build after his.


----------



## ChrisTahoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> 
> 
> Soon! Won't be as pretty as most of the posts in here.. since I'm **** with cable management... But will be fun!
> 
> Just waiting on corsair SF600 psu :[


Waiting for the same here. My 250D looks massive by comparison.


----------



## iFreilicht

I've heard the SF600 was delayed until April. Not sure where I read that, though Silverstone will bring out their 92mm fan equipped SFX supplies a little bit earlier.


----------



## PotatoMaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> I've heard the SF600 was delayed until April. Not sure where I read that, though Silverstone will bring out their 92mm fan equipped SFX supplies a little bit earlier.


I've been waiting for the new Silverstone SFX PSU, any word when its supposed to be released officially?


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PotatoMaster*
> 
> I've been waiting for the new Silverstone SFX PSU, any word when its supposed to be released officially?


I think it was late February, don't quote me on it though.


----------



## ChrisTahoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> I've heard the SF600 was delayed until April. Not sure where I read that, though Silverstone will bring out their 92mm fan equipped SFX supplies a little bit earlier.


Johnny Guru over on the Corsair forums said that the SF450 has already shipped to Corsair's hubs, and that the SF600 was shipping soon after the Chinese New Year. From there it's 3 weeks on the long end until it's available for purchase. The rumors of April/May availability are false (according to him).


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisTahoe*
> 
> Johnny Guru over on the Corsair forums said that the SF450 has already shipped to Corsair's hubs, and that the SF600 was shipping soon after the Chinese New Year. From there it's 3 weeks on the long end until it's available for purchase. The rumors of April/May availability are false (according to him).


Yes, apparently the delay is for the Bulldog case and customer support agents that people called confused that with the PSU.


----------



## MLJS54

Have some questions about the M1:

- Would the case fit a SS SX500-LG and a ASUS Direct II CU GTX 780 at the same time? GPU dimensions are as follows: 11.3 " x 5.8 " x 1.6 " or 287 x 147 x 41 MM, and they look ok based on the compatibility section on the M1 website. What worries me is the "tight fit" disclaimer for SXF-L + long GPUs.

- Which CPU cooler is currently recommended? I'd like to go Corsair water AIO if possible.

Thanks in advance.

The case looks amazing and exactly what I was looking for in my planned swap to a SFF setup.


----------



## Qrash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MLJS54*
> 
> Would the case fit a SS SX500-LG and a ASUS Direct II CU GTX 780 at the same time? GPU dimensions are as follows: 11.3 " x 5.8 " x 1.6 " or 287 x 147 x 41 MM, and they look ok based on the compatibility section on the M1 website. What worries me is the "tight fit" disclaimer for SXF-L + long GPUs.


This is the relevant line from the Compatability section of the Ncases.com website:

For cards up to 11.5" (292mm) in the first or second slot: *5.5" (140mm) (4.7"/120mm* at the PCIe power connectors)

So your card's height of 5.8 inches exceeds the quoted limit.

As for the tight fit with SFX-L power supplies, some owners have reported that the pressure applied to the power supply cables is not too high. The cables must be bent immediately as they exit the PS connectors. If the graphics card has a back plate this will decrease the space between the card and the power supply. Some owners of cards that lack a backplate have applied insulating tape to the back of their cards where the power supply cables are making contact as a form of extra safety. So, yes it's tight, but many owners have managed it to their satisfaction.


----------



## MLJS54

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qrash*
> 
> This is the relevant line from the Compatability section of the Ncases.com website:
> 
> For cards up to 11.5" (292mm) in the first or second slot: *5.5" (140mm) (4.7"/120mm* at the PCIe power connectors)
> 
> So your card's height of 5.8 inches exceeds the quoted limit.
> 
> As for the tight fit with SFX-L power supplies, some owners have reported that the pressure applied to the power supply cables is not too high. The cables must be bent immediately as they exit the PS connectors. If the graphics card has a back plate this will decrease the space between the card and the power supply. Some owners of cards that lack a backplate have applied insulating tape to the back of their cards where the power supply cables are making contact as a form of extra safety. So, yes it's tight, but many owners have managed it to their satisfaction.


I assumed there would be enough allowance for 0.3 inches of clearance but perhaps not. My card has a backplate so sounds like I'll be ok with the tight GPU/PSU fit, if the card first in the first place.

Also, I've seen some builds with a H100i - was any custom modding needed to be done to the cooler or can it be dropped right into the case?


----------



## Qrash

No mods are needed for the older version of the H100i, but it's been stated that the newer version is a problem. I think because of its hoses either, they are stiffer or it's how they attach to the CPU block. This webpage shows both versions:

http://www.corsair.com/en-ca/cooling


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MLJS54*
> 
> Also, I've seen some builds with a H100i - was any custom modding needed to be done to the cooler or can it be dropped right into the case?


Several things:
- Check the backplate is oriented correctly, there are two little notches that fit the screws of the Intel mounting plate;
- Sometimes 1mm plastic washers (on the back of the motherboard) can help give extra pressure, better CPU-to-block contact;
- Tubes might kink if you choose certain orientations of CPU block; don't limit yourself to having the Corsair logo the right way up
- Radiator on bracket and fans behind gives you an extra inch for tubing BUT the included short screws are too long (or NCase bracket is too thin) - add more washers - or replace with 1/4" or 6mm screws if you can.


----------



## Ragsters

Can anyone tell me if something like this is possible?


Video Card: R9 nano with ek block
Motherboard: Asrockx99-E itx
PSU: Corsair SFX 600 (When Available)

Rads: Slim 240 bottom with slim silverstone fans and 120mm back with 92mm to 120mm adapter
Water Block: Bitspower monoblock
Ram block: Bitspower
res/pump: Same as mine on my sig rig with a 40mm tube


----------



## galletabah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Can anyone tell me if something like this is possible?
> 
> 
> Video Card: R9 nano with ek block
> Motherboard: Asrockx99-E itx
> PSU: Corsair SFX 600 (When Available)
> 
> Rads: Slim 240 bottom with slim silverstone fans and 120mm back with 92mm to 120mm adapter
> Water Block: Bitspower monoblock
> Ram block: Bitspower
> res/pump: Same as mine on my sig rig with a 40mm tube


and where you put the top/res combo? front the psu?
the r9 nano is not so long
I think that yes


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *galletabah*
> 
> and where you put the top/res combo? front the psu?
> the r9 nano is not so long
> I think that yes


Yes it would be in front of the PSU.


----------



## galletabah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Yes it would be in front of the PSU.


mmmmm i remenber the radiator its placed in front to the psu
How many rads do you will use?
Like this?:


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *galletabah*
> 
> mmmmm i remenber the radiator its placed in front to the psu
> How many rads do you will use?
> Like this?:


If I can get away with using just a 240mm for the entire system I would but I think I may need an extra 120mm where the 92mm goes. Also, I want the pump/ res combo to be vertical.


----------



## galletabah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> If I can get away with using just a 240mm for the entire system I would but I think I may need an extra 120mm where the 92mm goes. Also, I want the pump/ res combo to be vertical.


You have a lot of pictures in hardforum and here, you can inspire your build in those builds, but i think that your harware have too much tdp to dissipate


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *galletabah*
> 
> You have a lot of pictures in hardforum and here, you can inspire your build in those builds, but i think that your harware have too much tdp to dissipate


Isnt that guy using just a 240mm rad?


----------



## galletabah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Isnt that guy using just a 240mm rad?


he is using 90+240 rad
what cpu will do you use?


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *galletabah*
> 
> he is using 90+240 rad
> what cpu will do you use?


I want to do something very silimar to that except with the pump/res vertical. I will be using a 5820k


----------



## galletabah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> I want to do something very silimar to that except with the pump/res vertical. I will be using a 5820k


i have a 5820k 4,5ghz and a 980 1530mhz 24/7 in a project mATX with dual 240 rads and i have excelent temps
 (waiting the reservoir)

I tried my hardware on stock clocks with an alphacol st30, a pair of ap15 on full speed and the temps are acceptable, but not goods
I dont want think the temps that you will have if you wil use a pair of slim fans


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *galletabah*
> 
> i have a 5820k 4,5ghz and a 980 1530mhz 24/7 in a project mATX with dual 240 rads and i have excelent temps
> (waiting the reservoir)
> 
> I tried my hardware on stock clocks with an alphacol st30, a pair of ap15 on full speed and the temps are acceptable, but not goods
> I dont want think the temps that you will have if you wil use a pair of slim fans


Looks good. Do you have the hardware specs for the rig you showed me earlier? I want to see exactly what radiators he used. I would be extremely satisfied If I found out that a 92mm and a 240mm would be enough for my needs. I don't plan on overclocking much if at all.


----------



## galletabah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Looks good. Do you have the hardware specs for the rig you showed me earlier? I want to see exactly what radiators he used. I would be extremely satisfied If I found out that a 92mm and a 240mm would be enough for my needs. I don't plan on overclocking much if at all.


yes, you can find it here:
http://pcpartpicker.com/p/P4KvP6


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *galletabah*
> 
> yes, you can find it here:
> http://pcpartpicker.com/p/P4KvP6


Hmmm... I didnt see the 240mm radiator listed.


----------



## galletabah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Hmmm... I didnt see the 240mm radiator listed.


Yes men:EK-CoolStream SE 240 (Slim Dual)


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *galletabah*
> 
> Yes men:EK-CoolStream SE 240 (Slim Dual)


Great thanks! Should I assume Nemisis is the best 92mm rad available?


----------



## galletabah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Great thanks! Should I assume Nemisis is the best 92mm rad available?


here say that the radiadtor can dissipate 220W with a full 92mm fan
I think that is a great solution


----------



## galletabah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Great thanks! Should I assume Nemisis is the best 92mm rad available?


http://hardforum.com/attachments/img_0917-001-jpg.416/


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *galletabah*
> 
> http://hardforum.com/attachments/img_0917-001-jpg.416/


That is exactly what I had in my mind! Great! Thanks so much for this! Any idea who did it?


----------



## galletabah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> That is exactly what I had in my mind! Great! Thanks so much for this! Any idea who did it?


with an EK-CoolStream SE 24, d5 with combo res/top and with a little modding for screw the pump to the front i think, im not sure
i see it here: http://hardforum.com/threads/ncase-m1-a-crowdfunded-mini-itx-case-updates-in-first-post.1717132/page-474#post-1042155835


----------



## Sazexa

Hello everyone! I just finished a build inside this marvelous little case. If anyone has any questions, feel free to ask or message me. It was quite fun, and it performs pretty decently, too.


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> Hello everyone! I just finished a build inside this marvelous little case. If anyone has any questions, feel free to ask or message me. It was quite fun, and it performs pretty decently, too.


Can you rotate your CPU cooler and is that a SFX-L PSU? How do you have the fan facing inwards?


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> Can you rotate your CPU cooler and is that a SFX-L PSU? How do you have the fan facing inwards?


I could rotate my cooler, but if I did it would be a bit choked on air. Right now I figure the 120mm pulls in air and brings it into both the PSU, but allows the CPU cooler to pull some air in also.

I also do have an SFX-L power supply. It can be mounted either way, but due to the offset of connectors, and the length of the GTX 980, I had to spin the PSU around so the intake fan on it was facing inwards on the case, otherwise one of the two wouldn't have fit. When Corsair releases their SX600 PSU, I may upgrade to it.

I'm also considering upgrading two 2x 16GB of memory, but, I'd probably need a different CPU cooler, since I can't find any memory as low-profile as my current modules with the higher capacity, or that don't come with heat spreaders.

EDIT: I should mention, in case you didn't see, the CPU cooler is a Noctua NH-D9DX i4. And as I said, it can be mounted as it is, or rotated, and that's on both LGA 2011-V3 Square ILM or Narrow ILM sockets.


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> I could rotate my cooler, but if I did it would be a bit choked on air. Right now I figure the 120mm pulls in air and brings it into both the PSU, but allows the CPU cooler to pull some air in also.
> 
> I also do have an SFX-L power supply. It can be mounted either way, but due to the offset of connectors, and the length of the GTX 980, I had to spin the PSU around so the intake fan on it was facing inwards on the case, otherwise one of the two wouldn't have fit. When Corsair releases their SX600 PSU, I may upgrade to it.
> 
> I'm also considering upgrading two 2x 16GB of memory, but, I'd probably need a different CPU cooler, since I can't find any memory as low-profile as my current modules with the higher capacity, or that don't come with heat spreaders.


I think I understand what you mean. I just found rotating my NH-U9B SE2 so it exhaust air out at the top kept the CPU cooler.

Do you have a picture from the top to show how to config the PSU? I tried to face my SFX-L inwards but the PSU bracket got in the way. My PSU bracket should be the V3.


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> I think I understand what you mean. I just found rotating my NH-U9B SE2 so it exhaust air out at the top kept the CPU cooler.
> 
> Do you have a picture from the top to show how to config the PSU? I tried to face my SFX-L inwards but the PSU bracket got in the way. My PSU bracket should be the V3.


I do actually. Here's quite a few pictures to help visualize the whole build. The only thing missing really is the SSD, which I'm waiting to return in the mail.


----------



## Tennobanzai

Thanks for the pics! I didn't see that rear 92mm fan. That PSU cable bent so much would make me nervous.


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> Thanks for the pics! I didn't see that rear 92mm fan. That PSU cable bent so much would make me nervous.


No problem! I'd probably be nervous too, but, I'm an electrician, and have a good feel for how much abuse cables can actually take. Worst case scenario I just order a replacement from NCases anyways!


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> No problem! I'd probably be nervous too, but, I'm an electrician, and have a good feel for how much abuse cables can actually take. Worst case scenario I just order a replacement from NCases anyways!


Ah that makes sense! I just realized you have the ASRock X99. I was wondering how you got the RAM on top since I thought it was the ASRock Z97


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> Ah that makes sense! I just realized you have the ASRock X99. I was wondering how you got the RAM on top since I thought it was the ASRock Z97


Yes, I do have the X99e-ITX/ac. I'm currently running an i7-5820K, just to hold place until the 6950X releases. It runs very cool though. My idle temperatures are around 24C, and when gaming though my GTX 980 has gotten up to 80C, the CPU never went over 45C. Even when loading on the CPU hard, or running a stress test like AIDA64, the highest I could get the CPU on stock clock was around 45C.


----------



## exzacklyright

Corsair SF600 Update:
Quote:


> So, the SKU sheets went out this past week. What that means is the resellers have the information in their hands that allow them to accurately list the product on their website.
> 
> The 450W is in U.S. and E.U. warehouses no later than Monday. The 600W should be there on 3/11.


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> Corsair SF600 Update:


Excellent news! I think I'll be upgrading to the 600W myself once I see some reviews.


----------



## Ragsters

Can someone tell me what the screw on plate is adjacent to the PCI-E bracket? It can be seen on the back of the case.


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Can someone tell me what the screw on plate is adjacent to the PCI-E bracket? It can be seen on the back of the case.


I'm not entirely sure what it's for, but it's removeable, and in my findings, I NEEDED to remove it to take off/put in PCI brackets and cards.


----------



## Aibohphobia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Can someone tell me what the screw on plate is adjacent to the PCI-E bracket? It can be seen on the back of the case.


It's a dust cover.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aibohphobia*
> 
> It's a dust cover.


A dust cover? Why would it be removable?


----------



## Aibohphobia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> A dust cover? Why would it be removable?


The hole is extra big to allow easier installation/removal of the video cards. This especially comes in handy on motherboards with tall audio capacitors in the bottom-left corner of the board, so you can lift the video card high enough so the retention tab on the card's bracket will clear those caps.

And since the hole is larger than on other cases, people wanted a dust cover for it.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aibohphobia*
> 
> The hole is extra big to allow easier installation/removal of the video cards. This especially comes in handy on motherboards with tall audio capacitors in the bottom-left corner of the board, so you can lift the video card high enough so the retention tab on the card's bracket will clear those caps.
> 
> And since the hole is larger than on other cases, people wanted a dust cover for it.


Thanks!


----------



## Sazexa

So, I see a user somewhere out there on the internet has tried to install an EKWB Predator 240 liquid cooling kit into an NCase M1. While he managed to do so, I wouldn't particularly call it successful, as he had some issues. But, if all my measurements are correct, which hopefully they are, I'll be able to use the same cooler with some slight modifications to the side 120mm fan bracket. I'll keep everyone informed as this goes on.


----------



## JCArch

I posted over in the EK Club thread, but figured I'd leave this here too as I'm finally starting to see the light at the end of the tunnel. This is such a fantastic case!

Sorry for the semi-potato picture


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCArch*
> 
> I posted over in the EK Club thread, but figured I'd leave this here too as I'm finally starting to see the light at the end of the tunnel. This is such a fantastic case!
> 
> Sorry for the semi-potato picture


Looks fantastic but where are the radiators going to go?


----------



## JCArch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Looks fantastic but where are the radiators going to go?


I have an EK 240SE radiator that's not pictured that I'll be mounting to the side fan bracket. I'm planning on running 2 of the slim Silverstone fans with it because it allows a good bit more of room to work. Depending on temps I could potentially switch to Vardar's.


----------



## Tennobanzai

I don't think i've posted my rigs here so i'll make a short list of each. Pics are mostly updated but switched my fan setups. My cable management needs some work done but I change my setups so often I don't really care much anymore. I'm planning on getting a fourth soon and my setups will change again lol.



Right side.

Asus Z170i Pro Gaming
i7-6700K
G.Skill 16GB 3200Mhz 14-14-14-34 Volt 1.31
Noctua NH-C14 with San Ace 120mm fans
Samsung 850 EVO 500GB M.2
Samsung M9T 2 TB
Silverstone SFX-L SX500-LG
Reference GTX 980

Middle
ASRock Fatal1ty Z170 Gaming-ITX/ac
i7-6700K
G.Skill 16GB 3200Mhz 16-16-16-36 Volt 1.26
Corsair H100i with 120mm GT AP14
Samsung 850 EVO 500GB 2.5 Inch
Samsung M9T 2 TB
Silverstone SFX ST45SF-G
Asus Turbo GTX 970

Left
ASRock Z97E-ITX/ac
i5-5675C
G.Skill 8GB 1866Mhz 8-9-9-24
Noctua NH-U9B SE2 with 92mm GT AP14
Crucial M500 240GH
Samsung M9T 2 TB
Corsair CS450M
EVGA GTX 750 Ti


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCArch*
> 
> I have an EK 240SE radiator that's not pictured that I'll be mounting to the side fan bracket. I'm planning on running 2 of the slim Silverstone fans with it because it allows a good bit more of room to work. Depending on temps I could potentially switch to Vardar's.


So a 240SE for the entire system? What about the bottom of the case?


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> I don't think i've posted my rigs here so i'll make a short list of each. Pics are mostly updated but switched my fan setups. My cable management needs some work done but I change my setups so often I don't really care much anymore. I'm planning on getting a fourth soon and my setups will change again lol.


Damn! Are you trying to get a case for each version? LOL


----------



## JCArch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> So a 240SE for the entire system? What about the bottom of the case?


I was looking into adding a 120SE in the bottom, but with the way the fittings would be in close proximity to each other it would be really tough to get it to work. I don't plan on doing any intense over clocking, so I'm hoping it's enough. I'll have to keep an eye on temps when I get it up and running


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCArch*
> 
> I was looking into adding a 120SE in the bottom, but with the way the fittings would be in close proximity to each other it would be really tough to get it to work. I don't plan on doing any intense over clocking, so I'm hoping it's enough. I'll have to keep an eye on temps when I get it up and running


Yeah, let us know. I am thinking of a 240mm with a 92mm radiator but if a 240mm will suffice, I much rather go for that.


----------



## halpo

since this case is very hard to come by, has anyone looked at the Lian-Li PC-Q10 ? It seems to be quite similar, same makers, etc. What are the differences?


----------



## JCArch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Yeah, let us know. I am thinking of a 240mm with a 92mm radiator but if a 240mm will suffice, I much rather go for that.


I was trying to figure out if having a 120mm intake fan in the bottom underneath the graphics card would help at all. It doesn't seem likely, though, since it wouldn't be directly involved in dissipating heat from the radiator. It would keep the inside cooler, however. Any thoughts?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *halpo*
> 
> since this case is very hard to come by, has anyone looked at the Lian-Li PC-Q10 ? It seems to be quite similar, same makers, etc. What are the differences?


At a glance, the supported PSU size is ATX, where the M1 is SFX, and fan/cooling solutions are mounted to the top rather than the side bracket that the M1 has. The clearance looks like it'd be lass than the M1 with that orientation. Other than that it looks to be very similar and is probably indeed inspired by Necere's M1 design.


----------



## aerial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> I don't think i've posted my rigs here so i'll make a short list of each. Pics are mostly updated but switched my fan setups. My cable management needs some work done but I change my setups so often I don't really care much anymore. I'm planning on getting a fourth soon and my setups will change again lol.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2722136/


Damn, that must be your favourite case


----------



## exzacklyright

Soon https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01CGI5M24/ref=cm_sw_r_other_awd_dH21wbXZAE9X6

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> Soon https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01CGI5M24/ref=cm_sw_r_other_awd_dH21wbXZAE9X6


Yes, very soon. I'm looking forward to it. While I do enjoy my SilverStone SX-500-LG, the extra room for cable management would be MUCH appreciated. Especially once I get this watercooling loop set up.


----------



## exzacklyright

Looks like they removed it. Here is a link to a cached copy via google.
http://webcache.googleusercontent.co...&ct=clnk&gl=us

I was able to place an order through the cached copy somehow.

Here are the details from the page in case the cached copy gets removed:

Corsair SF600 High Performance SFX Power Supply SFX12V 600 Power Supply CP-9020105-NA
by Corsair
Price: $119.99 & FREE Shipping. Details
Temporarily out of stock.
Order now and we'll deliver when available. We'll e-mail you with an estimated delivery date as soon as we have more information. Your account will only be charged when we ship the item.

Ships from and sold by Amazon.com. Gift-wrap available.

• SFX Form Factor: High end performance in a small form factor
• 80 PLUS Gold certified: High efficiency operation for less excess heat and lower operating costs
• Fully Modular: Make your builds and upgrades easy, with clean, great-looking results
• 100% Japanese 105 electrolytic capacitors: Premium internal components ensure solid power delivery and long term reliability
• Zero RPM Fan Mode: Virtually silent operation at low and medium loads
• Seven year warranty: Your guarantee of reliable operation that will last across several system builds

Product Description
SF Series power supplies bring legendary Corsair performance and reliability to the SFX small form factor standard. They have the features you've come to expect from Corsair, with super-efficient 80 PLUS Gold certification, superior voltage regulation, Zero RPM mode for virtually silent operation, and 100% 105 Japanese electrolytic capacitors for better reliability. Fully modular cables make installation quick and easy. If you have big ideas for your next small form factor system, SF Series has the reliable power delivery and quiet, efficient operation you need.

Brand Name
Corsair

Item model number
CP-9020105-NA

Item Weight
1.9 pounds

Product Dimensions
4.9 x 2.5 x 3.9 inches

Item Dimensions L x W x H
4.9 x 2.5 x 3.9 inches

ASIN
B01CGI5M24

Shipping Weight
1 pounds (View shipping rates and policies)

Domestic Shipping
Currently, item can be shipped only within the U.S. and to APO/FPO addresses. For APO/FPO shipments, please check with the manufacturer regarding warranty and support issues.

International Shipping
This item is not eligible for international shipping. Learn More

Date First Available
March 1, 2016


----------



## Danzle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> I don't think i've posted my rigs here so i'll make a short list of each. Pics are mostly updated but switched my fan setups. My cable management needs some work done but I change my setups so often I don't really care much anymore. I'm planning on getting a fourth soon and my setups will change again lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Right side.
> 
> Asus Z170i Pro Gaming
> i7-6700K
> G.Skill 16GB 3200Mhz 14-14-14-34 Volt 1.31
> Noctua NH-C14 with San Ace 120mm fans
> Samsung 850 EVO 500GB M.2
> Samsung M9T 2 TB
> Silverstone SFX-L SX500-LG
> Reference GTX 980
> 
> Middle
> ASRock Fatal1ty Z170 Gaming-ITX/ac
> i7-6700K
> G.Skill 16GB 3200Mhz 16-16-16-36 Volt 1.26
> Corsair H100i with 120mm GT AP14
> Samsung 850 EVO 500GB 2.5 Inch
> Samsung M9T 2 TB
> Silverstone SFX ST45SF-G
> Asus Turbo GTX 970
> 
> Left
> ASRock Z97E-ITX/ac
> i5-5675C
> G.Skill 8GB 1866Mhz 8-9-9-24
> Noctua NH-U9B SE2 with 92mm GT AP14
> Crucial M500 240GH
> Samsung M9T 2 TB
> Corsair CS450M
> EVGA GTX 750 Ti


A good chance to ask: Which CPU cooler do you like more, H100i or NH-C14 (for this case)? I would guess that the H100i is louder/cooler and the C14 quieter/warmer in the M1.


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> Looks like they removed it. Here is a link to a cached copy via google.
> http://webcache.googleusercontent.co...&ct=clnk&gl=us
> 
> I was able to place an order through the cached copy somehow.
> 
> Here are the details from the page in case the cached copy gets removed:
> 
> Corsair SF600 High Performance SFX Power Supply SFX12V 600 Power Supply CP-9020105-NA
> by Corsair
> Price: $119.99 & FREE Shipping. Details
> Temporarily out of stock.
> Order now and we'll deliver when available. We'll e-mail you with an estimated delivery date as soon as we have more information. Your account will only be charged when we ship the item.
> 
> Ships from and sold by Amazon.com. Gift-wrap available.
> 
> • SFX Form Factor: High end performance in a small form factor
> • 80 PLUS Gold certified: High efficiency operation for less excess heat and lower operating costs
> • Fully Modular: Make your builds and upgrades easy, with clean, great-looking results
> • 100% Japanese 105 electrolytic capacitors: Premium internal components ensure solid power delivery and long term reliability
> • Zero RPM Fan Mode: Virtually silent operation at low and medium loads
> • Seven year warranty: Your guarantee of reliable operation that will last across several system builds
> 
> Product Description
> SF Series power supplies bring legendary Corsair performance and reliability to the SFX small form factor standard. They have the features you've come to expect from Corsair, with super-efficient 80 PLUS Gold certification, superior voltage regulation, Zero RPM mode for virtually silent operation, and 100% 105 Japanese electrolytic capacitors for better reliability. Fully modular cables make installation quick and easy. If you have big ideas for your next small form factor system, SF Series has the reliable power delivery and quiet, efficient operation you need.
> 
> Brand Name
> Corsair
> 
> Item model number
> CP-9020105-NA
> 
> Item Weight
> 1.9 pounds
> 
> Product Dimensions
> 4.9 x 2.5 x 3.9 inches
> 
> Item Dimensions L x W x H
> 4.9 x 2.5 x 3.9 inches
> 
> ASIN
> B01CGI5M24
> 
> Shipping Weight
> 1 pounds (View shipping rates and policies)
> 
> Domestic Shipping
> Currently, item can be shipped only within the U.S. and to APO/FPO addresses. For APO/FPO shipments, please check with the manufacturer regarding warranty and support issues.
> 
> International Shipping
> This item is not eligible for international shipping. Learn More
> 
> Date First Available
> March 1, 2016


Excellent. When you get the unit in, would you mind sending me some pictures? I'd love to see what kind of cables it comes with. I'm also curious if it matches any pin-outs to current Corsair PSU's. Or if cablemod will make cables for these units.


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Damn! Are you trying to get a case for each version? LOL


In the beginning I had reasons for each build. If I added a fourth I'll just have to admit my addiction








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerial*
> 
> Damn, that must be your favourite case


Honestly yes. I like how versatile it is.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danzle*
> 
> A good chance to ask: Which CPU cooler do you like more, H100i or NH-C14 (for this case)? I would guess that the H100i is louder/cooler and the C14 quieter/warmer in the M1.


I like the NH-C14 the best. It fits this case perfectly. The H100i is a close second but I hate that it has a SATA power connector. Plus I prefer air over water when it's possible. I have a H105 (doesn't have SATA connector), but I feel like it's slightly too bulky.

I ended up retesting with my Gentle Typhoons and I think they'll stay. They are 0-2C hotter compared to the San Ace, but less noise. Old pic of the setup. I also have AP14 but they make more noise compared to the AP13 and San Aces.


----------



## exzacklyright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> Excellent. When you get the unit in, would you mind sending me some pictures? I'd love to see what kind of cables it comes with. I'm also curious if it matches any pin-outs to current Corsair PSU's. Or if cablemod will make cables for these units.




http://www.inet.se/produkt/6900046/corsair-sf600-600w#/specs


----------



## halpo

will it fit in a carry on bag?


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *halpo*
> 
> will it fit in a carry on bag?


A bit of a large carry-on, but yes. A company actually makes a bag meant for transporting it. Just do a search of "Ncase M1 bag." I would recommend using solid state drives though, if you plan on flying with it often. High altitudes and all those vibrations can mess up a traditional hard disk over time.


----------



## Ragsters

Im really excited about the new corsiar PSU. Please post more updates when they become available.


----------



## Sazexa

I noticed some talk of cables before hand; does anyone know if these share the same pin-out to any other Corsair PSU's, yet?


----------



## MLJS54

I am building a system for a friend of mine, and got in on the May pre-order for the M1 V5.

Which parts do you recommend I purchase now vs. later? The case won't get here until early-mid June.

Any feedback is appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MLJS54*
> 
> I am building a system for a friend of mine, and got in on the May pre-order for the M1 V5.
> 
> Which parts do you recommend I purchase now vs. later? The case won't get here until early-mid June.
> 
> Any feedback is appreciated.
> 
> Thanks.


I think it depends on the circumstances. Is it a completely new build? Budget? Goal?

IMO, without knowing these things, I would only be comfortable with buying the storage harddrive and possibly the main storage/OS drive.


----------



## MLJS54

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> I think it depends on the circumstances. Is it a completely new build? Budget? Goal?
> 
> IMO, without knowing these things, I would only be comfortable with buying the storage harddrive and possibly the main storage/OS drive.


This will be a completely new build.

Budget without the case is up to $1,200, but it would be ideal if I can keep it closer to $1,000.

I'm thinking something along the lines of:

CPU - i5-6600k
GPU - EVGA GTX 970 FTW
RAM - G.Skill 16GB 3200
Mobo - ASUS ROG Impact VIII *or* MSI Gaming Z170I
SSD - Samsung 850 EVO 500GB
Cooler - Not 100% sure
PSU - Not 100% sure

I understand new Nvidia GPUs are rumored to be coming out in 2H16? Likely no point in waiting for new CPU as the Skylake chips will be more than enough for this build. Anything in the cooler / PSU department worth waiting for?


----------



## NvNw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MLJS54*
> 
> This will be a completely new build.
> 
> Budget without the case is up to $1,200, but it would be ideal if I can keep it closer to $1,000.
> 
> I'm thinking something along the lines of:
> 
> CPU - i5-6600k
> GPU - EVGA GTX 970 FTW
> RAM - G.Skill 16GB 3200
> Mobo - ASUS ROG Impact VIII *or* MSI Gaming Z170I
> SSD - Samsung 850 EVO 500GB
> Cooler - Not 100% sure
> PSU - Not 100% sure
> 
> I understand new Nvidia GPUs are rumored to be coming out in 2H16? Likely no point in waiting for new CPU as the Skylake chips will be more than enough for this build. Anything in the cooler / PSU department worth waiting for?


For the cooler you can go with almost any 240 AIO, or if you don't want water maybe a noctua C14..., you can check the Google Spreadsheet of the M1 that have all the compatibility of coolers.

For the PSU for a 970 you can go with the a Silverstone SFX 450w, that should be enough, if you are bothered with the fan noise and the chipping sound it does you can change the fan for a Noiseblocker PC-P... But i'll suggest to wait to see how are the Cosair new SFX psu before buying a Silverstone...

Ah also, if you are gonna go with a EVGA 970 it will be better if you buy one with a blower design since the ACX models send all the heat to the inside, i have a 980TI with the ACX cooler and it was overheating really fast unless i remove all the side panels and give it some external airflow...


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MLJS54*
> 
> This will be a completely new build.
> 
> Budget without the case is up to $1,200, but it would be ideal if I can keep it closer to $1,000.
> 
> I'm thinking something along the lines of:
> 
> CPU - i5-6600k
> GPU - EVGA GTX 970 FTW
> RAM - G.Skill 16GB 3200
> Mobo - ASUS ROG Impact VIII *or* MSI Gaming Z170I
> SSD - Samsung 850 EVO 500GB
> Cooler - Not 100% sure
> PSU - Not 100% sure
> 
> I understand new Nvidia GPUs are rumored to be coming out in 2H16? Likely no point in waiting for new CPU as the Skylake chips will be more than enough for this build. Anything in the cooler / PSU department worth waiting for?


Looks like a pretty good build. You should look at the Asus Z170i Pro Gaming and ASRock Z170 ITX as well.

IMO, you should wait on the PSU since Corsair is coming out with 2 SFX PSUs and Silverstone is releasing 2-3 SFX/SFX-L, but i'm not sure when Silverstone is releasing them.

If you go air cooling, doesn't matter too much if you want or not, unless you wait the NH-C14, which supplies might be dropping off since it's out of production.


----------



## MLJS54

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> Looks like a pretty good build. You should look at the Asus Z170i Pro Gaming and ASRock Z170 ITX as well.
> 
> IMO, you should wait on the PSU since Corsair is coming out with 2 SFX PSUs and Silverstone is releasing 2-3 SFX/SFX-L, but i'm not sure when Silverstone is releasing them.
> 
> If you go air cooling, doesn't matter too much if you want or not, unless you wait the NH-C14, which supplies might be dropping off since it's out of production.


Thanks. Looks like I'll wait closer to end of May to buy the majority of parts, and will be on the lookout for SSD deals when they pop up. I'll do some more research on the different mobos. I'm not going crazy w/ OCing so am looking for something with a solid build. I've had good luck with ASUS ROG boards in the past, but they're a bit pricey and I don't really take full advantage of their features, so a cheaper alternative with a solid build would definitely be great.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NvNw*
> 
> For the cooler you can go with almost any 240 AIO, or if you don't want water maybe a noctua C14..., you can check the Google Spreadsheet of the M1 that have all the compatibility of coolers.
> 
> For the PSU for a 970 you can go with the a Silverstone SFX 450w, that should be enough, if you are bothered with the fan noise and the chipping sound it does you can change the fan for a Noiseblocker PC-P... But i'll suggest to wait to see how are the Cosair new SFX psu before buying a Silverstone...
> 
> Ah also, if you are gonna go with a EVGA 970 it will be better if you buy one with a blower design since the ACX models send all the heat to the inside, i have a 980TI with the ACX cooler and it was overheating really fast unless i remove all the side panels and give it some external airflow...


Thanks. I'll likely just get a Corsair AIO then, as I've had a H100i in another build and really liked it. Any particular model of the newer Corsair AIOs that "fit the best"?

Also, re: EVGA cards, do you mean to go for something like this?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487069&cm_re=evga_970-_-14-487-069-_-Product


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MLJS54*
> 
> Thanks. Looks like I'll wait closer to end of May to buy the majority of parts, and will be on the lookout for SSD deals when they pop up. I'll do some more research on the different mobos. I'm not going crazy w/ OCing so am looking for something with a solid build. I've had good luck with ASUS ROG boards in the past, but they're a bit pricey and I don't really take full advantage of their features, so a cheaper alternative with a solid build would definitely be great.
> Thanks. I'll likely just get a Corsair AIO then, as I've had a H100i in another build and really liked it. Any particular model of the newer Corsair AIOs that "fit the best"?
> 
> Also, re: EVGA cards, do you mean to go for something like this?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487069&cm_re=evga_970-_-14-487-069-_-Product


I went with the Asus Z170i Pro Gaming over the Impact this time around. I'm like you, I don't go crazy with overclocking and the Pro Gaming comes with a M.2 interface. The Impact has a U.2, which is a lot more limited and not that ideal for SFF IMO.


----------



## NvNw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MLJS54*
> 
> Thanks. Looks like I'll wait closer to end of May to buy the majority of parts, and will be on the lookout for SSD deals when they pop up. I'll do some more research on the different mobos. I'm not going crazy w/ OCing so am looking for something with a solid build. I've had good luck with ASUS ROG boards in the past, but they're a bit pricey and I don't really take full advantage of their features, so a cheaper alternative with a solid build would definitely be great.
> Thanks. I'll likely just get a Corsair AIO then, as I've had a H100i in another build and really liked it. Any particular model of the newer Corsair AIOs that "fit the best"?
> 
> Also, re: EVGA cards, do you mean to go for something like this?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487069&cm_re=evga_970-_-14-487-069-_-Product


Yup. something like that. Or maybe one with an AIO:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487173&cm_re=970_gtx-_-14-487-173-_-Product

If you go with a air cooler or a AIO 120mm for the cpu you could fit the radiator on one of the sides if the side panel.









That way you can OC the gpu and it will be dead silence.


----------



## jpm804

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> I went with the Asus Z170i Pro Gaming over the Impact this time around. I'm like you, I don't go crazy with overclocking and the Pro Gaming comes with a M.2 interface. The Impact has a U.2, which is a lot more limited and not that ideal for SFF IMO.


I vote also to look at the Z170i pro gaming board for an Ncase build. I just used one in my Ncase build and have been very happy with it. The ROG impact VIII was tempting but with the lack of m.2 connector in favor of u.2 I passed since I wanted to try a samsung pro 950 in the build... also I wasnt doing much overclocking then it made the decision easier.

Also the AIO cooler, just a heads up to stay away from the H100i GTX as I heard it will not fit in the ncase due to the tubiing not being to be bent as easily making it impossible to fit in the case. I originally had a H100i GTX i was going to use but changed plans when I read that. I wanted to use older H100i but could not find one at a decent price, so I went with a H105 i got a good price and while I thought it would not fit in the case. I saw others had gotten it to work so I ended using that and been happy with the results.


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jpm804*
> 
> I vote also to look at the Z170i pro gaming board for an Ncase build. I just used one in my Ncase build and have been very happy with it. The ROG impact VIII was tempting but with the lack of m.2 connector in favor of u.2 I passed since I wanted to try a samsung pro 950 in the build... also I wasnt doing much overclocking then it made the decision easier.
> 
> Also the AIO cooler, just a heads up to stay away from the H100i GTX as I heard it will not fit in the ncase due to the tubiing not being to be bent as easily making it impossible to fit in the case. I originally had a H100i GTX i was going to use but changed plans when I read that. I wanted to use older H100i but could not find one at a decent price, so I went with a H105 i got a good price and while I thought it would not fit in the case. I saw others had gotten it to work so I ended using that and been happy with the results.


I have both the ASRock and Asus Z170. I like them equally and they're about the same price. I don't really under why Asus went with the U.2 on the Impact this time around. It's equal to M.2 in performance right?

I also have the H100i and H105, but the H105 seemed to be a tight squeeze, but I like the H105 more since it doesn't require a SATA power connector.


----------



## PotatoMaster

Corsair SF600...Check this out boys









http://www.corsair.com/en-us/sf-series-sf600-600-watt-80-plus-gold-certified-high-performance-sfx-psu


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PotatoMaster*
> 
> Corsair SF600...Check this out boys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.corsair.com/en-us/sf-series-sf600-600-watt-80-plus-gold-certified-high-performance-sfx-psu


Sweet!!!! Anyone know if the pin layout are the same as other corsair cables?


----------



## Ragsters

Amazon linky!!!!!


----------



## WiSK

Strange, there's no 80 Plus certification test published at Ecova. Does anyone know the OEM for the SF600?


----------



## Aibohphobia

OEM for the new Corsair SFX units is Great Wall. I don't see any 80 Plus test reports for the SFX units under their name though.


----------



## exzacklyright

MY PSU Will be here Friday


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aibohphobia*
> 
> OEM for the new Corsair SFX units is Great Wall. I don't see any 80 Plus test reports for the SFX units under their name though.


Great Wall has OEM'd for Corsair before, and typically makes some decent or good PSU's.


----------



## PotatoMaster

Awesome build by HRC. Anyone know how many and what fittings were used?


----------



## Natskyge

I im in the process of planing a watercooling build and saw this external resovoir made of what looks like acetal and conections thourgh the two tube passthorghs, so i thourght i might ask where you can get one of thoose in Europe?


----------



## JCArch

Is it this reservoir?

If this is what you were looking for, Aqua Tuning is the only site in Europe that carries FrozenQ products, but it doesn't look like they carry that particular res. It could be worth a shot asking if they're able to order it for you, or you'll have to order it from the states (performance-pcs) or another dealer abroad.


----------



## BaK2BaK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCArch*
> 
> Is it this reservoir
> 
> If this is what you were looking for, Aqua Tuning is the only site in Europe that carries FrozenQ products, but it doesn't look like they carry that particular res. It could be worth a shot asking if they're able to order it for you, or you'll have to order it from the states (performance-pcs) or another dealer abroad.
> ?


I ordered it directly from frozenq, but it is out of stock right now.
Shipping was $24


----------



## JCArch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BaK2BaK*
> 
> I ordered it directly from frozenq, but it is out of stock right now.
> Shipping was $24


Yikes, that's pretty steep! I have to say that the build quality is fantastic and it really is a neat little solution for the case. I don't know how I would have reacted if there was $24 shipping, but I can attest to the fact that it's a fantastic product.

I just clicked the link and it looks like they have 10 of them in stock. Hopefully you get it soon!


----------



## Natskyge

On a second thourght, it might be possible to use a ek predator 240 in the correct orientation if i use these fittings: http://www.bitspower.com.tw/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=155_165&products_id=692 to make sure the tubes dont can fit with the PSU installed. Any ideas?


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Natskyge*
> 
> On a second thourght, it might be possible to use a ek predator 240 in the correct orientation if i use these fittings: http://www.bitspower.com.tw/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=155_165&products_id=692 to make sure the tubes dont can fit with the PSU installed. Any ideas?


Fittings aren't the issue, it's the offset on the radiator from the pump, that causes the mounting holes to not allow them to mount on the side bracket with proper fitment.


----------



## Natskyge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> Fittings aren't the issue, it's the offset on the radiator from the pump, that causes the mounting holes to not allow them to mount on the side bracket with proper fitment.


Couldn't i just drill some holes?


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Natskyge*
> 
> Couldn't i just drill some holes?


You could, but then you'd still likely only get 4 of 6/8 mounting screws. You can also consider using washers to make up for the lack of positioning for the others. I considered it, but, didn't want to deal with the issues of custom drilling holes and forcing something to fit that wouldn't normally. I've planned a full custom loop.

Theoretically though, it can be done. You just need to definitely give it some convincing and rotating metal >







If you're up for it, I'd love to see how it turns out for you.


----------



## Natskyge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> You could, but then you'd still likely only get 4 of 6/8 mounting screws. You can also consider using washers to make up for the lack of positioning for the others. I considered it, but, didn't want to deal with the issues of custom drilling holes and forcing something to fit that wouldn't normally. I've planned a full custom loop.
> 
> Theoretically though, it can be done. You just need to definitely give it some convincing and rotating metal >
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you're up for it, I'd love to see how it turns out for you.


I think i will try with a cardboard model first, ill report my results back.


----------



## Chickensoup23

Ordered my V5! Over 300$ here in Canada...worth it!

I'm looking for a 120mm cooler. Will the H80i GT with only one fan fit on there (its SUPER thick)? I'd rather use that over some crappy thin Coolermaster unit or an H75...I'm running a decent OC (delid) so a thicker one would be preferred! I like the original H80i (38mm thick) but those are impossible to find nowadays.

I'm going for silence and I already have a Noctua fan ready for it. Has to be a 120mm because hybrid card.


----------



## jpm804

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chickensoup23*
> 
> Ordered my V5! Over 300$ here in Canada...worth it!
> 
> I'm looking for a 120mm cooler. Will the H80i GT with only one fan fit on there (its SUPER thick)? I'd rather use that over some crappy thin Coolermaster unit or an H75...I'm running a decent OC (delid) so a thicker one would be preferred! I like the original H80i (38mm thick) but those are impossible to find nowadays.
> 
> I'm going for silence and I already have a Noctua fan ready for it. Has to be a 120mm because hybrid card.


I have a h105 (38mm) and that barely fit. I don't think the h80i GT with the thicker radiator plus thicker / stiffer braided hoses will be able to fit.


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chickensoup23*
> 
> Ordered my V5! Over 300$ here in Canada...worth it!
> 
> I'm looking for a 120mm cooler. Will the H80i GT with only one fan fit on there (its SUPER thick)? I'd rather use that over some crappy thin Coolermaster unit or an H75...I'm running a decent OC (delid) so a thicker one would be preferred! I like the original H80i (38mm thick) but those are impossible to find nowadays.
> 
> I'm going for silence and I already have a Noctua fan ready for it. Has to be a 120mm because hybrid card.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jpm804*
> 
> I have a h105 (38mm) and that barely fit. I don't think the h80i GT with the thicker radiator plus thicker / stiffer braided hoses will be able to fit.


A 40mm thick radiator is honestly, probably the thickest you should want to go. I'll be doing a custom loop soon, and I'm opting 240 x 38mm thick radiator myself. I did the measurements before hand, but can see how it's such a tight fit. It fits with the fans fine, but you need room for tubing and you of course want actual air flow from your fans as well. You could almost fit a 240 x 38 and a push/pull configuration with 25mm thick fans, but you'd need a good 10mm or so extra clearance to actually allow that, and again, you'd be kind of suffocating one side's air flow.

TL;DR -- Stick to a 40mm or under thick radiator and one set of fans.


----------



## Chickensoup23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jpm804*
> 
> I have a h105 (38mm) and that barely fit. I don't think the h80i GT with the thicker radiator plus thicker / stiffer braided hoses will be able to fit.


Ahh, thank you. This helps with cutting down the options. Its going to have to be either a Nepton 120XL or an H80i (original), probably leaning towards the Nepton for the flexible tubing. I considered air but I doubt I can get much better performance with that kind of silence.

Out of curiosity, in an Ncase, would you want the fans pushing IN for positive pressure or pushing OUT, assuming they're the only two fans in the system? Bottom fans under the GPU don't look like they will help with much of anything.


----------



## Qrash

The H55 or H75 have been used by others.


----------



## Chickensoup23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qrash*
> 
> The H55 or H75 have been used by others.


While I do like the H75, one would assume slightly better temps could come from a thicker rad. But at what point does having an extra half-inch of airflow help (or not) vs an extra centimeter of rad thickness?


----------



## exzacklyright

Anyone going to try and sleeve the SF600 in their ncase?

unfortunately for those wanting to custom sleeve the cables there is some wire-doubling on the 24-pin and PCIe cables but the good news is that unlike the cables on the RMi/RMx, the cables that come with the SF600 do not have any inline capacitors.

Here's my build:


http://imgur.com/9xcKK


Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> Anyone going to try and sleeve the SF600 in their ncase?
> 
> unfortunately for those wanting to custom sleeve the cables there is some wire-doubling on the 24-pin and PCIe cables but the good news is that unlike the cables on the RMi/RMx, the cables that come with the SF600 do not have any inline capacitors.
> 
> Here's my build:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/9xcKK
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


Looks great! Did you have room to fit a couple of fans on the bottom?


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> Anyone going to try and sleeve the SF600 in their ncase?
> 
> unfortunately for those wanting to custom sleeve the cables there is some wire-doubling on the 24-pin and PCIe cables but the good news is that unlike the cables on the RMi/RMx, the cables that come with the SF600 do not have any inline capacitors.
> 
> Here's my build:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/9xcKK
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


I'll be waiting for Cablemod. After dabling in my own cable sleeving, I'd rather just buy pre-sleeved next time around.


----------



## PotatoMaster

Awesome build by HRC. Anyone know how many and what fittings were used? Can't figure it out!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> I'll be waiting for Cablemod. After dabling in my own cable sleeving, I'd rather just buy pre-sleeved next time around.


Cablemod's sets are a bit to long for the Ncase though...unless that is, they release the SX600 set and they are short...that would be pretty cool


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PotatoMaster*
> 
> Awesome build by HRC. Anyone know how many and what fittings were used? Can't figure it out!
> Cablemod's sets are a bit to long for the Ncase though...unless that is, they release the SX600 set and they are short...that would be pretty cool


Non-sense! You just need to get creative with your management. >


----------



## PotatoMaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> Non-sense! You just need to get creative with your management. >


Lets see some pics when you get done being creative with the cables


----------



## Natskyge

Has anyone gotten the SF600? My PC parts arrive today and i have been wondering if it is worth it to send back my Silverstone 600W SFX i favor of the SF600?


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Natskyge*
> 
> Has anyone gotten the SF600? My PC parts arrive today and i have been wondering if it is worth it to send back my Silverstone 600W SFX i favor of the SF600?


I don't think it's worth it for a swap if they're both the same wattage. Maybe if you had the 500W or lower. The biggest difference you'd notice is maybe fan noise, and that's only if you hear yours at all anyways.


----------



## exzacklyright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Looks great! Did you have room to fit a couple of fans on the bottom?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> I'll be waiting for Cablemod. After dabling in my own cable sleeving, I'd rather just buy pre-sleeved next time around.


You mean behind the GPU? Can't say I tried. I mainly just wanted it to be working since I don't have a backup PC. When I upgrade GPU's to pascal I'll probably look for sleeved cables and tidy it up more.


----------



## Natskyge

Can anyone tell me what length there is from the fan bracket to PSU? In milimeters preferably.


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Natskyge*
> 
> Can anyone tell me what length there is from the fan bracket to PSU? In milimeters preferably.


Approximately 80mm. Anywhere from 80-85, I'd say, but, 80 realistically is the farthest I'd push. With a fan installed on the bracket, a standard 120mm x 25mm (Noctua NF-S12A), from the edge of the fan to the bracket is just over 2.25", which is roughly 57mm. And simple math, 57+25 = 82mm. It's realistically more like 2 5/16 inches. So, again SLIGHTLY more than 82mm, but, that's all the room available.

If you're considering trying to do a push/pull configuration for a radiator, I'd recommend just fitting the max size radiator, a single pair of 120mm fans, and leaving some space for breathing room. In my instance, I'll be using a 38mm radiator, with 25mm thick fans. Leaving only around 17mm or 2/3rd of an inch for air movement between the PSU and fans/radiator.


----------



## Natskyge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> Approximately 80mm. Anywhere from 80-85, I'd say, but, 80 realistically is the farthest I'd push. With a fan installed on the bracket, a standard 120mm x 25mm (Noctua NF-S12A), from the edge of the fan to the bracket is just over 2.25", which is roughly 57mm. And simple math, 57+25 = 82mm. It's realistically more like 2 5/16 inches. So, again SLIGHTLY more than 82mm, but, that's all the room available.
> 
> If you're considering trying to do a push/pull configuration for a radiator, I'd recommend just fitting the max size radiator, a single pair of 120mm fans, and leaving some space for breathing room. In my instance, I'll be using a 38mm radiator, with 25mm thick fans. Leaving only around 17mm or 2/3rd of an inch for air movement between the PSU and fans/radiator.


Thanks, what im trying to do is fit an EK Predator, the trick is however that in order for the resovoir to feed down in to the pump the inlet and outlet have to come out into the psu, do you think i could fit a Predator if i drill some mounting holes in the bracket and use these fittings http://www.bitspower.com.tw/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=155_165&products_id=692 the way i discribed?


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Natskyge*
> 
> Thanks, what im trying to do is fit an EK Predator, the trick is however that in order for the resovoir to feed down in to the pump the inlet and outlet have to come out into the psu, do you think i could fit a Predator if i drill some mounting holes in the bracket and use these fittings http://www.bitspower.com.tw/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=155_165&products_id=692 the way i discribed?


It is possible to fit a Predator 240, but you'll need to drill your own holes for the mounting of the radiator. Otherwise, you'll be mounting the radiator with only two screws. And even if you do drill yoir own holes, you'd still need washers because two screws, or four, i can't recall exactly, won't line up correctly even still, and they get offset outaide the mounting point.


----------



## Natskyge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> It is possible to fit a Predator 240, but you'll need to drill your own holes for the mounting of the radiator. Otherwise, you'll be mounting the radiator with only two screws. And even if you do drill yoir own holes, you'd still need washers because two screws, or four, i can't recall exactly, won't line up correctly even still, and they get offset outaide the mounting point.


I have been contamplating either just going the air cooling route
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> It is possible to fit a Predator 240, but you'll need to drill your own holes for the mounting of the radiator. Otherwise, you'll be mounting the radiator with only two screws. And even if you do drill yoir own holes, you'd still need washers because two screws, or four, i can't recall exactly, won't line up correctly even still, and they get offset outaide the mounting point.


That seems far to complicated

So i have three choices now.

1: Air cooling might be a good choice since i plan on going to alot of LANs but my GPU cooler is the Evga ACX 2.0 so that might pose a temprature problem.
2: AIO coolers for the GPU and CPU, might be very expensive for the cooling.
3: Full out custom water cooling, hard, expensive and May not be transportable at all.

What do you think?


----------



## Chickensoup23

AIO cooling isn't bad. While air is better for noise and temps in some situations, if you do OCing, well you don't really have a choice but do go for a semi-thick 240 AIO. Good air coolers (noctuas, etc) are about on par with the best 120 liquid coolers. Anyway, just slap a 120 on there with and a hybrid GPU/fury/etc and voila, enjoy your silent rig.


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Natskyge*
> 
> I have been contamplating either just going the air cooling route
> That seems far to complicated
> 
> So i have three choices now.
> 
> 1: Air cooling might be a good choice since i plan on going to alot of LANs but my GPU cooler is the Evga ACX 2.0 so that might pose a temprature problem.
> 2: AIO coolers for the GPU and CPU, might be very expensive for the cooling.
> 3: Full out custom water cooling, hard, expensive and May not be transportable at all.
> 
> What do you think?


will you be over clocking? The Noctua NH-D9DL is an excellent tower cooler, for stock clocks or small over clocks. The GPU should be fine with a fan or two under it to help cool. I'd consider a rear 92mm exhaust fan.

I'm doing a full custom cooling loop in my M1, but it's going to cost abouy $650-$700. Lol AIO's are not a bad option if you don't need the space for other parts. With a reference card, i7-5820K (both at stock clocks), my temperatures are acceptable. With one 120mm intake and a 92mm exhaust, my CPU never goes over 40°C in games. GPU can top out around 80°C After a few hours.

To better answer your question, I guess I need to know your hardware list, and agajn, if you plan to OC or not.


----------



## Sazexa

Hello NCase M1 friends. I've got some good news, for those of us looking to get the Corsair SF450 or SF600: Cablemod will be releasing cable kits for the two PSU's within the coming weeks.


----------



## Chickensoup23

Out of curiosity, outside of aesthetic reasons, any reason why us Ncase owners would need aftermarket cables? I mean, I'm shoving noctua fans in there so the thing is already ultra ugly...


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chickensoup23*
> 
> Out of curiosity, outside of aesthetic reasons, any reason why us Ncase owners would need aftermarket cables? I mean, I'm shoving noctua fans in there so the thing is already ultra ugly...


While a bit thicker overall, is can often be easier to route sleeved versus the stock cables styled like the Corsaie SF600's, or the style used in SilverStone's SFX PSU's.


----------



## Chickensoup23

Well, here's to hope the SF600 won't disappoint like the SX600-G. All I ask is that it's more silent, and from early reviews, its looking good (well, better).

Anybody has any info on when the Silverstone SFX-L 700w is supposed to come out?


----------



## Aibohphobia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chickensoup23*
> 
> Anybody has any info on when the Silverstone SFX-L 700w is supposed to come out?


Late Q1/Early Q2 last I heard.


----------



## Natskyge

Okay, do you guys reckon this setup will give me some decent temps and be good as a transportable rig?

2xEKWB Vardar F4-ER fans as bottom intakes.
2xEKWB Vardar F4-ER fans as bracket exhausts.
And a Be Quiet Dark Rock TF with fans blowing out of the case.

My gpu is a EVGA GTX 980 TI ACX 2.0 and my cpu is a I5 6600K.


----------



## Ragsters

Has anyone ever put an AIO radiator on the bottom, under the GPU?


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Has anyone ever put an AIO radiator on the bottom, under the GPU?


I don't think you'd be able to without a GPU on a custom waterblock. So, basically putting an AIO down there would be a mute point, as you'd have a custom loop for the GPU.

But, I could be wrong.


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Has anyone ever put an AIO radiator on the bottom, under the GPU?


I'm guessing no since there's many better options. You probably can if you have an SFX and short GPU, but it would probably only be good to cool the CPU and not the GPU.

I rather have a 120mm AIO on the side and the Asetek 92mm AIO on the rear like I used to.



Some put two 120mm AIO on the side panels but it looks very tight and unorganized


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> I'm guessing no since there's many better options. You probably can if you have an SFX and short GPU, but it would probably only be good to cool the CPU and not the GPU.
> 
> I rather have a 120mm AIO on the side and the Asetek 92mm AIO on the rear like I used to.
> 
> 
> 
> Some put two 120mm AIO on the side panels but it looks very tight and unorganized


Those are impossible to find.


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Those are impossible to find.


They're available directly from Asetek..


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> Some put two 120mm AIO on the side panels but it looks very tight and unorganized


I've seen a few of those builds. They look cluttered, and choked on air. Probably doesn't yield much better temperatures in those scenarios than just doing air cooling.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> They're available directly from Asetek..


Happen to know how much they go for?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> I've seen a few of those builds. They look cluttered, and choked on air. Probably doesn't yield much better temperatures in those scenarios than just doing air cooling.


I was thinking of a 240mm AIO under the GPU to cool the CPU.


----------



## subtec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Happen to know how much they go for?


Asetek sells them through their ebay store for about $100, though it seems to be closed now (temporarily?). Search for 545LC.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subtec*
> 
> Asetek sells them through their ebay store for about $100, though it seems to be closed now (temporarily?). Search for 545LC.


Thanks for the info! Yeah I am trying to figure out the best cooling solution for a CPU in an Ncase using the Narrow ILM for the 2011-V3 socket motherboard. (Asrock X99E-ITX).


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Thanks for the info! Yeah I am trying to figure out the best cooling solution for a CPU in an Ncase using the Narrow ILM for the 2011-V3 socket motherboard. (Asrock X99E-ITX).


I actyally posted a thread about this topic; skim through this. Narrow ILM and cooler compatibility.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1592811/lga-2011-v3-narrow-ilm-and-all-in-one-liquid-cooler-compatibility/0_100


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Thanks for the info! Yeah I am trying to figure out the best cooling solution for a CPU in an Ncase using the Narrow ILM for the 2011-V3 socket motherboard. (Asrock X99E-ITX).


Are you going AIO water 100%? If not, I would seriously consider the NH-C14 your setup allows you to.

To put it into perspective, i've had over a dozen cooling setups both air/water and I find the NH-C14 to be the best balance of noise, temps, compatibility.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> Are you going AIO water 100%? If not, I would seriously consider the NH-C14 your setup allows you to.
> 
> To put it into perspective, i've had over a dozen cooling setups both air/water and I find the NH-C14 to be the best balance of noise, temps, compatibility.


Thanks but I dont think the NH-C14 is compatible with narrow ILM 2011v-3 socket.


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Thanks but I dont think the NH-C14 is compatible with narrow ILM 2011v-3 socket.


I believe this would fit

http://noctua.at/en/nm-i2011-mounting-kit.html


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> I believe this would fit
> 
> http://noctua.at/en/nm-i2011-mounting-kit.html


Looks like we have a winner!!!! Thanks man!


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Looks like we have a winner!!!! Thanks man!


No problem. Only thing that sucks is the NH-C14 is out of production so supplies are getting limited. If you're patient, you can find a new/used one on ebay for $30-40 shipped.

You should look into the "be quiet Dark Rock TF" and see if it with your mobo. It seems like it might be an upgrade over the NH-C14.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> No problem. Only thing that sucks is the NH-C14 is out of production so supplies are getting limited. If you're patient, you can find a new/used one on ebay for $30-40 shipped.
> 
> You should look into the "be quiet Dark Rock TF" and see if it with your mobo. It seems like it might be an upgrade over the NH-C14.


The hard part is finding a suitable mounting mechanism.


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> The hard part is finding a suitable mounting mechanism.


That's true but I find a good amount of the high end coolers also have the narrow ILM adapters. Sometimes you need to contact them directly to get the kit.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> That's true but I find a good amount of the high end coolers also have the narrow ILM adapters. Sometimes you need to contact them directly to get the kit.


That's just what I did. I emailed Be Quite. Lets see what they say.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> That's just what I did. I emailed Be Quite. Lets see what they say.


I might just get the newer Corsair AIO with an Asetek compatible mounting bracket.


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> Are you going AIO water 100%? If not, I would seriously consider the NH-C14 your setup allows you to.
> 
> To put it into perspective, i've had over a dozen cooling setups both air/water and I find the NH-C14 to be the best balance of noise, temps, compatibility.


I don't believe that heatsink is narrow ILM compatible. The Noctua NH-D9DX i4 is a good cooler. It works for narrow ILM and keeps my temperatures on my stock clock i7-5820K at around 25°C idle, and never more than 40°C games. The only issue with this cooler is if you put it in the same orientation me, you have some RAM clearance issues. A good alternative to an AIO.

(Late reply, sorry)

EDIT: That kit, I believe, is NOT compatible with narrow ILM, only square ILM.

So, even still the NH-C14 won't work. Here are some photos of the D9DX i4 in my system, in case you had't seen them before.









It can be mounted to sit in a manner so the air exhausts out the top of the case as well. Hope that helps.


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> I don't believe that heatsink is narrow ILM compatible. The Noctua NH-D9DX i4 is a good cooler. It works for narrow ILM and keeps my temperatures on my stock clock i7-5820K at around 25°C idle, and never more than 40°C games. The only issue with this cooler is if you put it in the same orientation me, you have some RAM clearance issues. A good alternative to an AIO.
> 
> (Late reply, sorry)
> 
> EDIT: That kit, I believe, is NOT compatible with narrow ILM, only square ILM.
> 
> So, even still the NH-C14 won't work. Here are some photos of the D9DX i4 in my system, in case you had't seen them before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It can be mounted to sit in a manner so the air exhausts out the top of the case as well. Hope that helps.


You're correct the link I posted is probably incorrect, you need to contact Noctua for the correct narrow ILM kit. I'm pretty sure i've seen a handful of people have that combo.


----------



## Ragsters

Thanks guys for the help! I'm still waiting to hear form Be Quiet to see if they have a kit. I also am really considering the Corsair Hydro Series H100i v2 with an Asetek bracket.


----------



## Hermit2001

Love the 545LC cooler, do you have any pics of it installed? What temps were you getting (and on what processor)?


----------



## Sazexa

SOON.











(I also ordered WAY too much liquid and tubing, but I'd rather have extra than not enough!)


----------



## slumberlust

What's the verdict on this case for a single GPU build (something like an R9 390). I love the form factor, size, and look, but it's a lot of $ to swallow and I won't be adding water cooling.


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slumberlust*
> 
> What's the verdict on this case for a single GPU build (something like an R9 390). I love the form factor, size, and look, but it's a lot of $ to swallow and I won't be adding water cooling.


Well, considering most people comfortably use this case with their one GPU, I'd say the "verdict is good." You would probably have lower temperatures in a larger case, especially if you're using a case-exhausting type cooler on your graphics card. But it should run within safe operating temperatures, at least on stock speeds.

My reference GTX 980 idles around 25-30C, and after several hours of game play it will top-out (not throttling, just doesn't exceed) around 80C. More like 78-82, depending on ambient temperature in the room, which is normally 67F, or average room temperature.


----------



## Natskyge

I have just installed 2 bottom fans but it makes a sort of scraping noise? I think the gpu or bottom fan is hitting each other? Any idea how to fix it?

Edit: wedged one of the fan guards under that seems to have fixed it.


----------



## ChrisTahoe

Got mine done. Had to swap the fan and rad around since the round heads on the screws didn't allow the side panel to close properly. Just need to upgrade my GPU when the new Pascal cards come out. Might add a second fan just to hide my wad of cables.


----------



## Chickensoup23

Any of you know anything about fitting a 90mm fan at the back? I'll be running two 120 AIOs with noctua fans, I'm wondering if a thin 90mm noctua (A9) or smaller perhaps will fit at the back to help getting the hot air out.


----------



## Sazexa

If you get
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chickensoup23*
> 
> Any of you know anything about fitting a 90mm fan at the back? I'll be running two 120 AIOs with noctua fans, I'm wondering if a thin 90mm noctua (A9) or smaller perhaps will fit at the back to help getting the hot air out.


If you use the Noctua A9x14 (92mmx14mm) you can probably get away with doing it. But probably not if you use the SSD mount by the PSU with the fan.


----------



## Natskyge

Whats your guys fan set-up? i have been hearing about 80 C being normal gaming temp, but my EVGA GTX 980 Ti ACX 2.0 sits around 70 C with noise around ambient. My side bracket fans are both exhaust in case anyone cares.


----------



## ChrisTahoe

With my OC'd reference 780 I stay under 80C. I do have a custom fan profile, but it's not very noisy IMO. Anticipating the new Pascal and Polaris cards.


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Natskyge*
> 
> Whats your guys fan set-up? i have been hearing about 80 C being normal gaming temp, but my EVGA GTX 980 Ti ACX 2.0 sits around 70 C with noise around ambient. My side bracket fans are both exhaust in case anyone cares.


On air with a reference GTX 980, I'd hit right around 80C on load as peak temp during gaming. That temperature didn't really change with a 92mm fan under the GPU as intake, either.


----------



## jeffk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> On air with a reference GTX 980, I'd hit right around 80C on load as peak temp during gaming. That temperature didn't really change with a 92mm fan under the GPU as intake, either.


Hi, I just ordered my ncase M1 Silver w/o optical slot.

So with your experience, the 2 bottom fans are useless ? I also own a reference GTX980.

I plan to use my H100 + 2 GT AP mounted on extracting setup, with an original H100 (2012) is the rear 92mm slot still usable ? On the pic its seem tight.

https://hardforum.com/proxy/CKbSwA7n6N9xrek7xZZxd8%2Bm9N%2B8yExU9svC7VBQ/image.png

I rarely see people mounting the 92mm fan. It dont worth it ?

Last question, anyone know if the Silverstone SFX-L 500-LG, is still affected by the clicking sound ? Its too bad since its a true 120mm inside. Other option is the new SFX Corsair but its a 92mm fan..

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeffk*
> 
> Hi, I just ordered my ncase M1 Silver w/o optical slot.
> 
> So with your experience, the 2 bottom fans are useless ? I also own a reference GTX980.
> 
> I plan to use my H100 + 2 GT AP mounted on extracting setup, with an original H100 (2012) is the rear 92mm slot still usable ? On the pic its seem tight.
> 
> https://hardforum.com/proxy/CKbSwA7n6N9xrek7xZZxd8%2Bm9N%2B8yExU9svC7VBQ/image.png
> 
> I rarely see people mounting the 92mm fan. It dont worth it ?
> 
> Last question, anyone know if the Silverstone SFX-L 500-LG, is still affected by the clicking sound ? Its too bad since its a true 120mm inside. Other option is the new SFX Corsair but its a 92mm fan..
> 
> Thanks everyone.


I have the SX-500-LG. I heard a clicking noise for some time, but I believe it was my NF-A9x14. But I would say get the Corsair SF609 anyways, as it will give you extra space for you cables. It's tough to fit a full GPU with the SFX-L PSU.

You can fit a 92mm fan, but it probably needs to be a 92mm x 14mm like I had in my set up. Especially if you use the SSD mount location.

The bottom two 120 mm fan mounts are kind of useless if you have a reference card. You might see a small benefit with just one fan intake under the intake on the GPU, but, I didn't see a difference at all with a Noctua A9 (92mm x 25mm, standard size.)


----------



## jeffk

Thanks, my SSD will be on the back of the card (z170i pro gaming, M.2), but I think that 92mm on the rear will be useless, and also 92mm have bad flow/noise ratio.

And no HDD at all on the bottom. So if I have any problem about my temperatures, I will try to set my Noiseblocker PL2 (120mm) under the blower as a intake.

Now I just have to wait my M1


----------



## seblura

Will a radiator + fans with a total height of 49mm fit in the bottom part of the case?


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seblura*
> 
> Will a radiator + fans with a total height of 49mm fit in the bottom part of the case?


I don't think so. A PCI slot is about 18mm, so 2x of those is about 36mm. I tried to eye-ball what it looks like with two 120mm (each one is 25mm, so 50mm together obviously) fans stacked on top of each other, but, it doesn't seem like that would work.

EDIT: From the bottom of my GPU water block, to the bottom of the case, there is approximately 1 7/8 inch, which is approximately ~47.5mm
It's possibly you can get a fitment, but it'd be extremely tight, and possibly pushing the card off the board or stressing the PCIe socket on your motherboard.


----------



## seblura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> I don't think so. A PCI slot is about 18mm, so 2x of those is about 36mm. I tried to eye-ball what it looks like with two 120mm (each one is 25mm, so 50mm together obviously) fans stacked on top of each other, but, it doesn't seem like that would work.
> 
> EDIT: From the bottom of my GPU water block, to the bottom of the case, there is approximately 1 7/8 inch, which is approximately ~47.5mm
> It's possibly you can get a fitment, but it'd be extremely tight, and possibly pushing the card off the board or stressing the PCIe socket on your motherboard.


I see, it would be extremely tight then.
damn, i would love having a set of gentle typhoon on the bottom radiator aswell


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seblura*
> 
> I see, it would be extremely tight then.
> damn, i would love having a set of gentle typhoon on the bottom radiator aswell


From what I can tell, a bottom radiator with fans would be very chocked on air, whether being exhaust or intake. It's definitely tough to do, but, side mounted radiators are probably your best bet. I've got a 240 x 38mm with regular size 120mm fans in my case right now on the side bracket.


----------



## seblura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> From what I can tell, a bottom radiator with fans would be very chocked on air, whether being exhaust or intake. It's definitely tough to do, but, side mounted radiators are probably your best bet. I've got a 240 x 38mm with regular size 120mm fans in my case right now on the side bracket.


Well i will just get some slim fans (15mm) instead of 25mm standard fans, Then i will get another radiator Which is a Big thicker getting a total thickness of 45mm instead








Ye i will have a side radiator with my gentle Typhoon aswell


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seblura*
> 
> Well i will just get some slim fans (15mm) instead of 25mm standard fans, Then i will get another radiator Which is a Big thicker getting a total thickness of 45mm instead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ye i will have a side radiator with my gentle Typhoon aswell


I need to see this.


----------



## seblura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> I need to see this.


Sure thing, when my case arrives


----------



## exzacklyright

ID-Cooling Frostflow 240L does this fit?

Any other better 240mm AIO Coolers? Corsair H105 is already 2 years old.

http://www.idcooling.com/Product/detail/id/54/name/FROSTFLOW%20240L

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/id-cooling-frostflow-240l-closed-loop-liquid-cpu-cooler,4371.html


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> ID-Cooling Frostflow 240L does this fit?
> 
> Any other better 240mm AIO Coolers? Corsair H105 is already 2 years old.
> 
> http://www.idcooling.com/Product/detail/id/54/name/FROSTFLOW%20240L
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/id-cooling-frostflow-240l-closed-loop-liquid-cpu-cooler,4371.html


All the ASETEK ones basically perform the same, with the same fans on them. I can't tell if that one is ASETEK OEM, but there's nothing wrong with something like the H100i GT or whatever it's called. Age and coolers don't really matter too too much. Look at the Cooler Master Hyper 212. It's an old as heck heat sink, but everyone still uses it.


----------



## kalender

Just placed an order on an M1. I suppose I will receive it sometime in june. Thinking about getting an i5 6600k and maybe one of those new nvidia GPUs if they get released soon. I might want to buy a HTC Vive and my current GTX 960 is not up to par. Anyone built a similar build with a buildlog? No custom looping or anything.


----------



## jeffk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> All the ASETEK ones basically perform the same, with the same fans on them. I can't tell if that one is ASETEK OEM, but there's nothing wrong with something like the H100i GT or whatever it's called. Age and coolers don't really matter too too much. Look at the Cooler Master Hyper 212. It's an old as heck heat sink, but everyone still uses it.


It seem that the h100 v2 or GTX (its the same) feet bad in the N1. There is mutiple report in the compatiblity sheet on the website.


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeffk*
> 
> It seem that the h100 v2 or GTX (its the same) feet bad in the N1. There is mutiple report in the compatiblity sheet on the website.


On which website? And you can use other coolers, too. A certain line of Corsair's used sleeved tubing that was extra thick and that's probably causing the compatibility issues.


----------



## jeffk

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1Xhd3QG2uIVBgQ7vHgpP_Bd_MNcrfxr8KJW2sY6g33so/edit#gid=10

But i own the very first H100, so no problem for me.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeffk*
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1Xhd3QG2uIVBgQ7vHgpP_Bd_MNcrfxr8KJW2sY6g33so/edit#gid=10
> 
> But i own the very first H100, so no problem for me.


This is awesome!!!!!! Thanks for this!!


----------



## Ragsters

Does anyone know where I can get the Narrow ILM mount from Nactua?


----------



## Sazexa

I don't think they have an actual universal mount for it. You may be able to get brackets that will work (IE the NH-D9DL is the tower heatsink D9DX i4, but with different mounting plates.) Usually if you e-mail them, and send them a proof of purchase, like an invoice from NewEgg, they'll mail you whatever mounting mechanism you need.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> I don't think they have an actual universal mount for it. You may be able to get brackets that will work (IE the NH-D9DL is the tower heatsink D9DX i4, but with different mounting plates.) Usually if you e-mail them, and send them a proof of purchase, like an invoice from NewEgg, they'll mail you whatever mounting mechanism you need.


I thought I saw somewhere that someone used the narrow mount for the CH14 but I could be wrong.


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> I thought I saw somewhere that someone used the narrow mount for the CH14 but I could be wrong.


This is from Noctua's website.



The C14 is listed, and I believe the C14S has the same mounting pattern? I could be wrong. If the regular ILM kit fits this cooler, it's likely the Narrow ILM kit does as well, the issue being it may be hard to actually secure the mounting screws if the cooler itself obscures the mounting pins. With the D9DX i4 and (Pardon me, I keep calling it the D9DL, but it's just the "D9L") they have holes in the tower section of the heatsink, to allow a a tool to properly tighten the mounting mechanism through the heatsink.

There is a hole at each corner of the cooler.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> This is from Noctua's website.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The C14 is listed, and I believe the C14S has the same mounting pattern? I could be wrong. If the regular ILM kit fits this cooler, it's likely the Narrow ILM kit does as well, the issue being it may be hard to actually secure the mounting screws if the cooler itself obscures the mounting pins. With the D9DX i4 and (Pardon me, I keep calling it the D9DL, but it's just the "D9L") they have holes in the tower section of the heatsink, to allow a a tool to properly tighten the mounting mechanism through the heatsink.
> 
> There is a hole at each corner of the cooler.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


So technically it should work it just might be hard to actually get a tool in there to secure it?


----------



## Ragsters

Alright! I found the pics! Here is the thread where some guy has a log and decided to ditch his watercool stuff for the ch14.

http://forums.bit-tech.net/showthread.php?t=282039&page=4


----------



## Qrash

Do not get the NM-I2011 Mounting Kit. This contains brackets for square ILM sockets like the LGA2011-0 and LGA-2011-3: http://noctua.at/en/products/accessories/nm-i2011-mounting-kit/specification

What you need are the NM-XFB4 brackets, as seen in this forum post: https://hardforum.com/threads/x99-on-mitx-asrock-x99e-itx-ac.1855235/page-20#post-1042185014 . In the next post forum member darrpara states that he had ordered the NM-I2011 Mounting Kit and it did not have the NM-XFB4 brackets.

There is also the NM-XFB5 mounting brackets for the narrow 2011-3 ILM socket. These permit mounting the heatsink rotated 90 degrees, compared to the NM-XFM4 brackets.

Forum member csd received the necessary bracket by completing the form for the NM-I2011 Kit and then "_added the request to the order form to have the narrow ILM specific LGA2011 mounts_", I guess to the form's Comment field. Or you could contact Noctua Support directly: http://noctua.at/en/support/noctua-support.

Note that when finally mounting the NH-C14 heatsink with the correct mounting brackets, 3 of the screws are easy to access, but the fourth one is difficult. You will need a low profile screwdriver or a screwdriver tip and a small wrench. Good luck!


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qrash*
> 
> Do not get the NM-I2011 Mounting Kit. This contains brackets for square ILM sockets like the LGA2011-0 and LGA-2011-3: http://noctua.at/en/products/accessories/nm-i2011-mounting-kit/specification
> 
> What you need are the NM-XFB4 brackets, as seen in this forum post: https://hardforum.com/threads/x99-on-mitx-asrock-x99e-itx-ac.1855235/page-20#post-1042185014
> In the next post on that forum the member had ordered the NM-I2011 Mounting Kit and it did not have the NM-XFB4 brackets.
> 
> The forum member (csd) received the necessary bracket by completing the form for the NM-I2011 Kit and then "_added the request to the order form to have the narrow ILM specific LGA2011 mounts_", I guess to the form's Comment field. Or you could contact Noctua Support directly: http://noctua.at/en/support/noctua-support.
> 
> Note that when finally mounting the NH-C14 heatsink with the correct mounting brackets, 3 of the screws is easy to access, but the fourth one is difficult. You will need a low profile screwdriver or a screwdriver tip and a small wrench. Good luck!


Sweet! Thank you so much for this info! Now I know what to get. +rep


----------



## Qrash

There are also the NM-XFB5 mounting brackets for the narrow 2011-3 ILM socket. These permit mounting the heatsink rotated 90 degrees, compared to the NM-XFM4 brackets. I would ask for both sets of brackets, just in case.


----------



## Sazexa

So, a little off topic of the current conversation, but still related to the NCase M1... I'm piecing together a little LAN set-up. It's, admittedly, quite pricey for what it is. But it's all very compact and allows for some serious on-the-go-hardware. And while I do have a laptop, it doesn't have a discrete GPU. I use the laptop on regular vacations or outings, but, this solution has it's own specific purpose and I think some of you guys might like the plan. Again, it's just a nice little LAN set-up that is extremely easy to transport.

Basically, it all started out with me wanting a small 1080p screen on my desk for console useage. My monitor is 21:9, so, using my console on that is less than ideal with large black bars on the display.

So, I came across this small and portable 1080p screen. While it is quite expensive for it's size, at ~$380... It's a 13.3" 1,920 x 1,080 IPS display that is USB powered but has HDMI input, as well as Mini-DisplayPort and VGA. This allowed for two benefits. The first, (and I say this after reading reviews) is that is has much lower input lag than a typical portable display. Most portable displays are USB powered, and the data is also transferred over USB. This leads to some buggy functionality, and input lag. But not so much with this HDMI or Mini-Displayport inputs. While it is rated at 14MS response time, the few reviews of it for gaming all say it's not bad and that the input lag isn't really noticeable. The second benefit of this, is that with the system set-up at the temporary location for LAN useage, I only need one power-out for the PC. The screen comes with a wall adapter, and two different power cables. One of them, has two leads, in case you're using USB 2.0 or older, since it won't have enough power. But I believe USB 3.0 and newer all can support the screen off one USB port. The screen is also available in a cheaper model, the GeChic 1303h, which comes with a white bezel and matte screen, for about $50 less. The model I chose, which honestly I went with this one for the bezel, is the GeChic 1303i, which is basically the same display but with an edge-to-edge (glass?) display, that also has multi-touch input support. Both models do use a propriety cable, which can be a downfall as they're quite expensive, but the only cables not included by default are the Mini-DisplayPort and VGA. The screen has a 250-nit brightness rating, 16.7m colors, and even has speakers should you desire some small sound package, though they're probably note quite good. After doing some searching for reviews of the monitor, and Google searching some images, I came across this image (from iseek4edmund on WordPress.)



After seeing this image, it got me thinking of using this screen for the dual purpose I mentioned before. LAN, and console use when at home. So, after deciding on a screen, I wanted to pick a new keyboard and mouse, and as well as needing a carrying case, I got searching for more. I could have used my at-home keyboard and mouse, but I'd like to leave those be, and basically just unplug the computer and pop it in a bag with the screen for ease. But, still wanting something customized and high-quality looking, I've come across a nice keyboard option.

I'll likely be getting a VORTEX POK3R keyboard. I'll get one of those aluminum 60% keyboard cases in silver, to match my case. My desktop keyboard has MX Blues, but I think I'm going to opt for MX Greens as I've always wanted those, and they're hard to come by. For those of you unfamiliar with 60% keyboards, it's basically the main modifier, numeric, and alphabetical keys. Without the function, Insert/Delete row, and arrows. Though, they can be used with a function button on the keyboard itself. The GeChic screen is about 14" wide, which is about the width of a TKL keyboard. The 60% size is about 11.5" wide, and will sit nicely with the screen in front of the keyboard. Although, I may just use another TKL keyboard since, again, a TKL and the screen are about the same width. I still need to find a mouse, but, I may just get a second one of my current mouse so my DPI and sensitivity settings are always they same, to help keep consistency with my accuracy in games.

For audio, being an audiophile I considered some rather high end solutions compared to what most people would use. But, again, this being a portable configuration, I decided to keep it simple. I had an Xbox One Stereo headset that works quite well, and when using it with a controller (I have one of the Xbox One Elite controllers, which comes with a carrying case, so that will come with me) it works easily with the controller. Or, if I'm using just my keyboard and mouse, I have an audio splitter that lets me use the headset with the audio jacks on the PC. As I mentioned before, my motherboard has wireless built in. So that's really convenient. The last thing is trying to get a carrying case. A user on Etsy makes amazing N1 carrying cases, but she seems to have stopped them as normal production. I need to see if I can custom order one. And perhaps a nice portable mousepad and that would be everything needed.

So, the cost for my set-up would be:
- $380 for the screen
- $200 for the keyboard
- $50 for the mouse
- $150 for the controller
- $25 Wireless Xbox One controller adapter
- $50 Xbox One headset and adapter
- Price for bag undetermined, but I'd imagine in the neighborhood of $200.

Now, that's quite expensive. But it's meant to have very high quality parts and everything matching a relatively similar theme, and at maximum convenience. But, the same thing could be done for significantly cheaper. A simpler set-up, would be something like...

- $320 for the cheaper screen
- Either a cheaper mouse and keyboard, or just using your home one
- If you want a controller, a wired Xbox One third party controller can be around $40 new
- A decent bag, with some compartments and enough space is maybe $50 for a good one.

So, basically, I guess the whole point is to introduce a cool little LAN build plan I have. But I guess show off a good screen for it and show it can be done for someone else a lot cheaper, and to not be intimidated by the price. I'll keep updated as the parts come rolling in, or perhaps condense it into one big post. It should perform well. Also, for those of you with with watercooled NCase's, the person from Etsy makes a varient with extra clearance in the back for people using the FrozenQ reservoir.


----------



## jeffk

Home









http://reho.st/view/self/579b32a087f83e5fcd8ac5e2849620cded303792.jpg
http://reho.st/view/self/a0cc4c9578fb25b0f9b01fd9d71a71551ae860e5.jpg
http://reho.st/view/self/e39bde541289a37c67e703fb39d597414cbd4959.jpg


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeffk*
> 
> Home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://reho.st/view/self/579b32a087f83e5fcd8ac5e2849620cded303792.jpg
> http://reho.st/view/self/a0cc4c9578fb25b0f9b01fd9d71a71551ae860e5.jpg
> http://reho.st/view/self/e39bde541289a37c67e703fb39d597414cbd4959.jpg


Congratulations! Welcome to the NCase crew.

Just updated my rig a bit. Some Koolance quick disconnects, specifically the QD3 line. Also, got a thinner radiator, and changed to 32GB of RAM. Now, all I'm doing is waiting for the i7-6950X and my build for it's original plan is pretty much done!


----------



## LUXElbc

Ooo there's an V5 ncase that's brand new and a brand new Saphire R9 nano with ek block and backplate on eBay right now, might make for a fun build!


----------



## Chickensoup23

Figured you guys might be interested, today Lian Li released the first SFX-L 750 W PSU. It has a 120mm fan with variable voltage and Lian Li claims it's "ultra quiet". Could definitely be worth the 50$ premium over the SF600 for us silence freaks. However, no mentions of certification (bronze, gold, etc). Anybody can see anything?

Also, anybody has experience with the SF600? How silent is it?

http://m.newegg.com/Product/index?itemnumber=N82E16817273013&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-KB%20Networks,%20Inc.-_-na-_-na-_-na&AID=10440897&PID=3891137&SID=rewrite

Edit: efficiency is listed as 89-92%, which would put it between gold and platinum. Impressive and affordable for what it is.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chickensoup23*
> 
> Figured you guys might be interested, today Lian Li released the first SFX-L 750 W PSU. It has a 120mm fan with variable voltage and Lian Li claims it's "ultra quiet". Could definitely be worth the 50$ premium over the SF600 for us silence freaks. However, no mentions of certification (bronze, gold, etc). Anybody can see anything?
> 
> Also, anybody has experience with the SF600? How silent is it?
> 
> http://m.newegg.com/Product/index?itemnumber=N82E16817273013&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-KB%20Networks,%20Inc.-_-na-_-na-_-na&AID=10440897&PID=3891137&SID=rewrite
> 
> Edit: efficiency is listed as 89-92%, which would put it between gold and platinum. Impressive and affordable for what it is.


Its been out since the beginning of this week. Im waiting to see how Silverstone's incoming 700w sfx-L stacks up against it.


----------



## Chickensoup23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Its been out since the beginning of this week. Im waiting to see how Silverstone's incoming 700w sfx-L stacks up against it.


Hopefully it's good, while silverstones SFX units were great, they were loud in a lot of cases. I'm optimistic this can solve that problem.

Off topic but would the 550W be able to run a 6700k/1080 system with a solid OC? I would assume the 550 is quieter and has the fans spinning lower, much like the SF600


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chickensoup23*
> 
> Hopefully it's good, while silverstones SFX units were great, they were loud in a lot of cases. I'm optimistic this can solve that problem.
> 
> Off topic but would the 550W be able to run a 6700k/1080 system with a solid OC? I would assume the 550 is quieter and has the fans spinning lower, much like the SF600


I believe tou could definitely use a 550W. I have an i7-5820K and GTX 980 on my 500W. As well as an 18W pump, two fans, an HDD, an SSD, and a boat load of peripherals.


----------



## d0mini

@Sazexa That is a beautiful piece of work you've got there, you are inspiring me to spend a lot of money and try my first custom watercooling build. I really hope you have a build log, if I could do something even remotely similar to how that looks, I think I would have a case for life









EDIT You do, that's a relief









2nd Edit:

I have questions: Is there anywhere in the UK that sells this case, is it worth it to get the newest version 5 or get an earlier one for cheaper, and if the only way to get it to the UK is from their US site, how much does shipping cost?


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d0mini*
> 
> @Sazexa That is a beautiful piece of work you've got there, you are inspiring me to spend a lot of money and try my first custom watercooling build. I really hope you have a build log, if I could do something even remotely similar to how that looks, I think I would have a case for life
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT You do, that's a relief


Glad you like! I do have a build log, as you've seen, though it's quite extensive because I like to type novels. The only things left for this current build that I have planned are the i7-6950X and a Corsair SF600 whenever I upgrade my GPU, likely to be the 1180 Ti in a couple years.

This was my first attempt at water cooling, and I think it's worked out well so far.


----------



## d0mini

The case is beautiful, what people have done on this thread is incredible, especially yours (..!), I would so love to do this. I am genuinely thinking of getting the latest revision case from their website. If you could, take a look at the questions I added to my last post, it would help me out a great deal if you could answer any of them.


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d0mini*
> 
> @Sazexa I have questions: Is there anywhere in the UK that sells this case, is it worth it to get the newest version 5 or get an earlier one for cheaper, and if the only way to get it to the UK is from their US site, how much does shipping cost?


So, clicking right here, is where you can see a list between each version of the M1. I have the V5, but the first V5 where they had an issue getting black USB 3.0 ports, so mine are still blue. Not a huge deal for me. The first revision, V2, has the most changes. But honestly, I'd try to find a V4 or newer.

I do believe the case does ship everywhere in the world, as it's manufactured by Lian Li, and then shipped from Taiwan. You can check and estimate shipping prices before purchasing though, so that might help you as well.

Lastly, if you do get the case, do your self a favor and get a true SFX PSU, if you're using a full length graphics card. If you're using a half-length GPU like a mini 970, it's not as big a deal. But it's very hard to fit the SFX-L PSU's and cables with a full length graphics card.


----------



## d0mini

Thank you, I am right now looking at the primary parts I would need, from the looks of it I would need an SFX PSU and an air cooler for while I'm working out exactly how I want to cool this thing.

I just can't believe I didn't see this case before.. The 380t just looks so massive compared to this, and you can fit pretty much all the same hardware.

EDIT (Sorry for all the edits







)

Would you recommend the 500w silverstone PSU you went with Sazexa, or the 600w one?







By the looks of it, it seems the one you went with is SFX-L, and the 600w one strangely is the SFX one.


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d0mini*
> 
> Thank you, I am right now looking at the primary parts I would need, from the looks of it I would need an SFX PSU and an air cooler for while I'm working out exactly how I want to cool this thing.
> 
> I just can't believe I didn't see this case before.. The 380t just looks so massive compared to this, and you can fit pretty much all the same hardware.
> 
> EDIT (Sorry for all the edits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Would you recommend the 500w silverstone PSU you went with Sazexa, or the 600w one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the looks of it, it seems the one you went with is SFX-L, and the 600w one strangely is the SFX one.


At the time I bought my PSU, all the SFX options had smaller, loud fans. So, I went with the SFX-L unit for the 120mm fan it has. But, now that things like the Corsair SF600 are released, I'd have gone with that instead.

What CPU are you going to be using? If you're using a regular platform like LGA 1151, you can get something like the Noctua NH-L9i or NH-L9x65, which are relatively cheap, quiet, and good performing coolers. Easy to remove or install if you plan on replacing them eventually. They just won't sport an overclock too well.


----------



## d0mini

I have a 4790k, right now clocked at [email protected] The biggest limitation to the air cooler I could get other than the 130mm height restriction is my ram - dominator platinums. I'm looking for compatible coolers now, but I might just have to buy new RAM, either that or change the heatsinks in some way. Buying new DDR3 RAM now just feels wrong though... I'm going to make some more exact measurements of just how tall it is now, but Techpowerup measured their stock height at 54.79 mm.


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d0mini*
> 
> I have a 4790k, right now clocked at [email protected] The biggest limitation to the air cooler I could get other than the 130mm height restriction is my ram - dominator platinums. I'm looking for compatible coolers now, but I might just have to buy new RAM, either that or change the heatsinks in some way. Buying new DDR3 RAM now just feels wrong though... I'm going to make some more exact measurements of just how tall it is now, but Techpowerup measured their stock height at 54.79 mm.


You could just do an AIO cooler. Gives you RAM clearance and excellent CPU cooling.


----------



## VeritronX

The Cryorig M9i cooler fit well in my v1 ncase and clears all ram, it mananged to keep my 4790K at stock under 70C in a 25C room while it was putting out about 100W of heat. You might just be able to keep your overclocked one stable with it, maybe even comfortably if you add a second fan.. mine at 4.6 1.264v was putting out 120w and would probably stay under 85C with the stock m9i. I'd test but it's now custom watercooled and i'm not gonna pull that apart any time soon =P

The cooler is only 126mm tall and stays within the bounds of the intel socket as it comes stock, so it should even fit right next to a videocard. I did have to remove one section of the backplate meant for the AMD mount to fit it to my gigabyte h97n-wifi as it was hitting one of the pushpins holding the PCH heastink on, but that wasn't very hard to do, took 2mins with a serrated knife. It's also 1/4 the price of a h105 and half the price of the 92mm tower noctua's from the place I got it from =D


----------



## d0mini

I uh.. Managed to find a way around the height difficulty









New height: Just over 41mm, maybe 41.1mm (don't have an accurate measuring tool). The Cryorig C1 has clearance for 42mm high RAM - is there a better cooler that would work with that kind of clearance? I was thinking the Cryorig C1, but that seems to have issues with this case..

EDIT

I'd prefer a good air cooler so I have something reliable to fall back on if/when I get around to watercooling it properly


----------



## jeffk

Well my H100 (v1 2012) is working like ***** in the Ncase. I'm going at 90°c on Prime 95 and 6700k curently stock.

I running the H100 on push into case with 2 Gentle Typhoon (up to 1800 rpm).
I dont know why :/ Maybe my cables are blocking air flow after the radiator...

I doubt that my pump is working well, I can heard it, but the monitoring is dead and the pump didnt light up... The radiator is not even hot so...

So, I mayb plan to change to a Fractal Kelvin S24 ( like here https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NCASE/M1/5.html ) or maybe the Dark Rock TF like that


http://imgur.com/dyriR


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeffk*
> 
> Well my H100 (v1 2012) is working like ***** in the Ncase. I'm going at 90°c on Prime 95 and 6700k curently stock.
> 
> I running the H100 on push into case with 2 Gentle Typhoon (up to 1800 rpm).
> I dont know why :/ Maybe my cables are blocking air flow after the radiator...
> 
> I doubt that my pump is working well, I can heard it, but the monitoring is dead and the pump didnt light up... The radiator is not even hot so...
> 
> So, I mayb plan to change to a Fractal Kelvin S24 ( like here https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NCASE/M1/5.html ) or maybe the Dark Rock TF like that
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/dyriR


Change your fans to exhaust.

Also be sure there are no kinks in the tubing that can impede liquid movement in the loop.


----------



## jeffk

intake isnt better for the cpu ?


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeffk*
> 
> intake isnt better for the cpu ?


In this case, you're blowing all the hot air exhausted from the radiator directly onto the motherboard, CPU, and socket


----------



## Chickensoup23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> In this case, you're blowing all the hot air exhausted from the radiator directly onto the motherboard, CPU, and socket


Yes but you're grabbing hot air to go through the rad, which in theory should give you worse performance. Also, if you don't have a potato mobo and use an AIO, temps inside the case don't really change anything in theory.


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chickensoup23*
> 
> Yes but you're grabbing hot air to go through the rad, which in theory should give you worse performance. Also, if you don't have a potato mobo and use an AIO, temps inside the case don't really change anything in theory.


It's a small case, it doesn't have a lot of space for air movement.

I'd say either try fans as an exhaust set up, add an exhaust 92mm, or different software.


----------



## Chickensoup23

Just how tight is the fit with an SFX-L PSU and a gpu? The new Lian Li is platinum and 750W with a 120 silent fan so if it fits, I would DEFINITELY go for that over the SF600, which seems like the only other reasonable option.


----------



## jeffk

I have tested my H100 outdoor to check kinks and airflow issue, its still the same.

80+ at stock frequency (Prime95).

I may change my h100, I can hear it but it doenst light up as is should be. And RPM monitoring is returning nothinh.

Is is possible that my pump make noise but is dead ?
But when I unplug the molex of the pump, the temp are climning a little, 20/22° at idle to 30° so the pump is working right ?

One pipe is a little hot but the radiator is not.

I Dont know what to do then


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeffk*
> 
> One pipe is a little hot but the radiator is not.


Possibly the heatplate is not touching the CPU evenly. For example, it's pressing on one side. You should unmount and check how the TIM has spread. Make a photo.

Check also the tubing for any kinks.

Exactly which motherboard do you have? Issue I had with H100 in the past was that I needed extra washers on the back to introduce a tiny bit more pressure.

Other option is to contact Corsair support, perhaps they can identify any compatibility issues with your hardware.


----------



## CheapDoner

I am planning to get an i7 6700k and a GTX 1080 for my Ncase M1. With noise levels and performance in mind, would you recommend going for 2x 120mm AIO coolers seperately for CPU and GPU, or 1x 240mm for CPU and a blower style cooler for the GTX 1080?

EDIT: And would you recommend the NF-F12 PWM fans? (I would really like black/dark fans though)


----------



## Chickensoup23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CheapDoner*
> 
> I am planning to get an i7 6700k and a GTX 1080 for my Ncase M1. With noise levels and performance in mind, would you recommend going for 2x 120mm AIO coolers seperately for CPU and GPU, or 1x 240mm for CPU and a blower style cooler for the GTX 1080?
> 
> EDIT: And would you recommend the NF-F12 PWM fans? (I would really like black/dark fans though)


I have exactly that, two AIOs with NFF12s. It's silent and cools well, the GPU is cool however the inside of the case is very hot so dont expect a 5ghz overclock. Also you could think about installing a 92mm fan at the back to help with it.

My PSU is currently the loudest thing in my system so I'm looking at SFX-L options like the Lian Li Pe-750 and the Silverstone 700W. However, I've heard good things of the SF600 as well. But if you get the 80mm fan SFX-600 from Silverstone, it will be loud.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chickensoup23*
> 
> I have exactly that, two AIOs with NFF12s. It's silent and cools well, the GPU is cool however the inside of the case is very hot so dont expect a 5ghz overclock. Also you could think about installing a 92mm fan at the back to help with it.
> 
> My PSU is currently the loudest thing in my system so I'm looking at SFX-L options like the Lian Li Pe-750 and the Silverstone 700W. However, I've heard good things of the SF600 as well. But if you get the 80mm fan SFX-600 from Silverstone, it will be loud.


Do you have any pics of your rig?


----------



## CheapDoner

Just got an email telling me my case will be shipped within a couple of days. It's going to be shipped by air from Taiwan. How long did it take for you guys to get your case in EU with the same shipping method?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chickensoup23*
> 
> I have exactly that, two AIOs with NFF12s. It's silent and cools well, the GPU is cool however the inside of the case is very hot so dont expect a 5ghz overclock. Also you could think about installing a 92mm fan at the back to help with it.
> 
> My PSU is currently the loudest thing in my system so I'm looking at SFX-L options like the Lian Li Pe-750 and the Silverstone 700W. However, I've heard good things of the SF600 as well. But if you get the 80mm fan SFX-600 from Silverstone, it will be loud.


What AIO cooler do you have for your cpu? I am considering the H70.


----------



## Chickensoup23

@CheapDoner, use the H75 because of the very flexible cables. Had a Nepton 120XL and an H100i, it was a nightmare.

Btw,both sides of my case (panels) aren't 100% flush, the left side has a tiny gap after the panel is put in. Is that normal?


----------



## jeffk

Replaced H100 by a Fractal S24. Temp are fine, pump was dead I guess.

But the fractal S24 I can hear the "bzzzzzzz" at 5meters...


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeffk*
> 
> Replaced H100 by a Fractal S24. Temp are fine, pump was dead I guess.
> 
> But the fractal S24 I can hear the "bzzzzzzz" at 5meters...


How old was your H100? I thought Corsair offered a 5-year warranty on those. Could probably have gotten a free replacement.


----------



## jeffk

I bought it in 2011/2012 I guess. I have to check my order and the warranty paper.

edit: yes, november 2011

edit2: I found the box, and its 5 years warranty haha.

They will repair it or send me a H100 v2 ?


----------



## exzacklyright

Is there a reason you can't get a non-reference GPU and pull air through the bottom with 2 fans?


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeffk*
> 
> I bought it in 2011/2012 I guess. I have to check my order and the warranty paper.
> 
> edit: yes, november 2011
> 
> edit2: I found the box, and its 5 years warranty haha.
> 
> They will repair it or send me a H100 v2 ?


They'll likely send you a new one, as it's probably cheaper. And the new one will probably come with some new warranty period also. Not likely five years, but, some time. Or you can just sell the replacement/new product to someone.


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> Is there a reason you can't get a non-reference GPU and pull air through the bottom with 2 fans?


From my understanding, non-reference cards (IE, ones that use two small fans like EVGA's ACX 2.0 style coolers) usually exhaust air. So, more likely, it'd be beneficial to use bottoms fans as exhaust, if I'm correct.


----------



## jeffk

The old H100 v1 is still made ?


----------



## Ragsters

Does anyone know if the tubing on the H100 v2 is too stiff to work on the Ncase?


----------



## Qrash

Yes, that has been stated several times inthe Hardforum. the H105 is a possible alternative (240 mm radiator, 38 mm thick) from Corsair that has not been updated with the stiffer hoses.

Of course, there are other brands that will work as well. The user contributed GoogleDocs spreadsheet is a good resource. Check the Cooling Compatibility tab at the bottom.


----------



## Ragsters

Do you guys see any problems with this build? I will most likely go with a GTX 1070 instead of the 1080 though.
Edit: The i7-5930k will most likely be a i7-6800k.

http://pcpartpicker.com/p/9KRYcc


----------



## Qrash

You may have trouble getting the 16GB modules to work initially if the motherboard comes with an early BIOS version. In order to update the BIOS many have had to buy a singe 4 GB module (at a standard speed).

What are your storage plans?


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qrash*
> 
> You may have trouble getting the 16GB modules to work initially if the motherboard comes with an early BIOS version. In order to update the BIOS many have had to buy a singe 4 GB module (at a standard speed).
> 
> What are your storage plans?


For right now I will put a 3.5" drive, under the GPU, on the 92mm fan side if the case and an SSD on the front where the optical drive goes.


----------



## Qrash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> For right now I will put a 3.5" drive, under the GPU, on the 92mm fan side if the case and an SSD on the front where the optical drive goes.


The previous owners have found this GPU and 3.5 inch hard drive arrangement leads to higher drive temperatures. If you find this to be the case it may be advisable to install an intake fan (maybe a quiet Noctua) beside the drive below the 1080 fan and then remove the bottom expansion slot cover (or the rectangular plate above all of the slots) to get more air moving around the drive and get the heat out of the bottom of the case.

Good luck!


----------



## Ragsters

I revised some parts a bit. This is what my build should look like. If Computex happens to come out with an amazing X99 mATX board then I might scrap the entire Ncase idea and go for the Caselabs Bh4.

http://pcpartpicker.com/p/TxLdnn


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> I revised some parts a bit. This is what my build should look like. If Computex happens to come out with an amazing X99 mATX board then I might scrap the entire Ncase idea and go for the Caselabs Bh4.
> 
> http://pcpartpicker.com/p/TxLdnn


I don't think replacing the thermal paste is worth it. It'd only make a degree or two difference.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> I don't think replacing the thermal paste is worth it. It'd only make a degree or two difference.


Thats just cause I ran out and I need more if I decide to reapply for whatever reason.


----------



## superpapu

Hi, im going to buy this case make the following rig:

asrock x99e-itx
6900k o 5960x not sure yet
980 strix (already have)
corsair vengeance 32gb ddr4 3200
samsung 950 pro 512gb m.2
corsair sf600
2 WD Black 4tb each
ncase m1
noctua d9dx 4i
noctua nf a9
2 noctua nf f12

Any suggestion will be appreciate?


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superpapu*
> 
> Hi, im going to buy this case make the following rig:
> 
> asrock x99e-itx
> 6900k o 5960x not sure yet
> 980 strix (already have)
> corsair vengeance 32gb ddr4 3200
> samsung 950 pro 512gb m.2
> corsair sf600
> 2 WD Black 4tb each
> ncase m1
> noctua d9dx 4i
> noctua nf a9
> 2 noctua nf f12
> 
> Any suggestion will be appreciate?


Wow. Are build ideas are very similar.


----------



## VeritronX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superpapu*
> 
> Hi, im going to buy this case make the following rig:
> 
> asrock x99e-itx
> 6900k o 5960x not sure yet
> 980 strix (already have)
> corsair vengeance 32gb ddr4 3200
> samsung 950 pro 512gb m.2
> corsair sf600
> 2 WD Black 4tb each
> ncase m1
> noctua d9dx 4i
> noctua nf a9
> 2 noctua nf f12
> 
> Any suggestion will be appreciate?


The strix is too big to fit in an ncase unfortunatley. It's too wide (extends higher than the pci slot bracket too much).

Link


----------



## superpapu

I didnt check that I will see if there are any gpu aftermarket cooler that fits there maybe the acelero extreme IV o III


----------



## jeffk

d9dx 4i is a bit light for 5960x...


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeffk*
> 
> d9dx 4i is a bit light for 5960x...


The D9DX i4 kept my 5820K pretty darn cool on stock clocks, even when gaming. But, I had it set up with good ventilation and a 120mm intake fan allowing air to channel into the cooler. He'll be using that dual 3.5" bracket is seems, so he won't be able to put a fan where I had one.

Also, I'd double check if I were you on RAM clearance. My D9DX i4 BARELY fit in the case. The cooler itself fit, but since the fan sits lower than the heatsink bottom, I had to offset it to clear the RAM. See here, though it's been posted in the thread before:



Normally, the fan sits a bit closer to the CPU to make it as low profile as it claims.

Also, some people have had issues making the Samsung 950 Pro run at full speeds for multiple reasons. One being thermal throttling. An easy solution is extremely small heatsinks and dual sided tape. Another is, apparently in some cases the XMP profile for memory makes the 950 Pro run at PCIe x 2.0 or some nonsense of the sorts, basically throttles the speed to about half or even less. It's what stopped me from getting the 950 Pro in the first place. I might pick it up soon regardless, but, I'm running into a bit of a heat issue I'd like to fix first...


----------



## Ragsters

@Sazexa

Isn't that the D9DX i4 *3u* which is a little different?


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> @Sazexa
> 
> Isn't that the D9DX i4 *3u* which is a little different?


I believe it's the same height, but with two towers, instead of two fans and a middle tower. So, you'd have to offset both fans on the regular version.


----------



## Ragsters

I think I am just going to get the Cooler Master Seidon 120V to go in the NCase.


----------



## MasterKH

hello guys I' jsut recently got my NCASE M1 v5 I'm looking to lower the overall noise and heat in it (not too hot just picky).

Here are my currently installed parts:

mobo: Aasrock z97e itx/ac
CPU: i7 -4770k
RAM: 8gb Gskill
GPU: EVGA 980ti ACX 2.0 SC with backplate
Storage:
2 SSD's 2.5mm 960 gb and 128gb front and slim drive mount
1 HDD 3TD 3.5" - side mounted
Side case 120 mm

Current cooling: stock cooler
max temps
CPU 82
GPU 81

Other cooling options: h100i with noctua fans
MAx temp
CPU 57 i think
GPU 83 (EVGA's cap on my settings)

Thissetting had a bit of throthling in the GPU and higher fan noise

evo 212 - doubt it fits

Options im willing to explore:
1) Air coolers
2) AIO 120mm cooler such as TD03 slim and H55 (not sure which is better )
3)sell 980ti and upgrade to a 1080 Hybryd , founders, or blower cooler (like the msi aero).
4) any combination of the above

edit: I forgot to say I could aslso put the cotua or other case fans beneath card if that helps

What would you guys think its an better option ?
if possible suggest me brands EG: if air cooler which.


----------



## Natskyge

I have a somewhat similar setup to you, but diffrent cooling and CPU. For my CPU i use a BeQuiet Darkrock TF with one fan in the middle exhausting air away from the motherboard. I also havd four EKWB Vardar F4-120ER fans, two on the bottom as intakes blowing cool air on the GPU, and two on the side bracket exhausting air out the case. I get 50-60 celsius on my 6600K and 70-72 on my Evga GTX 980 Ti ACX 2.0 when gaming. You could make it even better with a 92MM fan in the back of the case as intake for the Darkrock TF. If you take this route you NEED to buy static pressure fans due to the high airflow restriction there is in this case, i recomend the EKWB Vardar F4-120ER.


----------



## MasterKH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Natskyge*
> 
> I have a somewhat similar setup to you, but diffrent cooling and CPU. For my CPU i use a BeQuiet Darkrock TF with one fan in the middle exhausting air away from the motherboard. I also havd four EKWB Vardar F4-120ER fans, two on the bottom as intakes blowing cool air on the GPU, and two on the side bracket exhausting air out the case. I get 50-60 celsius on my 6600K and 70-72 on my Evga GTX 980 Ti ACX 2.0 when gaming. You could make it even better with a 92MM fan in the back of the case as intake for the Darkrock TF. If you take this route you NEED to buy static pressure fans due to the high airflow restriction there is in this case, i recomend the EKWB Vardar F4-120ER.


Thank you. I will put the two noctua SP fans in bottom . Now I have 1 side and 1 back fan. What would you recommend? Both exhaust? Or side exhaust, back intake. Or vice versa


----------



## Natskyge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterKH*
> 
> Thank you. I will put the two noctua SP fans in bottom . Now I have 1 side and 1 back fan. What would you recommend? Both exhaust? Or side exhaust, back intake. Or vice versa


I recomend the back 92MM fan as intake into the CPU cooler which exhausts air out the case, the fan bracket fans i recomend as exhaust.


----------



## MasterKH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Natskyge*
> 
> I recomend the back 92MM fan as intake into the CPU cooler which exhausts air out the case, the fan bracket fans i recomend as exhaust.


TY way better around 70ish now in gpu


----------



## jeffk

I read on the google doc that the H100i v2 (as the GTX) is not flexible in half to be mounted on, I received a brand new H100i v2 in return of my H100v1, is it worth it to try it ?

I'm now using the Rock TF with a z170i PG, but it push the ram and touch the GPU backplate, so i m wondering.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeffk*
> 
> I read on the google doc that the H100i v2 (as the GTX) is not flexible in half to be mounted on, I received a brand new H100i v2 in return of my H100v1, is it worth it to try it ?
> 
> I'm now using the Rock TF with a z170i PG, but it push the ram and touch the GPU backplate, so i m wondering.


I read the same thing so I bought the H105.


----------



## MasterKH

I'll
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeffk*
> 
> I read on the google doc that the H100i v2 (as the GTX) is not flexible in half to be mounted on, I received a brand new H100i v2 in return of my H100v1, is it worth it to try it ?
> 
> I'm now using the Rock TF with a z170i PG, but it push the ram and touch the GPU backplate, so i m wondering.


check which one is the one I have at home, I think it is h100i v2 since it is the gray fans.

I had the pipes starting in the psu side and across the case since it will kink if putting it in the same cpu side


----------



## exzacklyright

Finished my build:



http://imgur.com/3LQI6


http://pcpartpicker.com/list/sgvbvV


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> Finished my build:
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/3LQI6
> 
> 
> http://pcpartpicker.com/list/sgvbvV


Sweet! What cooler is that?


----------



## exzacklyright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Sweet! What cooler is that?


http://www.idcooling.com/Product/detail/id/70/name/FROSTFLOW%20240L-W


----------



## SageQi

Hey guys, I was looking for input on my cooling setup that I have planned for my NCase build. I'm trying to get a somewhat cool (I know it'll be hard with such a small enclosure) but more importantly quiet configuration. While both of these configurations use the same fans, I was wondering which one would be better for the best airflow and temperature. Also please feel free to give recommendations as I'm trying to find the optimal build. I'm going with the SF450 facing the back so I omitted that from the images.
CPU cooler from bottom to top. CPU temps are probably going to be affected with hot air being taken from the gpu.
CPU cooler from left to right. CPU temps are probably going to be better in this configuration as fresh air will be taken from the A9x14.


----------



## Ragsters

Can someone with a Asrock X99E-ITX help me? All I need for you to do is look at your bios chip on the board itself and tell me what it says. There should be a number on it. Thanks in advanced!


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SageQi*
> 
> Hey guys, I was looking for input on my cooling setup that I have planned for my NCase build. I'm trying to get a somewhat cool (I know it'll be hard with such a small enclosure) but more importantly quiet configuration. While both of these configurations use the same fans, I was wondering which one would be better for the best airflow and temperature. Also please feel free to give recommendations as I'm trying to find the optimal build. I'm going with the SF450 facing the back so I omitted that from the images.
> CPU cooler from bottom to top. CPU temps are probably going to be affected with hot air being taken from the gpu.
> CPU cooler from left to right. CPU temps are probably going to be better in this configuration as fresh air will be taken from the A9x14.


Will you be using the 3.5" HDD cage or no? Also, what GPU are you using? A blower/reference style, or case-exhausting style? That will largely affect your temperatures and can affect your best cooling set up.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Can someone with a Asrock X99E-ITX help me? All I need for you to do is look at your bios chip on the board itself and tell me what it says. There should be a number on it. Thanks in advanced!


I'll look when I get home. What do you need the specific number for? Also, sorry for not mentioning, but I live in CT... So, I can't help with the update you need. :C


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> I'll look when I get home. What do you need the specific number for? Also, sorry for not mentioning, but I live in CT... So, I can't help with the update you need. :C


I noticed that on my bios chip on the board it says P3.10 so I got excited and thought maybe this means it has the latest bios on it. I wanted for someone to check there chip to verify that the number on the chip tells you what bios the person has. Anyway, I called Asrock today and they verified that the number does in fact tell me the bios revision. They also told me that if I had an older revision on the board they would send me a new bios chip to replace free of charge. Yeyyyy Asrock!


----------



## SageQi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> Will you be using the 3.5" HDD cage or no? Also, what GPU are you using? A blower/reference style, or case-exhausting style? That will largely affect your temperatures and can affect your best cooling set up.
> I'll look when I get home. What do you need the specific number for? Also, sorry for not mentioning, but I live in CT... So, I can't help with the update you need. :C


Won't be using a 3.5" HDD cage as I'm planning on only using a m.2 ssd to save some space. Also planning on using a case-exhausting gpu as blower designs get very loud(main concern).


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SageQi*
> 
> Won't be using a 3.5" HDD cage as I'm planning on only using a m.2 ssd to save some space. Also planning on using a case-exhausting gpu as blower designs get very loud(main concern).


I'd suggest a similar set up to what I had then. Place a 120mm fan under the intake on the GPU as intake for the blower. Don't bother with another one as it won't make a large difference since your card doesn't case exhaust, and will just block the fan. Then, place a 120mm fan as intake where the default location for the 3.5" cage is. Set up your CPU fan to blow air towards the rear of your case. And a 92mm exhaust fan at the rear to pull air from the flow of the side-intake-fan and CPU cooler will yield good temperatures.


----------



## SageQi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> I'd suggest a similar set up to what I had then. Place a 120mm fan under the intake on the GPU as intake for the blower. Don't bother with another one as it won't make a large difference since your card doesn't case exhaust, and will just block the fan. Then, place a 120mm fan as intake where the default location for the 3.5" cage is. Set up your CPU fan to blow air towards the rear of your case. And a 92mm exhaust fan at the rear to pull air from the flow of the side-intake-fan and CPU cooler will yield good temperatures.


I would really rather not get a blower design as from what I've been reading, blower designs in the NCase especially with the lack of airflow and cross breathing with the CPU makes for a very loud system. I rather get a 10 degree hotter system than a 10 decibel louder system. If possible I would rather go with a non-blower design.


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SageQi*
> 
> I would really rather not get a blower design as from what I've been reading, blower designs in the NCase especially with the lack of airflow and cross breathing with the CPU makes for a very loud system. I rather get a 10 degree hotter system than a 10 decibel louder system. If possible I would rather go with a non-blower design.


I must have read that wrong. I'd just change what I said before to two 120mm mounted intake fans. And keep the side mounted 120mm intake, CPU coolew blowing towards the back, and rear 92mm exhaust all the same.

Granted, I had a GTX 980 on air, and usually my HDD was the loudest component even when gaming, or just about as loud as the GPU.


----------



## Mr Mari0o

Hey guys I just got my ncase m1 v5, i plan on using the nh-c14 cooler. My question is, would I get better temps if I use 140mm fan for the top of the heatsink plus a 120mm fan for the bottom (no side bracket), or if i use three 120mm fans, one on bottom of heatsink and two on the mounting bracket?

*I will be using all noctua nf-f12 2000 industrialppc and af-f14 2000 industrialppc*


----------



## Qrash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr Mari0o*
> 
> Hey guys I just got my ncase m1 v5, i plan on using the nh-c14 cooler. My question is, would I get better temps if I use 140mm fan for the top of the heatsink plus a 120mm fan for the bottom (no side bracket), or if i use three 120mm fans, one on bottom of heatsink and two on the mounting bracket?
> 
> *I will be using all noctua nf-f12 2000 industrialppc and af-f14 2000 industrialppc*


If you use a 140 mm fan for the heatsink it has to have the mounting holes for a 120 mm fan in order to use the Noctua clips or attach it to the side bracket. Either way, there is still room for a 120 mm fan on the front half of the side bracket.


----------



## Mr Mari0o

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qrash*
> 
> If you use a 140 mm fan for the heatsink it has to have the mounting holes for a 120 mm fan in order to use the Noctua clips or attach it to the side bracket. Either way, there is still room for a 120 mm fan on the front half of the side bracket.


I already have the heatsink with the 140mm noctua af-f14 2000 industrialppc so i know it fits. My question is would i get better temps if I use the 140mm plus a bottom 120mm for the heatsink (no side bracket) or would temps be better if I use two 120mm fans on the bracket and one 120mm fan for the bottom of the heatsink?


----------



## Ragsters

Here is my build guys. All parts have arrived but will not have time to build until this weekend. What fans should I get? Should I stay with the Stock H105 fans or go for something else? Can you help me with airflow? I also want a good 92mm fan. Help would be very much appreciated.

http://pcpartpicker.com/list/JJ6mGf


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Here is my build guys. All parts have arrived but will not have time to build until this weekend. What fans should I get? Should I stay with the Stock H105 fans or go for something else? Can you help me with airflow? I also want a good 92mm fan. Help would be very much appreciated.
> 
> http://pcpartpicker.com/list/JJ6mGf


You probably won't see much difference with new fans in terms of thermals on the Corsair cooler. But, perhaps a better noise difference. You'd probably be looking at another $35-$50 in fans though, so, I'd hold off if you're on a budget. As far as a rear 92mm fan, I'd say if you don't care about color/aesthetic, since it's hidden anyways, grab yourself a Noctua NF-A9x14 92mm x 14mm fan. They're excellent, and work well since the radiator restricts height a bit. Also, since you're only doing CPU on the loop, you can probably set up the fans on the radiator as intake fans, and the 92mm fan as exhaust air and it would work fine. In my instance though, since I have both GPU and CPU on a single 240mm radiator, it makes the system very hot if I have my fans as intake and blowing air into the case.


----------



## amvoith

Hello, thought I'd share my build with you; been following this thread for a while now. Purchased a V1 last summer and love it. Currently I have the GPU OC'd but not the CPU yet. Just haven't had the time to sit down and do that yet.





Current specs are:
4790k
EVGA Z97 Stinger
EVGA GTX 980Ti SC+
16 GB Corsair Dominator Platinum 1866MHz
2x 128 GB Samsung 850 Pro (Raid 0)
750 GB 2.5" HDD

Cooling:
EK CPU and GPU block
EK 480mm rad (external) and 240mm rad
Alphacool pump assembly on a D5
Bitwpower and XSPC fittings, Swiftech qdcs
PrimoChill Advanced LRT tubing
Corsair, Rosewill, and CoolerMaster fans

Future plans include hard tubing (nickel plated), and a tempered glass side panel/window mod.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> You probably won't see much difference with new fans in terms of thermals on the Corsair cooler. But, perhaps a better noise difference. You'd probably be looking at another $35-$50 in fans though, so, I'd hold off if you're on a budget. As far as a rear 92mm fan, I'd say if you don't care about color/aesthetic, since it's hidden anyways, grab yourself a Noctua NF-A9x14 92mm x 14mm fan. They're excellent, and work well since the radiator restricts height a bit. Also, since you're only doing CPU on the loop, you can probably set up the fans on the radiator as intake fans, and the 92mm fan as exhaust air and it would work fine. In my instance though, since I have both GPU and CPU on a single 240mm radiator, it makes the system very hot if I have my fans as intake and blowing air into the case.


Hey. Thanks for the help! Money is not a concern for the fans. The air flow config is exactly how I was thinking of doing. I would love to get fans with similar performance as the stock H105 fans but as quiet as possible. Oh and a 25mm thick 92mm fan wont fit?


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Hey. Thanks for the help! Money is not a concern for the fans. The air flow config is exactly how I was thinking of doing. I would love to get fans with similar performance as the stock H105 fans but as quiet as possible. Oh and a 25mm thick 92mm fan wont fit?


Well, Noctua NF-F12's are what I use. They're very quiet and perform greatly, as they're meant for static pressure. Some Sycthe Gentle Typhoon fans might be something to look into also.

You probably can fit a 92x25mm fan, but it would definitely be more difficult. I have an SSD mounted in the front of my case, and, with a small bit of clearance between it and the radiator (I'd guess no more than 10mm between SSD and radiator) there is probably just enough space for me to fit the Noctua NF-A9x14 I mentioned before.


----------



## Ragsters

I have been trying all morning and I just cant fit the H105 in the ncase. Anyone have any pics of the H105 in an ncase using the asrock x99e-itx?


----------



## exzacklyright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> I have been trying all morning and I just cant fit the H105 in the ncase. Anyone have any pics of the H105 in an ncase using the asrock x99e-itx?


Found this: https://linustechtips.com/main/topic/290102-complete-ncase-m1-high-end-gaming-photo-video-editing-pc/

Are you doing it in a pull config?


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> Found this: https://linustechtips.com/main/topic/290102-complete-ncase-m1-high-end-gaming-photo-video-editing-pc/
> 
> Are you doing it in a pull config?


I have seen numerous Ncase Builds witht he H105 the thing is that I dont think I have seen this combo with the Asrock X99e-itx. Anyway, Im returning the H105 for the H75. I have seen this combo work in some builds. Thanks.


----------



## dolomatt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> I revised some parts a bit. This is what my build should look like. If Computex happens to come out with an amazing X99 mATX board then I might scrap the entire Ncase idea and go for the Caselabs Bh4.
> 
> http://pcpartpicker.com/p/TxLdnn


Man I haven't seen any new matx boards. I too am thinking of going for the bh4.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dolomatt*
> 
> Man I haven't seen any new matx boards. I too am thinking of going for the bh4.


Well after the disappointment I received from Computex I decided to keep my Ncase and go with an itx build.


----------



## dolomatt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Well after the disappointment I received from Computex I decided to keep my Ncase and go with an itx build.


I am waiting for the 6800 Intel to hit. Hopefully some other montherboards get announced. I was all set on the ncase but have been lusting on those new bullet cases. If no matx boards surface soon I may just go for the bh7. For an atx case it's still pretty damn small.


----------



## d0mini

Well, it's been a little over a month since I saw @Sazexa's Incredible build and became enamoured with the functionality of this case, and I've been busy.











I have to say, the first time I tried to fit my GPU in there, I was worried. It was a very difficult fit, but I have since got the knack for getting it in and out, and also have realised just how true it is to say that you can really 'cram' this thing with hardware.



I'm not planning on custom watercooling just yet, I'm not sure if/when that will happen, but it was expensive enough getting this up and running, so one step at a time! Running with the theme of cramming, cable management is *hard*. In a good way.









I've got the NH-U9S cooler pulling air from the rear intake. I'm planning on getting a second slim fan to place as intake, then have the cooler in a push/pull config with a little 'wind tunnel™' action happening.



I really just cannot believe how small this thing is, and how much it can hold. I look at it compared to my 380t, and I am amazed.



This is something you may have noticed from the 1st picture, and really goes that extra mile in reinforcing the recurring theme of 'cramming'. The MSI 980ti Gaming I have is wide - too wide for the M1 to house both it and regular PCIE power connectors together. When I realised that, my options as I saw them were: look online for low-profile connectors, leave the side panel off, buy a new graphics card, return the case, cry inside, or try to make my own low-profile connectors.

I looked around, and could only find low-profile 6-pin connectors, for a lot of money and from America. No good. Since I didn't really want to do any of the other options, I decided to make my own. The connectors are (thankfully) ones I salvaged from old PCIE extension cable thingies. I, through trial and error, and a Lot of staples and blood, learnt how to detach the wires from the connectors, cut them as much as I dared (in case you were wondering, I used a not-so-sharp kitchen knife), disconnected the connectors of my shiny new and non-defiled Corsair PSU, and gracefully shoved them into the grotesque pieces of mangled practicality you see before you. Anyway...



There it is. It's done, it's tiny and it doesn't look any different. I love it.


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d0mini*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it's been a little over a month since I saw @Sazexa's Incredible build and became enamoured with the functionality of this case, and I've been busy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to say, the first time I tried to fit my GPU in there, I was worried. It was a very difficult fit, but I have since got the knack for getting it in and out, and also have realised just how true it is to say that you can really 'cram' this thing with hardware.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not planning on custom watercooling just yet, I'm not sure if/when that will happen, but it was expensive enough getting this up and running, so one step at a time! Running with the theme of cramming, cable management is *hard*. In a good way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got the NH-U9S cooler pulling air from the rear intake. I'm planning on getting a second slim fan to place as intake, then have the cooler in a push/pull config with a little 'wind tunnel™' action happening.
> 
> 
> 
> I really just cannot believe how small this thing is, and how much it can hold. I look at it compared to my 380t, and I am amazed.
> 
> 
> 
> This is something you may have noticed from the 1st picture, and really goes that extra mile in reinforcing the recurring theme of 'cramming'. The MSI 980ti Gaming I have is wide - too wide for the M1 to house both it and regular PCIE power connectors together. When I realised that my options as I saw them were: look online for low-profile connectors, leave the side panel off, buy a new graphics card, return the case, cry inside, or try to make my own low-profile connectors.
> 
> I looked around, and could only find low-profile 6-pin connectors, for a lot of money and from America. No good. Since I didn't really want to do any of the other options, I decided to make my own. The connectors are (thankfully) ones I salvaged from old PCIE extension cable thingies. I, through trial and error, and a Lot of staples and blood, learnt how to detach the wires from the connectors, cut them as much as I dared (in case you were wondering, I used a not-so-sharp kitchen knife), disconnected the connectors of my shiny new and non-defiled Corsair PSU, and gracefully shoved them into the grotesque pieces of mangled practicality you see before you. Anyway...
> 
> 
> 
> There it is. It's done, it's tiny and it doesn't look any different. I love it.


Looks good! Welcome to the M1 family! My only suggestion would be to (obviously with the PC off) very carefully insulate each of those metal pins with electrical tape, individually, on your PCIe power. I highly doubt there's any chance of it actually arc-ing, but, you should definitely take the extra step to be extra sure.

Sorry, this is the electrician in me speaking.


----------



## d0mini

Ooh electrical tape, that does sound like a good idea! And thank you for the welcome









I have a question for anyone who wants to answer. Is my cooling setup optimal with the CPU cooler as intake and the AIO as exhaust?


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d0mini*
> 
> Ooh electrical tape, that does sound like a good idea! And thank you for the welcome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a question for anyone who wants to answer. Is my cooling setup optimal with the CPU cooler as intake and the AIO as exhaust?


That's probably the best way to do it, as far as I can tell from your build.


----------



## d0mini

Well, hopefully that will stop me from ripping everything out and trying it in a different config obsessively







I would really like to get some custom water cooling, but time, money and inexperience are difficult to overcome


----------



## Qrash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> That's probably the best way to do it, as far as I can tell from your build.


Another option is liquid electrical tape. It can be a bit messy to apply , but you can brush it on to coat each individual connector and it won't get gooey over time like electrical tape does.


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qrash*
> 
> Another option is liquid electrical tape. It can be a bit messy to apply , but you can brush it on to coat each individual connector and it won't get gooey over time like electrical tape does.


I'm sure clear, non-ugly looking stuff exists... But the stuff I've only ever worked with is an ugly poo-brown, that just gets messy and looks crappy. If something clear exists, that isn't really noticeably, I'd say go with that option.


----------



## Qrash

The stuff sold at hardware stores (Canadian Tire) around Ottawa is black. Clear would look nice, but I think black would too.


----------



## d0mini

Hmm... I'm away for a while tomorrow onwards, I'll look into electrical tapes and the best way to do them. You got me worried when you suggested that, so I double-checked that there's nothing electrically conductive around the exposed wires. It looks to be good, but I would much rather be safe than sorry. Any accident or unforeseen consequence could be pretty bad.

EDIT

If I were to use liquid, would I still have to take each wire out and individually 'paint' them? Or could I do them all at once while they are still in the connector?


----------



## Ragsters

Anyone using the Asrock X99e-itx have any problems with the 24pin mobo cable hitting the ram? My Trident Z I guess is a little wide and the cable pushes against it. It still is able to fit but it kinda scares me. Either way, I am returning the Zs for some Corsair LPX. Let me know guys!


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Anyone using the Asrock X99e-itx have any problems with the 24pin mobo cable hitting the ram? My Trident Z I guess is a little wide and the cable pushes against it. It still is able to fit but it kinda scares me. Either way, I am returning the Zs for some Corsair LPX. Let me know guys!


I didn't have an issue with my low-profile kit. And I think it doesn't touch right now, or if it does it just rests on the RAM. I've actually got Trident Z wth EK Monarch RAM covers on them at the moment. This is what it looks like.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Also, I don't have a picture at this angle of the EK Monarch RAM covers, but, you can get the general idea of how I ran my cable. This kind of supports it's own weight when held tight.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







A slight amount of pressure is fine. You'd have to either tighten the cable with too much pressure pulling down on the RAM, or actually try to hurt the memory or the slot, I believe.


----------



## Ragsters

^Thanks for your response! Yeah its more the connector itself that pushes on it. I have the new corsair sf600.


----------



## Sazexa

Yeah, it's most likely fine.


----------



## Halo_003

I looked for an hour or so but didn't find an answer. I was thinking that what may be doable is a slim 240mm radiator in the bottom with 15mm fans, and then some sort of QDC setup going out the rear. Hypothetically speaking what I would love to do is hang my Black Ice GTX 480 radiator with a push/pull fan setup on the bottom of my desk, then have it use the QDC's to connect to the loop inside of the M1. My thinking is that way if the M1 was needed to be moved it could disconnect from the desk, and use only the slim 240mm on the bottom, then when back at the desk reconnect the QDC's and use the 480 + 240 radiators. If that description doesn't make sense I can mock up a Paint diagram.

The upgrade urge bug has hit me hard on an M1, 7700K, 32GB DDR4, MVIII Impact, and RX 480. (current is an i7 3820, GTX 580, X79 Sabertooth, 8GB DDR3.). Thanks in advance!









Edit: here's a paint diagram, should make a lot more sense.

WCidea.png 25k .png file


I figure the 480 radiator is massive overkill but it's just sitting unused right now. This setup would let it be transported functionally as needed, but still give great performance when at home. I think so anyways. Has anyone done this sort of setup?

Secondary question, if I wanted a window side panel would it be a reasonable idea to buy of of the extra panels and cut it out? If so, that would not be a very expensive mod to do.


----------



## potyec

I did built the case after purchasing all this parts :

i5 6600k
EVGA Z170 Stinger
Corsair SF600
Corsair Dominator Platinum 2x8 3000 hz
Msi GTX 970 4 GB Gaming
Corsair H105 ( installed Noctua Industrial 120mn PWM 3000 RPM fans )
Samsung Evo 850 250GB
Noctua Industrial 120mn PWM 3000 RPM fans

1.)

The built went ok till I reach the Corsair H105 installation after I swapped the stock fans for the Noctua one everything turned to be more higher than it was before
Pic 1 : 

Pic 2 : 

After Installation I find myself in a situation when everything was so tight I was not even sure the water gonna circulate properly like that .

Installed radiator which was tide :
Bending pipes 1: 

Bending pipes 2: 

UPDATE : My water cooler pump died after 8 days so Im taking it back tomorrow . Im nut sure this is because of the tight pipes or not but at least good to note

2.)
After I installed the video card which is a MSI GTX 970 4GB Gaming edition I was scared that the heat pipe gonna touch the side panel and YES IT DOES (but can fit )
Picture 1: 

Picture 2 : 

Im not sure its good or bad but I have OC-ed my GPU and when its under full load the side panel is warm as well ( maybe I win for myself additional cooling surface ) I hope its not gonna cause a shortage or something ( Im not an expert)

3.)
Z170 Stinger I/O Shield issue ( where Im still wondering how EVGA designers could mess up this much ) .... The I/O shield touching the back of the GPU so I had to bend it to make sure they do not collide .

Picture ( after the bending ): 

4.)
NOCTUA NF-F12 IPPC 3000 PWN fan test that fitting under the GPU or not ( It does but 1-2 mm clearance)
Picture 1 : 

Picture 2 : 

NOTE : I DO NOT recommend this Fan for any NCASE m1 user it`s way way to loud If you still wanna buy buy the 2000RPM one ( I spent 70 $ for the fans + 14$ for the white anti vibration modding )
* And NO I can not use the low noise Adapter with Industrial fans

5.) I bought an H100i V2 which pipes really really stiff the !!! After 1 hour of trying i found this position the only option to make it work
Picture 1 : 

Picture 2: 

I hope I helped for some of you before you purchase or If you have got already questions because you was not sure it`s gonna fit or not now you know









Have a great day all









OC info CPU : 4.6 on Adaptive + 110 offset
GPU : 1516 Mhz

I have got a few issues with Blue screen but slowly I sorted out my voltage issues .


----------



## Lee0

Hello NCASE M1 owners,
I'm planning to join the club in three weeks or so therefore I'm still in the planning stage, I have a few questions and I would be grateful for any help I can get.








Here's what I plan to cram in the case:

6700k
Asus z170i Pro gaming
Corsair SF450
EVGA 1080 ACX 3.0 FTW
Crucial 2x8gb RAM
? H60 (v2) ? (unsure) ?
Anything that's incompatible with the case? I've looked at the user spec sheet and it seems that at least the motherboard fits.

I'm stil unsure what CPU cooler to get. I want a liquid cooler with either a 240mm radiator or 120/ 140mm. I thought of the h60 as it quite balances the price point but I can go for a more expensive unit if it's worth it, please tell me what you think.

What's the best cooling configuration? I already have 4 Industrial Noctua fans (2000rpm) and a Phanteks fan hub, could I use those and in what way/ configuration?

How does this case deal with LED strips? Obviously there's no window by default but can light shine through the vents? I have a NZXT Hue + Laying here somewhere...









Thanks for any help!


----------



## Qrash

I believe someone on HardForum reported that the FTW did not fit. It's width (height?) is 128 mm which only leaves 12 mm for the power connectors and cables. Maybe their adapter (shown at Computex) that moves the power sockets to the end of the card could make this work, but I cannot find it listed on the EVGA website to check its dimensions. The EVGA SC model does fit.


----------



## Ragsters

I would also consider the H75 instead of H60.


----------



## Lee0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> I would also consider the H75 instead of H60.


I don't really get what's the difference between the h70 and the h60 other than that the H70 has a different pump design and it includes 2 pwm fans.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lee0*
> 
> I don't really get what's the difference between the h70 and the h60 other than that the H70 has a different pump design and it includes 2 pwm fans.


The H75 has flexible rubber tubing which will make the install much easier.


----------



## Lee0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qrash*
> 
> I believe someone on HardForum reported that the FTW did not fit. It's width (height?) is 128 mm which only leaves 12 mm for the power connectors and cables. Maybe their adapter (shown at Computex) that moves the power sockets to the end of the card could make this work, but I cannot find it listed on the EVGA website to check its dimensions. The EVGA SC model does fit.


Oh bummer. I had been eyeing that card since it's release because of it's 2 8-pin connections and the cooling design. Well time to scout for another model. The M1 product page recommends rear exhaust cards so maybe a FE card or this one MSI GeForce GTX 1080 8GB Aero OC..? Anyways recommend me a good 1080 if you want and I might go for that one. Another idea is to go with Corsair/ MSI's highly priced Sea hawk card. Which has a 120mm rad and a rear exhaust fan, would this be possible?

If I don't get the Sea hawk card I kinda want a 240mm rad on the CPU cooler. Is this good choice: Fractal Design Kelvin S24 240mm ? It's currently priced at 117 usd where I live and to compare the Corsair Hydro H100i v2 is priced at 153 usd. So the Kelvin s24 seems like a good option (if it fits). Does anybody here have it?

EDIT: It seems that the Kelvin s24 fits according to the user spreadsheet. Also here are the dimensions of the EVGA FTW card
Dimensions
Height: 5.064in - 128.631mm
Length: 10.5in - 266.7mm
Width: Dual Slot


----------



## Qrash

Just to be clear, the EVGA GTX 1080 FTW card itself fits in the M1, but its power connectors are the problem. They are at the very top of the PCB so there is only 12 mm of space from the card to the side panel for the PCI-E power cables and connectors.

Another forum member at HARDForum posted that the Asus ROG STRIX-GTX1080-O8G-GAMING fits in the M1. This is a very tight fit and the Asus card actually exceeds the M1 length limit (298 mm vs. 292 mm) and is wider than the EVGA FTW card (134mm vs. 128 mm), A few posts later, the M1 designer (Necere) was surprised that the Asus Strix card did not interfere with the side panel clip at the rear of the case. The Asus card is closer to the M1's graphics card width (height?) limit of 140 mm, but its power sockets are recessed from the top of the PCB so there is more room for the power connectors and cables than with the EVGA FTW card. So, it's tight, but this is a non-FE card with a custom cooling solution, it that's what you want.

The cooling tube connections on the MSI Seahawk cards will also have trouble with the M1 side panel.


----------



## Lee0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qrash*
> 
> The cooling tube connections on the MSI Seahawk cards will also have trouble with the M1 side panel.


In what way? By reaching or is something blocking them?
Also thanks for your clarification on the FTW card.


----------



## Qrash

Here is a post from the case designer, on the HardForum M1 thread:

I've updated my GTX 1080 compatibility post with two changes:

The Gigabyte G1 is a confirmed fit by iaTa
Moved the MSI Seahawk to "might fit," because I noticed it uses the same stiff tubing as the Corsair GT and v2 models, which might not have enough flexibility to bend without pushing excessively on the side panel.

So far I have not seen anyone using the Seahawk card in the M1.


----------



## Lee0

Ahh well I think I might just go for Fractal's s24 AIO (240mm rad) and another model of the 1080 (not the FTW not the seahawk, quite possible a model with external exhaust.


----------



## captainchair

I'm about 8 weeks deep and no m1







, status in USPS hasn't changed since mid-May. This wait is killing me.


----------



## MasterKH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *captainchair*
> 
> I'm about 8 weeks deep and no m1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , status in USPS hasn't changed since mid-May. This wait is killing me.


which shipping you use? I picked Air and was here in 2 weeks total


----------



## captainchair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterKH*
> 
> which shipping you use? I picked Air and was here in 2 weeks total


Ugh that pains me to hear. I wish I had chosen that in hindsight. Ground (or should I say Sea)


----------



## MasterKH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *captainchair*
> 
> Ugh that pains me to hear. I wish I had chosen that in hindsight. Ground (or should I say Sea)


Remember usps will show track but until it reaches the the port here it won't update. Mine was frozen several days.


----------



## captainchair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterKH*
> 
> Remember usps will show track but until it reaches the the port here it won't update. Mine was frozen several days.


I did see that it could take up to 9 weeks on the long end -- so that's what I'm expecting. I have every single component ready for this build waiting to go, half built in a cardboard box. Specs below. I'll take pics of the install for everyone to see fitment, fan layout, etc.

i7-6700k
Noctua NH-U9S
ASRock Fatal1ty Z170 Gaming-ITX/ac
Corsair Vengeance LPX 32GB (2 x 16GB) DDR4-3200
Samsung 950 PRO 512GB M.2-2280 Solid State Drive
2xSamsung 850 EVO-Series 1TB 2.5" Solid State Drive
Corsair SF600
Noctua NF-S12A PWM 120mm Fans
Dell S2716DG 27.0"
nVidia 1080 GTX reference blower style


----------



## MasterKH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *captainchair*
> 
> I did see that it could take up to 9 weeks on the long end -- so that's what I'm expecting. I have every single component ready for this build waiting to go, half built in a cardboard box. Specs below. I'll take pics of the install for everyone to see fitment, fan layout, etc.
> 
> i7-6700k
> Noctua NH-U9S
> ASRock Fatal1ty Z170 Gaming-ITX/ac
> Corsair Vengeance LPX 32GB (2 x 16GB) DDR4-3200
> Samsung 950 PRO 512GB M.2-2280 Solid State Drive
> 2xSamsung 850 EVO-Series 1TB 2.5" Solid State Drive
> Corsair SF600
> Noctua NF-S12A PWM 120mm Fans
> Dell S2716DG 27.0"
> nVidia 1080 GTX reference blower style


9 weeks since order placed or just shipping?
Btw good thing you went reference was reading in hard forum that many third party cooled have taller pcbs not many cards fit


----------



## Lee0

I've seen some people mod this chassi for a side panel window. Is that even a smart idea considering that it would hurt the cooling capacity of the chassi quite a bit?
Here's what I'm talking about:


I'm not to sure but aren't you supposed to be able to mount 2 fans at the side panel vent or something?

Also on another note, what fan config do you guys have front push/ pull, rear fan, sides and etc.


----------



## MasterKH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lee0*
> 
> I've seen some people mod this chassi for a side panel window. Is that even a smart idea considering that it would hurt the cooling capacity of the chassi quite a bit?
> Here's what I'm talking about:
> 
> 
> I'm not to sure but aren't you supposed to be able to mount 2 fans at the side panel vent or something?
> 
> Also on another note, what fan config do you guys have front push/ pull, rear fan, sides and etc.


Intake bottom and rear.
Exhaust on side (h55) .

I'm sure thermodynamics are affected.


----------



## d0mini

@Lee0 I originally had mine intaking air from the bottom and through the CPU rear fans, with passive exhaust from the top and active exhaust from the side GPU radiator, as in this picture:



I have since experimented by changing the CPU rear fans to exhaust and the GPU fan to intake (in a push config), keeping the bottom fans as intake. It appears that despite dumping the heat from the GPU into the case in this config, the overall heat build-up within the case has decreased. The 2 CPU fans are able to exhaust a lot more air than the single GPU fan and perforated top was able to, most likely because they have more room to extract the air. In this latest config I have been getting better temperatures both on the CPU and the GPU in benchmarks, as well as with the other components (VRM, SSDs). I have yet to try this config in games.

TL;DR - Rear exhaust, side and bottom intake seems to be the best option. This will vary with components.

If you have any more questions, feel free to ask









On a different note, I am looking for the dimensions of the EK Revo D5 pump in this thread, if anyone could post an answer there, I would be very grateful. I am researching watercooling, with the intention of one day getting a 240mm rad on the side, and a 120mm on the bottom.


----------



## Qrash

UPDATE: A member on HardForum has stated that the MSI 1070 Seahawk fits the M1. The brief post states "the tubing is super flexible". Consequently, the M1 designer has updated the GTX 1080 compatibility list, moving both the 1070 and 1080 Seahawks into the "Should Fit" category.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lee0*
> 
> I've seen some people mod this chassi for a side panel window. Is that even a smart idea considering that it would hurt the cooling capacity of the chassi quite a bit?
> Here's what I'm talking about:
> I'm not to sure but aren't you supposed to be able to mount 2 fans at the side panel vent or something?
> 
> Also on another note, what fan config do you guys have front push/ pull, rear fan, sides and etc.


First pic is with a full custom water loop, so all intake and exhaust is directed at the bottom and rear with radiators. The second pic I'm sure would be inferior with thermals, but given the choice of a small heatsink instead of a tower heatsink, it seems like just a temporary transition to watercooling.


----------



## captainchair

Finally got my case... long wait.

My cable management isn't great. I might get something made from a custom cable maker, any suggestions? I do have the know-how to do it myself but not the time so I'd be willing to shell out some cash.







i7-6700k
Noctua NH-U9S + extra fan for exhaust
ASRock Fatal1ty Z170 Gaming-ITX/ac
Corsair Vengeance LPX 32GB (2 x 16GB) DDR4-3200
Samsung 950 PRO 512GB M.2-2280 Solid State Drive
2xSamsung 850 EVO-Series 1TB 2.5" Solid State Drive
Corsair SF600
Noctua NF-S12A PWM 120mm Fan
Dell S2716DG 27.0"
nVidia 1080 GTX

Temps are decent except my gpu gets pretty toasty. Any tips? I do have an extra fan but since I have a blower style card I don't know what good putting it underneath would do. Thanks!


----------



## d0mini

Nice rig! Are you overclocking your CPU, and if so what clockspeed/voltages and what temperatures are your getting? Just curious









For cable management, people do go with sleeved cables, and from what I hear the place for SF600 cables is ModDIY. Ensourced and Cablemod look good too, and seem to have more options for customising. In terms of concealing cables, use the edges as much as possible, as I see you've tried to do. Look at other people's builds for how they managed theirs; if you look a few pages back you might see a cleaner way to attach the power extension cable as an example.

For cooling your GPU, if by toasty you mean ~80-85C, then that is actually very standard for the stock cooler. If it sounds noisy while it's toasty, that's just how that cooler is. In all, it's not that great. A 120mm fan as intake underneath the GPU's fan might help a little, but what you would really need to do is get an aftermarket cooler to see much better temperature reductions.

An 'open cooler' like the Accelero twin turbo would do well for your card, you would have to make sure it fits by either looking at dimensions or seeing if anyone else has used one. I think I have seen the larger version fit in this case, so I am fairly sure this one would work for you.

If you don't want a card that is dumping heat into your case as an open cooler would, you could use an AIO like the H55 along with a Kraken G10, or if you really wanted to splash out you could go for full custom watercooling as a lot of people with this case have done.

In terms of affordability: an extra fan>Arctic open cooler>AIO>Custom watercooling

In terms of performance, it's the other way around. Quietest goes to the custom watercooling or the Arctic cooler. That little thing definitely runs quiet. The AIO's pump can be considered noisy, and a different kind of noise to fans, more like a buzz.

Hope some/any of this is helpful to you, and have fun with your new case!


----------



## captainchair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d0mini*
> 
> Nice rig! Are you overclocking your CPU, and if so what clockspeed/voltages and what temperatures are your getting? Just curious
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For cable management, people do go with sleeved cables, and from what I hear the place for SF600 cables is ModDIY. Ensourced and Cablemod look good too, and seem to have more options for customising. In terms of concealing cables, use the edges as much as possible, as I see you've tried to do. Look at other people's builds for how they managed theirs; if you look a few pages back you might see a cleaner way to attach the power extension cable as an example.
> 
> For cooling your GPU, if by toasty you mean ~80-85C, then that is actually very standard for the stock cooler. If it sounds noisy while it's toasty, that's just how that cooler is. In all, it's not that great. A 120mm fan as intake underneath the GPU's fan might help a little, but what you would really need to do is get an aftermarket cooler to see much better temperature reductions.
> 
> An 'open cooler' like the Accelero twin turbo would do well for your card, you would have to make sure it fits by either looking at dimensions or seeing if anyone else has used one. I think I have seen the larger version fit in this case, so I am fairly sure this one would work for you.
> 
> If you don't want a card that is dumping heat into your case as an open cooler would, you could use an AIO like the H55 along with a Kraken G10, or if you really wanted to splash out you could go for full custom watercooling as a lot of people with this case have done.
> 
> In terms of affordability: an extra fan>Arctic open cooler>AIO>Custom watercooling
> 
> In terms of performance, it's the other way around. Quietest goes to the custom watercooling or the Arctic cooler. That little thing definitely runs quiet. The AIO's pump can be considered noisy, and a different kind of noise to fans, more like a buzz.
> 
> Hope some/any of this is helpful to you, and have fun with your new case!


Thanks for all the info! No overclocking for me. Stock everything... for now

I might pick up those moddiy cables this week, good find. Initially I was turned off by the red and black colors but then remembered that nothing in my case is visible. A little bit cheaper than the others.

My gpu does get above 70-75C while playing games so I guess I'm still in the safe zone. I still don't understand how a fan butted up against another different size fan (120mm below gpu intake) running at a different speed could produce better results than the single gpu fan but what do I know. I guess since I have it I can test it -- just seems like it'd be turbulent.

Overall I must say I expected my m1 to be much louder than it is. Very pleased!


----------



## d0mini

You're welcome









As long as the fans are both intaking air, it should lead to better airflow. I don't know for absolutely certain as I've never used a blower-style card before, but as you say it's worth a try!

The fact that you find it quiet makes me think you should just leave the cooler as-is. 70-75C is actually pretty good, and perfectly safe for gaming at.


----------



## VeritronX

You could grab some slim 120mm fans (I suggest silverstone's slim ones) and put them in the bottom as an intake. You can get a filter from demciflex for the bottom of the case too. Also I'd suggest grabbing some rubber gaskets for the fans, they raise the fan blades away from the bottom of the case slightly and seal the fans a bit. I had some trouble with fan blades hitting the bottom of the case without the gaskets on my v1 ncase.


----------



## Mr Mari0o

I'm currently using a reference gtx 980ti SC in my Ncase. Currently my 980ti is hovering around 75-80° while playing newer titles on max settings. Could adding bottom intake fans improve temps? Or will it just be a waste of my monies?, and if it could improve temps, which fans would you recommend?


----------



## junapalm

I use a 1080 FE and putting 2 fans below did not help that much.


----------



## d0mini

It's been two months since I first saw this case and saw how much potential it had, one month since I first received it, and now it's been a good 24 hours since the completion of my first custom water-cooled build. This is a long one, so I'll spoiler it to save some people the bandwidth!



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Save for the glorious reservoir it doesn't look much different, until you look inside...



I'm using a PE 240 rad, along with EK's Supremacy Evo CPU & universal VGA blocks.



The efficiency of space in this case is just unreal, it is perfect. I love how Necere thought to make two different locations for the power cord to go, as otherwise it would prevent the radiator from fitting. So much thought went into this, and to see such a small-scale project succeed like this is just amazing.



Just look at how tight that tubing is. Needless to say, as a first-timer putting this together terrified me, and still does.











Speaking of terrifying, here is the lower section, where the loop connects to the pump, the GPU block, and then goes back over to the radiator. To say this was difficult to put together would be an understatement. I needed to have a fan underneath the VRM section of the GPU or else there would be no active cooling for them, and so the pump had to be on the left side, which led to the intricate arrangement you see before you.



I'm hiding nothing with this one. Here's the pump. It's a DDC 3.2 PWM, and if it looks like it isn't screwed down to anything, that's because it isn't. This was, unfortunately, the only way I could make it fit while still being able to close the case panel. I got this pump as I was worried about space constraints, but now I'm thinking I could get away with a custom-top version and then be able to use compression fittings as opposed to the built-in barbs. Maybe then I could actually secure the thing properly! Despite no screws attaching it, it is very much stuck in that position, and for now at least is not moving anywhere.



Here's a picture of the full loop. There are some very long runs to get from the reservoir to the pump, and then from the GPU to the radiator.



I initially thought these could be done around the side of the GPU, between it and the side panel. This is why I couldn't do something like that with this build, and why I had to go with a universal GPU block instead of a full-cover one. If this was a standard-height GPU, these things would be possible, but that is for another time.



For those scrolling by though, here's a picture of the finished product, in all its glory:



And That, is why I love the Ncase M1.


----------



## redshoulder

What size ZMT tubing did you use and how to you plan on draining the loop?


----------



## d0mini

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redshoulder*
> 
> What size ZMT tubing did you use and how to you plan on draining the loop?


I used 15,9/9,5mm sized tubing, draining is done by hooking up some spare tubing to the top of the reservoir, then flipping the whole thing upside-down on a table and shaking it around a little. I've already done it once before after a leak during testing


----------



## redshoulder

You could add a quick disconnect to drain the unit easier but then in your case you don't have space below the gpu due to pump.
Then maybe in that case you can add quick disconnect to both the inlet and outlet pipes connecting to the radiator, then it would be possible to remove the radiator altogether when draining the rest of system.


----------



## d0mini

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redshoulder*
> 
> You could add a quick disconnect to drain the unit easier but then in your case you don't have space below the gpu due to pump.
> Then maybe in that case you can add quick disconnect to both the inlet and outlet pipes connecting to the radiator, then it would be possible to remove the radiator altogether when draining the rest of system.


Quick disconnects on the radiator would be doable, maybe as a future upgrade. What QDCs would you recommend using? I remember googling them and finding them to be more rare than the standard fittings. Maybe I just wasn't looking in the right places.

Thanks for taking an interest in my build


----------



## redshoulder

Avoid black koolance qdc


----------



## Sazexa

While you should avoid the black Koolance QDC's, their chrome finish ones are spectacular. I had them in my M1.


----------



## bdc604

some naked ncase pics...


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bdc604*
> 
> some naked ncase pics...


Nice work, very clean and tidy looking


----------



## hampurista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bdc604*
> 
> some naked ncase pics...


Nice looking! As I've meanwhile purchased a Parvum X1.0 (where everything is upside down) could you pls check whether the illuminated EVGA sign can be rotated by any means? Or maybe you already know it, so your input would just be very appreciated


----------



## bdc604

good question, couldn't tell by looking at it. however, evga released their hybrid aio liquid cooler which supposedly fits this card, so i'm assuming yes?

http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=400-HY-5188-B1


----------



## Lee0

Soooo... I'm still planning, mostly due to the fact that I've been traveling for the last three weeks but I feel like the build is getting closer.
Some changes have happened. I won't get an AIO as a cpu cooler. I will instead get a Noctua one but I haven't decided on which one yet. I've heard that all of these should fit:

Noctua NH-D9L - Cheapest one.
Noctua NH-C12P SE14 - This seems like a strong one but no pwm fan.
Noctua NH-U9S - This looks like the beefiest heatsink
Noctua NH-C14 - This also looks quite extreme
Which one is the best one? Also I'll be using the Asus z170i pro gaming motherboard.
And if I get confirmation that it fits I might go for the MSI sea hawk AIO card, the only bad thing about it is that it's much more expensive than the other models. About 115 usd more expensive than EVGA's SC model. :C (On the official ''1080 fit post'' he says that the Sea Hawk 1080 should fit but also will not likely fit, ??? :O )
Other than that is the Corsair's sf 450w really enough juice for a 6700k and a 1080 with an AIO and multiple fans or is the 600w the way to go?
I've also read that some people have more trouble fitting the 600w because of different connectors is this true?
I have 4 fans I intend using. These ones:http://noctua.at/en/nf-f12-industrialppc-2000. I also have a phanteks fan hub to control the fan speed.
Any other advice for components or something for the build is very welcome.


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lee0*
> 
> Soooo... I'm still planning, mostly due to the fact that I've been traveling for the last three weeks but I feel like the build is getting closer.
> Some changes have happened. I won't get an AIO as a cpu cooler. I will instead get a Noctua one but I haven't decided on which one yet. I've heard that all of these should fit:
> 
> Noctua NH-D9L - Cheapest one.
> Noctua NH-C12P SE14 - This seems like a strong one but no pwm fan.
> Noctua NH-U9S - This looks like the beefiest heatsink
> Noctua NH-C14 - This also looks quite extreme
> Which one is the best one? Also I'll be using the Asus z170i pro gaming motherboard.
> And if I get confirmation that it fits I might go for the MSI sea hawk AIO card, the only bad thing about it is that it's much more expensive than the other models. About 115 usd more expensive than EVGA's SC model. :C (On the official ''1080 fit post'' he says that the Sea Hawk 1080 should fit but also will not likely fit, ??? :O )
> Other than that is the Corsair's sf 450w really enough juice for a 6700k and a 1080 with an AIO and multiple fans or is the 600w the way to go?
> I've also read that some people have more trouble fitting the 600w because of different connectors is this true?
> I have 4 fans I intend using. These ones:http://noctua.at/en/nf-f12-industrialppc-2000. I also have a phanteks fan hub to control the fan speed.
> Any other advice for components or something for the build is very welcome.


I'm a big fan of the Noctua D9L. I have one, and I also have one the revision meant for LGA 2011-V3 which I'm currently using. It's a very good cooler, and fits nicely in the M1. As long as your fan sits at it's default height, you could even put a 120mm fan over the side bracket where the D9L is, too.


----------



## Qrash

Quote:Originally Posted by *Lee0* 

Soooo... I'm still planning, mostly due to the fact that I've been traveling for the last three weeks but I feel like the build is getting closer.
Some changes have happened. I won't get an AIO as a cpu cooler. I will instead get a Noctua one but I haven't decided on which one yet. I've heard that all of these should fit:

Noctua NH-D9L - Cheapest one.
Noctua NH-C12P SE14 - This seems like a strong one but no pwm fan.
Noctua NH-U9S - This looks like the beefiest heatsink
Noctua NH-C14 - This also looks quite extreme
Which one is the best one? Also I'll be using the Asus z170i pro gaming motherboard.
And if I get confirmation that it fits I might go for the MSI sea hawk AIO card, the only bad thing about it is that it's much more expensive than the other models. About 115 usd more expensive than EVGA's SC model. :C (On the official ''1080 fit post'' he says that the Sea Hawk 1080 should fit but also will not likely fit, ??? :O )
Other than that is the Corsair's sf 450w really enough juice for a 6700k and a 1080 with an AIO and multiple fans or is the 600w the way to go?
I've also read that some people have more trouble fitting the 600w because of different connectors is this true?
I have 4 fans I intend using. These ones:http://noctua.at/en/nf-f12-industrialppc-2000. I also have a phanteks fan hub to control the fan speed.
Any other advice for components or something for the build is very welcome.

Quote:Originally Posted by *Sazexa* 

I'm a big fan of the Noctua D9L. I have one, and I also have one the revision meant for LGA 2011-V3 which I'm currently using. It's a very good cooler, and fits nicely in the M1. As long as your fan sits at it's default height, you could even put a 120mm fan over the side bracket where the D9L is, too.


I'll try not to be too long here....

The NH-D9L and NH-U9S were released at the same time and reviews showed little difference in cooling performance, though I recall that the NH-U9S was slightly better. Both coolers come with one fan, but include clips for a second. NF-A9 PWM fan. The NH-D9L is 110 mm in height and the NH-U9S is a bit taller at 125 mm. The Ncase M1 website lists the maximum cooler height as 130 mm so with the NH-D9L there would only be room on the side bracket for a 120 mm fan that is 20 mm thick or less, instead of the standard 25 mm. I am intrigued that Sazexa is able to fit a 25 mm thick fan over his (the NH-D9Dx i4 3U perhaps which is also listed at 110 mm in height.). At Computex 2016 Noctua showed prototypes of slim (15 mm thick) fans, including 140 mm and 120 mm versions.

Both the NH-C12P SE14 and the larger NH-C14 are discontinued, however some stock still remains for sale. The NH-C12 comes with one NF-P12 fan, the NH-C14 comes with two NF-P14 fans, all of which are 3 pin (voltage controlled) fans, not PWM controlled fans. The NH-C14 cools better than the NH-C12, but it prevents the use of the 3.5 hard drive cage in the front half of the side bracket. This would also prevent mounting the MSI GTX 1080 Seahawk''s radiator.

Speaking of the Seahawk, on the M1 thread at Hard Forum, member Nosirrahdrof posted "_Hey guys. Just wanted to pop in and say the 1070 seahawk fits no problem. The tubing is super flexible._" On Reddit he also presented a link to photos of his build. So it appears that with the right choice of CPU cooler you can have the Seahawk in the M1.

Good luck with your build and post photos!


----------



## Lee0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qrash*
> 
> ...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> ...


Ok thanks guys.
I think my build will look like this: http://pcpartpicker.com/list/2GXhgL
Although I already own a windows liscense and the 950 pro and all of the fans. Won't order the parts yet but I will definetely ask for more help and post
pictures.


----------



## tinyShark

Finally complete my build! First time customer water cooling too... not the best size to work with but got it up and running!


----------



## subtec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tinyShark*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally complete my build! First time customer water cooling too... not the best size to work with but got it up and running!


Nice build. However, your fans are oriented to blow outwards, which makes the dust filter useless (and restricts airflow for no benefit).


----------



## tinyShark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subtec*
> 
> Nice build. However, your fans are oriented to blow outwards, which makes the dust filter useless (and restricts airflow for no benefit).


haha yeah I turned it into exhaust and took the pic sorta placed it back in for the photo, it's now hanging on the top part of the case. prob gonna custom build dust filter for the case to keep it clean.


----------



## d0mini

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tinyShark*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *subtec*
> 
> Nice build. However, your fans are oriented to blow outwards, which makes the dust filter useless (and restricts airflow for no benefit).
> 
> 
> 
> haha yeah I turned it into exhaust and took the pic sorta placed it back in for the photo, it's now hanging on the top part of the case. prob gonna custom build dust filter for the case to keep it clean.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tinyShark*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *subtec*
> 
> Nice build. However, your fans are oriented to blow outwards, which makes the dust filter useless (and restricts airflow for no benefit).
> 
> 
> 
> haha yeah I turned it into exhaust and took the pic sorta placed it back in for the photo, it's now hanging on the top part of the case. prob gonna custom build dust filter for the case to keep it clean.
Click to expand...

If you get a 280mm demciflex dust filter, you can use the adhesive magnetic base to attach it to the top. You also need to trim the sides, but it fits once you have, I would show you pictures of mine, but I trimmed it horribly, I'm sure you could do it much cleaner!









Oh, and welcome to OCN! Nice build!


----------



## Lee0

Hello,
I can now even smell the build coming closer, just a matter of time before I order the components (prob a week or two) but I still have some questions.
What is it that you hate/dislike most about the ncase M1? Other than the price though.
What is it that you like the most about the ncase M1? Other than the volume of the case.

Also I might not go for the MSI Sea hawk X since EVGA released their Hybrid card. Heck even Gigabyte has their hybrid. It's hard to choose but I think at least it will be either MSI or EVGA. Whichever is cheaper or available.
http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=08G-P4-6288-KR
https://www.msi.com/Graphics-card/GeForce-GTX-1080-SEA-HAWK-X.html#hero-overview
http://www.gigabyte.se/products/product-page.aspx?pid=5919#kf

I just need to make sure it fits in the case. The Sea hawk does and the EVGA will probably. Another nice thing about EVGA's car d has a double 8-pin connector instead of a single 8 pin which is nice. Which one do you think is the better card?


----------



## Qrash

I wish the case was just a bit more wider to accomodate more graphics cards and also have a bit more space behind the motherboard to tuck cables under it. Say, 15 mm total divided 10 mm to the top of the graphics cards and 5 mm under the motherboard. Oh, and maybe a bit taller ( 5 mm) to better accomodate SFX-L and 140 mm long ATX power supplies. Just a few mm longer (say 3 mm?) to increase the gap between SFX power supplies and the edge of the motherboard would be nice too.

Those changes would increase the case (not including the feet and rear protrusions) from 240 x 160 x 328 mm (H x W x D) which is 12.6 L to 245 x 175 x 331 mm which is 14.2 L. If we leave out the 5 mm under the motherboard and the small increase in length, then the volume is a still petit 13.7 L (245 x 170 x 328 mm).


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lee0*
> 
> Hello,
> I can now even smell the build coming closer, just a matter of time before I order the components (prob a week or two) but I still have some questions.
> What is it that you hate/dislike most about the ncase M1? Other than the price though.
> What is it that you like the most about the ncase M1? Other than the volume of the case.


The thing I disliked most about the M1 was that it didn't have capability for my needs in regards to cooling. For most users this wouldn't have been an issue, but, with a very high end GPU, HDD, SSD, X99 CPU and motherboard, even my watercooling loop wasn't up to par with what I wanted. So, inevitably, I ended up changing cases as I wanted more performance and cooling capability. But again, for MOST users, it's more than enough.

My favorite thing about the NCase was it's modularity. There's quite a few ways to design good builds in it, using a variety of components. I managed a full custom water cooling loop, with HDD and full length graphics card, 240 * 38mm radiator, and SFX-L power supply. And an SSD, and optical drive also. Or, you can use it as a simple air cooled build. Or, make a mini-server out of it. It has a ton of possibilities, for it's small size. I still currently use it, just not for my main rig, as a portable gaming PC, using an i3-6300 and GTX 670.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tinyShark*
> 
> 
> Finally complete my build! First time customer water cooling too... not the best size to work with but got it up and running!


I actually had dreams of having the S2716DG next to the Ncase, this tempts me to fulfill it more so. I will say that now isn't the best time to make a new build to replace an already very capable machine so i must wait


----------



## captainchair

Replaced the cables so that it would be less of a mess inside. I doubt it'll change any of my temps but it certainly looks neater inside.









EDIT: Also, I tried both positions for the bottom fan and neither really seemed to effect the temps - I just left it in there.


----------



## captainchair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> The thing I disliked most about the M1 was that it didn't have capability for my needs in regards to cooling. For most users this wouldn't have been an issue, but, with a very high end GPU, HDD, SSD, X99 CPU and motherboard, even my watercooling loop wasn't up to par with what I wanted. So, inevitably, I ended up changing cases as I wanted more performance and cooling capability. But again, for MOST users, it's more than enough.
> 
> My favorite thing about the NCase was it's modularity. There's quite a few ways to design good builds in it, using a variety of components. I managed a full custom water cooling loop, with HDD and full length graphics card, 240 * 38mm radiator, and SFX-L power supply. And an SSD, and optical drive also. Or, you can use it as a simple air cooled build. Or, make a mini-server out of it. It has a ton of possibilities, for it's small size. I still currently use it, just not for my main rig, as a portable gaming PC, using an i3-6300 and GTX 670.


However if you don't plan on overclocking that much you can cram it with high-end components and get pretty good temps. My system is beast and I get great temps and it's fairly quiet. No watercooling though. What wasn't up to par/what were you wanting?


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *captainchair*
> 
> However if you don't plan on overclocking that much you can cram it with high-end components and get pretty good temps. My system is beast and I get great temps and it's fairly quiet. No watercooling though. What wasn't up to par/what were you wanting?


Well, firstly, I wanted multiple GPU's.

Secondly, I got an Intel 6950X. And I'll be overclocking it to 4.0GHz soon, once my new system is complete. If I had the M1 still, it'd have been a Titan XP and 6950X. A single rad would not keep those temps where I want them to be, especially at 4.0GHz.


----------



## Amr0d

Is someone using the DEMCiflex bottom dust filter and can post some pictures of it? I bought this filter an it seems to big for the bottom.


----------



## VeritronX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amr0d*
> 
> Is someone using the DEMCiflex bottom dust filter and can post some pictures of it? I bought this filter an it seems to big for the bottom.


I got one for my original ncase but I haven't fitted it yet.. there were two different types when I got mine, one for the original and one for all the newer ones.. maybe you got the wrong one?


----------



## Amr0d

The Problem is that I think the filter is to big. I have to take of the feet and then the filter overlaps the scew holes for the feet on one side.


----------



## cadger

Do you know if the extra fan helped out with the CPU temp at all? I know they do nothing for the blower style coolers but if it will help my CPU temps I'll put some fans in the bottom.


----------



## Amr0d

For me it didn't help that much. I tried one at the back of the case but it increased noise through vibration and on the cpu block it lowered temps a bit but since it doesn't really increase noise when you mount it on the CPU block I recommend to get one.

I have a really annoying problem with my setup:

1) The fan of the SF600 is constantly spining even if its not under heavy load e.g. surfing the web or watching a movie

2) When I turn on my PC the fans are spinning for a second then turn off again and start spinning again. This happens until I pull the PSU plug. After connecting the power plug again I can turn it on normally and it boots into Windows. Anyone who had this problem before?


----------



## Lee0

RMA that psu then.


----------



## Amr0d

I did that now. If this doesn't help, is there any other thing I could do to make the computer boot normally again?


----------



## Lee0

Check every other component.


----------



## rfarmer

Didn't even realize this thread was here, this is my ncase v 5.0 I have had since early June. Just upgraded to a GTX 1070 last week, using a Aquacomputer Kryrographics Black Edition block and Active Cooling blackplate. Really pleased with temps, max on cpu 48C and 42C on gpu.

Intel i5 6600k OCed 4.40 GHz
Gigabyte Z170N G1 Gaming 5
2 X 8GB Corsair Vengeance 3000 MHz
nVidia GTX 1070 FE
Corsair SF450 PSU
Samsung SM951 M.2 SSD
OCZ Saber 1000 960GB SSD
Samsung Spinpoint 2TB HDD

Swiftech Apogee Drive II block/pump
FrozenQ Reservoir
Aquacomputer Kryrographics Black Edition block and active backplate
Black Ice Nemesis GTS 240
NoiseBlocker Multi Frame S Series 120mm fans
Swiftech adapters and compression fittings.


----------



## d0mini

Just thought I'd give a recommendation to anyone looking for multiple software controlled PWM headers for the Corsair Commander Mini. Especially aimed at people who have purchased some ML120s for a radiator in this case, which I very nearly did.











It fits very well in the front, attached via the adhesive pads it comes with. The front panel attaches without issue. The Corsair software is fairly awful, but the free application SIV from the user Red Ray over at the corsair forums works flawlessly.


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d0mini*
> 
> Just thought I'd give a recommendation to anyone looking for multiple software controlled PWM headers for the Corsair Commander Mini. Especially aimed at people who have purchased some ML120s for a radiator in this case, which I very nearly did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It fits very well in the front, attached via the adhesive pads it comes with. The front panel attaches without issue. The Corsair software is fairly awful, but the free application SIV from the user Red Ray over at the corsair forums works flawlessly.


I may use this is another case/build of mine, thanks for bringing it to my attention.


----------



## d0mini

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> I may use this is another case/build of mine, thanks for bringing it to my attention.


No problem









If you have any questions about what it's capable of/how the software works, just ask.

EDIT

I actually made a short review of the commander mini, to follow up on that recommendation.


----------



## Deeptek

Hey Guys!

Just made the switch to a SFF and I love my new Ncase.

Can anyone help me out with lengths to custom cables so I can send the numbers off to the person that is going to make them. This would help so much. Thanks!


----------



## Qrash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeptek*
> 
> Hey Guys!
> 
> Just made the switch to a SFF and I love my new Ncase.
> 
> Can anyone help me out with lengths to custom cables so I can send the numbers off to the person that is going to make them. This would help so much. Thanks!


Welcome to the M1 and this forum! What motherboard and power supply do you have? That information is needed to answer your question.


----------



## Deeptek

Thanks! I have a Corsair SF and a z170 Stinger! Thanks so much!


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeptek*
> 
> Thanks! I have a Corsair SF and a z170 Stinger! Thanks so much!


I have a Gigabyte G1 Gaming 5 and the 24 pin is higher on the motherboard but otherwise the same. I went with 30cm for the 8 pin power, you need at least that much and if you want to route it around the top or back you will need longer. I went with 20cm for the SATA power and I have a SSD mounted in the front ODD bay. I went with 20cm for my pci power connector but if you do that you have to run the wires over the top of the card, if you go 30cm you can run them underneath the card. The 24 pin on the Corsair SF are hard to get a nice look since they come from 18+10 pin from the PSU and combine into 24 pin, so you will have joined wires. I went 30cm on my 24 pin, you could probably get away with 25cm.


----------



## Halo_003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeptek*
> 
> Hey Guys!
> 
> Just made the switch to a SFF and I love my new Ncase.
> 
> Can anyone help me out with lengths to custom cables so I can send the numbers off to the person that is going to make them. This would help so much. Thanks!


Who/where do you have making the cables? I'm looking at one of these for a 7700K based system maybe next year(?) and making the cables seems like it would be a pain.


----------



## Deeptek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Halo_003*
> 
> Who/where do you have making the cables? I'm looking at one of these for a 7700K based system maybe next year(?) and making the cables seems like it would be a pain.


Ensourced


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Halo_003*
> 
> Who/where do you have making the cables? I'm looking at one of these for a 7700K based system maybe next year(?) and making the cables seems like it would be a pain.


I got mine from EnSourced http://www.ensourced.net/, you can also get them from CableMod https://store.cablemod.com/configurator/# make sure and use the configuration page.


----------



## Valgaur

Question!

If I put 2 HDD's in the carriage and then 2 SSD's in the front mount, will the SFX power supplies sata power cables reach all the drives? From my guess it looks like they will but I'd like clarification if there is any.

Thanks!


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Question!
> 
> If I put 2 HDD's in the carriage and then 2 SSD's in the front mount, will the SFX power supplies sata power cables reach all the drives? From my guess it looks like they will but I'd like clarification if there is any.
> 
> Thanks!


Not sure on length since I am just running 2 stacked in front mount, one thing I can say is with the 90 degree connectors it is almost impossible to plug both in. I ended up using one of these.



http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA85V4BV3480

Connects easily and looks better.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> Not sure on length since I am just running 2 stacked in front mount, one thing I can say is with the 90 degree connectors it is almost impossible to plug both in. I ended up using one of these.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA85V4BV3480
> 
> Connects easily and looks better.


Any issues with power delivery? I assume not but you never know









Also thanks!


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Any issues with power delivery? I assume not but you never know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also thanks!


No not at all. They worked out really well for me because I needed the molex plugged in anyway for my water pump and fan control, this way I didn't have to use my sata cables at all. The less cable in the ncase the better.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> No not at all. They worked out really well for me because I needed the molex plugged in anyway for my water pump and fan control, this way I didn't have to use my sata cables at all. The less cable in the ncase the better.


I hadn't thought about using two of those and using the molex plugs from the psu instead.... hmmmm


----------



## Valgaur

Forgive me for double posting, but another question came to mind.

Looking into GPU's for this case and I'm sold on the 1080, just an amazing gpu compared to last runs. I understand the Blower design is preferred with this case, but what are people thoughts on the non reference with this case?

I plan to have at least 1 bottom fan and 1 side fan.


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Forgive me for double posting, but another question came to mind.
> 
> Looking into GPU's for this case and I'm sold on the 1080, just an amazing gpu compared to last runs. I understand the Blower design is preferred with this case, but what are people thoughts on the non reference with this case?
> 
> I plan to have at least 1 bottom fan and 1 side fan.


I post a lot on [H]ard forum in the ncase thread, there are a lot of people that use non reference in this case. Bottom fans don't do a ton, but the do lower temps a bit. Make sure you check on the card width, many of the 1070/1080 non reference are too wide. 5.5" gpu width is all you have to work with. Keep an eye on the power connection placement. The MSI Gaming X would just fit in this case but the power connectors are at the top of the pcb, which is 5.51" so no way to connect it and have side panel on.

https://hardforum.com/threads/ncase-m1-a-crowdfunded-mini-itx-case-updates-in-first-post.1717132/page-492#post-1042319395 That is the list that Necere, ncase designer, has posted for 1070/1080s that will fit.

He has the Asus Strix as might fit but I have seen a couple installed, snug but they do fit.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> I post a lot on [H]ard forum in the ncase thread, there are a lot of people that use non reference in this case. Bottom fans don't do a ton, but the do lower temps a bit. Make sure you check on the card width, many of the 1070/1080 non reference are too wide. 5.5" gpu width is all you have to work with. Keep an eye on the power connection placement. The MSI Gaming X would just fit in this case but the power connectors are at the top of the pcb, which is 5.51" so no way to connect it and have side panel on.
> 
> https://hardforum.com/threads/ncase-m1-a-crowdfunded-mini-itx-case-updates-in-first-post.1717132/page-492#post-1042319395 That is the list that Necere, ncase designer, has posted for 1070/1080s that will fit.
> 
> He has the Asus Strix as might fit but I have seen a couple installed, snug but they do fit.


What are your thoughts on reference vs non for case temps for mobo etc.?


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> What are your thoughts on reference vs non for case temps for mobo etc.?


You need to remember how small the ncase is and how non reference coolers work. Most non reference cards are very large and pretty much divide the case in half. The fans blow from the bottom through the heatsinks and out the side of the card. The heat is basically trapped below the card and has a tendency to be sucked back in by the fans. The reference card exhausts directly out the back. But you have the trade off with noise.

As far as the motherboard goes, not sure what cooler you are using. Long as you have one side fan as intake it will usually keep the motherboard cool.

I'll be honest with you I see a lot of people trying to get good temps air cooling the ncase, the results are usually not spectacular. Mine is fully water cooled and I have max cpu temps of 48C and gpu of 42C.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> You need to remember how small the ncase is and how non reference coolers work. Most non reference cards are very large and pretty much divide the case in half. The fans blow from the bottom through the heatsinks and out the side of the card. The heat is basically trapped below the card and has a tendency to be sucked back in by the fans. The reference card exhausts directly out the back. But you have the trade off with noise.
> 
> As far as the motherboard goes, not sure what cooler you are using. Long as you have one side fan as intake it will usually keep the motherboard cool.
> 
> I'll be honest with you I see a lot of people trying to get good temps air cooling the ncase, the results are usually not spectacular. Mine is fully water cooled and I have max cpu temps of 48C and gpu of 42C.


Yes I understand the difference on the cards and cooler functions but just wasn't sure on peoples general consensus. I will most likely go reference, maybe....


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Yes I understand the difference on the cards and cooler functions but just wasn't sure on peoples general consensus. I will most likely go reference, maybe....


Yeah the majority of people on [H]ard forum are using non reference cards for a quieter build. Temps during gaming are usually around 80C.



Necere also had the EVGA FTW on likely won't fit list, seen here it does fit but you need some 90 degree pci adapters like these. http://www.ebay.com/itm/90-Degree-Female-8-Pin-to-8-Pin-PCI-E-Lay-Flat-Video-Power-Adpt-Ver-22/331966035198?_trksid=p2047675.c100011.m1850&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D38530%26meid%3D95c049a6c26240059ab6fcf78a6f4329%26pid%3D100011%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D1%26sd%3D331939740497


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> Yeah the majority of people on [H]ard forum are using non reference cards for a quieter build. Temps during gaming are usually around 80C.
> 
> 
> 
> Necere also had the EVGA FTW on likely won't fit list, seen here it does fit but you need some 90 degree pci adapters like these. http://www.ebay.com/itm/90-Degree-Female-8-Pin-to-8-Pin-PCI-E-Lay-Flat-Video-Power-Adpt-Ver-22/331966035198?_trksid=p2047675.c100011.m1850&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D38530%26meid%3D95c049a6c26240059ab6fcf78a6f4329%26pid%3D100011%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D1%26sd%3D331939740497


Those temps sound high to me, mainly because I avoid cooking my hardware. I can shave cpu temps by delidding but the gpu is the real issue. Now its a tough decision to go with this case and deal with temps....or choose another option to save on temps....

Thinking more, I'm kind of inclined to do a water cooled rig in this case. I haven't had a build challenge since I did dual xeon on LN2..... hmmmm What size of tubing (flexible, I'm not skilled enough for rigid yet) would be recommended?


----------



## VeritronX

I'd imagine that if you have two 120mm intake fans on the bottom of the case and two exhausting on the side of the case you'd have enough airflow to keep things cool, and you could have the side fans blowing out through a 240mm AIO fro cpu cooling.. as long as you aren't trying to massively overclock the cpu. A stock 1080 superclocked ACX and a stock 6700K with 240mm AIO would work pretty nice and be quiet.


----------



## Deeptek

Anyone wanna trade their silver panels for my black panels?


----------



## BaK2BaK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Those temps sound high to me, mainly because I avoid cooking my hardware. I can shave cpu temps by delidding but the gpu is the real issue. Now its a tough decision to go with this case and deal with temps....or choose another option to save on temps....
> 
> Thinking more, I'm kind of inclined to do a water cooled rig in this case. I haven't had a build challenge since I did dual xeon on LN2..... hmmmm What size of tubing (flexible, I'm not skilled enough for rigid yet) would be recommended?


Hey Captain! Go for it, this case is worth it!
10/13mm (3/8" - 1/2") tubing is what I use (norprene tubing to avoid plasticising), it saves space but the thin wall can kink easily depending on how you route the tube.
10/16mm (3/8" - 5/8") tubing is a bit bigger but lets you have shorter curves without kinking and thus may help you save some $ on 90° fittings.


----------



## cadger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Yes I understand the difference on the cards and cooler functions but just wasn't sure on peoples general consensus. I will most likely go reference, maybe....


Here is some testing I did with actual numbers. Hope it helps.

https://hardforum.com/threads/ncase-m1-a-crowdfunded-mini-itx-case-updates-in-first-post.1717132/page-527#post-1042500175


----------



## ejohnson

Just ordered my m1! cant wait to get building on it.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeritronX*
> 
> I'd imagine that if you have two 120mm intake fans on the bottom of the case and two exhausting on the side of the case you'd have enough airflow to keep things cool, and you could have the side fans blowing out through a 240mm AIO fro cpu cooling.. as long as you aren't trying to massively overclock the cpu. A stock 1080 superclocked ACX and a stock 6700K with 240mm AIO would work pretty nice and be quiet.


The AIO scares me as I've had pump failures in the past and would like to run a solid standing rig for a while and then go to a custom loop for hardware longevity.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeptek*
> 
> Anyone wanna trade their silver panels for my black panels?


On the point of color, I originally fell for the black, but I've only had black cases the entire time, I think it might be time for silver. Then I could run Orange color coolant.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BaK2BaK*
> 
> Hey Captain! Go for it, this case is worth it!
> 10/13mm (3/8" - 1/2") tubing is what I use (norprene tubing to avoid plasticising), it saves space but the thin wall can kink easily depending on how you route the tube.
> 10/16mm (3/8" - 5/8") tubing is a bit bigger but lets you have shorter curves without kinking and thus may help you save some $ on 90° fittings.


I'd prefer the thicker tubing as well, I'm anal that way. I'm a big fan of the 1/2" - 3/4" but that would require more fittings due to the angle and no turns really. I'd need I think 6 45's. A question for you then my delidded mate, should I do a slim rad on the bottom? I much prefer to not jam a radiator on the side. The reason being with that back side res where is the pump at then? I've seen the photos and can't find the pump really. Also how do you connect to that back side res, do the ports line up with the holes and you just screw in the fittings in the case?

If I run a slim in the bottom, I'd most likely put a small rad on the back for extra help, then pump res 100 from EK in the case. In my mind just fits better to me

Lot of question, but I like to plan everything out.







much like delidding
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cadger*
> 
> Here is some testing I did with actual numbers. Hope it helps.
> 
> https://hardforum.com/threads/ncase-m1-a-crowdfunded-mini-itx-case-updates-in-first-post.1717132/page-527#post-1042500175


That did! thanks! I'll probably go with the EVGA ACX cards mainly due on their outstanding support.


----------



## BaK2BaK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> should I do a slim rad on the bottom?


That means using slim fans, you know, noise or poor perf.
But I see it won't be alone.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> I much prefer to not jam a radiator on the side. The reason being with that back side res where is the pump at then? I've seen the photos and can't find the pump really.


With a radiator on the side and a long GPU, the pump could eather be
- an Apogee 'style' pump/cpu block
- pump/res combo at the back (out)
- DDC pump on the bottom
- EK 240 Predator (it fits I think) edit
- ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Also how do you connect to that back side res, do the ports line up with the holes and you just screw in the fittings in the case?


Yep exactly, especially the FrozenQ res that has been made for the M1.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> If I run a slim in the bottom, I'd most likely put a small rad on the back for extra help, then pump res 100 from EK in the case.


EK-XRES 100 DDC? Looks good, if it fits beside the PSU, that will free up all the space next to the CPU block. Room for a 120 rad, bigger than the 92 at the back!
Something like

Gandergray's build
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Lot of question, but I like to plan everything out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> much like delidding


Heh good thing!


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BaK2BaK*
> 
> That means using slim fans, you know, noise or poor perf.
> But I see it won't be alone.
> With a radiator on the side and a long GPU, the pump could eather be
> - an Apogee 'style' pump/cpu block
> - pump/res combo at the back (out)
> - DDC pump on the bottom
> - EK 240 Predator (it fits I think) edit
> - ?
> Yep exactly, especially the FrozenQ res that has been made for the M1.
> EK-XRES 100 DDC? Looks good, if it fits beside the PSU, that will free up all the space next to the CPU block. Room for a 120 rad, bigger than the 92 at the back!
> Something like
> 
> Gandergray's build
> Heh good thing!


I'm still thinking on the slim fans. My main thought would be a slim rad with low fpi and somewhat quiet and good performing fans. I've been thinking about the Cryorig XT140 fans. 120mm mounting holes, not sure if theyd fit the case though...... Not sure on radiator either, im still out of the "loop" on that one























With my motherboard being the asus M8I I can't use the U joint piping plans you showed or the side rad due to the sound card on the motherboard. Which I need for my headphones, unless I get a dac, but im not there yet. But helping the slim in the basement would be a little 92 on the back. These are the most effective I agree, but it helps. I'm even debating hardline tubing to save headaches on fittings and doing custom bends. Hardline isn't that much more complicated, just lots of testing and pre fitting. Hardline has the same rate of leak resistance of normal tubing correct?

The EK-XRES 100 DDC is it yup. I can make it work with a 3D printed mounting system using 4 holes in the front of the case. Got to love having a 3D printing company









Thinking silver M1 with Orange coolant.


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Those temps sound high to me, mainly because I avoid cooking my hardware. I can shave cpu temps by delidding but the gpu is the real issue. Now its a tough decision to go with this case and deal with temps....or choose another option to save on temps....
> 
> Thinking more, I'm kind of inclined to do a water cooled rig in this case. I haven't had a build challenge since I did dual xeon on LN2..... hmmmm What size of tubing (flexible, I'm not skilled enough for rigid yet) would be recommended?


I have my radiator mounted to the fan bracket and am using 3/8 X 5/8 flexible tubing. Just 2 fans in my case, on the radiator as intake. Exhausts out the top, positive pressure and no dust.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> I have my radiator mounted to the fan bracket and am using 3/8 X 5/8 flexible tubing. Just 2 fans in my case, on the radiator as intake. Exhausts out the top, positive pressure and no dust.


What res and pump are you using?


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> What res and pump are you using?


I am using the FrozenQ reservoir and the Swiftech Apogee Drive II pump/block combo. HWLabs Black Ice Nemesis 240 GTS radiator.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> I am using the FrozenQ reservoir and the Swiftech Apogee Drive II pump/block combo. HWLabs Black Ice Nemesis 240 GTS radiator.


Thank you sir, I forgot I already asked on the res my apologies there.

Curious on your thoughts. I think i'll be doing the slim rad in the bottom and 92 in the rear. With the slim on the bottom and using slim fans, would it be best to push air through out the bottom of the case? or pull from the bottom?

My thought being if I push out the bottom and push out of the rear rad then I'll have a good amount of negative pressure. I plan on using the EK-res 100 with DDC for my res/pump combo. This would be mounted right next to the psu, using the 3D printed part showcased on [H]ardforum. With both the res and rad on both sides of the case I'm not sure I could fit fans for optimal airflow. Possibly slims?

Or I could print up a different fan mount for the side and top, which could help overall case/motherboard/gpu backplate temps.


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Thank you sir, I forgot I already asked on the res my apologies there.
> 
> Curious on your thoughts. I think i'll be doing the slim rad in the bottom and 92 in the rear. With the slim on the bottom and using slim fans, would it be best to push air through out the bottom of the case? or pull from the bottom?
> 
> My thought being if I push out the bottom and push out of the rear rad then I'll have a good amount of negative pressure. I plan on using the EK-res 100 with DDC for my res/pump combo. This would be mounted right next to the psu, using the 3D printed part showcased on [H]ardforum. With both the res and rad on both sides of the case I'm not sure I could fit fans for optimal airflow. Possibly slims?
> 
> Or I could print up a different fan mount for the side and top, which could help overall case/motherboard/gpu backplate temps.


https://hardforum.com/threads/ncase-m1-a-crowdfunded-mini-itx-case-updates-in-first-post.1717132/page-532 Take a look at post #21248 and https://hardforum.com/threads/ncase-m1-a-crowdfunded-mini-itx-case-updates-in-first-post.1717132/page-531 Post #21234.

This is one of the nicest builds I have seen with a bottom mounted radiator, post #21248 he shows how he mounted his pump which I believe would work for the res/pump combo. He has the fans exhausting out the bottom, he is getting decent temps now. Had a really hot cpu at first but delidded the cpu and now is working well.


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ejohnson*
> 
> Just ordered my m1! cant wait to get building on it.


I think you will be really impressed with the case, I love mine.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> https://hardforum.com/threads/ncase-m1-a-crowdfunded-mini-itx-case-updates-in-first-post.1717132/page-532 Take a look at post #21248 and https://hardforum.com/threads/ncase-m1-a-crowdfunded-mini-itx-case-updates-in-first-post.1717132/page-531 Post #21234.
> 
> This is one of the nicest builds I have seen with a bottom mounted radiator, post #21248 he shows how he mounted his pump which I believe would work for the res/pump combo. He has the fans exhausting out the bottom, he is getting decent temps now. Had a really hot cpu at first but delidded the cpu and now is working well.


That was incredibly helpful! Dremel to the fans sounds like an amazing idea for more clearance.


----------



## ejohnson

So I have looked at all the builds on this case since I ordered. But they all seem to have the same things in common.... Either 240 on side or 240 on bottom. I would love to see what is possible with a pair of 120mm radiators on 2 loops (not aio systems) maybe with 2 pumps, 2 res, 2 colors of coolant


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ejohnson*
> 
> So I have looked at all the builds on this case since I ordered. But they all seem to have the same things in common.... Either 240 on side or 240 on bottom. I would love to see what is possible with a pair of 120mm radiators on 2 loops (not aio systems) maybe with 2 pumps, 2 res, 2 colors of coolant


Interesting idea, not sure exactly where you would put 2 pumps and 2 res. Installing 1 of each can be a challenge in this case.


----------



## ejohnson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> Interesting idea, not sure exactly where you would put 2 pumps and 2 res. Installing 1 of each can be a challenge in this case.


I was thinking custom res in the back of the case that is split into 2 chambers. But with space being limited, the res could be used with a t fitting like a simple fill port.

As for pumps, with a short pcb gpu I imagine a pair of pumps could be stacked and fit near the psu.

idk though what will what wont fit though since I dont have my case yet.

Soon I will find out though


----------



## azagar

My original build which I built in late July was in an EVGA Hadron which I liked very much. Couple weeks ago I finally upgraded my 970 to a hybrid 1070 and after modding the case by removing the HDD bracket in order to fit the radiator and fan I was ultimately not pleased with the overall aesthetic anymore.

In comes the amazing M1, which I had my eye on for a while. Got shipped Sep. 21st according to the ncase site and arrived yesterday afternoon. So I got to work all day yesterday. New hardware that is being added for the change is Lian Li's newest 750w SFX-L power supply. Couldn't pass up the opportunity to keep the brand cohesion.

Hardware:
EVGA Z170 Stinger
Intel i5 6600k
HyperX Savage 2666MHz 16gb
Nvidia GTX 1070 FE w/ EVGA Hybird kit
Samsung 850 EVO 500gb
WD Black 2TB
Noctua NH-L12 (I have a NH-U9s arriving tomorrow so may be switching if performance is better.)
Lian Li PE-750

Wiring:
This time I did not sleeve the PSU cables like I did before because I wanted to keep unnecessary bulkiness to a minimum. But I did create a short cable kit for the build using 16awg wire from Mainframe customs. I also purchased Akasa PROSLIM SATA cables in 15cm and 30cm sizes. The perfect lengths for this case.

Photos:
(Sorry for the poor quality and non leveled pictures.)







All in all extremely happy with the case.


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azagar*
> 
> My original build which I built in late July was in an EVGA Hadron which I liked very much. Couple weeks ago I finally upgraded my 970 to a hybrid 1070 and after modding the case by removing the HDD bracket in order to fit the radiator and fan I was ultimately not pleased with the overall aesthetic anymore.
> 
> In comes the amazing M1, which I had my eye on for a while. Got shipped Sep. 21st according to the ncase site and arrived yesterday afternoon. So I got to work all day yesterday. New hardware that is being added for the change is Lian Li's newest 750w SFX-L power supply. Couldn't pass up the opportunity to keep the brand cohesion.
> 
> Hardware:
> EVGA Z170 Stinger
> Intel i5 6600k
> HyperX Savage 2666MHz 16gb
> Nvidia GTX 1070 FE w/ EVGA Hybird kit
> Samsung 850 EVO 500gb
> WD Black 2TB
> Noctua NH-L12 (I have a NH-U9s arriving tomorrow so may be switching if performance is better.)
> Lian Li PE-750
> 
> Wiring:
> This time I did not sleeve the PSU cables like I did before because I wanted to keep unnecessary bulkiness to a minimum. But I did create a short cable kit for the build using 16awg wire from Mainframe customs. I also purchased Akasa PROSLIM SATA cables in 15cm and 30cm sizes. The perfect lengths for this case.
> 
> Photos:
> (Sorry for the poor quality and non leveled pictures.)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All in all extremely happy with the case.


Looks good, nice job on the build.









You don't seem to have had a clearance issue with the SFX-L PSU and the GPU, did you plug in the stock cables at all? I am wondering about clearance with the stock cables.


----------



## azagar

I did not try stock cables at all, while they are "slim" type there's just no way I see them being practical because of the extreme lengths. I think the reason there is no clearance issues is because technically the PSU is facing the wrong direction. I think its supposed to face the outside so it is intaking from outside the case. Which could have worked if I had purchased the PE-550 since the connecters sit flush with the case housing.


----------



## ejohnson

Attempting to Hardline my m1. Probably not the best idea, but it should look ok when done.

Eventually the GPU will be included. The only softline is going to be from the pump the GPU. The rest will be hard lines.

For now it's just a CPU loop with a single softline from the res to the pump.


----------



## ejohnson

So the bottom Hardline looks like garbage, but you can't see it. The top one came out real nice though.

Right now I have 970 hybrid, and they don't make a water block for it, so I'm going to swap that card into my other system and get a new 1070 next month.


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ejohnson*
> 
> So the bottom Hardline looks like garbage, but you can't see it. The top one came out real nice though.
> 
> Right now I have 970 hybrid, and they don't make a water block for it, so I'm going to swap that card into my other system and get a new 1070 next month.


Looks really good, my only problem with hardline in a ncase is now if you remove the radiator you have to disconnect the tubing.


----------



## ejohnson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> Looks really good, my only problem with hardline in a ncase is now if you remove the radiator you have to disconnect the tubing.


Yeah, that was a problem when I installed it all only to realize I didn't plug in the 24pin cable... Or any other cable for that matter.

I need to get a new res, and sleeve my cables still. So this was all pretty much testing.

I will drain it when I get the new parts in and do some better lines in the bottom.

I will say it took me like a hour to bleed the system since the inlet for the pump (apogee drive) is on the top.

The motherboards sound card blocks the pump from mounting any other way though.


----------



## d0mini

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ejohnson*
> 
> So the bottom Hardline looks like garbage, but you can't see it. The top one came out real nice though.
> 
> Right now I have 970 hybrid, and they don't make a water block for it, so I'm going to swap that card into my other system and get a new 1070 next month.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That looks really, really nice







Couldn't easily do that turn without hardline tubing! Would love to see how it all looks, garbage tubing or no


----------



## ejohnson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d0mini*
> 
> That looks really, really nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't easily do that turn without hardline tubing! Would love to see how it all looks, garbage tubing or no


Thanks! I will try to get some pictures tonight of the bottom hose.

I did just order the correct res for the case, so soon I will be able to get that in and be able to correct the bottom lines.
I have a idea in my head about how to make the bottom lines look better and be able to go full rigid tube.

Then once I get the loop all finished, I can actually put in my pastel orange coolant. Or maybe I will find something that goes better with the rgb fans... like a white coolant that just changes color based on what color led is on


----------



## ejohnson




----------



## d0mini

Damn, that is impressive. Would love to see the GPU get the same treatment!


----------



## ejohnson

Thanks, my new res comes in today! its the correct one instead of that non-fitting koolance tube one I have now.

Thinking im going to leave my bottom tube for now, along with the one soft tube. Install the new res, then later will end up putting in the gpu to the loop.


----------



## ejohnson

Got the resivour installed today. Also while it was all apart I hardlined the one soft tube in there.

Put some orange pastel dye in too. Not sure I like the orange though







. Might go with white or back to clear.

Going to get a 1080 in a few months, after I pay off my 34 inch curved displays







. Dell had a huge sale on them, got $1000 off a pair (normal price is 2400$ a pair, I got them for 1400$ a pair.)


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ejohnson*
> 
> Got the resivour installed today. Also while it was all apart I hardlined the one soft tube in there.
> 
> Put some orange pastel dye in too. Not sure I like the orange though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Might go with white or back to clear.
> 
> Going to get a 1080 in a few months, after I pay off my 34 inch curved displays
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Dell had a huge sale on them, got $1000 off a pair (normal price is 2400$ a pair, I got them for 1400$ a pair.)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks good, I have same reservoir. I may have missed it, what pump are you using?


----------



## ejohnson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> Looks good, I have same reservoir. I may have missed it, what pump are you using?


Using a apogee from swiftech. Are you having condensation build up on the inside of your res?


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ejohnson*
> 
> Using a apogee from swiftech. Are you having condensation build up on the inside of your res?


Ok I have same pump too. Bit of condensation, not real bad.


----------



## Deeptek




----------



## rfarmer

Looks good.


----------



## Mr Mari0o

I managed to fit an Asus GTX 1080 Strix in side my NCASE M1 v5 build. The GPU stays very cool even in a tiny closed up NCASE M1


----------



## ejohnson

So I got my 1080 today, but before I install it, I'm wondering, has anyone used a riser cable for the GPU to mount it in the bottom 2 slots?

Only reason I ask is it seems the there's not too much space for the PSU cables when using such a long GPU.


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ejohnson*
> 
> So I got my 1080 today, but before I install it, I'm wondering, has anyone used a riser cable for the GPU to mount it in the bottom 2 slots?
> 
> Only reason I ask is it seems the there's not too much space for the PSU cables when using such a long GPU.


I haven't seen it done but remember you don't have as much room for the card using the bottom 2 slots.

Max length: 12.5" (317mm) in slots 1 & 2; 11" (279mm) in slot 3
Max height (or width):

For cards up to 12.5" (317mm) or cards in the third slot: 4.4" (111mm)
For cards up to 11.5" (292mm) in the first or second slot: 5.5" (140mm) (4.7"/120mm at the PCIe power connectors)

Edit:
Actually I found one, https://hardforum.com/threads/ncase-m1-a-crowdfunded-mini-itx-case-updates-in-first-post.1717132/page-445

Look at post #17792.


----------



## stormchaser

Fantastic Case, does anyone know if Ncase ship worldwide or just to US? or any other place I can buy it and get it shipped to India?


----------



## BaK2BaK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stormchaser*
> 
> Fantastic Case, does anyone know if Ncase ship worldwide or just to US? or any other place I can buy it and get it shipped to India?


Worlwide, have a look at the website: https://www.ncases.com/
All Pre-orders will ship between 2016-NOV-12 to 2016-NOV-23 PST -> be quick


----------



## ejohnson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> I haven't seen it done but remember you don't have as much room for the card using the bottom 2 slots.
> 
> Max length: 12.5" (317mm) in slots 1 & 2; 11" (279mm) in slot 3
> Max height (or width):
> 
> For cards up to 12.5" (317mm) or cards in the third slot: 4.4" (111mm)
> For cards up to 11.5" (292mm) in the first or second slot: 5.5" (140mm) (4.7"/120mm at the PCIe power connectors)
> 
> Edit:
> Actually I found one, https://hardforum.com/threads/ncase-m1-a-crowdfunded-mini-itx-case-updates-in-first-post.1717132/page-445
> 
> Look at post #17792.


Good point, forgot about the cables for the front IO.

I did get the 1080 in, its tight, but it does seem to fit just fine. I think my big hurdle right now is going to just be cutting down the cables length so there is not so much balled up under the psu.


----------



## ejohnson

So i got my 1080 in, did some benchmarks (getting 14442 in firestrike)

My cpu is ice cold and silent. The gpu on the other hand is running between 80-82 degrees (while fine, is a little hot for my comfort). My first thought to get fresh air to the gpu was to put a 120mm fan under the intake of it... but this seems a little off to me. Why make a fan blow air into a fan?
So, I am thinking a better way would be to just make a duct that goes from 120mm mount (to fit bottom of case) that funnels down to fit the gpu intake fan. screw it to the bottom of the case, then use foam weather strip tape to seal it to the gpu. This way the gpu is pulling cold air right out from under the case, it will also be a nice way to support the gpu weight.

eventually the 1080 is going to put under water too, but till that time I want to keep it cool with air.


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ejohnson*
> 
> So i got my 1080 in, did some benchmarks (getting 14442 in firestrike)
> 
> My cpu is ice cold and silent. The gpu on the other hand is running between 80-82 degrees (while fine, is a little hot for my comfort). My first thought to get fresh air to the gpu was to put a 120mm fan under the intake of it... but this seems a little off to me. Why make a fan blow air into a fan?
> So, I am thinking a better way would be to just make a duct that goes from 120mm mount (to fit bottom of case) that funnels down to fit the gpu intake fan. screw it to the bottom of the case, then use foam weather strip tape to seal it to the gpu. This way the gpu is pulling cold air right out from under the case, it will also be a nice way to support the gpu weight.
> 
> eventually the 1080 is going to put under water too, but till that time I want to keep it cool with air.


Air cooled GPUs in the ncase always seem to have trouble, there just isn't a good way to expel the heat. Or you go with a reference card and deal with the noise. I have my 1070 under water and max temps on it are 42C, so water cooling does work very well.


----------



## pslate

Hi everyone, I'm wondering if a C14 will fit in the Ncase on my motherboard. I have an Asrock H97M ITX which has a pretty high CPU socket. The Google Docs sheet doesn't have my mobo on it on the compatibility page. Would someone with a C14 and a different motherboard (where the C14 fits without vertical clearance issues) be able to measure how far down their CPU socket is from the top of the motherboard? Or is anyone here using the C14 with the Asrock H97M? Thanks!


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pslate*
> 
> Hi everyone, I'm wondering if a C14 will fit in the Ncase on my motherboard. I have an Asrock H97M ITX which has a pretty high CPU socket. The Google Docs sheet doesn't have my mobo on it on the compatibility page. Would someone with a C14 and a different motherboard (where the C14 fits without vertical clearance issues) be able to measure how far down their CPU socket is from the top of the motherboard? Or is anyone here using the C14 with the Asrock H97M? Thanks!


The spreadsheet doesn't list the H97 but it does list the Asrock Z97 itx, if you look at pics the motherboard layout is identical. The spreadsheet lists the Z97 as not working with the C14.

Edit: I was just checking Noctua's motherboard compatibility sheet for the C14 and it lists the H97 itx as compatible. http://noctua.at/en/nh-c14#socket_25


----------



## pslate

Good call, thanks. I should have thought of that. I've seen the compatibility chart on Noctua's website but I'm assuming that it would fit in a case with more vertical clearance than the M1.

Edit: For example, I tried mounting my Noctua U9S with two fans in the vertical position but the CPU socket is so high that I can't put the top panel back on in this orientation.


----------



## Qrash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pslate*
> 
> Hi everyone, I'm wondering if a C14 will fit in the Ncase on my motherboard. I have an Asrock H97M ITX which has a pretty high CPU socket. The Google Docs sheet doesn't have my mobo on it on the compatibility page. Would someone with a C14 and a different motherboard (where the C14 fits without vertical clearance issues) be able to measure how far down their CPU socket is from the top of the motherboard? Or is anyone here using the C14 with the Asrock H97M? Thanks!


It's pixel counting time! Using a high-resolution photo of my Asus Maximus VII Impact I have calculated that the center of the heatsink mounting holes is 68 mm from the top edge of the motherboard (when mounted in the M1). The fins of the NH-C14 are 140 mm wide so that means it overhangs the edge of the motherboard by 2 mm.

Measuring down from the outside of the M1 case to the edge of the fins is 12.5 mm, but the case panels are 1.5 mm thick so the fins are 11.0 mm from the inside of the M1 top panel. However, the fan clips stick up an extra 7 mm. You can eliminate using the fan clips for the heatsink's top fan, by mounting the fan to the M1 side bracket. If you add a bottom fan to the NH-C14 you have to use the fan clips or some other means of attachment.

I would say you should measure the distance from the center of your motherboard's heatsink mounting holes to the top edge of the motherboard and then compare your result to mine (68 mm). So long as the center of your holes are more than 64 mm from the edge of your motherboard the NH-C14 fins and fan clips will fit inside the M1 top panel. If the center of the holes is between 64 mm and 57 mm, then the heatsink fins will fit inside the top panel, but the top panel will be pressing onto the fan clips. I hope this helps!


----------



## TMatzelle60

Just ordered the case, Wondering what cable length should I get for my SF600 from cablemods? for the 24pin and 8 pin? if I were to use the Maximus VIII Impact?


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TMatzelle60*
> 
> Just ordered the case, Wondering what cable length should I get for my SF600 from cablemods? for the 24pin and 8 pin? if I were to use the Maximus VIII Impact?


25 to 30 cm. I went with 30cm on both my 24 and 8 pin but my 24 pin is higher on the motherboard and the 8 pin is at the top. With the placement on the Asus you could get away with 25cm, depends on how much extra length you want.


----------



## TMatzelle60

Nice thanks +1 how do u like the Ncase. Also love the rad


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TMatzelle60*
> 
> Nice thanks +1 how do u like the Ncase. Also love the rad


I love the case, build quality is exceptional. Yeah the Black Ice is a really good rad.


----------



## ejohnson

Has anyone made a partition for the GPU? So it's in its own separate area?


----------



## Deeptek

.


----------



## Ragsters

This cooler looks pretty good combined with an asrock x99e-itx. Might have to swap it out for my Corsair H75. Any thoughts?


----------



## Aggrotech

How well do you guys think EVGA's G3 psu's would fit into this case..as a general question. I dont have the other components which is why im being vague. I checked Corsair SFX line for the fun of it and their psu is oonly slightly smaller than evga's G3. EVGA's new G3 line iss H-85MM W-155 L-155, Not quite as small as an sfx but not quite as big as ur standard size PSU either..


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aggrotech*
> 
> How well do you guys think EVGA's G3 psu's would fit into this case..as a general question. I dont have the other components which is why im being vague. I checked Corsair SFX line for the fun of it and their psu is oonly slightly smaller than evga's G3. EVGA's new G3 line iss H-85MM W-155 L-155, Not quite as small as an sfx but not quite as big as ur standard size PSU either..


I had an EVGA G2 SuperNova in my last build and they are extremely nice, I am sure the G3 are too. Using one in a ncase depends on what you are willing to give up. You have to use the ATX bracket to install it which means it installs across the front rather than toward the back where the SFX mounts. This means you can't use the 3.5 HDD bracket, can't install a radiator or fan on the fan bracket toward the front. Even at 150mm long that will also limit you to not being able to use a long graphics card.

I have a Corsair SF450 and it works excellent. I went with the SFX because I have both a 240mm radiator and long GPU, so an ATX just wasn't an option for me.


----------



## Qrash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> I have a Corsair SF450 and it works excellent. I went with the SFX because I have both a 240mm radiator and long GPU, so an ATX just wasn't an option for me.


Also, the Corsair SF450 has tested very well, is quiet, and IMO is priced just fine. The modular flat ribbon cables are a bit stiff, but they're not that bad and can be folded or rolled up into gaps to stay out of the way.


----------



## Aggrotech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> I had an EVGA G2 SuperNova in my last build and they are extremely nice, I am sure the G3 are too. Using one in a ncase depends on what you are willing to give up. You have to use the ATX bracket to install it which means it installs across the front rather than toward the back where the SFX mounts. This means you can't use the 3.5 HDD bracket, can't install a radiator or fan on the fan bracket toward the front. Even at 150mm long that will also limit you to not being able to use a long graphics card.
> 
> I have a Corsair SF450 and it works excellent. I went with the SFX because I have both a 240mm radiator and long GPU, so an ATX just wasn't an option for me.


hmmm...was only askin cos i may get a G3 for free...but i want to use this case as a sexy center piece under my TV as an HTPC. May have to roll with a standard sfx psu. planned on modding the front end to add a 3rd SSD aswell...decisions decisions


----------



## Qrash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aggrotech*
> 
> hmmm...was only askin cos i may get a G3 for free...but i want to use this case as a sexy center piece under my TV as an HTPC. May have to roll with a standard sfx psu. planned on modding the front end to add a 3rd SSD aswell...decisions decisions


Well, if you are set on this ATX power supply and you want to use this system for gaming then you will need a short graphics card such as the Gigabyte mini 1070. It just fits (height-wise) and is 170 mm length, the same as a mini-ITX motherboard.


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aggrotech*
> 
> hmmm...was only askin cos i may get a G3 for free...but i want to use this case as a sexy center piece under my TV as an HTPC. May have to roll with a standard sfx psu. planned on modding the front end to add a 3rd SSD aswell...decisions decisions




You can stack 2 SSD where the optical drive goes and another 2 on the backside of the same bracket. If you are using an optical drive you can also mount one on the case bottom.


----------



## Aggrotech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> 
> 
> You can stack 2 SSD where the optical drive goes and another 2 on the backside of the same bracket. If you are using an optical drive you can also mount one on the case bottom.


Perfect. Might work just as planned then. I went through IMGUR's gallery of this case and it is really hard to tell what youre lookin at sometimes haha...I knew u could have 2 ssd's on the inside, but they never got pics out of the outside..so i wasnt sure if it was just the same bracket, or if they had 2 of those ssd brackets. Never built in a mini ITX case before so this should be fun


----------



## InfraRedRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr Mari0o*
> 
> I managed to fit an Asus GTX 1080 Strix in side my NCASE M1 v5 build. The GPU stays very cool even in a tiny closed up NCASE M1


temps for your 1080? and fan curves for your fans in the case and on gpu? tempted to swap my big rig into the ncase if the temps arent terrible.


----------



## hajosattila

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr Mari0o*
> 
> I managed to fit an Asus GTX 1080 Strix in side my NCASE M1 v5 build. The GPU stays very cool even in a tiny closed up NCASE M1


ohh nice build! CPU/GPU temp pls!!


----------



## bobsaget

Hi guys,

I'm planning to get a NCASE v5.

I will be using a NH U9S on my 4.5ghz 2500k (will probably get the 7700k at some point next year) and a reference GTX980.

I've read reviews on the NH U9S, adding a second fan for a push pull setup really seems to help (around 5°C less).

Other than that, my question regarding cooling is: does it help to add a 120m bottom fan just under the GPU blower, as well as an other one on the side (above the PSU), to channel air in front of the CPU cooler? Or is it only marginal?

The less fans I have, the happier I am.

Thanks


----------



## Qrash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobsaget*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm planning to get a NCASE v5.
> 
> I will be using a NH U9S on my 4.5ghz 2500k (will probably get the 7700k at some point next year) and a reference GTX980.
> 
> I've read reviews on the NH U9S, adding a second fan for a push pull setup really seems to help (around 5°C less).
> 
> Other than that, my question regarding cooling is: does it help to add a 120m bottom fan just under the GPU blower, as well as an other one on the side (above the PSU), to channel air in front of the CPU cooler? Or is it only marginal?
> 
> The less fans I have, the happier I am.
> 
> Thanks


For the reference (or Founders Edition now) graphics cards, having a bottom fan hasn't proven to be much help. I would start without any bottom fans and see how your temperatures are with your usage pattern. A custom duct (cardboard, plastic, empty fan frame even) to ensure the blower fan draws from below the case has been shown to help somewhat, but is rarely done.

A few builds with the Corsair SFX power supplies have them mounted with the PS fan facing the inside of the case so that the intake fan on the front half of the side bracket blows right into it. This cools the PS and delays its fan from starting. With the Noctua NH-U9S you can fit a larger 140 mm fan on the front half of the side bracket to keep the RPMs down and to feed the CPU cooler. Just make sure the 140 mm fan has 120 mm fan mounting holes. I am doing this combination on my son's build using the NF-A15 PWM fan. It just fits and you can still mount 2.5-inch drives to the inside of the front panel.

See this post from another M1 forum: https://hardforum.com/threads/ncase-m1-a-crowdfunded-mini-itx-case-updates-in-first-post.1717132/page-558#post-1042688987


----------



## bobsaget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qrash*
> 
> For the reference (or Founders Edition now) graphics cards, having a bottom fan hasn't proven to be much help. I would start without any bottom fans and see how your temperatures are with your usage pattern. A custom duct (cardboard, plastic, empty fan frame even) to ensure the blower fan draws from below the case has been shown to help somewhat, but is rarely done.
> 
> A few builds with the Corsair SFX power supplies have them mounted with the PS fan facing the inside of the case so that the intake fan on the front half of the side bracket blows right into it. This cools the PS and delays its fan from starting. With the Noctua NH-U9S you can fit a larger 140 mm fan on the front half of the side bracket to keep the RPMs down and to feed the CPU cooler. Just make sure the 140 mm fan has 120 mm fan mounting holes. I am doing this combination on my son's build using the NF-A15 PWM fan. It just fits and you can still mount 2.5-inch drives to the inside of the front panel.
> 
> See this post from another M1 forum: https://hardforum.com/threads/ncase-m1-a-crowdfunded-mini-itx-case-updates-in-first-post.1717132/page-558#post-1042688987


This is a really interesting insight and seems totally doable since I intend on using a SFX600 and only one sata SSD (which I will be replacing by an NVMe SSD when I update my platform next year).

I'm currently using a NF A 15 on my CPU cooler in my Node 304 build, guess I will be reusing it









Thanks!


----------



## Mr Mari0o

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InfraRedRabbit*
> 
> temps for your 1080? and fan curves for your fans in the case and on gpu? tempted to swap my big rig into the ncase if the temps arent terrible.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hajosattila*
> 
> ohh nice build! CPU/GPU temp pls!!



my GPU settings and case fan speeds. My CPU has a overclock of 4.2GHz


Temps after playing some BF1 for over an hour using the highest video setting at 1080p.

I live in San Diego and its been cooler than average, so my temps will go up some during spring/summer time.


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobsaget*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm planning to get a NCASE v5.
> 
> I will be using a NH U9S on my 4.5ghz 2500k (will probably get the 7700k at some point next year) and a reference GTX980.
> 
> I've read reviews on the NH U9S, adding a second fan for a push pull setup really seems to help (around 5°C less).
> 
> Other than that, my question regarding cooling is: does it help to add a 120m bottom fan just under the GPU blower, as well as an other one on the side (above the PSU), to channel air in front of the CPU cooler? Or is it only marginal?
> 
> The less fans I have, the happier I am.
> 
> Thanks


I agree with Qrash, the single intake fan helps with motherboard cooling also.


----------



## enkay




----------



## enkay

sorry double post


----------



## ejohnson

Redid my loop this weekend to include my GPU. Love how quiet it is now!

The tubes are not perfect, and some are not lined up right, but I'm happy with the design of it.

I may redo all the lines later when I put in a i7 6700k


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ejohnson*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redid my loop this weekend to include my GPU. Love how quiet it is now!
> 
> The tubes are not perfect, and some are not lined up right, but I'm happy with the design of it.
> 
> I may redo all the lines later when I put in a i7 6700k


Yeah not only looking good and much quieter but cools much better too.


----------



## ejohnson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> Yeah not only looking good and much quieter but cools much better too.


for sure it does.

My 1080 was pegging 82c all day long while gaming. Now im sitting at a max of 52c







Amazing how well a single 240 keeps the 6600k and 1080 so cool.


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ejohnson*
> 
> for sure it does.
> 
> My 1080 was pegging 82c all day long while gaming. Now im sitting at a max of 52c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing how well a single 240 keeps the 6600k and 1080 so cool.


I have a 6600k and a 1070. When I first build this I was worried about having a single 240mm radiator for both the CPU and GPU, but I am extremely pleased with the results.


----------



## ejohnson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> I have a 6600k and a 1070. When I first build this I was worried about having a single 240mm radiator for both the CPU and GPU, but I am extremely pleased with the results.


I guess I shouldnt be too surprised that a 240 can cool both.... long ago I ran a 3570k with a dual 40mm radiator and it stayed inline with a stock intel cooler.


----------



## Qrash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ejohnson*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redid my loop this weekend to include my GPU. Love how quiet it is now!
> 
> The tubes are not perfect, and some are not lined up right, but I'm happy with the design of it.
> 
> I may redo all the lines later when I put in a i7 6700k


Looks great! Which cooling components are you using?


----------



## ejohnson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qrash*
> 
> Looks great! Which cooling components are you using?


thanks,

Running a apogee drive II pump/block, a alphacool nexxxus 1080 block, 2 thermaltake rgb fans, and a swiftech quiet power radiator.

There are a few things I want to change though.
The rgb fans are neat, but a pain (they loose their settings, or the lights just dont turn on at all) so I want to swap out for just white led ones. While im at it, I have the asus fan extension card installed, but nothing plugged into it, so I can plug those fans in.
I also want to put a pair of 120mm fans in the bottom of the case to blow at the passive heatsink on the gpu block. But I want to install a thermal sensor into the block so I can control the fans based on the gpus heatsink temp.

My ssd's are mounted in the bottom of the case, and it looks bad, I want to move them back to behind the front panel
I still need to sleeve my cables too.


----------



## d0mini

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ejohnson*
> 
> for sure it does.
> 
> My 1080 was pegging 82c all day long while gaming. Now im sitting at a max of 52c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing how well a single 240 keeps the 6600k and 1080 so cool.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a 6600k and a 1070. When I first build this I was worried about having a single 240mm radiator for both the CPU and GPU, but I am extremely pleased with the results.
Click to expand...

I'm running a [email protected], 1.3v and a [email protected]/7750 on one 240mm radiator, using 1850rpm gentle typhoons.

CPU temps around 75-83C under heavy load on both components, 980ti at maximum 65C. One rad can take a lot of heat


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d0mini*
> 
> I'm running a [email protected], 1.3v and a [email protected]/7750 on one 240mm radiator, using 1850rpm gentle typhoons.
> 
> CPU temps around 75-83C under heavy load on both components, 980ti at maximum 65C. One rad can take a lot of heat


I think it comes from seeing so many overkill water cooled builds on this forum. When you see some guy that has 2 X 480 Monsta rads cooling a single cpu and gpu you start to think more, more, more.


----------



## ejohnson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> I think it comes from seeing so many overkill water cooled builds on this forum. When you see some guy that has 2 X 480 Monsta rads cooling a single cpu and gpu you start to think more, more, more.


I see it many times from people saying that a 120mm cant cool anything, its too small they say. People have this idea that you have to with huge cooling, but at some point your just wasting space, money and time.

cpus and gpus produce alot less heat than they used to.


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ejohnson*
> 
> I see it many times from people saying that a 120mm cant cool anything, its too small they say. People have this idea that you have to with huge cooling, but at some point your just wasting space, money and time.
> 
> cpus and gpus produce alot less heat than they used to.


Yeah I was amazed going from Maxwell to Pascal. I had a 970 in this build originally and my 1070 runs 10C cooler, allowing a 4C drop on the CPU. I was really considering delidding my 6600k just to try and keep overall temps down. Glad I didn't bother now.


----------



## d0mini

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> I think it comes from seeing so many overkill water cooled builds on this forum. When you see some guy that has 2 X 480 Monsta rads cooling a single cpu and gpu you start to think more, more, more.


Well, it doesn't hurt to have overkill, except for your wallet!









I think people reason that kind of thing by thinking that if watercooling is so much more expensive than air cooling, the price should be justified by a significant drop in temperatures. I just saw it as the best way to cool my components in a tiny case while still keeping their overclocks. The price seemed worth with that outcome (I was, of course, a little worried that it wouldn't work out quite so well!).


----------



## Mack42

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> I think it comes from seeing so many overkill water cooled builds on this forum. When you see some guy that has 2 X 480 Monsta rads cooling a single cpu and gpu you start to think more, more, more.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ejohnson*
> 
> I see it many times from people saying that a 120mm cant cool anything, its too small they say. People have this idea that you have to with huge cooling, but at some point your just wasting space, money and time.
> 
> cpus and gpus produce alot less heat than they used to.


I imagine people use a lot of radiators (surface area) because they want their build to be quiet. It's of course no problem to run a CPU + GPU on a 240 or even 120, but then you need to run the fans on very high rpm. If I would do water cooling, one of the requirements driving that would be to get a silent computer, meaning fans on 800rpm max. Basically, the computer would stand next to me and be inaudiable. That's the real benefit with water cooling. Unfortunately, a lot of money and time and tinkering goes into that, which may not be worth it.


----------



## Sazexa

I don't have my M1 system anymore; my current system uses a 480*60mm radiator. These are the temperatures:

CPU: 28-30 | 60-65
MoBo: 35 | 55
GPU1: 28-32 | 55
GPU2: 28-32 | 55

I currently keep the fans relatively low to keep noise down. I will eventually get another 480*60, or maybe 480*38 rad, just to keep the motherboard and CPU temperatures lower. Although I'm wondering if I'm limited by the thermal conductivity of the CPU/motherboard block at this point.

Regarding the M1, I ran a 240*38, which performed worse than a 240*26 that I changed to. I still had too much heatsoak on the motherboard and HDD for my system, but the CPU ran around 60C full load and GPU around 55.


----------



## yigitcepni

I was wondering if i could install the zotac gtx 1070 amp extreme edition in a ncase m1.

Dimensions of the gpu:
325mm x 148mm

I know the max gpu length is 300mm but is there any way to install this card? Can it be done with some modification?


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yigitcepni*
> 
> I was wondering if i could install the zotac gtx 1070 amp extreme edition in a ncase m1.
> 
> Dimensions of the gpu:
> 325mm x 148mm
> 
> I know the max gpu length is 300mm but is there any way to install this card? Can it be done with some modification?


Problem is actually the width, max width for Ncase is 140mm.


----------



## Qrash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yigitcepni*
> 
> I was wondering if i could install the zotac gtx 1070 amp extreme edition in a ncase m1.
> 
> Dimensions of the gpu:
> 325mm x 148mm
> 
> I know the max gpu length is 300mm but is there any way to install this card? Can it be done with some modification?


No, it wont fit. The maximum width for the card is 140 mm and that includes the PCI-E power connector and cable. Cards that are close to this limit must have recessed power sockets or you will need slim 90 degree adapters (available on eBay).


----------



## yigitcepni

Oh I see, anyways thank u guys for your replies.


----------



## mrclean110

Replaced my cooler and did some cable management this last weekend. So glad to be off that stock cooler.... even temporarily, it was annoyingly loud!

Heres a time lapse I took.


----------



## PeakyPounder

I just ordered the Ncase m1,So excited.

Now i just need to figure out if i want to air or watercool it.


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeakyPounder*
> 
> I just ordered the Ncase m1,So excited.
> 
> Now i just need to figure out if i want to air or watercool it.


What hardware are you using? Watercooling is cool, but definitely a challenge in the M1. And in my specific instance, it still wasn't cool enough for the hardware I wanted to pack in there lol


----------



## PeakyPounder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> What hardware are you using? Watercooling is cool, but definitely a challenge in the M1. And in my specific instance, it still wasn't cool enough for the hardware I wanted to pack in there lol


It depends if i watercool ill use my current 980 it has a waterblock on it and a i7 6700k,
On air i will probably want to upgrade to a 1080 or a 1080ti.

Not sure yet still have time to figure out what to do because the case will ship late february.


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeakyPounder*
> 
> It depends if i watercool ill use my current 980 it has a waterblock on it and a i7 6700k,
> On air i will probably want to upgrade to a 1080 or a 1080ti.
> 
> Not sure yet still have time to figure out what to do because the case will ship late february.


Any mechanical drives?

I found my 6TB (which runs hot anyways) over heating when I water-cooled due to a lack of case flow. The CPU and GPU were cooler. But motherboard and drive temps went up in my instance.


----------



## PeakyPounder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> Any mechanical drives?
> 
> I found my 6TB (which runs hot anyways) over heating when I water-cooled due to a lack of case flow. The CPU and GPU were cooler. But motherboard and drive temps went up in my instance.


No i am using 2 ssd's.


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeakyPounder*
> 
> No i am using 2 ssd's.


Are you using an M.2 or just two 2.5" drives?

If it's two 2.5", I'd say go for the watercooling if you want a challenge.


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeakyPounder*
> 
> I just ordered the Ncase m1,So excited.
> 
> Now i just need to figure out if i want to air or watercool it.


Watercool it, ofc.


----------



## ejohnson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> Watercool it, ofc.


then hardline it


----------



## PeakyPounder

Tried to hardline several times but its a pain in the butt xD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> Are you using an M.2 or just two 2.5" drives?
> 
> If it's two 2.5", I'd say go for the watercooling if you want a challenge.


no m2.
only 2.5


----------



## pez

I'm thinking of doing a different cooler, but I'm not sure it's worth it unless I do a 240mm AIO again. I tried the H100i v2 and those hoses were way too thick and had some bends that made me way too nervous. Not to mention it had so much tension it made me nervous







.

What do you guys have he most luck with? I current have a C14S with a 120 mounted underneath and pulling down. The 140 wouldn't fit with the RAM and the orientation it had to sit in, unfortunately.


----------



## Cheaptrick

Just ordered this case today. No response yet from Ncase as to when they're going to ship the case. Can't hardy wait to get my hand on it. Still can't decide whether I'll get a Corsair or Silverstone SFX psu. Leaning towards Corsair. What do you think?


----------



## pslate

The vast majority of people are getting the Corsair units now. It has a bigger fan (92mm vs Silverstone's 80mm) and less aggressive fan curve. I have the SF600 and the fan never turns on.


----------



## Cheaptrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pslate*
> 
> The vast majority of people are getting the Corsair units now. It has a bigger fan (92mm vs Silverstone's 80mm) and less aggressive fan curve. I have the SF600 and the fan never turns on.


I'll get the Corsair PSU then. Thanks.


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheaptrick*
> 
> Just ordered this case today. No response yet from Ncase as to when they're going to ship the case. Can't hardy wait to get my hand on it. Still can't decide whether I'll get a Corsair or Silverstone SFX psu. Leaning towards Corsair. What do you think?


The site states Pre-orders made between 2017-JAN-03 PST and 2017-FEB-05 PST will ship between 2017-FEB-10 to 2017-FEB-13 PST. Should ship by the 13th.

I also have a Corsair, the SF450 and it works very well, Silverstone have a history of loud fans and audible clicking when the fan turns on and off.


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheaptrick*
> 
> I'll get the Corsair PSU then. Thanks.


I'd say the Corsair one, because they're quieter. If you're using a full length GPU, don't bother with SFX-L. It's too much of a hassle with the extra length. Stick with regular SFX form factor PSU's.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pslate*
> 
> The vast majority of people are getting the Corsair units now. It has a bigger fan (92mm vs Silverstone's 80mm) and less aggressive fan curve. I have the SF600 and the fan never turns on.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheaptrick*
> 
> I'll get the Corsair PSU then. Thanks.


I have the same experienc with the SF600. The only thing I can fault it for are the god awful cables. Nothing wrong functionally, but they're extremely stiff.


----------



## Deeptek

I miss my Ncase...









Anyone see the new models that Necere is working on over on SFF or [H]?


----------



## Qrash

Links please.


----------



## pez

This^^^.


----------



## Qrash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeptek*
> 
> I miss my Ncase...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone see the new models that Necere is working on over on SFF or [H]?


I found this thread at [H]ard|OCP: Project SideArmD

Here is a thread for the same project at SFF Forum: https://smallformfactor.net/forum/threads/ncase-project-sidearm.1525/


----------



## Deeptek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qrash*
> 
> I found this thread at [H]ard|OCP: Project SideArmD
> 
> Here is a thread for the same project at SFF Forum: https://smallformfactor.net/forum/threads/ncase-project-sidearm.1525/


These are the ones I was looking at. The watercooling case looks sweet.


----------



## rfarmer

I have a ncase m1 atm but I have to admit that SideArmD might tempt me away.


----------



## pez

Whoa that Sidearm (non-D) looks super appealing. I would love that for a living room build.


----------



## dotWake

Hey ladies and gents,
I searched as far back as 20 threads plus the search feature but didn't find a suitable answer. I recently ordered my NCase M1 V.5 and have started to assemble the components. Here's the proposed build information:

PCPartPicker part list: https://pcpartpicker.com/list/jF2Lqk

*CPU*: Intel Core i7-6700K 4.0GHz Quad-Core Processor

*Motherboard*: Asus ROG STRIX Z270i GAMING Mini ITX LGA1151 Motherboard

*Memory*: Corsair Vengeance LED 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4-3000 Memory

*Storage*: Samsung 960 Evo 250GB M.2-2280 Solid State Drive

*Video Card*: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 8GB Founders Edition Video Card

*Power Supply*: Corsair SF 600W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular SFX Power Supply

I've also already ordered my custom cables to improve cable management. Here's my question. I dislike the Noctua color scheme...very, very much. What other CPU cooler would achieve quiet levels and provide ample exhaust? This build will be Air only. No liquid cooling. Any help you guys could provide would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dotWake*
> 
> Hey ladies and gents,
> I searched as far back as 20 threads plus the search feature but didn't find a suitable answer. I recently ordered my NCase M1 V.5 and have started to assemble the components. Here's the proposed build information:
> 
> PCPartPicker part list: https://pcpartpicker.com/list/jF2Lqk
> 
> *CPU*: Intel Core i7-6700K 4.0GHz Quad-Core Processor
> 
> *Motherboard*: Asus ROG STRIX Z270i GAMING Mini ITX LGA1151 Motherboard
> 
> *Memory*: Corsair Vengeance LED 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4-3000 Memory
> 
> *Storage*: Samsung 960 Evo 250GB M.2-2280 Solid State Drive
> 
> *Video Card*: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 8GB Founders Edition Video Card
> 
> *Power Supply*: Corsair SF 600W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular SFX Power Supply
> 
> I've also already ordered my custom cables to improve cable management. Here's my question. I dislike the Noctua color scheme...very, very much. What other CPU cooler would achieve quiet levels and provide ample exhaust? This build will be Air only. No liquid cooling. Any help you guys could provide would be greatly appreciated.


You can go with an AIO, or, get something like say the Noctua NH-L9i or Noctua D9L for better cooling capacity, and just do something as simple as changing the fan. Their heatsinks are still some of the best designed around if you ask me, and changing the fan out for an all black or different one to match your colors better wouldn't be hard. Also, if you're not doing a window mod on the case, why does the cooler choice matter? You won't see it much, if at all. (Coming from someone who had Noctua fans inside an NCase M1)


----------



## dotWake

Hey Sazexa,
Thanks for the quick reply. I know I won't be able to see it but I'll know its in there ya know?







As it is I'm creating a Sombra theme based on the OverWatch character and the cables I ordered from CableMod are purple. That being said your suggestion sounds feasible.

AIO? I'm sorry, been out of the tech world for a bit and coming back to it. What does AIO stand for? Finally, if i did have to go liquid cooling which, I really don't want to, what would you recommend. Someone mentioned the Corsair h75.


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dotWake*
> 
> Hey ladies and gents,
> I searched as far back as 20 threads plus the search feature but didn't find a suitable answer. I recently ordered my NCase M1 V.5 and have started to assemble the components. Here's the proposed build information:
> 
> PCPartPicker part list: https://pcpartpicker.com/list/jF2Lqk
> 
> *CPU*: Intel Core i7-6700K 4.0GHz Quad-Core Processor
> 
> *Motherboard*: Asus ROG STRIX Z270i GAMING Mini ITX LGA1151 Motherboard
> 
> *Memory*: Corsair Vengeance LED 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4-3000 Memory
> 
> *Storage*: Samsung 960 Evo 250GB M.2-2280 Solid State Drive
> 
> *Video Card*: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 8GB Founders Edition Video Card
> 
> *Power Supply*: Corsair SF 600W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular SFX Power Supply
> 
> I've also already ordered my custom cables to improve cable management. Here's my question. I dislike the Noctua color scheme...very, very much. What other CPU cooler would achieve quiet levels and provide ample exhaust? This build will be Air only. No liquid cooling. Any help you guys could provide would be greatly appreciated.


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1Xhd3QG2uIVBgQ7vHgpP_Bd_MNcrfxr8KJW2sY6g33so/edit#gid=10

Check out the user contributed spreadsheet to get an idea of what is available and fits in the case. Looks like the Cryorig M9 will fit, similar to the 92mm Noctua without the god awful fan color.


----------



## Deeptek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ejohnson*
> 
> then hardline it


https://www.amazon.com/3M-Desk-Office-Cleaner-Oz/dp/B00006IA8P/ref=sr_1_1_a_it?ie=UTF8&qid=1487716771&sr=8-1&keywords=desk+cleaner

All jokes aside. Built looks solid..


----------



## Qrash

AIO = All In One (a liquid cooling product with the everything all assembled and ready for installing)

My son's M1 has the Nocuta NH-U9S cooler with a second NF-A9 PWM fan attached. On the front half of the side fan bracket is a NF-A15 PWM fan that acts as a large intake for the motherboard area and also blows right into the Corsair SF450, providing it with cool filtered air and delays its fan from spinning.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dotWake*
> 
> Hey Sazexa,
> Thanks for the quick reply. I know I won't be able to see it but I'll know its in there ya know?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As it is I'm creating a Sombra theme based on the OverWatch character and the cables I ordered from CableMod are purple. That being said your suggestion sounds feasible.
> 
> AIO? I'm sorry, been out of the tech world for a bit and coming back to it. What does AIO stand for? Finally, if i did have to go liquid cooling which, I really don't want to, what would you recommend. Someone mentioned the Corsair h75.


I just popped in a H75 on my build and used a different (read: much better) single 120MP fan from Phanteks. I previously had a C14S in my build, but couldn't put a full 140mm on the bottom due to some limitations and it ultimately just set me back in the end.

Fan that I have on the H75 never gets louder than my GPU (ACX 3.0 at 60%), and keeps my very moderately OC'ed 4770k below 60C playing Overwatch. This actually improved my temps from the C14S to the point I'm going to revisit my OC and attempt to get it back to the 4.5 I previously had so long as it stays below 70C.

The H75 is set to intake from the side and I have two more 120MP fans set to intake below the GPU. Positive pressure in my case is high, so all of my issues with dust and airflow are very minimal.


----------



## dotWake

Thank you for all the great replies everyone!

Pez, you're inspiring me to reconsider liquid cooling. In terms of the Corsair h75. Is that a good pump? And I'm assuming you have the radiator and fans attached to the right panel of the case?


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dotWake*
> 
> Thank you for all the great replies everyone!
> 
> Pez, you're inspiring me to reconsider liquid cooling. In terms of the Corsair h75. Is that a good pump? And I'm assuming you have the radiator and fans attached to the right panel of the case?


The pump does fine for my unit. People's general cons and hate on AIOs are pump noise and their price. Plus the stock fans, IMO, are trash. Don't get me wrong...they push air, but they are too noisy, and the Phanteks fan is just a better overall fan.

And yes, I have it set to intake on the side panel bracket. The case sits on my desk about 1-2 feet away from me so any crazy noise is noticeable. My Titan X P was very noticeable in noise, but my cooler runs dead silent from where I sit. If you get very close you can hear the pump noise, but it's a flow noise.


----------



## Cheaptrick

Finally got my new M1 few days ago. What a huge difference in size compared with my other pc cases. While not as beautiful as my Obsidian 250D it's still a nice looking case & it's also very small & compact. I'll be using old components from my previous build on this one. Also going on the cheapest & easiest route water cooling both GPU & CPU on this one using Corsair H55 AIO cooler.


----------



## Someone09

hi guys, quick question:
I could get my hands on a relatively cheap, used V3 and checked the changelog von V3 to V5:
Quote:


> M1 v5:
> 
> Front USB 3.0 ports cleaner look (removed port edges flanges).
> Motherboard tray is now fastened with screws instead of rivets to facilitate replacement or modding.
> Later batches only:
> Front USB 3.0 ports color changed from blue to black.
> removed #6-32 screws for ATX PSU mounting (some users were incorrectly using them in M3-threaded holes, stripping the threads. Apologies for any inconvenience their removal may cause.)
> 
> M1 v4:
> 
> Fan bracket changed to steel and magnetic filter is now included
> Fan bracket mounts changed to allow 2mm of additional travel (allows 140mm fan w/120mm mounting holes to be used alongside a 120mm fan)


I´m pretty sure I can live without the V5 changes but I´m not sure how to rate the V4 changes. To those of you who have a V3 or a V4/V5 would you say that those were major improvements?


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Someone09*
> 
> hi guys, quick question:
> I could get my hands on a relatively cheap, used V3 and checked the changelog von V3 to V5:
> I´m pretty sure I can live without the V5 changes but I´m not sure how to rate the V4 changes. To those of you who have a V3 or a V4/V5 would you say that those were major improvements?


I have a v5 and I'd say the biggest improvement was the steel fan bracket allowing use of the magnetic filter. It works well and is easier to clean than the individual filters.


----------



## Someone09

Yeah...that´s actually the one point that made me post the question.


----------



## Qrash

The steel side bracket with the magnetic filter are listed as accessories on the www.ncases.com website to purchase.

I have seen a few builds that use round 140 mm fans that have the mounting holes of a 120 mm fan on the V4 side bracket, sometimes beside a standard 120 mm fan. My son's build has the NH-U9S CPU cooler so there is only room for one fan on the side bracket. A 140 mm fan works great as an intake fan for that build.


----------



## Someone09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qrash*
> 
> The steel side bracket with the magnetic filter are listed as accessories on the www.ncases.com website to purchase.


Oh nice! I didn´t know that.
thx


----------



## pez

Yeah, while it's a nice addition, in some situations or builds you might not use the bracket at all. I know I wasn't at first with an air cooler. I do now with a AIO, but as said, you can purchase it separately if it's that big of a deal or just us a single fan filter. I actually love how relatively dust-free my case stays.


----------



## Someone09

Pulled the trigger on the used V3.








Thx for the help.


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Someone09*
> 
> Pulled the trigger on the used V3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thx for the help.


Nice one, welcome to the club.









Like Qrash said you can always order the steel fan bracket and dust filter straight from ncase.


----------



## Cheaptrick

Preview of my Ncase M1 cable management.


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheaptrick*
> 
> 2 more left (24 pin power & gpu power cables) with my cable management.


I like the use of the AIO pump. Have you tested it to see if it has the pressure needed for the added block?

I also like the panel integration.


----------



## Cheaptrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> I like the use of the AIO pump. Have you tested it to see if it has the pressure needed for the added block?


Not tested yet on this build but I've used a similar AIO pump on my Corsair 250D build for a year now & it works fine.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheaptrick*
> 
> Preview of my Ncase M1 cable management.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looking clean. I wish red heatshrink was more 'red' and vibrant, but that's not your fault in the slightest







. Love the attention to cable routing. I think the wifi antennas idea is brilliant!


----------



## galletabah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheaptrick*
> 
> Preview of my Ncase M1 cable management.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


mmmm... Where is the radiator?


----------



## BaK2BaK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I think the wifi antennas idea is brilliant!


Indeed, great mod!









@Cheaptrick> From what I see you are using both up and downside ports of the GPU block, right?
That is an elegant way of routing the tubes, but IMO you are sort of shorting the GPU block that way

(http://forums.overclockers.com.au/showpost.php?s=b99964d629d3120a71c10a3a21bdacd7&p=14148014&postcount=7)


----------



## Cheaptrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BaK2BaK*
> 
> Indeed, great mod!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Cheaptrick> From what I see you are using both up and downside ports of the GPU block, right?
> That is an elegant way of routing the tubes, but IMO you are sort of shorting the GPU block that way
> 
> (http://forums.overclockers.com.au/showpost.php?s=b99964d629d3120a71c10a3a21bdacd7&p=14148014&postcount=7)


There are actually 2 tubes above & below the GPU waterblock. Nothing is final yet on the loop as I'm still have some stuff to finish with my cable management on this build (still need to find a better way to put the 24 pin power cable). Might change the routing of the tube back to my initial plan routing method (image below). Just looking for a better, less complicated way of tube routing that is easy for me to make some changes later on in the inside of the case by just pulling out the radiator bracket without having to dismantle everything.


----------



## BaK2BaK

Sorry, just took the first pic I found.
But still, the water will go straight from top to bottom and bottom to top without entering the block:


----------



## Cheaptrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BaK2BaK*
> 
> Sorry, just took the first pic I found.
> But still, the water will go straight from top to bottom and bottom to top without entering the block:


I was actually thinking about that. But with some other builds for ex. that use more than 1 video card (dual SLI/Crossfire or more) the waterblock bridge is running on both ports of the waterblock. Got me thinking it's possible this way.


----------



## BaK2BaK

Good catch, looks like your setup should work like a parallel SLI setup.
Sorry for the trouble...

Let us know how it works!


----------



## galletabah

Accelero and rear fan is coming too, but while wait:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!













Regards


----------



## subtec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheaptrick*
> 
> I was actually thinking about that. But with some other builds for ex. that use more than 1 video card (dual SLI/Crossfire or more) the waterblock bridge is running on both ports of the waterblock. Got me thinking it's possible this way.


The reason parallel flow setups work is because the coolant still has to get through the waterblocks to continue around the loop. See this image:



Remember, the water will take the path of least resistance, and blocks are quite restrictive. In both parallel and serial loops, the flow *has* to go through the blocks to get through the loop. The way you have it set up, the coolant will flow straight through the ports, skipping the block entirely.


----------



## Cheaptrick

Different loop set up.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *galletabah*
> 
> Accelero and rear fan is coming too, but while wait:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards


Is that the normal C14? (Non-s). Love the cable management!


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subtec*
> 
> The reason parallel flow setups work is because the coolant still has to get through the waterblocks to continue around the loop. See this image:
> 
> 
> 
> Remember, the water will take the path of least resistance, and blocks are quite restrictive. In both parallel and serial loops, the flow *has* to go through the blocks to get through the loop. The way you have it set up, the coolant will flow straight through the ports, skipping the block entirely.


His setup is fine for parallel. It flows to both CPU and GPU blocks, flows through them, and out respectively. Same concept as how my system is set up here.



This loop comes in on the bottom right GPU, and parallels up through to the top GPU and monoblock. Each component received flow-through, and outputs on the left bank of tubing and final outlet is at the bottom left GPU inlet port.


----------



## subtec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> His setup is fine for parallel. It flows to both CPU and GPU blocks, flows through them, and out respectively. Same concept as how my system is set up here.
> 
> 
> 
> This loop comes in on the bottom right GPU, and parallels up through to the top GPU and monoblock. Each component received flow-through, and outputs on the left bank of tubing and final outlet is at the bottom left GPU inlet port.


It really depends on restriction. In your case, you're splitting the flow three ways - through the two GPU blocks and motherboard block - but if the restriction through those blocks is roughly equal, they'll get a similar amount of coolant flowing through them. However, if there is a big difference in restriction between the different branches of the loop, less coolant will flow through the more restricted sections. This might result in worse cooling performance, and in the worst cases, little or no coolant flow at all.


----------



## BaK2BaK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subtec*
> 
> It really depends on restriction. In your case, you're splitting the flow three ways - through the two GPU blocks and motherboard block - but if the restriction through those blocks is roughly equal, they'll get a similar amount of coolant flowing through them. However, if there is a big difference in restriction between the different branches of the loop, less coolant will flow through the more restricted sections. This might result in worse cooling performance, and in the worst cases, little or no coolant flow at all.


Thx a lot for the detailed explanation! +rep
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheaptrick*
> 
> Different loop set up.


Good job, must be safer this way!


----------



## galletabah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Is that the normal C14? (Non-s). Love the cable management!


Thanks men!

Yes, is the normal noctua c14 with nidecs gt


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *galletabah*
> 
> Thanks men!
> 
> Yes, is the normal noctua c14 with nidecs gt


I would have loved to get my hands on a normal one as putting a single 120 under my C14S and nothing else proved to be rather futile







.


----------



## galletabah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I would have loved to get my hands on a normal one as putting a single 120 under my C14S and nothing else proved to be rather futile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


you always can bend it a little xD


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *galletabah*
> 
> you always can bend it a little xD


Heh...true...I settled on a H75 and am super happy with it (albeit with a much better fan). I think I might even go for my max OC again







.


----------



## galletabah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Heh...true...I settled on a H75 and am super happy with it (albeit with a much better fan). I think I might even go for my max OC again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



4H playing Battlefield 1, 4k 4,6ghz 1,320V 850rpm fans side panel
74° on gpu (I need accelero) and rear fan is coming


----------



## smithydan

Guys, were do you make suggestions for this case, here or on [H]?

I would like to suggest something like this, not sure if it has been mentioned, discussed or discarded because of increased cost. What do you guys think?


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *galletabah*
> 
> 
> 4H playing Battlefield 1, 4k 4,6ghz 1,320V 850rpm fans side panel
> 74° on gpu (I need accelero) and rear fan is coming


What CPU are you on? And yeah, I was seeing temps close to 70C at even 1.28v on my 4770k with the C14S







. The lack of airflow I had to it was bad. I couldn't even orientate the cooler so I could use a rear fan as intake either :/.


----------



## BaK2BaK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smithydan*
> 
> Guys, were do you make suggestions for this case, here or on [H]?
> 
> I would like to suggest something like this, not sure if it has been mentioned, discussed or discarded because of increased cost. What do you guys think?


Have a look here: https://hardforum.com/threads/ncase-m1-improvements-suggestion-thread.1809720/

Don't take my word on it but I think this was not doable for the Ncase M1 according to Necere.
Can not recall though if it was discussed in the main [H] thread or the one above.


----------



## galletabah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> What CPU are you on? And yeah, I was seeing temps close to 70C at even 1.28v on my 4770k with the C14S
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . The lack of airflow I had to it was bad. I couldn't even orientate the cooler so I could use a rear fan as intake either :/.


6700k delided


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *galletabah*
> 
> 6700k delided


Very respectable results, then







. I think I'm pretty much done tweaking in the case. The last step for me is to do custom cables.


----------



## galletabah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Very respectable results, then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I think I'm pretty much done tweaking in the case. The last step for me is to do custom cables.


winfmod from aliexpress for custom cables!!
25$ aprox


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *galletabah*
> 
> winfmod from aliexpress for custom cables!!
> 25$ aprox


I looked there, but I have a SF600 and it looks like you have a different PSU maybe? Yours also look full custom and not extensions, right?

EDIT: Searched SF600 and found them....oh my....this changes everything. I really appreciate the heads up on these







. Worth a shot for that price. How long did shipping take for you?


----------



## galletabah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I looked there, but I have a SF600 and it looks like you have a different PSU maybe? Yours also look full custom and not extensions, right?
> 
> EDIT: Searched SF600 and found them....oh my....this changes everything. I really appreciate the heads up on these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Worth a shot for that price. How long did shipping take for you?


3 weeks aprox
But get patience, is aliexpress!...


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *galletabah*
> 
> 3 weeks aprox
> But get patience, is aliexpress!...


Oh that's no problem. I've never ordered form them, but I am aware of the time needed to wait







. I ordered a set for my system and it all came out to ~$40. For the time being, I'm paying a third of what I would have with CableMod, so I'm perfectly happy waiting a few weeks. Thanks again for the heads up!


----------



## galletabah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Oh that's no problem. I've never ordered form them, but I am aware of the time needed to wait
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I ordered a set for my system and it all came out to ~$40. For the time being, I'm paying a third of what I would have with CableMod, so I'm perfectly happy waiting a few weeks. Thanks again for the heads up!


Nice!
We want pics!


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *galletabah*
> 
> Nice!
> We want pics!


Of course! I'll be excited to get rid of those awfully stiff SF series cables. Hopefully I get all of the lengths right the first time and I don't have to reorder







.


----------



## galletabah

Don't start the pc with the custom cables when arrive.
First, check out the mount order for caution. A friend needed reassemble the molex.
Although they were of good quality finally


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *galletabah*
> 
> Don't start the pc with the custom cables when arrive.
> First, check out the mount order for caution. A friend needed reassemble the molex.
> Although they were of good quality finally


Hopefully I'm understanding correct -- do you mean the pinout? Like to see if they match up with the stock cables?


----------



## galletabah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Hopefully I'm understanding correct -- do you mean the pinout? Like to see if they match up with the stock cables?


Yes, excuse my languaje, I'm learning it.

Pinout order, check out if they are the same than the stock cables


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *galletabah*
> 
> Yes, excuse my languaje, I'm learning it.
> 
> Pinout order, check out if they are the same than the stock cables


Good heads up







. My friend actually had a similar issue with cables he ordered from Ensourced so I figured I'd do this for these as well.


----------



## galletabah

Accelero!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *galletabah*
> 
> Accelero!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Yeah I saw that this morning on [H]ard, looks good.


----------



## d0mini

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *galletabah*
> 
> Accelero!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Very nice! What kind of temps are you getting?


----------



## galletabah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d0mini*
> 
> Very nice! What kind of temps are you getting?


I have 62-64° max peak aprox in bf1 4k with 1000 rpm intake fans
The CPU increase the temps 2°, 58-60° peaks 4,6ghz


----------



## d0mini

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *galletabah*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *d0mini*
> 
> Very nice! What kind of temps are you getting?
> 
> 
> 
> I have 62-64° max peak aprox in bf1 4k with 1000 rpm intake fans
> The CPU increase the temps 2°, 58-60° peaks 4,6ghz
Click to expand...

Very, very nice.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *galletabah*
> 
> Accelero!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I was looking at an Accelero to go on my Titan. Which Accelero do you have? Your build is turning out to be the hidden soul of what I want mine to be







.


----------



## galletabah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I was looking at an Accelero to go on my Titan. Which Accelero do you have? Your build is turning out to be the hidden soul of what I want mine to be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


xDDDD thanks!

I choose this cooler: https://www.arctic.ac/eu_en/accelero-xtreme-iii.html

you can use the IV version If you have enought room between the cpu cooler and gpu pcb


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *galletabah*
> 
> xDDDD thanks!
> 
> I choose this cooler: https://www.arctic.ac/eu_en/accelero-xtreme-iii.html
> 
> you can use the IV version If you have enought room between the cpu cooler and gpu pcb


That might be exactly what I'm looking for and better fit what I'd like with my Ncase build. I'll have to do some more research...but of course...thanks again







.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *galletabah*
> 
> xDDDD thanks!
> 
> I choose this cooler: https://www.arctic.ac/eu_en/accelero-xtreme-iii.html
> 
> you can use the IV version If you have enought room between the cpu cooler and gpu pcb


You think I could bother you for some more pics of how the area between the GPU cooler and front panel look? I looked and I think I might have some issues with the way my SSDs are mounted. However, with me switching away from the C14S, I may be able to move them around a bit.


----------



## B!0HaZard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> You think I could bother you for some more pics of how the area between the GPU cooler and front panel look? I looked and I think I might have some issues with the way my SSDs are mounted. However, with me switching away from the C14S, I may be able to move them around a bit.


You shouldn't have. The front HDD/SSD mount doesn't interfere with the Accelero III. If your build pics from your profile are still accurate, that is.

Here's an old picture:


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B!0HaZard*
> 
> You shouldn't have. The front HDD/SSD mount doesn't interfere with the Accelero III. If your build pics from your profile are still accurate, that is.
> 
> Here's an old picture:


Oh that's perfect then. Thanks a ton







.

My SSDs are in a bit of an unorthodox way b/c of the SF600 cables not letting me stack them, but your pic confirms that I should still have no issues there. Is the Accelero III on your 970?


----------



## B!0HaZard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Oh that's perfect then. Thanks a ton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> My SSDs are in a bit of an unorthodox way b/c of the SF600 cables not letting me stack them, but your pic confirms that I should still have no issues there. Is the Accelero III on your 970?


Yes and the SF600 cables do allow stacking if you force them.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B!0HaZard*
> 
> Yes and the SF600 cables do allow stacking if you force them.


Well.....I did do this and I managed to break the top portion of the power connector off...thankfully it didn't damage my 1TB SSD to the point of no return







.


----------



## B!0HaZard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Well.....I did do this and I managed to break the top portion of the power connector off...thankfully it didn't damage my 1TB SSD to the point of no return
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Well, I've done this with both an SX600-G and my SF600 with no issues. Not sure which part exactly broke off, do you mean from the SSD or from the power cable?


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B!0HaZard*
> 
> Well, I've done this with both an SX600-G and my SF600 with no issues. Not sure which part exactly broke off, do you mean from the SSD or from the power cable?


The part of the power cable that gets the most tension when they're stacks on top of each other. I don't think I got any pics of it, but I'll try once I'm home. The piece on the SSD that broke was the plastic piece next to the data connection that acts as a guide for the power cable.


----------



## B!0HaZard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> The part of the power cable that gets the most tension when they're stacks on top of each other. I don't think I got any pics of it, but I'll try once I'm home. The piece on the SSD that broke was the plastic piece next to the data connection that acts as a guide for the power cable.


Oh, I think I get what you mean. Yeah, I've broken that part off 2 or 3 of my drives as well, though not because of stacking. I usually break it off when I try to remove the power cable, the twisting motion I make to disconnect it breaks the corner. It's just a weak point and not important.

EDIT: Though I understand your concern with something as expensive as a 1 TB SSD


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B!0HaZard*
> 
> Oh, I think I get what you mean. Yeah, I've broken that part off 2 or 3 of my drives as well, though not because of stacking. I usually break it off when I try to remove the power cable, the twisting motion I make to disconnect it breaks the corner. It's just a weak point and not important.
> 
> EDIT: Though I understand your concern with something as expensive as a 1 TB SSD


Yeah, but now I can't user the power cable (that piece is broken). Trying to do a crude edit now.

EDIT:

This piece in it's entirety broke off. So the cable is still usable...but it would need some type of way to keep it in place.


----------



## B!0HaZard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Yeah, but now I can't user the power cable (that piece is broken). Trying to do a crude edit now.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> This piece in it's entirety broke off. So the cable is still usable...but it would need some type of way to keep it in place.


Oh okay, then I didn't get it. That's unfortunate, but I think you can buy a new connector and replace it. Something like this. That's a 10 min job at most.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B!0HaZard*
> 
> Oh okay, then I didn't get it. That's unfortunate, but I think you can buy a new connector and replace it. Something like this. That's a 10 min job at most.


Oh definitely. I have my custom cables on the way, so I'm not super worried about it either







. Overall, I love the PSU, but am not super happy about the stock cables.


----------



## Qrash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Oh definitely. I have my custom cables on the way, so I'm not super worried about it either
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Overall, I love the PSU, but am not super happy about the stock cables.


Alternatively, it's possible to carefully remove SATA power connectors and shift them to where ever you want on the ribbon cable, so long as you maintain the correct pin order. You can even flip a SATA connector from one side of the ribbon cable to the other, just maintain the correct pin order. I move one connector at a time so that I can compare with other connectors to make sure I'm not reversing the wire order.


Carefully pry the cover off of a SATA connector. The covers are thin plastic so just be slow and gentle to avoid breaking them.
Pull the SATA connector off of the ribbon cable.
Press the SATA connector onto the ribbon cable at its new location. Make sure that all of the wires are fully seated into the sharp contacts that are on both sides of each wire.
Snap the cover back onto the SATA connector to cover the wires.
The most distal SATA connector has a long cover so you can cut off the excess cable length and use the long cover to keep the cut wire ends covered.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qrash*
> 
> Alternatively, it's possible to carefully remove SATA power connectors and shift them to where ever you want on the ribbon cable, so long as you maintain the correct pin order. You can even flip a SATA connector from one side of the ribbon cable to the other, just maintain the correct pin order. I move one connector at a time so that I can compare with other connectors to make sure I'm not reversing the wire order.
> 
> 
> Carefully pry the cover off of a SATA connector. The covers are thin plastic so just be slow and gentle to avoid breaking them.
> Pull the SATA connector off of the ribbon cable.
> Press the SATA connector onto the ribbon cable at its new location. Make sure that all of the wires are fully seated into the sharp contacts that are on both sides of each wire.
> Snap the cover back onto the SATA connector to cover the wires.
> The most distal SATA connector has a long cover so you can cut off the excess cable length and use the long cover to keep the cut wire ends covered.


I have never actually thought of this before, but that could be a possible solution. I *might* try this once the stock cables are out of the system.


----------



## BaK2BaK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qrash*
> 
> Alternatively, it's possible to carefully remove SATA power connectors and shift them to where ever you want on the ribbon cable, so long as you maintain the correct pin order. You can even flip a SATA connector from one side of the ribbon cable to the other, just maintain the correct pin order. I move one connector at a time so that I can compare with other connectors to make sure I'm not reversing the wire order.
> 
> 
> Carefully pry the cover off of a SATA connector. The covers are thin plastic so just be slow and gentle to avoid breaking them.
> Pull the SATA connector off of the ribbon cable.
> Press the SATA connector onto the ribbon cable at its new location. Make sure that all of the wires are fully seated into the sharp contacts that are on both sides of each wire.
> Snap the cover back onto the SATA connector to cover the wires.
> The most distal SATA connector has a long cover so you can cut off the excess cable length and use the long cover to keep the cut wire ends covered.


While you can do this on this kind of angled connectors,



you can not on the connectors pictured in post #1330 as cables are molded sort of into the connector, you can not open it.

If you want to keep a straight connector, you will need to cut the wires, crimp them with the right terminals and use this black connector:


----------



## B!0HaZard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BaK2BaK*
> 
> While you can do this on this kind of angled connectors,
> 
> you can not on the connectors pictured in post #1330 as cables are molded sort of into the connector, you can not open it.
> 
> If you want to keep a straight connector, you will need to cut the wires, crimp them with the right terminals and use this black connector:


True, but the connectors on the SF600 are angled, the picture was just an example.


----------



## Qrash

Yep, absolutely correct. You need a SATA power cable like the one with the Corsair SFX power supplies.


----------



## BaK2BaK

All good then, just wanted to clarify this


----------



## Qrash

I would also caution that where you remove a SATA connector there will be exposed cut marks in the power cable wires. Do not use the cable with exposed wire cuts.

When I did this mod, I moved some of the end connectors closer to the first one (closest to the power supply end of the cable) and then was able to cut off the excess length which was where the sections were that had the exposed wire cuts. I suppose you could try sealing the cut marks with something like liquid electrical tape, but that stuff is messy.


----------



## pez

I've done a couple custom cables myself before, so I may end up tackling the SATA connections myself. Ideally I need a super short SATA power cable with just 2 connections, so it wouldn't be a terribly hard job. That might be my next DIY project.


----------



## dotWake

Hey everyone,
I could use some help. Yesterday I finished building inside my NCase M1 Ver.5 and ran into an issue with fan placement. Here is my current build

*Processor*: i7 7700K 4.2GHZ
*GPU*: Nvidia 1080 TI Founders Edition
*PSU*: Corsair SF 600
*CPU Cooler* Corsair h75 AIO
*Mobo*: Asus Strix z270i
*Ram* Corsair Vengeance LED 2x8 DDR 4
*Primary Storage*: m.2 256GB 960 EVO
*Secondary Storage* Crucial MX300 525 GB

I was able to secure the radiator directly above the CPU, however, I could not secure a secondary fan because the radiator is too far to the right. I've taken a picture to demonstrate






This last image is the fan panel I'm referring to.

As a result the holes don't line up. Now, this is my sixth build but my first using the corsair AIO. I'm not sure if I stripped the screw boss inside the radiator because only the two screws on the top left and bottom left feel like they tighten. The other two just spin. It grabs because I've tried to remove it but no matter how much I try to slide the radiator all the way to the left it won't really move. This prevents the proper sitting of the secondary fan on the right. Also, not really sure what the second fan could grab since the screws just go right through the fan holes but have nothing to grip since the 120mm fan can't fit inside the cage that came with the side panel. Any advise you guys could give would be greatly appreciated. Right now I just have one intake fan placed relying on the reference blower of the GPU to intake air as well and exhaust to the rear.


----------



## pez

You should be able to rotate the H75 90 degress counter-clockwise so that the hoses are at the bottom. Then you can somewhat spiral the hoses around the block. Think of a spring opening all the way when pulling the bracket form the case.


----------



## dotWake

You know I think the radiator is at 90 degrees to have the hoses originating from the bottom but I'll have to check when i get home from work. Still, That's a good suggestion! Thank you, Paz. In terms of configuration how do you mount a second fan to the fan bracket? The screws and washers that came with the Corsair H75 have nothing to grip. They just go right through the holes.

Also, for optimal configuration is best to use the Cooler with two fans set to intake? Like this?


----------



## pez

Ah, sorry about that. I did completely glaze over that question. I actually run just one fan on mine as an intake. It goes bracket > fan > radiator. I haven't tried a second fan, and didn't have much interest as I chose to go with a different (and better, IMO) single fan on the AIO. I think if you get a more substantial single fan, it will outweigh any of those standard Crapsair fans.


----------



## pez

Welp, after reading this post.

I'm excited to stuff this thing into the NCASE. I've got my custom cables waiting to be put in as well, so if I get this by Friday, this will be perfect.

EDIT: Seems to be a couple MM bigger than the 1080 and 1070 in width and length....not sure if I wanna risk it and return it or just cancel. Newegg gets picky about GPU returns.

EDIT2: Aaaand the order processed so now I'm stuck with it. Welp, I will at least be able to confirm soon enough how badly it doesn't fit for you guys







.


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Welp, after reading this post.
> 
> I'm excited to stuff this thing into the NCASE. I've got my custom cables waiting to be put in as well, so if I get this by Friday, this will be perfect.
> 
> EDIT: Seems to be a couple MM bigger than the 1080 and 1070 in width and length....not sure if I wanna risk it and return it or just cancel. Newegg gets picky about GPU returns.
> 
> EDIT2: Aaaand the order processed so now I'm stuck with it. Welp, I will at least be able to confirm soon enough how badly it doesn't fit for you guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Good luck to you, I know if you can get it to fit that it will be really snug.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> Good luck to you, I know if you can get it to fit that it will be really snug.


Yeah, I assumed it was the same size as the 'Gigabyte Xtreme Gaming' ones, but decided to research it after the fact....yay for good decisions







. The RGB 'Aorus' plate looks to be removable, so I'm not worried there, but the length it carries (6mm more) is what concerns me as it's a 2.5/3 slot card. I found better pics of the original https://hardforum.com/threads/project-omni-ncase-m1-build-log.1923265/#post-1042777054here.

Newegg is trying to process a cancellation for me, but who knows if it will go through before shipping. It's possible even the cooler could be modified at the end (just looks like the shroud is what gets in the way) to fit as well. It would be kinda cool and a one-off if I was able to get it to fit







.


----------



## pez

So, doing more research on the 1080 Ti AIBs and I realized that MSI made the Gaming X model slightly different this time. They actually recessed the PCI-e connections this time while making the card longer and retaining the same width (140mm). So it appears that we can actually fit this card in our case this time as long as we run right angle PCI-e adapters like those that did it with the FTW models. I actually wish I had known this before ordering the Aorus card now







.


----------



## d0mini

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> So, doing more research on the 1080 Ti AIBs and I realized that MSI made the Gaming X model slightly different this time. They actually recessed the PCI-e connections this time while making the card longer and retaining the same width (140mm). So it appears that we can actually fit this card in our case this time as long as we run right angle PCI-e adapters like those that did it with the FTW models. I actually wish I had known this before ordering the Aorus card now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I'm worried about dimensions with its 2.5 slot cooler. Per this post from Necere, maximum height for GPUs that go into the 3rd slot is 111mm. The MSI 1080ti is 145mm in height. The cooler looks a little slimmer than that, but not by enough.

TL;DR:

Depending on how thick the cooler is, it might be too big for the 3rd slot height restrictions.


----------



## Qrash

I know it sucks, but I would return the Aorus card and get one that is known to fit the M1.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d0mini*
> 
> I'm worried about dimensions with its 2.5 slot cooler. Per this post from Necere, maximum height for GPUs that go into the 3rd slot is 111mm. The MSI 1080ti is 145mm in height. The cooler looks a little slimmer than that, but not by enough.
> 
> TL;DR:
> 
> Depending on how thick the cooler is, it might be too big for the 3rd slot height restrictions.


Yeah that's a good call. I actually made an account and posted on that thread this morning in hopes to spark a discussion. The Ti version did make it a 2+ slot card, but hopefully not so much like the Aorus card.


----------



## bintang1180

just finished my build with ncase m1 v30


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!













thanks


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bintang1180*
> 
> just finished my build with ncase m1 v30
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks


Damn nice job, you really stuffed your case.









What are your specs and how are your temps with the slim fans?


----------



## Deeptek

One of the better Ncase builds I have seen in terms of aesthetics. My question is what are the temps with slim fans on a SE240?


----------



## Qrash

Wow! Impressive.


----------



## pez

I cross posted this on every but here so far. Apologies for that guys. Here's my album of the STRIX OC Ti in my NCASE:



http://imgur.com/PuHht


However, after quite a few fan configurations, I'm not super happy with the setup as far as temps. Noise is ok, but GPU is essentially using 1%/1C for fan speeds. The STRIX is much less annoying at high fan speed, for sure, though. Specs are in the sig below (TXp is actually currently back in the case). GPU temps actually did well (<73C) if I set my H75 to exhaust or if I had some sort of combination of an exhaust on the side bracket. However, CPU temps suffered pretty badly. I saw a 5+C increase on CPU which in BF1 after about 2 hours put me up to 72C at one point with the first config (and resulted in a crash). The best I was able to get was 67C max. This is surely within spec, but I'm wondering if there's a potential config I didn't think of. I have 4x F120MPs at my disposal as well as a 92x14 Noctua fan. Ultimately the noise is better with the STRIX, but performance and temps are better with the TXp (well, as good as temps on a FE style cooler can be







).

EDIT:

Ordered 2 of these for the bottom to play around with this weekend: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00G9WDYEC/ref=od_aui_detailpages00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I have suspicion these may help, but I think heat is possibly getting trapped underneath the card because of it's overall size. But I'm still open and hoping the slim fans prove to be of some assistance.


----------



## d0mini

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I cross posted this on every but here so far. Apologies for that guys. Here's my album of the STRIX OC Ti in my NCASE:
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/PuHht
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> However, after quite a few fan configurations, I'm not super happy with the setup as far as temps. Noise is ok, but GPU is essentially using 1%/1C for fan speeds. The STRIX is much less annoying at high fan speed, for sure, though. Specs are in the sig below (TXp is actually currently back in the case). GPU temps actually did well (<73C) if I set my H75 to exhaust or if I had some sort of combination of an exhaust on the side bracket. However, CPU temps suffered pretty badly. I saw a 5+C increase on CPU which in BF1 after about 2 hours put me up to 72C at one point with the first config (and resulted in a crash). The best I was able to get was 67C max. This is surely within spec, but I'm wondering if there's a potential config I didn't think of. I have 4x F120MPs at my disposal as well as a 92x14 Noctua fan. Ultimately the noise is better with the STRIX, but performance and temps are better with the TXp (well, as good as temps on a FE style cooler can be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Ordered 2 of these for the bottom to play around with this weekend: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00G9WDYEC/ref=od_aui_detailpages00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> I have suspicion these may help, but I think heat is possibly getting trapped underneath the card because of it's overall size. But I'm still open and hoping the slim fans prove to be of some assistance.


Pez, you're amazing for being the guinea pig on that fitting, so glad it can get in there! If I was looking for a custom 1080ti, this would be invaluable info.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d0mini*
> 
> Pez, you're amazing for being the guinea pig on that fitting, so glad it can get in there! If I was looking for a custom 1080ti, this would be invaluable info.


I actually can't take credit for that







. A guy on hardforum posted the info in there, but I went off of his info and decided to do it myself. So it's been doubly confirmed for what it's worth







. I do find the look pretty amazing







.


----------



## smithydan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bintang1180*
> 
> just finished my build with ncase m1 v30
> 
> thanks


This deserves a tempered glass side panel.


----------



## bintang1180

just finished my build using Ncase M1 v30


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> Damn nice job, you really stuffed your case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are your specs and how are your temps with the slim fans?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> Damn nice job, you really stuffed your case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is temp and the specs
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Deeptek*
> 
> One of the better Ncase builds I have seen in terms of aesthetics. My question is what are the temps with slim fans on a SE240?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks mate
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Qrash*
> 
> Wow! Impressive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *smithydan*
> 
> This deserves a tempered glass side panel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes i think tempered glass for a side windows nice option
Click to expand...


----------



## cadger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bintang1180*
> 
> just finished my build with ncase m1 v30
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks


Specs?!? And how did you mount the pump? Great build.


----------



## cadger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bintang1180*
> 
> just finished my build using Ncase M1 v30
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes i think tempered glass for a side windows nice option


Looks great, can you tell me how you mounted the pump?


----------



## PeakyPounder

Is it worthy to buy a 1080ti seahawk over a 1080ti FE card??


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeakyPounder*
> 
> Is it worthy to buy a 1080ti seahawk over a 1080ti FE card??


Definitely. FE is $699 + either a 1080 Hybrid ($119.99) or a 1080Ti/TXP Hybrid ($159.99). So the Seahawk is a steal in comparison. Should be quieter and run signficantly cooler as well.


----------



## smithydan

Anyone getting any quality control with paint chipping etc?


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smithydan*
> 
> Anyone getting any quality control with paint chipping etc?


A little bit where the side bracket mounts, but that is because I have taken it on and off numerous times. No other chipping and I have had mine a year.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smithydan*
> 
> Anyone getting any quality control with paint chipping etc?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> A little bit where the side bracket mounts, but that is because I have taken it on and off numerous times. No other chipping and I have had mine a year.


Yeah I finally got some on the internals from me disassembling my system around 10 times in the past few weeks (plus whatever I had done prior).

And x-post from Hardforum:

I got the card in there pretty quick (FE cards and this EVGA card fit removed/fit in without me even having to take the side bracket off -- first big score of the day







.

Card is wonderful! It's an 'OK' overclocker, but it held steady at 1987Mhz on BF1 after about 30-45 minutes. CPU peaked at 67C, but stayed around 60-65 the whole time. But the best part is the card. Fan speed stayed under 50% and kept the card at a max of 70C. The card literally flopped between 45-50% fan speed and the temps did the same between 69C and 70C. HUGE improvement over what I had to do for the STRIX. So a slightly worse OC'er, but an overall cooler and quieter GPU for this scenario.

Only downside I came across was that I was getting some sag, but this could be more of my mobo slot...who knows. This caused a slight bit of fan interference on the shroud. So to remedy, I put a rubber bump stop on my intake fan's fan shroud where it lined up with the GPU's shroud and voila.



http://imgur.com/xScTx


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Yeah I finally got some on the internals from me disassembling my system around 10 times in the past few weeks (plus whatever I had done prior).
> 
> And x-post from Hardforum:
> 
> I got the card in there pretty quick (FE cards and this EVGA card fit removed/fit in without me even having to take the side bracket off -- first big score of the day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Card is wonderful! It's an 'OK' overclocker, but it held steady at 1987Mhz on BF1 after about 30-45 minutes. CPU peaked at 67C, but stayed around 60-65 the whole time. But the best part is the card. Fan speed stayed under 50% and kept the card at a max of 70C. The card literally flopped between 45-50% fan speed and the temps did the same between 69C and 70C. HUGE improvement over what I had to do for the STRIX. So a slightly worse OC'er, but an overall cooler and quieter GPU for this scenario.
> 
> Only downside I came across was that I was getting some sag, but this could be more of my mobo slot...who knows. This caused a slight bit of fan interference on the shroud. So to remedy, I put a rubber bump stop on my intake fan's fan shroud where it lined up with the GPU's shroud and voila.
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/xScTx


Nice looks good.









I am using an Asrock Z270 Fatal1ty mitx and it has the reinforced pci slot, seems to help with sagging. I am seeing several boards with this feature and it is a good idea.


----------



## pez

Thank ya!

And yeah I'm considering a platform upgrade, but I'd ideally like to wait for Intels new stuff. Especially if we finally see mainstream 6 and 8 core CPUs from them.


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Thank ya!
> 
> And yeah I'm considering a platform upgrade, but I'd ideally like to wait for Intels new stuff. Especially if we finally see mainstream 6 and 8 core CPUs from them.


Yeah I have been watching rumors on Coffee Lake S and there is already a leak of a 6 core/6 thread with a 3.5 GHz base clock they are guessing is the next i5, and speculation that the next i7 will be 6 core/12 thread. Things could get interesting. I am just hoping they retain the 1151 socket, I just got this Z270 motherboard and would like to hold on to it for a bit.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> Yeah I have been watching rumors on Coffee Lake S and there is already a leak of a 6 core/6 thread with a 3.5 GHz base clock they are guessing is the next i5, and speculation that the next i7 will be 6 core/12 thread. Things could get interesting. I am just hoping they retain the 1151 socket, I just got this Z270 motherboard and would like to hold on to it for a bit.


Yeah I really would love to pick up a Z270i from Asus or really equivalent one to it for Coffee lake. If they can give me that same i7 and let me OC it with a similar power draw to my current setup, I'll be beyond thrilled for that upgrade.


----------



## pez

Figured I'd share with the OCN family that isn't on Reddit or HardForum. This is the current state of my system. I'm pretty determined the TXP is going to go back into my system with the CLC on it. It was a better OC'er and honestly, the all black card will look a tad bit more pleasing as well







.


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Figured I'd share with the OCN family that isn't on Reddit or HardForum. This is the current state of my system. I'm pretty determined the TXP is going to go back into my system with the CLC on it. It was a better OC'er and honestly, the all black card will look a tad bit more pleasing as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


It looks great, but I am on [H]ard and have lost count of the number of times you have switched GPU's.









Actually I am just jealous, wish I could afford to try out all the high end cards. Keep us updated on which one comes out on top.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> It looks great, but I am on [H]ard and have lost count of the number of times you have switched GPU's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I am just jealous, wish I could afford to try out all the high end cards. Keep us updated on which one comes out on top.


Yeah, I always love seeing your build







. I honestly wish I could leave it alone for more than a week without wanting to tweak it and be happy with it







. I guess I'm happy that I've found something that keeps me active in my hobby. And it's good to be excited to play games again







. But yeah, I think it's going to be the TXP that stays. I'm in love with the noise that comes out of this system now and the performance is icing on the cake. The irony of the situation is that I'm going to end up with the same card I essentially started out with in this case







.


----------



## valkeriefire

I'll be joining the M1 club soon as my case should be shipping today or tomorrow. I was going to use a Silverstone ML08 but I decided it would be too hard to squeeze a H75 into it. My build wil be...

7700k deluded at 5ghz 1.36v
Corsair H75
Asrock Z170 ITX Fatality
16GB Gskill 3000 Cl15
1TB Plextor Mp8e NVMe m2 SSD
Corsair SF450
MSI GTX 1070 ITX Aero (nice little GPU which runs cooler then my EVGA 1070 SC did)

I'm debating upgrading the GPU to a GTX1080 hybrid so I can [email protected] and have less noise and better temps. In addition to Pez's build above I've seen a good dual 120mm AIO build here...

I'm debating getting 2 Noctua NH-F12s and running them as bottom intakes and using the H75 fans on the side as exhaust.

Any advice or comments?


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkeriefire*
> 
> I'll be joining the M1 club soon as my case should be shipping today or tomorrow. I was going to use a Silverstone ML08 but I decided it would be too hard to squeeze a H75 into it. My build wil be...
> 
> 7700k deluded at 5ghz 1.36v
> Corsair H75
> Asrock Z170 ITX Fatality
> 16GB Gskill 3000 Cl15
> 1TB Plextor Mp8e NVMe m2 SSD
> Corsair SF450
> MSI GTX 1070 ITX Aero (nice little GPU which runs cooler then my EVGA 1070 SC did)
> 
> I'm debating upgrading the GPU to a GTX1080 hybrid so I can [email protected] and have less noise and better temps. In addition to Pez's build above I've seen a good dual 120mm AIO build here...
> 
> I'm debating getting 2 Noctua NH-F12s and running them as bottom intakes and using the H75 fans on the side as exhaust.
> 
> Any advice or comments?


Lot of people like exhausting out the side with radiators, keeps motherboard temps down. I would recommend a set of DEMCiflex filters if you do. http://www.ebay.com/itm/DEMCiflex-Dust-Filter-for-NCASE-M1-120mm-Square-4-Pack-Black-Frame-Black-Mesh/232300617799?_trksid=p2045573.c100642.m3226&_trkparms=aid%3D555017%26algo%3DPL.CASSINI%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D41376%26meid%3Ddaaa745c3eb14b4bb71895b0943775fa%26pid%3D100642%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D1%26

With the graphic card in the way the radiator will be drawing most of the air through the roof of the case.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkeriefire*
> 
> I'll be joining the M1 club soon as my case should be shipping today or tomorrow. I was going to use a Silverstone ML08 but I decided it would be too hard to squeeze a H75 into it. My build wil be...
> 
> 7700k deluded at 5ghz 1.36v
> Corsair H75
> Asrock Z170 ITX Fatality
> 16GB Gskill 3000 Cl15
> 1TB Plextor Mp8e NVMe m2 SSD
> Corsair SF450
> MSI GTX 1070 ITX Aero (nice little GPU which runs cooler then my EVGA 1070 SC did)
> 
> I'm debating upgrading the GPU to a GTX1080 hybrid so I can [email protected] and have less noise and better temps. In addition to Pez's build above I've seen a good dual 120mm AIO build here...
> 
> I'm debating getting 2 Noctua NH-F12s and running them as bottom intakes and using the H75 fans on the side as exhaust.
> 
> Any advice or comments?


I'm a big proponent to the Phanteks F120MPs. At max RPM they've got a nice noise profile and are reasonably quiet (as quiet as a 1600RPM fan can be) and they're a bit more aesthetically pleasing







. I have the two on both of my rads set to intake and the bottom is also set to intake.

I'm going to revisit my cable management this weekend as I found these beautiful cables that I had no idea existed. I plan on taking much more detailed pics this time around since I'll be sitting down and just doing some planning around best routes. Those SATA cables should help a great bit considering they're much more flexible than normal SATA cables. It'll be a little bit more sightly as well since they will no longer need to run atop my RAM.

I'll definitely be curious to see how the H75 does on your delidded 7700K. I ran 1.28v through my 4770k (4.5GHz) and my temps were somewhere in the range of 62-67C while gaming. I've got a 4790K (clocks higher I've been told, but just have it at 4.5GHz for the time being) in my system at 1.201v at the moment and after a delid it's at 55-60C in game. Ideally I want my final OC to be no more than 70C in the most intensive game I play, so I'll be happy with that. It also means that rfarmer's idea for running them as exhaust might be better.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> Lot of people like exhausting out the side with radiators, keeps motherboard temps down. I would recommend a set of DEMCiflex filters if you do. http://www.ebay.com/itm/DEMCiflex-Dust-Filter-for-NCASE-M1-120mm-Square-4-Pack-Black-Frame-Black-Mesh/232300617799?_trksid=p2045573.c100642.m3226&_trkparms=aid%3D555017%26algo%3DPL.CASSINI%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D41376%26meid%3Ddaaa745c3eb14b4bb71895b0943775fa%26pid%3D100642%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D1%26
> 
> With the graphic card in the way the radiator will be drawing most of the air through the roof of the case.


I'll need to give this a try (running my rad fans as exhaust) to see what temps are like. since I have the fans as 'pull-intake' ATM, running them as exhaust (pulling from above) should theoretically not be nearly as bad. It looks like people generally use a double-sided tape to attach the magnetic strips of the filter to the top panel?

Oh and somehow if managed to not upload the most final pic I have to date with what I think I will keep as the final fan configuration.


----------



## bintang1180

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bintang1180*
> 
> just finished my build with ncase m1 v30
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks


to anyone wanna see this ncase build process go mu youtube channel
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCspW7SV9y2wnigFBa2YLa0g
you can ask if u want thanks


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bintang1180*
> 
> to anyone wanna see this ncase build process go mu youtube channel
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCspW7SV9y2wnigFBa2YLa0g
> you can ask if u want thanks


Great video and beautiful build, probably the nicest M1 I have seen with hardline tubing.


----------



## bintang1180

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> Great video and beautiful build, probably the nicest M1 I have seen with hardline tubing.


thanks dude


----------



## pez

Indeed. That's gorgeous.

I want to do a custom loop one day, but the NCASE probably won't be the first case I try it in. I feel like I need to experience the initial struggles in a much more forgiving environment first.


----------



## mike pc

Hi There,

What clearance do you have from the bottom of your Founders Edition to the base of the Case, I am trying to fit a Silverstone TD02-Sim AIO in that space. The Cooler is 37mm thick and I'm hoping I can jam it in there.

thanks in advance


----------



## Qrash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mike pc*
> 
> Hi There,
> 
> What clearance do you have from the bottom of your Founders Edition to the base of the Case, I am trying to fit a Silverstone TD02-Sim AIO in that space. The Cooler is 37mm thick and I'm hoping I can jam it in there.
> 
> thanks in advance


A two slot card is ~ 41 mm thick and this leaves just enough space (especially with sag) to fit 25 mm thick fans underneath.


----------



## pez

Yeah. You're looking at around 25-27mm with a FE card installed.


----------



## Petehmb

Any idea if there's a windowed version coming soon for this case? I'm dragging butt trying to pick components...was pretty set on the Fractal Nano S for a while but I'm eyeballing this M1 more and more. I measured the shelf under my desk and the Nano S won't fit there, too tall. 12.75", or 323.85 mm, is all I have to work with - and that's tip to tip so ideally even less for some airflow. Width-wise I have 12.5" / 317.5mm, and length-wise I have 9.5" / 241mm, or 19" / 482.6mm if I take the partition out. Partition partially supports the top surface but I think there'd be enough still without to be fine. But it's the height that's killing the Nano S for me.

So in summary:

(W x H x D) 241 x 317.5 x 482.6mm to work with.
(W x H x D) 203 x 344 x 412mm Fractal Nano S
(W x H x D) 160 x 250 x 338mm Ncase M1

That's a huge difference - and would fit much better. But if I'm doing water cooling...it'd be nice to show it off


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petehmb*
> 
> Any idea if there's a windowed version coming soon for this case? I'm dragging butt trying to pick components...was pretty set on the Fractal Nano S for a while but I'm eyeballing this M1 more and more. I measured the shelf under my desk and the Nano S won't fit there, too tall. 12.75", or 323.85 mm, is all I have to work with - and that's tip to tip so ideally even less for some airflow. Width-wise I have 12.5" / 317.5mm, and length-wise I have 9.5" / 241mm, or 19" / 482.6mm if I take the partition out. Partition partially supports the top surface but I think there'd be enough still without to be fine. But it's the height that's killing the Nano S for me.
> 
> So in summary:
> 
> (W x H x D) 241 x 317.5 x 482.6mm to work with.
> (W x H x D) 203 x 344 x 412mm Fractal Nano S
> (W x H x D) 160 x 250 x 338mm Ncase M1
> 
> That's a huge difference - and would fit much better. But if I'm doing water cooling...it'd be nice to show it off


Necere has said multiple times on [H]ard forum that there will be no windowed versions of this case. There are a lot of people that have done them, but they either cut them or had them cut.

If you don't use the side fan brackets for radiator mounting in the M1 you need to mount on the bottom and are limited to slim fans, I have seen this done several times and cooling is never as good as the side mounted radiator.


----------



## Petehmb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> Necere has said multiple times on [H]ard forum that there will be no windowed versions of this case. There are a lot of people that have done them, but they either cut them or had them cut.
> 
> If you don't use the side fan brackets for radiator mounting in the M1 you need to mount on the bottom and are limited to slim fans, I have seen this done several times and cooling is never as good as the side mounted radiator.


Aw







.

Wouldn't it be possible to still have the radiator / side fan brackets with a window though? I mean I've seen some that are perforated rather than just a solid sheet that you can mount stuff to, though it's usually just a case fan here and there.


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petehmb*
> 
> Aw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Wouldn't it be possible to still have the radiator / side fan brackets with a window though? I mean I've seen some that are perforated rather than just a solid sheet that you can mount stuff to, though it's usually just a case fan here and there.




Well you could, that is what mine looks like with the radiator mounted. There wouldn't be a lot to see with a window.


----------



## Petehmb

Lol. Point taken. Guess it's just overall not setup to show off so much as function. Hmmm. What rad is that? Full custom loop or AIO? I've been tearing my mind out debating between built-in solutions vs custom loops - could save a few hundred by having a separate closed loop for the GPU and another for the CPU rather than trying to combine them.


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petehmb*
> 
> Lol. Point taken. Guess it's just overall not setup to show off so much as function. Hmmm. What rad is that? Full custom loop or AIO? I've been tearing my mind out debating between built-in solutions vs custom loops - could save a few hundred by having a separate closed loop for the GPU and another for the CPU rather than trying to combine them.


It's a HWLabs Black Ice Nemesis GTS 240, Swiftech Apogee Drive II, FrozenQ reservoir and Aquacomputer Kryographics Black Edition GPU block. I have seen several people using 2 AIOs and they get good results, biggest problem in the Ncase is routing the excess tubing around.


----------



## Petehmb

What about mounting a 240 on the side + 120 rad on the rear? Any issues with clearance? Or are they doing 2x120 AIOs next to each other on the side of the case where your 240 is?


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petehmb*
> 
> Lol. Point taken. Guess it's just overall not setup to show off so much as function. Hmmm. What rad is that? Full custom loop or AIO? I've been tearing my mind out debating between built-in solutions vs custom loops - could save a few hundred by having a separate closed loop for the GPU and another for the CPU rather than trying to combine them.


It's a HWLabs Black Ice Nemesis GTS 240, Swiftech Apogee Drive II, FrozenQ reservoir and Aquacomputer Kryographics Black Edition GPU block. I have seen several people using 2 AIOs and they get good results, biggest problem in the Ncase is
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petehmb*
> 
> What about mounting a 240 on the side + 120 rad on the rear? Any issues with clearance? Or are they doing 2x120 AIOs next to each other on the side of the case where your 240 is?


The rear fan mount is only 92mm and you wouldn't be able to fit one there with the 240mm mounted. People using 2X120 AIO are mounting them side by side on the fan bracket.



That is how little room there is with a 240mm radiator mounted, I think people forget just how small this case is.


----------



## Petehmb

Part picker list with separate hybrid coolers, that *should* fit on the side panel...I think. Already have some of the stuff from a previous build. Haven't chosen keyboard / mouse yet but I generally like Logitech stuff.

https://pcpartpicker.com/list/jQRd2R

Thoughts?


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petehmb*
> 
> Part picker list with separate hybrid coolers, that *should* fit on the side panel...I think. Already have some of the stuff from a previous build. Haven't chosen keyboard / mouse yet but I generally like Logitech stuff.
> 
> https://pcpartpicker.com/list/jQRd2R
> 
> Thoughts?


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1Xhd3QG2uIVBgQ7vHgpP_Bd_MNcrfxr8KJW2sY6g33so/edit#gid=10

Check the compatibility sheet, the Arctic will fit with one fan but they say it is a tight fit. You are better off with a 30mm or under radiator. I have that same motherboard and really like it.


----------



## Petehmb

Sonnova...

What's the exact depth I can fit on the side panel (ie, rad + fans = __ mm)? Anyone have the interior dimensions from say, top of the ram (average) to side panel? How would I even measure that or guess at it without having everything in front of me?

Corsair H75? H60? What are some other good options?


----------



## Qrash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petehmb*
> 
> Sonnova...
> 
> What's the exact depth I can fit on the side panel (ie, rad + fans = __ mm)? Anyone have the interior dimensions from say, top of the ram (average) to side panel? How would I even measure that or guess at it without having everything in front of me?
> 
> Corsair H75? H60? What are some other good options?


From the inside of the side panel to the top of my Crucial VLP DDR3 is 123.4 mm. My RAM is (only) 18.75 mm tall so the total distance to the inside of the RAM socket is 142 mm. I hope this is helpful.


----------



## Petehmb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qrash*
> 
> From the inside of the side panel to the top of my Crucial VLP DDR3 is 123.4 mm. My RAM is (only) 18.75 mm tall so the total distance to the inside of the RAM socket is 142 mm. I hope this is helpful.


If I'm understanding you correctly then, 123.4mm is tip-to-tip (ie touching) which obviously you wouldn't want, but then if the RAM is the tallest thing sticking out of the motherboard, I don't see why the Arctic Liquid Freezer 120 wouldn't fit (obviously people have tried but I'm missing something else here). 49mm rad + 2x25mm fans = 99mm depth. 99 < 123.4...what else is in the way?


----------



## Qrash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petehmb*
> 
> If I'm understanding you correctly then, 123.4mm is tip-to-tip (ie touching) which obviously you wouldn't want, but then if the RAM is the tallest thing sticking out of the motherboard, I don't see why the Arctic Liquid Freezer 120 wouldn't fit (obviously people have tried but I'm missing something else here). 49mm rad + 2x25mm fans = 99mm depth. 99 < 123.4...what else is in the way?


I should have subtracted a few millimetres for the distance from the inside of the side panel to the inside of the side fan bracket, but I didn't. The Crucial VLP DDR3 is very short compared to most RAM which is often between 30 mm and 40 mm.


----------



## Petehmb

Even subtracting another 10mm, it'd leave more than enough space. I don't see why people are saying it flat out will not fit with both fans on and barely fits with 1 fan on. Is it the tubing elbows sticking out that touch something maybe?


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petehmb*
> 
> Even subtracting another 10mm, it'd leave more than enough space. I don't see why people are saying it flat out will not fit with both fans on and barely fits with 1 fan on. Is it the tubing elbows sticking out that touch something maybe?


You need to remember you have all that excess tubing you need to do something with, the only place to put it will be between the radiator and the motherboard, if you have only a single 120 or 240mm AIO you can put it in front of the PSU but that is where you are putting the tubing for your GPU.

Feel free to try it but believe me you will be glad of all the extra room you can get. Look for an AIO with flexible tubing and swivel barbs on the block, those will make it easier.

The builds I have seen with dual 120mm AIOs they coil the tubing between the radiator and the CPU block.



Here is an example of Ncase with dual AIOs, you can see how much room you will have to work with.


----------



## pez

Here's my album with using dual AIOs. Should be somewhat helpful, but don't hesitate to ask me anything specific.


http://imgur.com/MA6gS


----------



## Petehmb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Here's my album with using dual AIOs. Should be somewhat helpful, but don't hesitate to ask me anything specific.
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/MA6gS


Ahhhhhh. Very helpful thanks. Yeah, I'd like to not mash the tubing against the motherboard. Did you have to do any case modding at all to make everything fit? And you mentioned in the build log the motherboard had a built in pump adapter....? Can you tell me more about that and about the motherboard headers / why you chose that one vs, for example, the ASRock one I'm looking at? I was focusing on the on-board audio (I see that was definitely NOT a priority for you heh) along with a couple other minor little features...


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petehmb*
> 
> Ahhhhhh. Very helpful thanks. Yeah, I'd like to not mash the tubing against the motherboard. Did you have to do any case modding at all to make everything fit? And you mentioned in the build log the motherboard had a built in pump adapter....? Can you tell me more about that and about the motherboard headers / why you chose that one vs, for example, the ASRock one I'm looking at? I was focusing on the on-board audio (I see that was definitely NOT a priority for you heh) along with a couple other minor little features...


From the top I ensured that the tubing didn't press against any heatsinks, but thankfully the tubing is built for higher temperatures.

I chose the Asus board on a feature requirement. I wanted the dual m.2 slots, built in wifi and BT, plenty of USB ports, and then the icing to the cake was having the two fan headers I needed (I didn't realize the third header was a pump header until I actually got the board in my hands) and then the all-black/minimal aesthetic.

And I've had a dedicated amp/DAC for some years now, so my only requirement was optical out. I don't like to deal with another level of drivers or software for audio, so that's part of the reason I got rid of my sound card long ago.


----------



## Petehmb

Audiophile equipment is a whole other beast heh. I'm not spending coin on that until after I buy a house - cause as soon as I pick up some cans I'll want speakers to match. Nice setup though man!

I don't think I'll *need* the dual M-2 slots...I wasn't even planning on buying a single M-2 drive, actually. I already have a very good 400gb SSD ready to go for OS / games along with a 4TB 3.5" spinner for media storage. Technically I have 2 spare 4TB drives, but don't think I'll be able to fit both of them, plus the SSD, plus the water cooling.

Also, AFAIK the ASRock board has wifi/BT as well. ninja edit - just checked, "2T2R Dual Band 802.11ac + BT 4.0" according to their website.
9 (!) USB ports more than takes care of my needs there...mouse, keyboard, HOTAS, thumb drive, external HDD is all I need.

As for headers, again from ASRock's site:
Quote:


> - 1 x Chassis Intrusion Header (?)
> - 1 x CPU Fan Connector (4-pin)*
> - 1 x CPU Optional/Water Pump Fan Connector (4-pin) (Smart Fan Speed Control)**
> - 1 x Chassis Fan Connector (4-pin)


Asus:
Quote:


> 1 x CPU Fan connector(s)
> 1 x Chassis Fan connector(s)
> 1 x AIO_PUMP connector


----------



## Petehmb

Also found this guy's build - super clean!



http://imgur.com/k9I59


----------



## pez

It seems I forgot to mention Qfan was a big factor for me as well. I previously had a Z97 Asus board and loved it. A fan control via the BIOS is a big factor for me. ASRock one is good (from z97 experience), though a bit vague, but GB takes the cake for a crapshoot of BIOS fan control...and an even worse Windows companion app.


----------



## Petehmb

Think there'd be any issues with using the Silverstone SFX700-LPT psu? How much room do you have between your PSU and GPU?

Link here:
https://pcpartpicker.com/product/kv38TW/silverstone-700w-80-platinum-certified-semi-modular-sfx-power-supply-sx700-lpt

It's 25mm longer than yours though.

edit - asking because Ncase's site says:
Quote:


> SFX-L (SFX extended to 130mm long) is possible using the v3 and later SFX bracket, which has been revised specifically for models based on the Sirfa/High Power unit, which include:
> SilverStone SX500-LG
> 
> Please note that due to the limited space available, SFX-L is a tight fit when used with long GPUs.


The silverstone SX500-LG is 125 mm (W) x 63.5 mm (H) x 130 mm (D)
The silverstone SFX700-LPT is 125 mm (W) x 63.5 mm (H) x 130 mm (D)
Your Corsair SF600 is 100mm x 63mm x 125mm according to their site, but I don't know if that's 100 wide and 125 deep or 125 wide and 100 deep. Makes a difference for how close to the GPU. So I'm not sure if the SFX700-LPT will only be 5mm closer, or 30mm closer...? Also may impede cables.


----------



## Qrash

The SFX700-LPT will be 30mm closer.

With a long graphics card the cables from an SFX-L power supply will be very close to the backside of the card. In many cases the wires touch the card. Some power supply makers have started to recess the power cable connectors into the power supply shell to minimize interference of the cable connections.


----------



## rfarmer

PSU like the Lian Li 550 watt SFX-L have the power connectors flush with the PSU. I have seen people using the SilverStone SX500-LG where the cables actually pushed down on the GPU causing it to sag.


----------



## Petehmb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> 
> 
> PSU like the Lian Li 550 watt SFX-L have the power connectors flush with the PSU. I have seen people using the SilverStone SX500-LG where the cables actually pushed down on the GPU causing it to sag.


That's exactly what I'm afraid of. When I had a GTX 970 in my SG08 chassis the cables put visible strain on the card, bending it a bit, and I had to get creative to alleviate the pressure which I was only just barely able to do (they still rested against it a bit).

Still, the 700 seems like it would be the better option for performance, cooling, noise, everything.


----------



## d0mini

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petehmb*
> 
> Also found this guy's build - super clean!
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/k9I59


That is an incredible build, have not seen a reservoir-less CLC like that before.


----------



## Petehmb

Me neither, but it got me thinking - isn't that kind of the point of Mini-ITX? Stripping away everything that's not 100% necessary? I used a spreadsheet I found for calculating TDP for water cooling and my parts only generate 290 or so. The radiator sheet is down though so I was having a little trouble figuring out how to calculate max dissipation from an EK Coolstream PE-240. But if you don't NEED a reservoir...why put one in?

I'd love to see his benchmarks.


----------



## Petehmb

Running it like he did does drastically reduce the tubing and stuff you'd have to cram in too. The top down pics are amazing - I'm going to repost them here for easier viewing:


----------



## Petehmb

So with no reservoir, here's the parts list I'm looking at from EKWB now....

Pump: (checked for clearance for mounting underneath the GPU):
https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-ddc-3-2-pwm-laing-ddc-3-2-pwm
(Max flow rate - 1000 L/H, or 4.4 GPM)

Radiator (checked for clearance, this is about the largest you can fit):
https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-coolstream-pe-240-dual
(Max flow rate - ???)

***note on radiator: it's 40mm thick, + fans is 65mm. Ncase's site states "Recommended maximum thickness of radiator+fans: 60mm (85mm total available between side bracket and SFX bracket)". So that leaves 20mm still, which should be plenty as there's not a ton of tubing or wiring going between. I could go with the slim, but...meh. No reservoir, let's get as big a rad as I can. Also, it's the same rad as the guy used in the link I posted above.

GPU block:
https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-fc1080-gtx-acetal

CPU block:
https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-fb-asus-z270i-strix-rgb-monoblock-nickel (if I go with the ASUS board)
or
https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-supremacy-evo (if I go with the ASRock board)

Tubing:
https://www.ekwb.com/shop/tube-primochill-primoflextm-advanced-lrttm-15-9-9-5mm-brilliant-uv-blue-pflexa-58-b (Asus board, will probably just get black if I go with ASrock)

Fittings:
https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-10mm-3-8-g3-8-high-flow-fitting
https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-af-angled-90-g1-4-black

Fans:
This is where I need some help!
https://www.ekwb.com/shop/radiators-fans/fans/120mm
I don't know which ones to get from this link. Or even from another place.

For example, silverstone's fans have an equal max CFM to the EK Varders, but are considerably quieter and look better too.
http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=501&area=en


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petehmb*
> 
> So with no reservoir, here's the parts list I'm looking at from EKWB now....
> 
> Pump: (checked for clearance for mounting underneath the GPU):
> https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-ddc-3-2-pwm-laing-ddc-3-2-pwm
> 
> Radiator (checked for clearance, this is about the largest you can fit):
> https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-coolstream-pe-240-dual
> 
> ***note on radiator: it's 40mm thick, + fans is 65mm. Ncase's site states "Recommended maximum thickness of radiator+fans: 60mm (85mm total available between side bracket and SFX bracket)". So that leaves 20mm still, which should be plenty as there's not a ton of tubing or wiring going between. I could go with the slim, but...meh. No reservoir, let's get as big a rad as I can. Also, it's the same rad as the guy used in the link I posted above.
> 
> GPU block:
> https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-fc1080-gtx-acetal
> 
> CPU block:
> https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-fb-asus-z270i-strix-rgb-monoblock-nickel (if I go with the ASUS board)
> or
> https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-supremacy-evo (if I go with the ASRock board)
> 
> Tubing:
> https://www.ekwb.com/shop/tube-primochill-primoflextm-advanced-lrttm-15-9-9-5mm-brilliant-uv-blue-pflexa-58-b (Asus board, will probably just get black if I go with ASrock)
> 
> Fittings:
> https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-10mm-3-8-g3-8-high-flow-fitting
> https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-af-angled-90-g1-4-black
> 
> Fans:
> This is where I need some help!
> https://www.ekwb.com/shop/radiators-fans/fans/120mm
> I don't know which ones to get from this link. Or even from another place.
> 
> For example, silverstone's fans have an equal max CFM to the EK Varders, but are considerably quieter and look better too.
> http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=501&area=en


http://www.performance-pcs.com/noiseblocker-nb-multiframe-m12-p-120mmx25mm-ultra-silent-pwm-fan-1000-2000-rpm.html#Details

Check out the Noiseblocker too, that is what I am using on my radiator. Very quiet and move a lot of air.


----------



## Petehmb

Ooooo nice those are sweet. Expensive though...twice the price of the silverstone ones.

Silverstone fan specs:
Speed 1000 ~ 1800 rpm
Airflow 42.6 ~ 76.5CFM
Static Pressure 0.31 ~ 1.52mmH2O
Noise Level 18.4 ~ 28.1dBA

Noiseblockers:
Speed: 1000 - 2000 RPM ±10%
Max. Airflow: 43 - 78 CFM
Noise at 1 m: 12 - 29 db/A

So I see a good decibel reduction on the low end (18 > 12 at 1k rpm) but only a tiny bit more airflow at max. And I'm more worried about airflow than noise, because these will likely be the only 2 fans in the case, and will be pulling through a decently thick radiator...

But I suppose if I'm already spending $2k....what's another $20 for the difference between costs for fans?


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petehmb*
> 
> Ooooo nice those are sweet. Expensive though...twice the price of the silverstone ones.
> 
> Silverstone fan specs:
> Speed 1000 ~ 1800 rpm
> Airflow 42.6 ~ 76.5CFM
> Static Pressure 0.31 ~ 1.52mmH2O
> Noise Level 18.4 ~ 28.1dBA
> 
> Noiseblockers:
> Speed: 1000 - 2000 RPM ±10%
> Max. Airflow: 43 - 78 CFM
> Noise at 1 m: 12 - 29 db/A
> 
> So I see a good decibel reduction on the low end (18 > 12 at 1k rpm) but only a tiny bit more airflow at max. And I'm more worried about airflow than noise, because these will likely be the only 2 fans in the case, and will be pulling through a decently thick radiator...
> 
> But I suppose if I'm already spending $2k....what's another $20 for the difference between costs for fans?


A lot comes down to aesthetics, the Silverstone look like decent fans but is that the color you want. It's like Noctua, they make excellent fans but I refuse to put those ugly brown fans in my case.


----------



## Petehmb

Heh yeah I actually think the white/blue will look ok inside. If they made black with blue blades I'd go with that. I do like the fact you can order sleeves and heatshrink customized to your liking with the noiseblockers.


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petehmb*
> 
> Heh yeah I actually think the white/blue will look ok inside. If they made black with blue blades I'd go with that. I do like the fact you can order sleeves and heatshrink customized to your liking with the noiseblockers.


http://www.performance-pcs.com/noiseblocker-nb-blacksilentfan-xlp-120mmx25mm-ultra-quiet-pwm-fan-1000-2000-rpm-14-31dba.html#Details

They do, about $10 cheaper too. Although those don't come with sleeved cables so would be $3 more.


----------



## Petehmb

Sorry, I was referring to the silverstones. I didn't mind the color of the noiseblockers you originally posted.


----------



## smithydan

Just a suggestion to the creator/designer, maybe it is time for a little "refresh" to the ncase, just something to make it look "new". Maybe offer an alternative look that users can just change the top and front panel. I know it is an evolving case but I mean in terms of looks it can do with a little change. For example maybe a rounded front like the Jonsbo V3 and just have the top done to match the curve, just not sure how you would design the bottom for the I?O ports.. Throw it out there can get some user feedback.


----------



## VeritronX

I've done ddc under gpu before.. it does just fit with the stock top and a watercooled gpu with only a mm to spare.. but that means no vibration dampening and direct contact with the bottom panel of the case.. the vibration noise drove me crazy. Maybe if you can make it not run fast enough to vibrate the case you'll be ok, but I don't know what the flow would be like then.


----------



## Petehmb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeritronX*
> 
> I've done ddc under gpu before.. it does just fit with the stock top and a watercooled gpu with only a mm to spare.. but that means no vibration dampening and direct contact with the bottom panel of the case.. the vibration noise drove me crazy. Maybe if you can make it not run fast enough to vibrate the case you'll be ok, but I don't know what the flow would be like then.


I have thin rubber washers and stuff I think I can wedge in there but I'm open to other pump suggestions too that fit better / more powerful / etc.


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smithydan*
> 
> Just a suggestion to the creator/designer, maybe it is time for a little "refresh" to the ncase, just something to make it look "new". Maybe offer an alternative look that users can just change the top and front panel. I know it is an evolving case but I mean in terms of looks it can do with a little change. For example maybe a rounded front like the Jonsbo V3 and just have the top done to match the curve, just not sure how you would design the bottom for the I?O ports.. Throw it out there can get some user feedback.


https://hardforum.com/threads/ncase-m1-improvements-suggestion-thread.1809720/

You might want to post there, Ncase M1 improvement/suggestion thread. The designer, Necere, reads and responds to that thread regularly.


----------



## smithydan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> https://hardforum.com/threads/ncase-m1-improvements-suggestion-thread.1809720/
> 
> You might want to post there, Ncase M1 improvement/suggestion thread. The designer, Necere, reads and responds to that thread regularly.


I am on there too just that I didn't get to post there yet but thanks.


----------



## Fischer707

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qrash*
> 
> My son's M1 has the Nocuta NH-U9S cooler with a second NF-A9 PWM fan attached. On the front half of the side fan bracket is a NF-A15 PWM fan that acts as a large intake for the motherboard area and also blows right into the Corsair SF450, providing it with cool filtered air and delays its fan from spinning.


Temps?


----------



## Petehmb

Sweet. Got an email from Ncase this morning saying mine will be shipping on the 28th-30th later this week. How long did it take you guys to get yours once you get the ship notification?


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petehmb*
> 
> Sweet. Got an email from Ncase this morning saying mine will be shipping on the 28th-30th later this week. How long did it take you guys to get yours once you get the ship notification?


I am on west coast US and was 10 days after I got notice.


----------



## Qrash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petehmb*
> 
> Sweet. Got an email from Ncase this morning saying mine will be shipping on the 28th-30th later this week. How long did it take you guys to get yours once you get the ship notification?


It was about 2 weeks to me in Ottawa, Ontario, Canada (~ eastern part of the country, about 2 hours west of Montreal).


----------



## Petehmb

So I've been scrolling a ton of these:


http://imgur.com/zOoA2


I'm seeing quite a few builds where they cram a 240 + fans under the GPU, then pump + reservoir above it. Several don't post the side panel at all though so I don't know if they bother mounting anything to it.

Another thing I'm seeing is out of the people with the 240 on the side (or even on the bottom), some are mounting in a push config while others are doing pull.

Anyone have any data on temps / noise from extra fan work when putting a 240 on the bottom vs side, and push vs pull configs? Seems to me that putting everything right up under the GPU would block airflow even though it *looks* cleaner. Meaning increased temps, and increased noise from fans having to work harder, plus the fact that you HAVE to use slim rad + slim fans to squeeze things in there which means fans have to work even harder, so another +1 to noise. Whereas on the side mount, you can use a regular sized 240, normal 25mm thick fans, etc.

edit - for example:
Rad on bottom, fans mounted in pull config


Rad on bottom, fans mounted in push config


Rad on side, fans mounted in pull config


Rad on side, fans mounted in push config


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petehmb*
> 
> So I've been scrolling a ton of these:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/zOoA2
> 
> 
> I'm seeing quite a few builds where they cram a 240 + fans under the GPU, then pump + reservoir above it. Several don't post the side panel at all though so I don't know if they bother mounting anything to it.
> 
> Another thing I'm seeing is out of the people with the 240 on the side (or even on the bottom), some are mounting in a push config while others are doing pull.
> 
> Anyone have any data on temps / noise from extra fan work when putting a 240 on the bottom vs side, and push vs pull configs? Seems to me that putting everything right up under the GPU would block airflow even though it *looks* cleaner. Meaning increased temps, and increased noise from fans having to work harder, plus the fact that you HAVE to use slim rad + slim fans to squeeze things in there which means fans have to work even harder, so another +1 to noise. Whereas on the side mount, you can use a regular sized 240, normal 25mm thick fans, etc.
> 
> edit - for example:
> Rad on bottom, fans mounted in pull config
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rad on bottom, fans mounted in push config
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rad on side, fans mounted in pull config
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rad on side, fans mounted in push config
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I have a side mounted 240mm using push, I tried pull but temps on CPU an GPU were the same although I did get a 5C reduction in motherboard temps using pull. My problem with pull is that the air is pulled in through the top which is unfiltered.

The ones using bottom mounted rads have either modded a window side panel or just want to be different. I have never seen any bottom mounted system get within 10C of the temps I get, even with an additional 92mm radiator mounted at the back. The slim fans you are forced to use just do not have the air pressure to properly cool a radiator.

The ones using this set up do report best temps exhausting out of the bottom.


----------



## Petehmb

Side mount + pull config sounds like the best performance-wise then. And generally that correlates with noise. What do you mean it pulls air in through the top though? If you have side panel > rad > pull fans, shouldn't they only be pulling air through the radiator?


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petehmb*
> 
> Side mount + pull config sounds like the best performance-wise then. And generally that correlates with noise. What do you mean it pulls air in through the top though? If you have side panel > rad > pull fans, shouldn't they only be pulling air through the radiator?


Yes but the air coming into the radiator is coming from the top panel. I have a reservoir on the back 92mm opening and the graphics card pretty much isolates the bottom, only place to draw the air into the case is through the top.


----------



## Petehmb

Am I tripping here? The radiator is mounted to the side of the case....which is vented. It should be pulling in air from the side not the top of the case.


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petehmb*
> 
> Am I tripping here? The radiator is mounted to the side of the case....which is vented. It should be pulling in air from the side not the top of the case.




I have the fans mounted to the bracket and the radiator mounted to the fans, air is pushing through the radiator pulling through the side panel. If I reverse the fans they pull through the radiator.


----------



## Petehmb

Ok I guess I need to spell out what I'm talking about.

Airflow >>>>>>

side view:

Case side | Radiator | Fan | interior | mobo | case side

Is what I'm thinking of when I say "pull config" because the fans are pulling air through the radiator into the case.

Airflow >>>>>>

side view:

Case side | Fan | Radiator | interior | mobo | case side

Is what I'm thinking of when I say "push config" because the fans are pushing air through the radiator into the case.

In both scenarios airflow is going through the side of the case into the case and exhausting passively out the top / rear.


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petehmb*
> 
> Ok I guess I need to spell out what I'm talking about.
> 
> Airflow >>>>>>
> 
> side view:
> 
> Case side | Radiator | Fan | interior | mobo | case side
> 
> Is what I'm thinking of when I say "pull config" because the fans are pulling air through the radiator into the case.
> 
> Airflow >>>>>>
> 
> side view:
> 
> Case side | Fan | Radiator | interior | mobo | case side
> 
> Is what I'm thinking of when I say "push config" because the fans are pushing air through the radiator into the case.
> 
> In both scenarios airflow is going through the side of the case into the case and exhausting passively out the top / rear.


Looks like we both misunderstood each other, Case side | Fan | Radiator | interior | mobo | case side is how I have mine but thought you meant same orientation but having the fans in pull.

Mounting the fans first works best with the Ncase, that way you have 90 degree adapters pointing directly to the rear of the case, if you mount radiator first you have to use extensions with the adapters.


----------



## MocoIMO

My first NCase build. CPU is air cooler/GPU is liquid cooled I am just waiting for pump to finish GPU loop & start OC'ing, this is my backup/htpc & LAN pc.

Specs
i7 6700k
Noctua NH-L12 w/EK vardar
EKWB 240 SE w/Silverstone Slims
NCase Res
EKWB DDC
EVGA 780Ti(will update later)
Bitspower/Primochill fittings
Aquacomputer Poweradjust 3
Corsair SF600
Crucial 16GB 2400hz ddr4
Samsung 840 Evo 120gb
Crucial MX m.2 1TB


----------



## Petehmb

Looks nice. Did you put anything on the side panel at all?


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MocoIMO*
> 
> My first NCase build. CPU is air cooler/GPU is liquid cooled I am just waiting for pump to finish GPU loop & start OC'ing, this is my backup/htpc & LAN pc.
> 
> Specs
> i7 6700k
> Noctua NH-L12 w/EK vardar
> EKWB 240 SE w/Silverstone Slims
> NCase Res
> EKWB DDC
> EVGA 780Ti(will update later)
> Bitspower/Primochill fittings
> Aquacomputer Poweradjust 3
> Corsair SF600
> Crucial 16GB 2400hz ddr4
> Samsung 840 Evo 120gb
> Crucial MX m.2 1TB
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice clean build. Couple questions. Why didn't you include the CPU in the loop and what pump are you using?


----------



## MocoIMO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petehmb*
> 
> Looks nice. Did you put anything on the side panel at all?


Nothing on side panel, Planning to make a window mod with it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> Nice clean build. Couple questions. Why didn't you include the CPU in the loop and what pump are you using?


Looking at a few DDC's right now, not sure which I'd prefer.
I didn't include the CPU because I wanted to try something different. I've seen the standard liquid cpu/air gpu/full loop NCase's all over and I love them but time will tell if my attempt really works


----------



## Petehmb

Post up some temps and whatnot once you test it all out.


----------



## toggLesss

i can't decide whether to go Shorty's + Extensions or go full PSU cables (~$30 more).

also does anyone have any recommended lengths? I'm thinking 300mm for the 24-pin, 8-pin PCIe and 400mm for the 8-pin EPS.

Any advice?


----------



## toggLesss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MocoIMO*
> 
> My first NCase build. CPU is air cooler/GPU is liquid cooled I am just waiting for pump to finish GPU loop & start OC'ing, this is my backup/htpc & LAN pc.


what length cables did you use?


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toggLesss*
> 
> i can't decide whether to go Shorty's + Extensions or go full PSU cables (~$30 more).
> 
> also does anyone have any recommended lengths? I'm thinking 300mm for the 24-pin, 8-pin PCIe and 400mm for the 8-pin EPS.
> 
> Any advice?


You didn't say what motheboard, but if you are using one with the standard 24pin/8 pin layout your lengths are fine. That is what I used. You might also look at this for your cables. https://www.aliexpress.com/wholesale?catId=0&initiative_id=SB_20170705060453&SearchText=Corsair+SF600

Takes some time for delivery but they are a hell of a lot cheaper.


----------



## toggLesss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> You didn't say what motheboard, but if you are using one with the standard 24pin/8 pin layout your lengths are fine. That is what I used. You might also look at this for your cables. https://www.aliexpress.com/wholesale?catId=0&initiative_id=SB_20170705060453&SearchText=Corsair+SF600
> 
> Takes some time for delivery but they are a hell of a lot cheaper.


The motherboard is the MSI Z270I carbon ac. fairly standard pin placement imo.
I'll probably just use Joey @ ensourced. i'm familiar with his work and he's got the accent color i'm wanting.









I'm just on the fence between using shortys+extensions or full cables.


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toggLesss*
> 
> The motherboard is the MSI Z270I carbon ac. fairly standard pin placement imo.
> I'll probably just use Joey @ ensourced. i'm familiar with his work and he's got the accent color i'm wanting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just on the fence between using shortys+extensions or full cables.


I have seen his cables and he does great work. I saw someone post about the shorty on [H]ard, they said the only problem was that with the distance from the PSU to the GPU and the length of the shorty they had a hard time routing it over the GPU. Where the shorty and the extension meet was right where the GPU sits and there was not a lot of room for adjustment.


----------



## toggLesss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> I have seen his cables and he does great work. I saw someone post about the shorty on [H]ard, they said the only problem was that with the distance from the PSU to the GPU and the length of the shorty they had a hard time routing it over the GPU. Where the shorty and the extension meet was right where the GPU sits and there was not a lot of room for adjustment.


thank you for that. it certainly helps in the decision making.


----------



## Petehmb

I still can't decide between motherboards and pumps. I'm pretty set on an EVGA Hydro Copper 1080, EK Coolstream PE 240 radiator. But can't decide between the ASRock Fatality vs Asus Rog strix motherboard. If I get the strix then I might as well get a monoblock instead of just CPU block. And I'm not sure what the best pump is that will fit under the GPU if I'm doing a no-reservoir setup.

Lastly, still debating on fans, but probably going to go with the slightly more expensive ones recommended a page or two back.


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petehmb*
> 
> I still can't decide between motherboards and pumps. I'm pretty set on an EVGA Hydro Copper 1080, EK Coolstream PE 240 radiator. But can't decide between the ASRock Fatality vs Asus Rog strix motherboard. If I get the strix then I might as well get a monoblock instead of just CPU block. And I'm not sure what the best pump is that will fit under the GPU if I'm doing a no-reservoir setup.
> 
> Lastly, still debating on fans, but probably going to go with the slightly more expensive ones recommended a page or two back.


I would check with EVGA before ordering the EVGA Hydro Copper 1080, they list the height as 5.06" which is the same height as the FTW without the waterblock. So they are not including the block ports in the total. You only have 5.50" to work with so I would make sure it is going to fit.


----------



## Petehmb

I could have sworn I saw someone who already had a hydro copper in the M1...can't seem to find any info on the dimensions of that top fitting block.

edit - comparing images on EVGA's website, this is the FTW edition:


It looks like the fan cooler extends beyond the top of the metal bracket to about the same amount as the water block fitting portion does on the hydro copper...

Back view of hydro copper:


Back view of FTW:


----------



## MocoIMO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toggLesss*
> 
> what length cables did you use?


24pin and pcie cables are 30 cm. 8pin mb is 40 cm.


----------



## Petehmb

Hey all, can you help me out here (along with other fans of this case + Ncase themselves) and fill out the Ncase community spreadsheet with what GPU you have so we can build a list of what fits, what doesn't, and what hasn't been tested yet?

Link here:
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AuQJbc_Aru20dDdLbmJWMjZYSXJvNWNOVzJkdkJPTWc&usp=sharing#gid=10

Scroll down and you'll see GPUs on the left getting started but seeing as there's some ambiguity with manufacturers measuring cards without including the water block, for example, let's start with just what you have personally installed in your Ncase M1.

edit - holy crap for some reason the tabs weren't displaying on my laptop. My bad everyone. There's already a GPU tab.

...though, still, if you see a gap on there and you have a card not listed that you know fits, feel free to contribute









edit 2 - line 161, the EVGA Hydro Copper Gaming (not sure if that's different from the EVGA Hydro Copper...? I can only find the Hydro Copper. Same card I think) is listed as "fits" with no caveats.


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petehmb*
> 
> Hey all, can you help me out here (along with other fans of this case + Ncase themselves) and fill out the Ncase community spreadsheet with what GPU you have so we can build a list of what fits, what doesn't, and what hasn't been tested yet?
> 
> Link here:
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AuQJbc_Aru20dDdLbmJWMjZYSXJvNWNOVzJkdkJPTWc&usp=sharing#gid=10
> 
> Scroll down and you'll see GPUs on the left getting started but seeing as there's some ambiguity with manufacturers measuring cards without including the water block, for example, let's start with just what you have personally installed in your Ncase M1.


Yeah not a lot of people use the spreadsheet for graphics cards, it is mostly used for coolers. There is also this list of compatible GTX 1080 cards. https://hardforum.com/threads/ncase-m1-a-crowdfunded-mini-itx-case-updates-in-first-post.1717132/page-492#post-1042319395


----------



## Petehmb

Yeah I saw that post, but it conflicts with the GPU tab on the spreadsheet (see my edit above).


----------



## toggLesss

has anyone actually attempted to fit a Gigabyte Aorus 1080 Ti w/ EK waterblock in the M1?

From my understanding, it would NOT fit with the stock cooler, but it should fit with a waterblock.

can anyone confirm 100%?


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toggLesss*
> 
> has anyone actually attempted to fit a Gigabyte Aorus 1080 Ti w/ EK waterblock in the M1?
> 
> From my understanding, it would NOT fit with the stock cooler, but it should fit with a waterblock.
> 
> can anyone confirm 100%?


I would contact EK and get a size on the block, long as it does not exceed 140mm it should fit. The card itself is listed at 142mm, but it looks like at least 15mm of that is the stock cooler.

I post here and on [H]ard forum and I have not seen anyone install this card with a waterblock, or comment on one.


----------



## toggLesss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> I would contact EK and get a size on the block, long as it does not exceed 140mm it should fit. The card itself is listed at 142mm, but it looks like at least 15mm of that is the stock cooler.
> 
> I post here and on [H]ard forum and I have not seen anyone install this card with a waterblock, or comment on one.


gotcha... well i already have both the EK wb/bp as well as the aorus 1080 ti. i just received my case today so i guess the only thing to do is assemble it and see.
right now im just at that stage where it's time to start the build and you start questioning your research and planning. lol


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toggLesss*
> 
> gotcha... well i already have both the EK wb/bp as well as the aorus 1080 ti. i just received my case today so i guess the only thing to do is assemble it and see.
> right now im just at that stage where it's time to start the build and you start questioning your research and planning. lol


Well just measure the waterblock.


----------



## Petehmb

Lol yeah. If you already have it, just measure it. I have a very similar problem except I don't have physical hands on anything so I'm just posting all over the place trying to figure out someone who has it or has measured it firsthand.


----------



## toggLesss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petehmb*
> 
> Lol yeah. If you already have it, just measure it. I have a very similar problem except I don't have physical hands on anything so I'm just posting all over the place trying to figure out someone who has it or has measured it firsthand.


Well after sitting the card & block in the case, im confident. However the new problem is... are the fittings coming out of the rad going to have enough clearance with the gpu installed.

Since im doing a video build log, ill probably have to build it first make sure everything fits then tear down to start over with filming.


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toggLesss*
> 
> Well after sitting the card & block in the case, im confident. However the new problem is... are the fittings coming out of the rad going to have enough clearance with the gpu installed.
> 
> Since im doing a video build log, ill probably have to build it first make sure everything fits then tear down to start over with filming.


Are you doing a radiator on the side bracket or bottom? If side bracket should be no problem, if bottom all the builds I have seen they run the the tubing to the top of the graphics card.


----------



## Evangelion

Hi everyone! Quick question; I'm thinking about picking up an EVGA GTX 1080 FTW Hybrid and putting it inside my NCASE M1. I know the card will fit, but my main concern are the cables for the PCI-E power. Does anyone know if custom sleeved cables would work?

I have some coming in a couple days from CableMod, but I'd like to know for sure before I buy the card. I know some people have said that it will fit with 90 degree PCI-E power adapters but I'm curious about it fitting with custom sleeved cables.


----------



## Petehmb

Case arrived today! So that's what, just a bit over 2 weeks from when I ordered it? Not bad at all!

And wow this thing's a lot smaller than I thought it'd be (that's NOT what she said







).

Ordered the Corsair SF600, i5 7600k today as well (i5 had a price drop down to $215 so I snagged it).

Think I'm gonna go ahead and pull the trigger on the ASRock board too today, it's on sale for $158 with free shipping as well.


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evangelion*
> 
> Hi everyone! Quick question; I'm thinking about picking up an EVGA GTX 1080 FTW Hybrid and putting it inside my NCASE M1. I know the card will fit, but my main concern are the cables for the PCI-E power. Does anyone know if custom sleeved cables would work?
> 
> I have some coming in a couple days from CableMod, but I'd like to know for sure before I buy the card. I know some people have said that it will fit with 90 degree PCI-E power adapters but I'm curious about it fitting with custom sleeved cables.


Right angle connectors will be a good idea with the FTW, Necere recommends 4.7" at the power connector and the FTW is 5.06". Unless you want to go with the 1080 SC Hybrid which is only 4.38" and will give you plenty of room.


----------



## Evangelion

I didn't even know that there was a 1080 SC Hybrid without the FTW pcb. Thats awesome! Thanks for the response!


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evangelion*
> 
> I didn't even know that there was a 1080 SC Hybrid without the FTW pcb. Thats awesome! Thanks for the response!


Not a problem, I didn't realize there was one not using the reference size cooler.


----------



## toggLesss

this is how close i am to losing my $&%* over here..









also i tested out the vandal switch and im getting ready to do some soldering; HOWEVER! i need some advice...


I'm going to do a custom flat top led mod on the bottom of the case and i can't decide whether i want it to be the PWR LED or the HDD LED.

I got the idea from this video: 



i'm just not entirely sure how i'd like the led flashing from time to time. i think it may be cleaner if i used the bottom led for the [always on] PWR LED and not have an LED on the vandal switch itself.

thoughts?


----------



## Deeptek

http://noctua.at/en/nf-a12x15-pwm

Finally some good fans for 15mm!


----------



## soundx98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeptek*
> 
> http://noctua.at/en/nf-a12x15-pwm
> 
> Finally some good fans for 15mm!


I saw that too! Gonna give them a spin


----------



## Petehmb

Can someone please post the links for getting custom sleeved / length / connector cables made?

I know there's a few different sources but like an idiot I forgot to bookmark them when reading through this thread.

I want:

motherboard cable with 90-degree connectors on one side for the PSU, straight connectors on the other end
GPU cable with 90 degree connectors on one end, straight connectors on the other end
...I think that's all I'll really need actually since the pump, fans, and SSD will be plugged into the motherboard.


----------



## toggLesss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petehmb*
> 
> Can someone please post the links for getting custom sleeved / length / connector cables made?
> 
> I know there's a few different sources but like an idiot I forgot to bookmark them when reading through this thread.
> 
> I want:
> 
> motherboard cable with 90-degree connectors on one side for the PSU, straight connectors on the other end
> GPU cable with 90 degree connectors on one end, straight connectors on the other end
> ...I think that's all I'll really need actually since the pump, fans, and SSD will be plugged into the motherboard.


my go-to for extensions is joey @ https://www.ensourced.net/ and my go-to for fully sleeved cables is https://cablemod.com/
however, on my current build i'll be getting fully sleeved cables from ensourced simply because they have the color i want.


----------



## Petehmb

Cablemod's are all hella long! Holy crap. I don't need a 600mm cable in an NCase...I'm looking for like, a 150mm cable for the 24-pin motherboard one, and 2x of the 8-pin PCI-e (6+2, 8 pin, whatever - same thing far as I can tell) for the GPU. Trying to minimize cabling here...


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petehmb*
> 
> Cablemod's are all hella long! Holy crap. I don't need a 600mm cable in an NCase...I'm looking for like, a 150mm cable for the 24-pin motherboard one, and 2x of the 8-pin PCI-e (6+2, 8 pin, whatever - same thing far as I can tell) for the GPU. Trying to minimize cabling here...


https://store.cablemod.com/configurator/# You need to go through the configuration. Choose custom psu cables, pick your PSU and it will let you choose which cables you want and the lengths. Shortest 24 pin they have is 250mm, but that is a lot better than 600mm.


----------



## Petehmb

Gotcha...I'm trying to do something like this guy did for the motherboard / GPU cables:


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petehmb*
> 
> Gotcha...I'm trying to do something like this guy did for the motherboard / GPU cables:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


I have seen that build, very clean. He is using a Silverstone PSU which has 24pin connector at the PSU end not the 18+10 pin like the Corsair so makes for a much cleaner look. Those are also personally sleeved cables, you can tell by the different lengths he is using to achieve the smooth curve. It is going to be had to match that buying them from someone else.


----------



## toggLesss

i've seen some M1s with the psu mounted fan-inward. is there an advantage to this in terms of temperatures? anyone have any temps with this orientation compared to the fan facing outward?


----------



## Petehmb

IMO fan facing outward is the best way. Keeps your PSU the most isolated / affecting / being affected by everything else. Intakes from the side, exhausts through the top.


----------



## toggLesss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petehmb*
> 
> IMO fan facing outward is the best way. Keeps your PSU the most isolated / affecting / being affected by everything else. Intakes from the side, exhausts through the top.


excellent. thank you.

another question: looking for some 92mm exhaust fans. right now it's just a solo exhaust, but i may add an alphacool rad to the loop (i havent decided yet).

so the question is:
Noctua NF-B9 Redux 1600 92mm PWM
Cooler Master Blade Master 92mm PWM

If i had to guess, i'd say the noctua is the better quality fan (maybe?), but what do you guys think about that 2-tone gray in a brushed aluminum/black M1?


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toggLesss*
> 
> excellent. thank you.
> 
> another question: looking for some 92mm exhaust fans. right now it's just a solo exhaust, but i may add an alphacool rad to the loop (i havent decided yet).
> 
> so the question is:
> Noctua NF-B9 Redux 1600 92mm PWM
> Cooler Master Blade Master 92mm PWM
> 
> If i had to guess, i'd say the noctua is the better quality fan (maybe?), but what do you guys think about that 2-tone gray in a brushed aluminum/black M1?


Well it has got to look better than the Noctua brown.







I think it should look fine and you are right I am sure it is a better fan.


----------



## Petehmb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> I have seen that build, very clean. He is using a Silverstone PSU which has 24pin connector at the PSU end not the 18+10 pin like the Corsair so makes for a much cleaner look. Those are also personally sleeved cables, you can tell by the different lengths he is using to achieve the smooth curve. It is going to be had to match that buying them from someone else.


Emailed the Ensourced guy, we'll see what he says. That'd be my ideal solution though - very short, 6" or so cables. Although, I wonder if it'd be possible to re-do the front USB port and power button cables and stuff too...


----------



## toggLesss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petehmb*
> 
> Emailed the Ensourced guy, we'll see what he says. That'd be my ideal solution though - very short, 6" or so cables. Although, I wonder if it'd be possible to re-do the front USB port and power button cables and stuff too...


idk about the usb & audio i/o, but i'm just redoing my power button altogether and throwing in a vandal switch.


this will give me full control and all i'll really have to do is solder the connections and throw some sleeving/heatshrink on it.


----------



## toggLesss

so i have an issue. i purchase a custom cut piece of tempered glass and after i ordered the glass i realized that the waterblock on the aorus 1080 ti extended past the edge of the case. well i'm not going to change the card and im still going to do the side panel window mod. so i have 2 options: notched side panel vs. "floating" side panel window.

the floating side panel window would consist of me putting spacers between the 3d printed mounts and the glass that would lift the glass just slightly over the waterblock. (i dont have the spacers nor do i know what im going to use... so i used the old case feet as reference. the glass wouldnt be sitting this high in the end product)



this would obviously allow for a bit more airflow on that side of the case which from what i read/hear wouldn't hurt.

the other option would be getting the side panel notched to allow the glass to still fit flush with the case without having the interference of the excess waterblock.

would you go for the added airflow option or the custom badassery of a notched side panel window?


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toggLesss*
> 
> so i have an issue. i purchase a custom cut piece of tempered glass and after i ordered the glass i realized that the waterblock on the aorus 1080 ti extended past the edge of the case. well i'm not going to change the card and im still going to do the side panel window mod. so i have 2 options: notched side panel vs. "floating" side panel window.
> 
> the floating side panel window would consist of me putting spacers between the 3d printed mounts and the glass that would lift the glass just slightly over the waterblock. (i dont have the spacers nor do i know what im going to use... so i used the old case feet as reference. the glass wouldnt be sitting this high in the end product)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this would obviously allow for a bit more airflow on that side of the case which from what i read/hear wouldn't hurt.
> 
> the other option would be getting the side panel notched to allow the glass to still fit flush with the case without having the interference of the excess waterblock.
> 
> would you go for the added airflow option or the custom badassery of a notched side panel window?


Personally I would go with the floating panel, I think notching the glass would spoil the look. But that is just me.


----------



## pez

I agree with rfarmer on this one







.


----------



## toggLesss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> Personally I would go with the floating panel, I think notching the glass would spoil the look. But that is just me.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I agree with rfarmer on this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


makes sense i suppose. now i just need to figure out what to use as spacers. the goal is to have slightly less than an 1/8" between the edge of the waterblock and the glass panel.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toggLesss*
> 
> makes sense i suppose. now i just need to figure out what to use as spacers. the goal is to have slightly less than an 1/8" between the edge of the waterblock and the glass panel.


I'm not sure how you're doing the mounting, but you could also use a longer screw or threaded piece and put a rubber grommet in between it. It could act like a spacer, an anti-vibration mechanism and also a way that will make it friendly to sit the glass on and not scratch it as easily. However, I get how that might not work as I don't know how the attachment will happen/work.


----------



## toggLesss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I'm not sure how you're doing the mounting, but you could also use a longer screw or threaded piece and put a rubber grommet in between it. It could act like a spacer, an anti-vibration mechanism and also a way that will make it friendly to sit the glass on and not scratch it as easily. However, I get how that might not work as I don't know how the attachment will happen/work.


the mounts are (4) 3D printed angles that utilize the native mounting on the m1. the original plan was to snap the mounts in and use clear double sided gorilla tape to attach the glass panel to the mounts, but the excess of the gpu block put a kink in that plan. the new mounts could potentially offset the glass just enough, but i doubt it. i just got them in the mail this morning so i havent had a chance to test them yet.

example:


with the floating side panel, i'll probably have to do away with the double sided tape method and use an adhesive a bit stronger since the connection point between the glass and mounts would change from spanning around the entire edge to ~12 individual connections (grommets). the adhesive would also have to be extremely clear.


----------



## Deeptek

That looks great. It fits so well. I love the look of a great air cooling set up just as much as I love a well put together loop. If only the air could achieve the same silence as a custom loop


----------



## toggLesss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeptek*
> 
> That looks great. It fits so well. I love the look of a great air cooling set up just as much as I love a well put together loop. If only the air could achieve the same silence as a custom loop


Right!?


----------



## Petehmb

Seeing as we're back to video cards...

I'm giving up on the pre-waterblocked cards. They're all too tall







and I don't want to bother with stuff like the above posts trying to make a custom spacing for the side panel and whatnot (plus then there's more gaps for dust and stuff to get in).

Aiming at getting either:

EVGA GeForce GTX 1080 SC Gaming ACX 3.0 8GB GDDR5X (08G-P4-6183)
or
EVGA GeForce GTX 1080 ACX 3.0 8GB GDDR5X (08G-P4-6181)

Ordered a Watercool.de Heatkiller block + backplate (models 15579, 16063) for it already, just need to find somewhere that has the actual cards in stock.

Also ordered a Hardware Labs GTS 240 radiator and 2 of the Noiseblocker Eloop 800-1500 rpm PWM fans someone recommended a few pages back. They look solid, good static air pressure, good CFM, and custom sleeved cables on them for like $3, plus they come with both long and short cables which gives me some flexibility in the build.

Last things to order:
Swiftech pump/CPU block combo, comes with the MCP35X pump
Fittings and quick disconnects (haven't picked these out yet, but leaning towards 3/8" by 1/2", I don't like how fat and bulky the 5/8" stuff looks)
Tubing
Coolant (haven't picked this out yet either. I know I want clear and simple, nothing that's going to break down over time, as maintenance-free as possible)
Reservoir for filling that I can disconnect after topping off


----------



## toggLesss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petehmb*
> 
> Seeing as we're back to video cards...
> 
> I'm giving up on the pre-waterblocked cards. They're all too tall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I don't want to bother with stuff like the above posts trying to make a custom spacing for the side panel and whatnot (plus then there's more gaps for dust and stuff to get in).


I have to agree with you. I didnt want this either. I just already had the parts & it was either return several parts to several different places & wait. Or sell the case & get something else. So i just decided to figure it out.


----------



## Petehmb

I'm in no particular rush. If I end up having to return things, I'll return them. Short term hassle vs long term of having a more open case you know?


----------



## toggLesss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petehmb*
> 
> I'm in no particular rush. If I end up having to return things, I'll return them. Short term hassle vs long term of having a more open case you know?


oh i definitely understand...

im not in the biggest rush, but i sold my backup computer 2 days ago and it's only a matter of time before detox takes place.








i plan to finish the building of the major components this weekend and figure out how im gonna run the loop. after the system is up and running, i can revisit the side panel.

im working on a "prototype" of the panel now. i decided against the "floating" style (my symmetry ocd kicked it). essentially im having to layer up double sided foam tape and so far i dont like how it looks, but it will work as a temp until i get the specifics on the final. it's not ugly ugly, but with all of the high end parts in the system, i can't settle for mediocre on the side panel.


----------



## toggLesss

Day 1 of actually building in the M1 has come to an end... feel free to sub to the build log thread here -> Smalltown Build Log


----------



## toggLesss




----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petehmb*
> 
> Seeing as we're back to video cards...
> 
> I'm giving up on the pre-waterblocked cards. They're all too tall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I don't want to bother with stuff like the above posts trying to make a custom spacing for the side panel and whatnot (plus then there's more gaps for dust and stuff to get in).
> 
> Aiming at getting either:
> 
> EVGA GeForce GTX 1080 SC Gaming ACX 3.0 8GB GDDR5X (08G-P4-6183)
> or
> EVGA GeForce GTX 1080 ACX 3.0 8GB GDDR5X (08G-P4-6181)
> 
> Ordered a Watercool.de Heatkiller block + backplate (models 15579, 16063) for it already, just need to find somewhere that has the actual cards in stock.
> 
> Also ordered a Hardware Labs GTS 240 radiator and 2 of the Noiseblocker Eloop 800-1500 rpm PWM fans someone recommended a few pages back. They look solid, good static air pressure, good CFM, and custom sleeved cables on them for like $3, plus they come with both long and short cables which gives me some flexibility in the build.
> 
> Last things to order:
> Swiftech pump/CPU block combo, comes with the MCP35X pump
> Fittings and quick disconnects (haven't picked these out yet, but leaning towards 3/8" by 1/2", I don't like how fat and bulky the 5/8" stuff looks)
> Tubing
> Coolant (haven't picked this out yet either. I know I want clear and simple, nothing that's going to break down over time, as maintenance-free as possible)
> Reservoir for filling that I can disconnect after topping off


I recall you not wanting to do a Hybrid, but it's going to be the quietest and easiest solution (with a warranty) that I think you'll run into without doing Custom WC or going with something like an Accelero for air cooling.


----------



## Petehmb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I recall you not wanting to do a Hybrid, but it's going to be the quietest and easiest solution (with a warranty) that I think you'll run into without doing Custom WC or going with something like an Accelero for air cooling.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1633781/watercooling-in-ncase-m1-size-space-limitations-with-1080-pump-reservoir-less/10#post_26230441










And maybe an AIO system wouldn't come with rust fresh out of the box.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petehmb*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1633781/watercooling-in-ncase-m1-size-space-limitations-with-1080-pump-reservoir-less/10#post_26230441
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And maybe an AIO system wouldn't come with rust fresh out of the box.


That's a bit unsettling. I could somehow see if it was just the fittings, but you can see it extends all the way into the rad. Sorry to see that







. If it helps, I'm using a AIO hybrid on my TXP and a AIO on my CPU with no issues







.


----------



## Petehmb

I cannot for the life of me imagine how or why it happened and arrived to me in that condition. My first thought was water damage in shipping but both the boxes it came in were in perfect condition and showed no sign of moisture damage. The tape and factory labels were intact as well, so I thought maybe it was from an initial leak test and someone forgot to dry it out properly before shipping - except, then I question what they're coating the inside with. I would think these would be coated so as not to rust no? I then further question what liquid was used to do an initial leak test at the factory, because typical coolants won't have that affect on radiators...


----------



## Petehmb

I ordered off of performance-pcs.com btw. Appears they're based in Florida, known for its humidity...but still. Zero reason this should arrive thoroughly rusted inside like this. On top of which don't these usually ship with plastic plugs in them?!

http://www.performance-pcs.com/radiators/black-ice-nemesis-240gts-ultra-stealth-u-flow-low-profile-radiator-black-carbon.html

Check out the pictures though...appears to be rusted threads on their model photos too. ***?


----------



## pez

Did you try to rinse it to see if it comes off? My best guess is if it was leak tested with tap water (not sure if distilled water is as subjected to rust as tap water) or if exposed to extreme humidity, it could be like how car brakes can get surface rust on them.


----------



## Petehmb

Didn't want to put anything through it yet till I hear back from both Performance-PCs.com and Hardware Labs (emailed both with photo of the rust). Didn't want to risk them blaming me and not accepting a return if it IS bad. I've had it happen before where a reputable company fought a return and blamed me saying stuff like "nah, impossible, you must have damaged it yourself we couldn't possibly have been responsible for that."


----------



## pez

Perfectly understandable in that scenario. I'm curious to know how that turns out.


----------



## Qrash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toggLesss*


Subscribed to your build log.

I was wondering if anyone else bought those case feet. I still need to install mine, but I agree that they look better than the originals.


----------



## toggLesss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petehmb*
> 
> Didn't want to put anything through it yet till I hear back from both Performance-PCs.com and Hardware Labs (emailed both with photo of the rust). Didn't want to risk them blaming me and not accepting a return if it IS bad. I've had it happen before where a reputable company fought a return and blamed me saying stuff like "nah, impossible, you must have damaged it yourself we couldn't possibly have been responsible for that."


the guys/gals over at PPC are great. Just put in for an RMA and attach the pictures and an explanation and they'll swap it out no problems. I've never dealt with rust in radiators, but i did have a rad show up with a hole in it when building my last rig. Also i had to RMA my SE 120 Rad & 120mm Fan because i'm dumb and planned poorly, they accepted the RMA within 24 hours, i shipped it back and all is well.


----------



## Petehmb

So this is the reply I got back from performance PCs..

"That is completely normal. All of our Hardware Labs radiators look like this on the inside, and most if not all of our radiators as well. This because brass exposed to open flame causes discoloration."


----------



## toggLesss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petehmb*
> 
> So this is the reply I got back from performance PCs..
> 
> "That is completely normal. All of our Hardware Labs radiators look like this on the inside, and most if not all of our radiators as well. This because brass exposed to open flame causes discoloration."


have you flushed it to see if there's any loose rust inside the radiator?


----------



## Petehmb

Not yet. Not even sure what I should flush it with. I have a Brita filter jug in the fridge, I was thinking dump some of the filtered water into a pot and boil it and then use that to flush it. At work right now so it'll be much later tonight in around 12 hours.


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petehmb*
> 
> Not yet. Not even sure what I should flush it with. I have a Brita filter jug in the fridge, I was thinking dump some of the filtered water into a pot and boil it and then use that to flush it. At work right now so it'll be much later tonight in around 12 hours.


I used boiled distilled water and white vinegar to clean my radiator, about a 10:1 mix.


----------



## toggLesss

I got my 10/12mm petg tubing today & does it look small. I usually go 16mm acrylic in my hardline builds. Would 16mm be too big or should i stick with 12?


----------



## Petehmb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> I used boiled distilled water and white vinegar to clean my radiator, about a 10:1 mix.


Got this reply from HWL on the radiator:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HWL Rep*
> That's a normal appearance when brass is exposed to an open flame during soldering and is then rinsed in a light acid solution.
> 
> All the radiators are like that, there is no practically feasible way to clean them as one could the external parts of the radiator.
> 
> .....
> 
> You normally shouldn't need to do any flushing.
> 
> But if you must, simply run water through the radiator for a few minutes.


I replied to the first email with "What would you recommend for an initial cleaning/flushing? I've seen debates on vinegar, tap water, distilled water, all kinds of stuff. Figure I should just ask you since you made the radiator to begin with." and got the "water through it for a few minutes" as a reply. So...I guess I'll just go with distilled water + a tiny bit of some sort of biocide stuff? Any recommendations on where to get both?


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petehmb*
> 
> Got this reply from HWL on the radiator:
> I replied to the first email with "What would you recommend for an initial cleaning/flushing? I've seen debates on vinegar, tap water, distilled water, all kinds of stuff. Figure I should just ask you since you made the radiator to begin with." and got the "water through it for a few minutes" as a reply. So...I guess I'll just go with distilled water + a tiny bit of some sort of biocide stuff? Any recommendations on where to get both?


Yeah I would go by what the manufacturer recommends. If you are in the US you can get distilled water at any grocery store. The biocide you can get at like PerformancePC or other watercooling suppliers, you can also get it from Amazon. https://www.amazon.com/Petras-Tech-Nuke-Concentrated-Biocide/dp/B008EH4STK/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1500589536&sr=8-2&keywords=water+cooling+biocide


----------



## toggLesss




----------



## shermanpenny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toggLesss*
> 
> I got my 10/12mm petg tubing today & does it look small. I usually go 16mm acrylic in my hardline builds. Would 16mm be too big or should i stick with 12?


Well, I'm about to finish my build with 16/14mm PETGs. Using that size does make the insides of the case look so packed. That's why I'm also using the TT RGB 16/14mm fittings. They'll look lovely.


----------



## Jowersman

Hey guys/gals. I currently have a mini itx build in a Silverstone SG13B. I was going through the Ncase website and noticed they have this carrying case with the SG13B pictured... its the Tactik Duffle. Will my itx case fit? The dimensional specs are confusing to me. Thanks!


----------



## Ragsters

What is the best 92mm casr fan for exhaust?


----------



## galletabah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> What is the best 92mm casr fan for exhaust?


nfa9x14 slim or nf b9 redux 25mm


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *galletabah*
> 
> nfa9x14 slim or nf b9 redux 25mm


Is the 14 slim the newer one? I like it but Im afraid of it being too loud. Anyone have any experience with it? Review?


----------



## galletabah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Is the 14 slim the newer one? I like it but Im afraid of it being too loud. Anyone have any experience with it? Review?


I have two and I just bought two more. Silent like sky


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *galletabah*
> 
> I have two and I just bought two more. Silent like sky


Darn. Just bought the Redux. Should I cancel? Just want something super quiet.


----------



## galletabah

Yes I test the redux, and not move more air than the slim.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *galletabah*
> 
> Yes I test the redux, and not move more air than the slim.


Can you repeat that? Im not sure what you are saying.


----------



## galletabah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Can you repeat that? Im not sure what you are saying.


slim 14mm move more aire than the redux 25mm


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *galletabah*
> 
> slim 14mm move more aire than the redux 25mm


Ok. Did the old switcheroo and got the slim version.


----------



## Petehmb

So my motherboard appears to have 1 PWM connecter and 2 other fan connectors. I have 2 fans plus a pump that I want to be temp-sensative (ie, not run at max all the time). The fans are noiseblocker e-loop PWM fans, 800-1500 rpm, and the pump is a swiftech apogee drive 2 (MCP35X pump). I bought a PWM splitter, but not quite sure if it's the RIGHT splitter / how to wire this up.


----------



## cadger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petehmb*
> 
> So my motherboard appears to have 1 PWM connecter and 2 other fan connectors. I have 2 fans plus a pump that I want to be temp-sensative (ie, not run at max all the time). The fans are noiseblocker e-loop PWM fans, 800-1500 rpm, and the pump is a swiftech apogee drive 2 (MCP35X pump). I bought a PWM splitter, but not quite sure if it's the RIGHT splitter / how to wire this up.


Plug the 4 PIN pump header in the the CPU header on the mobo. Plug the splitter into one of the other headers and then plug the two fans into the splitter.


----------



## pez

I found one of the 92mm Slim Noctuas to be rather crappy sounding after a certain RPM. If you can run it under 1k RPM it's probably great, but the noise profile of it was irritating.

EDIT: NF-A9x14 is what it was


----------



## galletabah

I have no problems with my 4 units, at all rpm


----------



## pez

They push good air, but it was most certainly the loudest fan in my system.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> They push good air, but it was most certainly the loudest fan in my system.


Please don't say that. Did you have them running full speed? Will have them at the lowest RPM as possible.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Please don't say that. Did you have them running full speed? Will have them at the lowest RPM as possible.


I had them running on a fan curve (albeit a terrible one -- thanks Gigabyte BIOS). I couldn't tell you the exact RPM they were at, but even with the LNA I couldn't find the right curve for them. I could get them to be quiet, but not to the point where it was pushing enough air to even be worth it to keep it in my system. I thought it was because I had the fan under the GPU at first, but I put it in the back temporarily and it was less than ideal.

However, keep in mind: for whatever reason my fan could have been faulty. I don't think it was, but who knows. I'm also pretty particular to not only noise, but the noise profile (i.e. I don't mind fan noise as long as it's a nice consistent airflow sound). I'm running F120MPs, which at max RPM are surprisingly quiet.


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I had them running on a fan curve (albeit a terrible one -- thanks Gigabyte BIOS). I couldn't tell you the exact RPM they were at, but even with the LNA I couldn't find the right curve for them. I could get them to be quiet, but not to the point where it was pushing enough air to even be worth it to keep it in my system. I thought it was because I had the fan under the GPU at first, but I put it in the back temporarily and it was less than ideal.
> 
> However, keep in mind: for whatever reason my fan could have been faulty. I don't think it was, but who knows. I'm also pretty particular to not only noise, but the noise profile (i.e. I don't mind fan noise as long as it's a nice consistent airflow sound). I'm running F120MPs, which at max RPM are surprisingly quiet.


I can agree with that, I used to have a Phantkes case and found their fans to be very good. I am currently using Noiseblocker fans and find them to be the same way. My fans aren't loud, I can hear them but find the sound hardly offensive.


----------



## pez

I'll be excited to do some more looking into the Dark Rock TF2 (I think I got the name right). I'd love to put my entire system on air, but I'm afraid that cooler is not going to allow me to keep my hybrid mounted to the bracket







.


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I'll be excited to do some more looking into the Dark Rock TF2 (I think I got the name right). I'd love to put my entire system on air, but I'm afraid that cooler is not going to allow me to keep my hybrid mounted to the bracket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


It's actually the Shadow Rock TF 2 http://www.bequiet.com/en/cpucooler/774, the Dark Rock hasn't been updated. The Shadow Rock is more compact though.



That is the Dark Rock TF mounted in my M1, I do think there is enough room for a 120mm radiator.


----------



## pez

Ah sorry, yes. I know it was supposedly going to be the true C14 successor since we can't really gracefully get a C14S to work in our cases too well (without compromise).


----------



## Petehmb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> I can agree with that, I used to have a Phantkes case and found their fans to be very good. I am currently using Noiseblocker fans and find them to be the same way. My fans aren't loud, I can hear them but find the sound hardly offensive.


Which noiseblockers? I just bought the e-loops, haven't cranked anything up yet though still waiting on parts.


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petehmb*
> 
> Which noiseblockers? I just bought the e-loops, haven't cranked anything up yet though still waiting on parts.


I'm using the Multiframe, really nice fans.


----------



## Moravid

I recently upgraded from an APU+sound card setup to one with a Ryzen CPU+RX 560 on a Node 202. Do you guys know if the NCASE M1 would be suitable for me, I'm thinking I'd place the soundcard below the GPU on the 3rd slot which will be connected via M.2 to PCIE adaptor, to avoid the GPU pushing hot air into the soundcard I could again upgrade to a blowerfan which hopefully it would not be covered up by the soundcard, maybe a bottom intake fan can be placed for the purpose of cooling the GPU?


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moravid*
> 
> I recently upgraded from an APU+sound card setup to one with a Ryzen CPU+RX 560 on a Node 202. Do you guys know if the NCASE M1 would be suitable for me, I'm thinking I'd place the soundcard below the GPU on the 3rd slot which will be connected via M.2 to PCIE adaptor, to avoid the GPU pushing hot air into the soundcard I could again upgrade to a blowerfan which hopefully it would not be covered up by the soundcard, maybe a bottom intake fan can be placed for the purpose of cooling the GPU?


Which sound card do you have that you want to keep that badly? (I promise I don't mean malicious intent by that question)

It would almost be worth it to get a dedicated DAC+amp combo to avoid that altogether. You wouldn't have to deal with drivers either. However, I do understand that people value surround effects among others for gaming, etc.


----------



## Petehmb

I wonder....would a DAC fit under the GPU if there's nothing else down there?


----------



## Deeptek

It would fit under your monitor.


----------



## Moravid

It's a Xonar Essence STX, I would in fact prefer a dedicated DAC+amp setup if it has similar surround sound mixing the sound card provides as I use it almost exclusively for movie watching.


----------



## pez

I'm not familiar with any third party software for sound mixing, unless your onboard has it and it's usable. Once I finally switched over to a dedicated DAC and amp, I finally was ready for ITX. Ironically, my DAC and amp are about 1/2-1/3 the size of the NCASE







.


----------



## Ragsters

I personally use this external sound card. I pain $50 for it.


----------



## Jowersman

Considering using a blower style GPU and air CPU cooler, what is the best fan configuration for this case? I don't really want to use AIO and overclocking isn't a big deal (only going to game). Any tips would be great.


----------



## Ragsters

Wondering if Vega is going to fit.


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jowersman*
> 
> Considering using a blower style GPU and air CPU cooler, what is the best fan configuration for this case? I don't really want to use AIO and overclocking isn't a big deal (only going to game). Any tips would be great.


Blower style GPU is actually the recommended design and works best at removing heat from the case, not many people use it though. I am using a reference style GTX 980 atm and it works pretty good. There is just no good way of expelling the heat of an open air cooler out of this case and you end up with higher CPU temps.

If you are planning on a tower style cooler the best setup for fans is one 120mm fan set as intake on the right side of the fan bracket, this will feed cool air to the cooler, motherboard and PSU. Use on 92mm on the rear as exhaust.

Bottom intake fans have limited effectiveness. I am using them because they help keep my M.2 SSD cooler. If you use open air coolers they do help move the hot air up around the GPU and feed the GPU with fresh air.



This is mine, if you are using a top down cooler you don't really need any other fans.


----------



## pez

^This guy hit the nail on the head.

To add to that, if you're not worried about OC'ing the GPU, and using it on default settings, something like the Pascal/10-series FE coolers are PERFECT. The noise is perfectly acceptable and you will still maintain higher than base clocks on the GPU.

I think the blower GPU + tower cooler setup that rfarmer mentioned is about as perfect as it gets while also expelling the most heat out of the case (and out of the rear at that).


----------



## ggalaxyy

*Hello guys! I don't know if this is the right place to post this, but I just wanted to show my NCASE M1 build "Emerald Moon".*









It was built a few weeks ago. The whole process took several months and a lot of sweat blood and tears. This is my first ever water cooled system of many to come. I wanted to complete a system based upon the technique "straight pipes" that is with no PETG bends what so ever. It relies on over 30 fittings to complete the loop. Temperatures idle at 30-40~ and maxes out at ~70 @ small clocks.

The name Emerald Moon comes from a soundtrack in my favorite game of all times,


----------



## BaK2BaK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ggalaxyy*
> 
> *Hello guys! I don't know if this is the right place to post this, but I just wanted to show my NCASE M1 build "Emerald Moon".*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was built a few weeks ago. The whole process took several months and a lot of sweat blood and tears. This is my first ever water cooled system of many to come. I wanted to complete a system based upon the technique "straight pipes" that is with no PETG bends what so ever. It relies on over 30 fittings to complete the loop. Temperatures idle at 30-40~ and maxes out at ~70 @ small clocks.
> 
> The name Emerald Moon comes from a soundtrack in my favorite game of all times,


Very nice build, congrats!








Straight tubing makes it look very neat, along with great cable management!
Nothing much to say, everything looks quite perfect and well thought!
Hmm, maybe except that brown stuff at the back!


----------



## ggalaxyy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BaK2BaK*
> 
> Very nice build, congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Straight tubing makes it look very neat, along with great cable management!
> Nothing much to say, everything looks quite perfect and well thought!
> Hmm, maybe except that brown stuff at the back!


Thank you! Indeed they do, planning this monster took forever, but it looks nice when completed.

You would never believe how much **** I've received about that Noctua fan


----------



## Phazeshifta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ggalaxyy*
> 
> *Hello guys! I don't know if this is the right place to post this, but I just wanted to show my NCASE M1 build "Emerald Moon".*


I really wish I hadn't seen this...

Now I really want to replicate this in my Ncase (minus that silly Noctua fan on the radiator







)

Beautiful job!


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phazeshifta*
> 
> I really wish I hadn't seen this...
> 
> Now I really want to replicate this in my Ncase (minus that silly Noctua fan on the radiator
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Beautiful job!


Yeah I have seen his case on [H]ard and it is a really nice build, very time consuming though. The guys there have already given him hell over that fan so I am sure he is tired of hearing about it.


----------



## Petehmb

It's alive! Installed windows and completed my build today. Installing software and everything still but I ran across a hiccup - when I plug in my SSD, it kills the computer cold as if I pulled the power cable. Specifically, when I plug in the power cable to the SSD. Whether the SATA cable is in or not doesn't seem to matter.

1. Could be the SSD. The one I'm trying to use is an older used SSD. Don't know why that would kill the computer vs simply not working, but...

2. Could be the power cable. The cable I'm using is from a different PSU, because the one that came with the Corsair SF600 doesn't fit with the SSD mounted on the front panel. Connectors are too fat and won't plug in, and I didn't want to relocate the SSD.

I have another SSD on the way, brand new, so once I get that in I should be able to narrow it down further I think.

In the meantime, any ideas?


----------



## Petehmb

Yeah, yeah, I'll get around to the pics...right now just been installing software and whatnot. One thing I'm very happy about at the moment - AFTER running several benchmarks, I popped open HWMonitor to check temps and the CPU is sitting at 30 degrees C, maxed at 44 during the testing...the GPU is a cool 27 degrees and hit 29 during testing. And I haven't even set a fan curve or PWM stuff yet.


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petehmb*
> 
> It's alive! Installed windows and completed my build today. Installing software and everything still but I ran across a hiccup - when I plug in my SSD, it kills the computer cold as if I pulled the power cable. Specifically, when I plug in the power cable to the SSD. Whether the SATA cable is in or not doesn't seem to matter.
> 
> 1. Could be the SSD. The one I'm trying to use is an older used SSD. Don't know why that would kill the computer vs simply not working, but...
> 
> 2. Could be the power cable. The cable I'm using is from a different PSU, because the one that came with the Corsair SF600 doesn't fit with the SSD mounted on the front panel. Connectors are too fat and won't plug in, and I didn't want to relocate the SSD.
> 
> I have another SSD on the way, brand new, so once I get that in I should be able to narrow it down further I think.
> 
> In the meantime, any ideas?


I'd pull the SSD off the front mount temporarily and try the SF600 cable and see what happens.


----------



## Phazeshifta

I see a lot of builds that have used the 240 rad on bottom/92mm rad on side with the pump/res mounted horizontally, but I have yet to see anyone mount the pump vertically. I'm thinking of using:

https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-xres-100-ddc-mx-3-1-pwm-incl-pump

paired with a:

https://modmymods.com/barrow-ddc-pump-mounting-bracket-tcbj-ddf.html

to accomplish what I'm looking for.

According to EKWB, the pump/res combo is 121mm tall, doing some quick measurements, it seems there's about ~130mm vertical height on the front panel to work with.

With the pump mounted vertically, it would make filling and draining (just flip the case over and drain out the liquid) extremely easy. It seems like there's no downsides to doing the pump/res this way.

Has anyone tried this?


----------



## Petehmb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> I'd pull the SSD off the front mount temporarily and try the SF600 cable and see what happens.


Swapped cables today. His was from an EVGA power supply, mine is a corsair. The pins are wired differently.

Corsair SF600 is:
__--__
X X X
X O X

EVGA is:
__--__
X. X. X
X. X. O

Ordered a custom one from ensourced anyway though because the way the T connectors are for the cable, it will not plug into the power slot on an SSD mounted to the front without putting stress and bending the connector on the drive which I do not like. I may look into putting some spacers behind the drive but we'll see.


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petehmb*
> 
> Swapped cables today. His was from an EVGA power supply, mine is a corsair. The pins are wired differently.
> 
> Corsair SF600 is:
> __--__
> X X X
> X O X
> 
> EVGA is:
> __--__
> X. X. X
> X. X. O
> 
> Ordered a custom one from ensourced anyway though because the way the T connectors are for the cable, it will not plug into the power slot on an SSD mounted to the front without putting stress and bending the connector on the drive which I do not like. I may look into putting some spacers behind the drive but we'll see.


That would do it.


----------



## Phazeshifta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petehmb*
> 
> Swapped cables today. His was from an EVGA power supply, mine is a corsair. The pins are wired differently.
> 
> Corsair SF600 is:
> __--__
> X X X
> X O X
> 
> EVGA is:
> __--__
> X. X. X
> X. X. O
> 
> Ordered a custom one from ensourced anyway though because the way the T connectors are for the cable, it will not plug into the power slot on an SSD mounted to the front without putting stress and bending the connector on the drive which I do not like. I may look into putting some spacers behind the drive but we'll see.


You're lucky you didn't fry your computer. Using incorrectly pinned cables can do very, very bad things to your components and could potentially start a fire.

Never, ever use cables that you aren't 100% sure are pinned correctly.


----------



## Petehmb

Yeah...I think at the time my train of thought was just "it's a molex cable, for the same purpose, it's standardized...riiiiiiight?"


----------



## toggLesss

Getting ready to boot up for the first time


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toggLesss*
> 
> Getting ready to boot up for the first time
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Well it looks great, nice build.


----------



## Qrash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toggLesss*
> 
> Getting ready to boot up for the first time


Wow, what an impressive build! Post some temperatures to let us know how well the cooling works.


----------



## Petehmb

Looks very nice.

What do you guys recommend for free software for monitoring temps, benchmarking, and stress testing? So far I've just installed HWmonitor and 3dmark basic, which gives me the fire test for benchmarking, and that's about it. Using that though I'm seeing ~42 degrees for the GPU during benchmarking and it drops off quickly when exiting, and the CPU hits 55 max. Fan profile is on standard, haven't tried performance or max cooling or silent running yet.


----------



## Petehmb

Alright, finally got around to uploading pics and whatnot. Sorry it's not as nice and neat as some of your other build logs, but...here goes.

Parts list (reposting just so it's all in one place):
NCase M1 V5
ASRock Z270 Fatal1ty Gaming-ITX/AC
Intel i5 7600K 3.8 Ghz
G.Skill Ripjaws 32GB DDR4 3200
Western Digital M.2 256GB
Intel 3710 400GB SSD
Western Digital Blue 1TB SSD
EVGA 8GB GTX 1080
Corsair SF600
Swiftech Apogee Drive II Pump/CPU block combo (pump is an MCP35X)
Hardware Labs GTS 240 slim radiator
Noiseblocker E-loop B12-P 800-2000 rpm PWM fans
Watercool Heatkiller IV GPU block + backplate
Swiftech 90 degree fittings x6
Swiftech quick disconnects x2 (2 sets)
Swiftech 3/8" ID - 1/2" OD compression fittings
XSPC T fitting
XSPC male/male extenders
XSPC plugs
Swiftech ITX reservoir (for filling only)
Nonplasticized tubing 3/8" ID - 1/2" OD
Distilled water + P T Nuke
Noctua NT-H1 thermal paste

Obligatory box pic (some things not included like the memory, water pump box, etc because they either had no clear labels / markings or because I had already tossed them before this pic) (took pic after I finished the build)


Just finished mounting the GPU block:


Test fitment w/ motherboard, Apogee Drive II pump/block combo, GPU, memory, PSU etc installed.


Initial filling to get air bubbles out:


Not sure this video will work properly, but here goes:
http://vid1285.photobucket.com/albums/a600/Petehmb/Forum%20posts/Whistler/902DBAD7-D7F8-4736-98CF-D1AF0912A131_zps9bu06dwd.mp4

Bubbles looking good, GPU mounted, continuing leak testing:


Leak testing looks good, positioning for final filling before disconnecting reservoir:


Annnnnd done! (pardon the cable management...I'm going to clean that up when the custom cables arrive):





Will post better pics of my whole desk once I clean some other stuff off...currently have paperwork, extra keyboard/mouse, etc laying around. Also would like to get some wire channeling for the back.

Temps, because everyone loves seeing temps. This was after a couple hours of playing PUBG followed by web browsing with a bit of youtube thrown in. My apartment is 74 degrees F right now.


Overall, I'm pretty happy with the way this build turned out. Especially for being my first water-cooled build, and only my second mini-ITX build.


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petehmb*
> 
> Alright, finally got around to uploading pics and whatnot. Sorry it's not as nice and neat as some of your other build logs, but...here goes.
> 
> Parts list (reposting just so it's all in one place):
> NCase M1 V5
> Intel i5 7600K 3.8 Ghz
> G.Skill Ripjaws 32GB DDR4 3200
> Western Digital M.2 256GB
> Intel 3710 400GB SSD
> Western Digital Blue 1TB SSD
> EVGA 8GB GTX 1080
> Corsair SF600
> Swiftech Apogee Drive II Pump/CPU block combo (pump is an MCP35X)
> Hardware Labs GTS 240 slim radiator
> Noiseblocker E-loop B12-P 800-2000 rpm PWM fans
> Watercool Heatkiller IV GPU block + backplate
> Swiftech 90 degree fittings x6
> Swiftech quick disconnects x2 (2 sets)
> Swiftech 3/8" ID - 1/2" OD compression fittings
> XSPC T fitting
> XSPC male/male extenders
> XSPC plugs
> Swiftech ITX reservoir (for filling only)
> Nonplasticized tubing 3/8" ID - 1/2" OD
> Distilled water + P T Nuke
> Noctua NT-H1 thermal paste
> 
> Obligatory box pic (some things not included like the memory, water pump box, etc because they either had no clear labels / markings or because I had already tossed them before this pic) (took pic after I finished the build)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just finished mounting the GPU block:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Test fitment w/ motherboard, Apogee Drive II pump/block combo, GPU, memory, PSU etc installed.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Initial filling to get air bubbles out:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure this video will work properly, but here goes:
> http://vid1285.photobucket.com/albums/a600/Petehmb/Forum%20posts/Whistler/902DBAD7-D7F8-4736-98CF-D1AF0912A131_zps9bu06dwd.mp4
> 
> Bubbles looking good, GPU mounted, continuing leak testing:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leak testing looks good, positioning for final filling before disconnecting reservoir:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Annnnnd done! (pardon the cable management...I'm going to clean that up when the custom cables arrive):
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will post better pics of my whole desk once I clean some other stuff off...currently have paperwork, extra keyboard/mouse, etc laying around. Also would like to get some wire channeling for the back.
> 
> Temps, because everyone loves seeing temps. This was after a couple hours of playing PUBG followed by web browsing with a bit of youtube thrown in. My apartment is 74 degrees F right now.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall, I'm pretty happy with the way this build turned out. Especially for being my first water-cooled build, and only my second mini-ITX build.


Looking good, will be looking forward to seeing it with custom cables. Glad to see you are getting good temps.

I can tell you will be happy you used the reservoir like that, priming the Apogee with the FrozenQ reservoir can be a real PITA..

Now play some games and enjoy your M1.


----------



## ggalaxyy

I'm trying to figure out which 240mm radiator to use as bottom rad below my FE 1080 GPU block. I've used a EK SE240 before but It barely squeezed in and I might have even damaged the radiator slightly by forcing it in place so many times now. I'm interested in Hardwarelabs slim radiators after testing out a few GTS rad. I want enough space to let my Prolimatech fans breathe but also performance. I don't mind running the fans at 1200+ RPM (Am doing to use a 92mm Alphacool rad also in the same loop)


----------



## Qrash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ggalaxyy*
> 
> I'm trying to figure out which 240mm radiator to use as bottom rad below my FE 1080 GPU block. I've used a EK SE240 before but It barely squeezed in and I might have even damaged the radiator slightly by forcing it in place so many times now. I'm interested in Hardwarelabs slim radiators after testing out a few GTS rad. I want enough space to let my Prolimatech fans breathe but also performance. I don't mind running the fans at 1200+ RPM (Am doing to use a 92mm Alphacool rad also in the same loop)


I am not a liquid cooling expert, but I have read many people praise the Hardware Labs GTS 240 slim radiator for the bottom of the case. A recent post from Petehmb may be helpful.


----------



## shermanpenny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ggalaxyy*
> 
> I'm trying to figure out which 240mm radiator to use as bottom rad below my FE 1080 GPU block. I've used a EK SE240 before but It barely squeezed in and I might have even damaged the radiator slightly by forcing it in place so many times now. I'm interested in Hardwarelabs slim radiators after testing out a few GTS rad. I want enough space to let my Prolimatech fans breathe but also performance. I don't mind running the fans at 1200+ RPM (Am doing to use a 92mm Alphacool rad also in the same loop)


Actually, I think it is possible to use the EK SE240 and Prolimatech slim fans as I am currently using Magicool G3 240 Slim Radiator (pulled out from the market due to it's similarity to EK SE240 rad) and I mean they are both literally identical. I managed to pair it with 2 pieces of Silverstone Slim 240 PWM rad fans (FW121). The space between the rad fan combo and the GPU is about 8mm only (refer to pick below). Please note the config is pull exhaust. So that the space between the fans and open air is enough for the top part and bottom part (Note: The area at the rad fins can also be considered empty space for the fans to pull the air through and exhaust it at the bottom of the case which has a considerable 10mm clearance. Planning to raise the feet a bit so got more space below)


----------



## ggalaxyy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shermanpenny*
> 
> Actually, I think it is possible to use the EK SE240 and Prolimatech slim fans as I am currently using Magicool G3 240 Slim Radiator (pulled out from the market due to it's similarity to EK SE240 rad) and I mean they are both literally identical. I managed to pair it with 2 pieces of Silverstone Slim 240 PWM rad fans (FW121). The space between the rad fan combo and the GPU is about 8mm only (refer to pick below). Please note the config is pull exhaust. So that the space between the fans and open air is enough for the top part and bottom part (Note: The area at the rad fins can also be considered empty space for the fans to pull the air through and exhaust it at the bottom of the case which has a considerable 10mm clearance. Planning to raise the feet a bit so got more space below)


SE240 + slim fans works just fine in the NCASE M1 as I've used it my self before, but and it's a big but - It'll stress the case, the radiator and it's not the best rad possible for this case.


----------



## Petehmb

I'm pretty happy with the temps I'm getting from the hardware labs GTS 240. I was initially looking at the EK SE 240 as well and don't regret getting the HWL at all.


----------



## ggalaxyy

I'm super torn between getting the Hardware Labs 240 GTS or the Darkside LP 240. :/ :/ :/


----------



## Petehmb

Is there a particular reason you're stuck on putting the rad in the bottom rather than the side bracket? Are you doing a window mod or something? You'll have a bit more room and cooling performance using the side bracket IMO.


----------



## ggalaxyy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petehmb*
> 
> Is there a particular reason you're stuck on putting the rad in the bottom rather than the side bracket? Are you doing a window mod or something? You'll have a bit more room and cooling performance using the side bracket IMO.


I can't fit the 92mm radiator with a 240 on the side bracket (I really want to use that 92mm radiator lol)


----------



## Petehmb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ggalaxyy*
> 
> I can't fit the 92mm radiator with a 240 on the side bracket (I really want to use that 92mm radiator lol)


Lol. I kinda felt the same for a bit as far as wanting both the 240 + 92, but after looking into the temps people were getting on higher-end / hotter components than I planned to use, WITHOUT the 92 rad and only using a 240, I felt comfortable enough to nix it in the build. Basically I saw everyone using i7s, 1080ti, etc and I'm here with an i5 and 1080.


----------



## ggalaxyy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petehmb*
> 
> Lol. I kinda felt the same for a bit as far as wanting both the 240 + 92, but after looking into the temps people were getting on higher-end / hotter components than I planned to use, WITHOUT the 92 rad and only using a 240, I felt comfortable enough to nix it in the build. Basically I saw everyone using i7s, 1080ti, etc and I'm here with an i5 and 1080.


temps? I can't use the side bracket radiator anyway as I plan to use a DDC pump/reservoar combo.


----------



## Petehmb

I was seeing people getting into the 60s with i7 and 1080ti, mine sits below 50-55 for CPU and in the low 40s for the GPU.



edit - to be fair though, I haven't stress tested mine, this was just from playing PUBG and Rocket League for a little while. Also I may not have grabbed the temp properly, I cranked up the monitor maybe halfway through rather than from boot to game to idle.

edit #2 - ok, here's a better snapshot, I made sure to crank up the monitoring well before gaming. Had a separate window playing videos in the background for audio, plus steam, plus discord, plus PUBG.



edit #3 - according to CAM, my GPU hits 47 C at 99% load. CPU is at 46 degrees at ~35% load. This is in-game in PUBG.


----------



## Ragsters

Have anyone done 



 mod yet?


----------



## pez

Delidded the 7700K and TL;DR I dropped at least 18C in load temps. I've got to fine tune my OC (voltage is still spiking to 1.28v -- admittedly my OC is really sloppy), but I'm very happy with the results...a couple pics from my adventures:



http://imgur.com/kwcQv


Once I've used my system for a couple weeks, I'll be happy to take one of my SSDs out and get rid of yet another cable. Trying to wait for a good deal on a M.2 1TB drive, but patience is nearly getting the best of me.


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Delidded the 7700K and TL;DR I dropped at least 18C in load temps. I've got to fine tune my OC (voltage is still spiking to 1.28v -- admittedly my OC is really sloppy), but I'm very happy with the results...a couple pics from my adventures:
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/kwcQv
> 
> 
> Once I've used my system for a couple weeks, I'll be happy to take one of my SSDs out and get rid of yet another cable. Trying to wait for a good deal on a M.2 1TB drive, but patience is nearly getting the best of me.


I agree with you on the 1TB M.2. The SATA 3 ones aren't too bad, but the PCI 3 X 4 ones are stupid expensive.

Nice job on the delid.


----------



## Qrash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Delidded the 7700K and TL;DR I dropped at least 18C in load temps. I've got to fine tune my OC (voltage is still spiking to 1.28v -- admittedly my OC is really sloppy), but I'm very happy with the results...a couple pics from my adventures:
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/kwcQv
> 
> 
> Once I've used my system for a couple weeks, I'll be happy to take one of my SSDs out and get rid of yet another cable. Trying to wait for a good deal on a M.2 1TB drive, but patience is nearly getting the best of me.


Question about the delid: Did you relid the IHS, that is reattach it with an adhesive or leave it loose and held in place by the socket lid?


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> I agree with you on the 1TB M.2. The SATA 3 ones aren't too bad, but the PCI 3 X 4 ones are stupid expensive.
> 
> Nice job on the delid.


Yeah...the Evo 850 1TB was in my sites, but I figured if I have two PCIe x4....I should just go ahead and do it. I mean, I went somewhat 'all-out' with the rest of the build...so why not







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qrash*
> 
> Question about the delid: Did you relid the IHS, that is reattach it with an adhesive or leave it loose and held in place by the socket lid?


I used the Rockit 88 kit, so re-lidding was quite easy. I just used a small dab of super glue in each corner of the IHS to relid. This was the first time I did an actual relid as with my 4770k and 4790k before it I just set it back on and allowed the clamp on the mobo socket to hold it in place. I don't take my CPU out enough to really justify trying to do something silly with silicon. I relidded this time just to try it honestly, but I don't see a real reason to relid it unless you do a lot of chip swapping/testing or in warranty case, you want to put silicone on it to try and have a successful RMA







.


----------



## Steen447

Does anyone know where I can purchase a 90 degree angled PCI-e power connector? I saw them on ebay once. I might buy a MSI GTX 1070 Aero ITX but I don't think it will fit properly, given its 129mm heigt.


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Steen447*
> 
> Does anyone know where I can purchase a 90 degree angled PCI-e power connector? I saw them on ebay once. I might buy a MSI GTX 1070 Aero ITX but I don't think it will fit properly, given its 129mm heigt.


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Right-Angle-Female-8-Pin-PCI-E-to-8-Pin-Video-Card-Adpted-Power-Adpt-/332337803681?hash=item4d60e071a1:g:cxYAAOSwHoFXqgf8

Like that?


----------



## Steen447

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Right-Angle-Female-8-Pin-PCI-E-to-8-Pin-Video-Card-Adpted-Power-Adpt-/332337803681?hash=item4d60e071a1:g:cxYAAOSwHoFXqgf8
> 
> Like that?


That's the kind of product I'm talking about indeed, although I see those are pretty expensive. It's probably better to buy a different graphics card.


----------



## pez

Yeah, for a MSI Aero, it's probably not worth the hassle. The EVGA cards perform really well in the NCASE with 2x120mm fans underneath them if you really desire a AIB. Otherwise, FE cards or FE-based hybrid cards do even better.


----------



## rpnp7

I had a question regarding the Ncase M1 acoustics/sound/noise.
Although 90% of the system sound is dependent on your components I wanted to know about the 10% being the case itself. The Ncase M1 just loses it's side panels using clips instead of a sealed sliding door on most other cases. Do you personally think compared to the other cases there is a slight increase in noise using this case if u r aiming for a strictly *PIN DROP SILENT build*? I will ONLY be using the PC for surfing the new & word doc's so *I don't want to hear any sounds from the PC AT ALL*.
I will use a air cooler from noctua or bequiet for the build to get as silent as possible.

Would love your comments, suggestions, & advice!


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rpnp7*
> 
> I had a question regarding the Ncase M1 acoustics/sound/noise.
> Although 90% of the system sound is dependent on your components I wanted to know about the 10% being the case itself. The Ncase M1 just loses it's side panels using clips instead of a sealed sliding door on most other cases. Do you personally think compared to the other cases there is a slight increase in noise using this case if u r aiming for a strictly *PIN DROP SILENT build*? I will ONLY be using the PC for surfing the new & word doc's so *I don't want to hear any sounds from the PC AT ALL*.
> I will use a air cooler from noctua or bequiet for the build to get as silent as possible.
> 
> Would love your comments, suggestions, & advice!


If you really want a silent case you should go with something like this Fractal Design Define Nano S Black Window Silent Mini ITX Mini Tower Computer Case https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811352062

I have a Dark Rock TF in my M1 and it is extremely quiet, but there is a very slight fan hum. This comes more from the large amount of ventilation holes in the Ncase than from the clip panels.


----------



## rpnp7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> If you really want a silent case you should go with something like this Fractal Design Define Nano S Black Window Silent Mini ITX Mini Tower Computer Case https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811352062
> 
> I have a Dark Rock TF in my M1 and it is extremely quiet, but there is a very slight fan hum. This comes more from the large amount of ventilation holes in the Ncase than from the clip panels.


The dark rock TF only fits in the M1 with certain Mobo's correct?
It also touches or pushed the GPU I'm guessing or that depends on the type of MOBO aswell?

What is the 2nd best air cooler after the bequiet TF for silence and cooling?


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rpnp7*
> 
> The dark rock TF only fits in the M1 with certain Mobo's correct?
> It also touches or pushed the GPU I'm guessing or that depends on the type of MOBO aswell?
> 
> What is the 2nd best air cooler after the bequiet TF for silence and cooling?


I am using mine with a Gigabyte G1 Gaming 5 and it works fine, I know it also works with the Asrock Z270 Fatal1ty. The only one I know it really won't work with is the Asus Strix because of the large heat sink by the rear IO area.

The absolute best air cooler for the M1 is the original Noctua NH-C14 if you can actually find one, Noctua discontinued them and the C14S is too tall. The others I see most used are the Noctua NH-U9S and NH-D9L.


----------



## rpnp7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> I am using mine with a Gigabyte G1 Gaming 5 and it works fine, I know it also works with the Asrock Z270 Fatal1ty. The only one I know it really won't work with is the Asus Strix because of the large heat sink by the rear IO area.
> 
> The absolute best air cooler for the M1 is the original Noctua NH-C14 if you can actually find one, Noctua discontinued them and the C14S is too tall. The others I see most used are the Noctua NH-U9S and NH-D9L.


Wonder if TF would fit as good with:
http://www.ncix.com/detail/asrock-x370-gaming-itx-ac-amd-am4-5f-141621.htm


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rpnp7*
> 
> Wonder if TF would fit as good with:
> http://www.ncix.com/detail/asrock-x370-gaming-itx-ac-amd-am4-5f-141621.htm


Actually I guess there is a different problem with the Dark Rock on the X370, a guy over at [H]ard forum posted these modifications he had to make to his backplate for it to work with the Asrock.


http://imgur.com/uTtgDk8




http://imgur.com/KGXzMiV


----------



## rpnp7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> Actually I guess there is a different problem with the Dark Rock on the X370, a guy over at [H]ard forum posted these modifications he had to make to his backplate for it to work with the Asrock.
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/uTtgDk8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/KGXzMiV


Well that just killed the mood.
Damet.

Got a link to that post?


----------



## rpnp7

Anyone here have a way to make your 2 x 3.5" HDD at the top right look aesthetically better?
Like a full black cover on the outer HDD to make it look like a black case or something?
Anything you can buy from anywhere for this sort of a aesthetic mod?


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rpnp7*
> 
> Well that just killed the mood.
> Damet.
> 
> Got a link to that post?


Yeah tell me about it, I was thinking seriously about a switch to Ryzen and this was the motherboard I was going with.

Welcome to the wonderful world of m-itx.


----------



## rpnp7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> Yeah tell me about it, I was thinking seriously about a switch to Ryzen and this was the motherboard I was going with.
> 
> Welcome to the wonderful world of m-itx.


What sucks is Asus has 0 news about releasing AM4 Mini-Itx.
Ryzen has been out for SO LONG & still nothing.


----------



## Petehmb

Mine's dead silent when web browsing. Fans idle at 800 rpm and keep it straight up cold. Water pump is on PWM so barely makes any noise either. I hear it for just a split second as it starts up when I boot and that's it. Nice and quiet after that. My AC is louder.


----------



## rpnp7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petehmb*
> 
> Mine's dead silent when web browsing. Fans idle at 800 rpm and keep it straight up cold. Water pump is on PWM so barely makes any noise either. I hear it for just a split second as it starts up when I boot and that's it. Nice and quiet after that. My AC is louder.


Even your pwm pump is that silent?
Surprising as I've heard pump's tend to make more noise in a quiet system even compared to fans.
What pump do you have?


----------



## Petehmb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petehmb*
> 
> Mine's dead silent when web browsing. Fans idle at 800 rpm and keep it straight up cold. Water pump is on PWM so barely makes any noise either. I hear it for just a split second as it starts up when I boot and that's it. Nice and quiet after that. My AC is louder.


Swiftech Apogee Drive II. It's a CPU block / pump combo that uses the MCP 35X.

http://www.swiftech.com/mcp35x12vdcpump.aspx
Quote:


> Variable speed control via PWM thru the motherboard, *from 1300 rpm for completely silent operation*, to 4500 rpm for ultra high flow performance;


I don't know that it's 100% silent, but I don't notice it.

If you're one of those people that can "hear" when a TV is on even with nothing playing / audio muted, then you'll hear the pump a bit. Other than that, when I'm just web browsing and such, yeah...don't notice it.

One key thing though is to be careful about getting all the air bubbles out when you're filling your loop. Any air, even the tiniest bubbles, will make more noise going through the pump.


----------



## rfarmer

I had the Apogee Drive II when my M1 was watercooled and found that as long as the pump was below 50% it was very quiet. Over 50% and especially at 100% it was noticeable.


----------



## rpnp7

Thanks guys.
Wondering how good asrock is with their mob's atleast compared to my fav Asus since I'm looking for a good mini-itx mobo for the ncase m1 & my ryzen 5 1600 or ryzen 7 1700.


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rpnp7*
> 
> Thanks guys.
> Wondering how good asrock is with their mob's atleast compared to my fav Asus since I'm looking for a good mini-itx mobo for the ncase m1 & my ryzen 5 1600 or ryzen 7 1700.


Right now they seem to make the best of the m-itx AM4 mobos, you could wait for Asus but who knows when they might release one.

https://www.overclock3d.net/news/cpu_mainboard/asus_is_set_to_release_two_mini-itx_am4/1 OC3D posted about a possible upcoming Asus AM4 itx mobo, but I have been unable to find any other posts on any sites about it.


----------



## rpnp7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> Right now they seem to make the best of the m-itx AM4 mobos, you could wait for Asus but who knows when they might release one.
> 
> https://www.overclock3d.net/news/cpu_mainboard/asus_is_set_to_release_two_mini-itx_am4/1 OC3D posted about a possible upcoming Asus AM4 itx mobo, but I have been unable to find any other posts on any sites about it.


Does say October so I guess I could only hope.
Wonder if it would be able to fit with the bequiet TF cpu cooler.


----------



## rpnp7

Anyone know what's a better performer between the *noctua u9s & noctua d9l both with dual fans in the ncase m1 case* specifically?

*According to statistics (link below) the noctua U9S is a better performer* than the D9L but I'm *not sure which 1 would be better in this computer case specifically*.
http://www.guru3d.com/articles-pages/noctua-nh-d9l-and-nh-u9s-cpu-cooler-review,8.html

If the answer is Noctua U9S then which orientation is better with 2 intake fans installed at the bottom?
- Vertically exhausting at the top?
- Horizontally exhausting out the back with the 2nd fan attached to the cpu cooler itself?
- Horizontally exhausting out the back with the 2nd fan attached to the back of the case?

Thanks.


----------



## Qrash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rpnp7*
> 
> Anyone know what's a better performer between the *noctua u9s & noctua d9l both with dual fans in the ncase m1 case* specifically?
> 
> *According to statistics (link below) the noctua U9S is a better performer* than the D9L but I'm *not sure which 1 would be better in this computer case specifically*.
> http://www.guru3d.com/articles-pages/noctua-nh-d9l-and-nh-u9s-cpu-cooler-review,8.html
> 
> If the answer is Noctua U9S then which orientation is better with 2 intake fans installed at the bottom?
> - Vertically exhausting at the top?
> - Horizontally exhausting out the back with the 2nd fan attached to the cpu cooler itself?
> - Horizontally exhausting out the back with the 2nd fan attached to the back of the case?
> 
> Thanks.


I have not seen too many build using the NH-D9L, but the ones I did see had good cooling results that their owners were satisfied with. I would say that either will be sufficient, though they do not provide as much cooling capacity as larger heatsinks such as Noctua's NH-C14S (or the now rare NH-C14) or the be quiet! Dark Rock TF. As always, careful consideration of a CPU cooler's overall dimensions must be combined with knowledge about a motherboard's CPU socket location and its proximity to other components to determine if a CPU cooler is compatible with a particular motherboard.


----------



## Petehmb

Honestly, aside from cost...I'm amazed I never tried water cooling before. Sure it's a bit trickier, but I'm very happy that I did it.


----------



## FlamingCrayon

Does anyone know if these pins can be bought separately?



Looking at making my own side panel


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlamingCrayon*
> 
> Does anyone know if these pins can be bought separately?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking at making my own side panel


I would make an account on [H]ard forum and ask Necere in this thread. https://hardforum.com/threads/ncase-m1-a-crowdfunded-mini-itx-case-updates-in-first-post.1717132/

He is the case designer.


----------



## rpnp7

Someone seriously needs to do an instruction video step by step on how to achieve this hdd led mod on their ncase m1:





He has a website where he answers some questions about it but never ends up going through with any tutorial:
http://oliver.st/blog/ncase-m1/

There were people willing to pay $5 each just for a tutorial on this but he just vanished later.
If anyone has done this or knows how, please help us all out. A video tutorial step by step would be the best!

Thanks!


----------



## ggalaxyy

... isn't is just placing a LED underneath the case and plug it in to the HDD header on the motherboard....?


----------



## rpnp7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ggalaxyy*
> 
> ... isn't is just placing a LED underneath the case and plug it in to the HDD header on the motherboard....?


Doesn't seem like it at all.
Look at the parts he had to buy to be able to do that.
Also, im not too experienced with modding of any sort.


----------



## FlamingCrayon

You don't need all those parts to drive an LED. I'm sure your motherboard has current limiting on the HDD LED header.


----------



## pez

Yeah, you only need the LED and the power cable to route it...and then your mobo header does the rest.


----------



## rpnp7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Yeah, you only need the LED and the power cable to route it...and then your mobo header does the rest.


Sorry I'm not too experienced.
Can you try and link me exactly what I would need to by as maybe an example?
I want the white led to be my hdd flash underneath just like the video shows.
If possible I'd also like to mod the main switch to have that halo white glow that the video shows aswell.

Is this all I need?
http://www.performance-pcs.com/mod-smart-tailed-3mm-led-w-2-pin-mobo-header-connector-white.html

As for the vandal switch install and or the hdd led install, do I need to modify the case in any way?
I want to keep the front looking exactly the same including the I/o ports except the power switch.

Thanks.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rpnp7*
> 
> Sorry I'm not too experienced.
> Can you try and link me exactly what I would need to by as maybe an example?
> I want the white led to be my hdd flash underneath just like the video shows.
> If possible I'd also like to mod the main switch to have that halo white glow that the video shows aswell.
> 
> Is this all I need?
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/mod-smart-tailed-3mm-led-w-2-pin-mobo-header-connector-white.html
> 
> As for the vandal switch install and or the hdd led install, do I need to modify the case in any way?
> I want to keep the front looking exactly the same including the I/o ports except the power switch.
> 
> Thanks.


That LED looks like exactly what you'd need. I've seen the button mod done before, but I can't recall what modification is needed for it. I'm not sure if it's just as simple as removing the button.

For the underglow, however, you'd just need something like what you linked and a way to mount it.


----------



## Scotty99

Not to hijack this thread but has anyone seen this from lian li:
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811112575

Slightly bigger in all dimensions but a lot cheaper than the N case. They say it supports a 240 rad but im not sure how you would pull that off, i guess on the top but only with a sfx psu?

Anyways just thought it was cool, and didnt really wanna make its own thread.


----------



## Daveleaf

My ryzen build
1600x, POS Asrock itx board, 16 gigs flarex
2x GTS 240mm
2x A12x15
2x slipstreams 12mm
Apogee Drive ii (had on hand)
Bunch of el cheapo but pretty good chinesium fittings
290x on block (had on hand)

Not the best pics just some shot on phone









Shows some OC, and temps
Hate the MB, can't figure out how to undervolt it.


----------



## Deeptek

I spy an Ncase.


----------



## Sazexa

I'm sure those pins can be bought separately, but, they use a special soldering process to make it fit so perfectly and to mate it with the aluminum panels.


----------



## rpnp7

Whoever can provide me a solid answer to this question, I swear I'll love ya forever














*Check out that video from 1:10-1:30 very carefully.*
You'll see how he has 100% used the same HDD mount that comes with the Ncase M1.

*My question is how did he mount in that way?*

Q: Did he use 3M on the PSU?
- Personally I doubt it because it would cause vibrations from the 2 x HDD with that much weight.

Q: Did he mount it in some other way?
If so, did it require modification to the case in any way?

Thanks.


----------



## ggalaxyy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rpnp7*
> 
> Whoever can provide me a solid answer to this question, I swear I'll love ya forever
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Check out that video from 1:10-1:30 very carefully.*
> You'll see how he has 100% used the same HDD mount that comes with the Ncase M1.
> 
> *My question is how did he mount in that way?*
> 
> Q: Did he use 3M on the PSU?
> - Personally I doubt it because it would cause vibrations from the 2 x HDD with that much weight.
> 
> Q: Did he mount it in some other way?
> If so, did it require modification to the case in any way?
> 
> Thanks.


He most probably screwed it straight into the front panel.


----------



## rpnp7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ggalaxyy*
> 
> He most probably screwed it straight into the front panel.


So he modified the case to do that huh?
Damn.









I want that without any modification.









For the slim optical drive, which one between these 2 do I need?
Not sure about the male/female things for cables:

https://www.amazon.ca/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=SATA+22Pin+Male+to+Slim+SATA+13Pin+Female+Adapter%2C+Slim+SATA+Adapter%2C+2.5"+Sata+22Pin+to+Slim+13pin+female+Converter


----------



## Scotty99

Could this case fit two 120 aio's?

For example, say a nzxt x42 and a MSI seahawk 1080ti.


----------



## Qrash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Could this case fit two 120 aio's?
> 
> For example, say a nzxt x42 and a MSI seahawk 1080ti.


Yes, I have seen this sort of build though you must be careful about the width of the radiatiors. Also, that's a lot of hosing to fit somewhere inside the case. Be careful your graphics card doesn't exceed the height limit of the case, which is 140 mm. There must be enough room for the hoses and the PCI-E power connectors or else the side panel can't be attached.


----------



## Scotty99

Awesome, looks like ill be digging a bit more into what exactly will fit.

My second question would be dust filters, can the demcifilter models be fitted to the inside of the panels so they arent visible?

Like these:
https://www.amazon.com/DEMCiflex-Filter-NCASE-Bottom-Black/dp/B01CKP3ZEA/ref=pd_sim_147_9?_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_i=B01CKP3ZEA&pd_rd_r=PPZR5Q1CP064RMJATHHR&pd_rd_w=oaECG&pd_rd_wg=xqVA7&psc=1&refRID=PPZR5Q1CP064RMJATHHR

If so id buy two sides, a top and bottom.

Thanks.


----------



## Qrash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Awesome, looks like ill be digging a bit more into what exactly will fit.
> 
> My second question would be dust filters, can the demcifilter models be fitted to the inside of the panels so they arent visible?
> 
> Like these:
> https://www.amazon.com/DEMCiflex-Filter-NCASE-Bottom-Black/dp/B01CKP3ZEA/ref=pd_sim_147_9?_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_i=B01CKP3ZEA&pd_rd_r=PPZR5Q1CP064RMJATHHR&pd_rd_w=oaECG&pd_rd_wg=xqVA7&psc=1&refRID=PPZR5Q1CP064RMJATHHR
> 
> If so id buy two sides, a top and bottom.
> 
> Thanks.


Other people have purchasd the DEMCiflex filters and report that they are very effective at filtering dust and other debris. However, they do restrict the airflow so temperatures will be higher. You will have to decide if the magnitude of the tradeoff is acceptable.

The M1 panels are made of aluminum so the magnetic frames on DEMCiflex filters will not attach directly to the panels. DEMCiflex sells peel-and-stick magnets that you will need for the M1. On the DEMCiflex website they sell filters specifically for the M1 and these come with the peel and stick magnets. The Amazon listing is labelled "DEMCiflex Dust Filter for NCASE M1", but the page doesn't clearly state if the peel and stick magnets are included. However, the review from sonicd0012 states:

_I like how this magnetically attaches. Definitely a must buy for your Ncase. You will be happy to know that the filter does its job!_

So I think you will be fine ordering this item from Amazon. Good luck!


----------



## Scotty99

Yep been reading a bit, might just use the included filters for a bit as thats going to be the only intake.

As for rad fitment ive browsed around a bit and two AIO's is defintiely doable but i havent seen one use a h80i v2, is the radiator on that model too thick for this case? Ive only seen people use h75.


----------



## Qrash

According to what I've read, the H80i v2 is too thick for a push-pull fan arrangement and the hoses are stiff. I think I may have seen only one build with the H80 and I'm not sure if that was a v2. The H75 works well, is thinner, and has more flexible hoses. Note, I am not an expert on liquid cooling.


----------



## Ragsters

The biggest reason that makes the H75 radiator ideal over any other is the flexible hoses.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Could this case fit two 120 aio's?
> 
> For example, say a nzxt x42 and a MSI seahawk 1080ti.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Yep been reading a bit, might just use the included filters for a bit as thats going to be the only intake.
> 
> As for rad fitment ive browsed around a bit and two AIO's is defintiely doable but i havent seen one use a h80i v2, is the radiator on that model too thick for this case? Ive only seen people use h75.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> The biggest reason that makes the H75 radiator ideal over any other is the flexible hoses.


Yep, this. A H80 might be possible, but the hoses will be at angles that could eventually lead to them kinking and that's just no bueno. But as for two AIOs, I'm currently running a similar situation so that you're requesting:


http://imgur.com/MA6gS


----------



## Scotty99

Thanks for reply, what kind of temps do you get on each component with that setup? Im looking at putting a 1080ti hybrid and 8700k delidded into one of these things.

Im kind of waffling between a 240 for the cpu and going with a high end air cooler like a strix, or the dual aio idea. Anyone wanna chime in on which would be the better option?


----------



## pez

With the delidded 7700K, 4.7 @ 1.28v (vcore hasn't been tuned in, so can probably do 4.7 at a much lower voltage) it's peaking at 76 and 75 on the cores in the most taxing game I've played. The GPU usually peaks at 65...overall pretty happy with it considering the size







.


----------



## galletabah

playing bf1 2k 144hz at 4,8ghz 1,290v I get 72 max peak with a c14 cooler. Probably yoy have too low rpm?


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *galletabah*
> 
> playing bf1 2k 144hz at 4,8ghz 1,290v I get 72 max peak with a c14 cooler. Probably yoy have too low rpm?


Well there's a couple things to take into consideration here. BF1 gets my CPU pretty hot, but even Overwatch and more recently Fortnite has gotten my CPU hotter than BF1 ever has. Also, your C14 is still a much better cooler than the H75. I've got 1800 RPM fans on the H75, but I'm not going to put louder and faster fans on it than I have now. I've found a happy medium between noise and temps for now.

I also am running just two fans as intake on the sides. I'm considering putting a couple more back on the bottom, but there's a turbulence factor I have to consider as well.


----------



## Scotty99

Hmm pez in your opinion would i be better off with a 240 rad for CPU and just get a big air cooled gpu like the strix? I really want to avoid a full loop, im lazy and just ya lol.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Hmm pez in your opinion would i be better off with a 240 rad for CPU and just get a big air cooled gpu like the strix? I really want to avoid a full loop, im lazy and just ya lol.


I had a STRIX Ti and to get good temps on the GPU, you had to run it at a pretty high fan speed....and three 90mm fans at 3K RPM do not sound pleasant. I'd say if you're not picky about noise and aren't focused on a huge OC for the 1080 Ti, get a FE, set a fan curve that maxes out around 70% and then get a 240 AIO.


----------



## Scotty99

Dang even a strix gets hot in this case lol? Maybe i will give custom loops another look. Only thing i dont like about that is id have to put the radiator on the bottom with low profile fans, res/pump would have to go in the spot where you can mount the other 240.


----------



## pez

Yeah it's more to do with not being able to give it fresh air without running slim fans underneath...and I personally don't care to run slim fans for minimal improvement. Everyone is different and can handle different things. I can personally withstand noise, but I'd like it to be a reasonable noise and not something silly like a whiny fan or one with an unpleasant sound profile.


----------



## Scotty99

Has anyone tried using this AIO?
https://pcpartpicker.com/product/wxcMnQ/arctic-cooling-cpu-cooler-acfre00016a

Its a thick rad like H80i but it has the flexible tubing like h75. Hard OCP tested it and it was outperforming some 240aio's, and fans were also very quiet:
https://www.hardocp.com/article/2016/02/11/arctic_cooling_liquid_freezer_120_aio_cpu_cooler_review/4

Just want to make sure it would fit.


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Has anyone tried using this AIO?
> https://pcpartpicker.com/product/wxcMnQ/arctic-cooling-cpu-cooler-acfre00016a
> 
> Its a thick rad like H80i but it has the flexible tubing like h75. Hard OCP tested it and it was outperforming some 240aio's, and fans were also very quiet:
> https://www.hardocp.com/article/2016/02/11/arctic_cooling_liquid_freezer_120_aio_cpu_cooler_review/4
> 
> Just want to make sure it would fit.


According to the Ncase compatibility it fits very tightly with one fan, 2 fans is not possible.


----------



## galletabah

Asus strix 1080ti user here. Perfect temps , around 66° playing bf1 2k 144hz. I think is one of the best 1080ti for ncase. You can use it like accelero too


----------



## rpnp7

Hello,

1) Can you fit a fan on the left side bracket with a noctua D9L as the cpu cooler?
Noctua D9L states that with fans it's height is 110mm. This would mean with the 25mm fan it would be ~135mm total.
Anyone ever gave it a shot that can let me know?

2) Also, can you fit a 2.5" drive on the inside front of the case with 2x3.5" hdd's on the right side bracket?

Thanks.


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rpnp7*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> 1) Can you fit a fan on the left side bracket with a noctua D9L as the cpu cooler?
> Noctua D9L states that with fans it's height is 110mm. This would mean with the 25mm fan it would be ~135mm total.
> Anyone ever gave it a shot that can let me know?
> 
> 2) Also, can you fit a 2.5" drive on the inside front of the case with 2x3.5" hdd's on the right side bracket?
> 
> Thanks.


You only have 130mm total space so you would only be able to use a slim fan. Yes you can mount the 2.5. If you mount behind the front panel where the optical drive mounts you can stack 2X2.5, if you mount on the other side of the frame I think you would only have room for 1X2.5 with the 3.5 cage there.


----------



## rpnp7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> You only have 130mm total space so you would only be able to use a slim fan. Yes you can mount the 2.5. If you mount behind the front panel where the optical drive mounts you can stack 2X2.5, if you mount on the other side of the frame I think you would only have room for 1X2.5 with the 3.5 cage there.


Thought there might be a few mm of flexible room despite m1 stating it's 130mm max as many companies keep a few mm of a rough estimate.
Got it, thanks.


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rpnp7*
> 
> Thought there might be a few mm of flexible room despite m1 stating it's 130mm max as many companies keep a few mm of a rough estimate.
> Got it, thanks.


No in this case it is pretty exact. The original Noctua NH -C14 is 105mm high and if you mount 25mm fans on the bracket they sit right against the heatsink.


----------



## rpnp7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> No in this case it is pretty exact. The original Noctua NH -C14 is 105mm high and if you mount 25mm fans on the bracket they sit right against the heatsink.


Okay, I guess I can fit the 15mm noctua fan on the left side bracket then with the D9L?

Do you think there is a temperature difference between the following 2 setups?:

A) fan in the middle of the D9L + fan at exhaust + 120mm fan on left side of bracket

vs

B) Fan in the middle of the D9L + fan on left side of the D9L (not exhaust) + 15mm fan on left side of the bracket


----------



## fshizl

I figured I would post up some pictures since my build is done. In case anyone was wondering, a 1080ti FTW3 will fit. LOL Sure the PCI-E cables will stick out but feels good having this much power in such a small build. Planning on custom cutting the side panel to display the EVGA LED logo and have room for the power cables.


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fshizl*
> 
> I figured I would post up some pictures since my build is done. In case anyone was wondering, a 1080ti FTW3 will fit. LOL Sure the PCI-E cables will stick out but feels good having this much power in such a small build. Planning on custom cutting the side panel to display the EVGA LED logo and have room for the power cables.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I have a 8700k in mine that I am cooling with a Dark Rock TF, how is yours with watercooling. Curious if you have it dellided and what parts are you using for the loop. I had a full loop in mine previously but got tired of having to tear it down to get at anything.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> I have a 8700k in mine that I am cooling with a Dark Rock TF, how is yours with watercooling. Curious if you have it dellided and what parts are you using for the loop. I had a full loop in mine previously but got tired of having to tear it down to get at anything.


Didn't realize you upgraded. What temps are you seeing? Have you delidded yet?


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Didn't realize you upgraded. What temps are you seeing? Have you delidded yet?


I hadn't planned on the upgrade and one showed up on Craigslist for $250, brand new unopened. I haven't dellided yet but I plan to. I am using the Gigabyte Z370N and at default settings the CPU runs between 4.3 - 4.7 GHz, when I stress test it settles at 4.3 GHz. With ambient at 21C idle temps are 28-32C and load temps are 58-62C. Those temps I am perfectly fine with. I tried a 4.9 GHz OC and had to set voltage to 1.27 idle temps jump to 38-40C and load temps were 75C with spikes into the 80s. That was too warm for me.

Planning a Dellid in order to OC, just leaving at default settings now.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> I hadn't planned on the upgrade and one showed up on Craigslist for $250, brand new unopened. I haven't dellided yet but I plan to. I am using the Gigabyte Z370N and at default settings the CPU runs between 4.3 - 4.7 GHz, when I stress test it settles at 4.3 GHz. With ambient at 21C idle temps are 28-32C and load temps are 58-62C. Those temps I am perfectly fine with. I tried a 4.9 GHz OC and had to set voltage to 1.27 idle temps jump to 38-40C and load temps were 75C with spikes into the 80s. That was too warm for me.
> 
> Planning a Dellid in order to OC, just leaving at default settings now.


That's not shabby at all. Did it sustain the 4.7GHz under load? I have to say I think I'd be perfectly ok with that myself. Can't wait to see your (delid) results.


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> That's not shabby at all. Did it sustain the 4.7GHz under load? I have to say I think I'd be perfectly ok with that myself. Can't wait to see your (delid) results.


If I leave it at default settings it always drops to 4.3 GHz at load, but when OCed to 4.9 GHz it handled the load no problem.


----------



## fshizl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> I have a 8700k in mine that I am cooling with a Dark Rock TF, how is yours with watercooling. Curious if you have it dellided and what parts are you using for the loop. I had a full loop in mine previously but got tired of having to tear it down to get at anything.


I've got mine running at 4.8 with auto voltages. Max load under P95 that I saw was 80C.

I've got my fans pulling through the radiator and blowing on the components. I found that this was the only way to keep all of the components happy.

As far as parts go, I got a swiftech drive 2, ek slim se240, 2 vardar evos and the frozenq custom m1 res, and all bitspower compression fittings.


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fshizl*
> 
> I've got mine running at 4.8 with auto voltages. Max load under P95 that I saw was 80C.
> 
> I've got my fans pulling through the radiator and blowing on the components. I found that this was the only way to keep all of the components happy.
> 
> As far as parts go, I got a swiftech drive 2, ek slim se240, 2 vardar evos and the frozenq custom m1 res, and all bitspower compression fittings.


Thanks for the reply. I have the same watercooling parts except for a Black Ice Nemesis GTS 240 as a radiator, depending on what temps I get after a delid I may go back to watercooling.


----------



## fshizl

I haven't delidded mine yet. Just want to see exactly how the system performs before spending 80 dollars on a tool that I'll probably only use once.

If anyone wants to let me pay shipping back and forth for me to use the tool I'm down. Lol


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fshizl*
> 
> I haven't delidded mine yet. Just want to see exactly how the system performs before spending 80 dollars on a tool that I'll probably only use once.
> 
> If anyone wants to let me pay shipping back and forth for me to use the tool I'm down. Lol


That's why I am going to have Silicon Lottery do it. They will do if for $40 and like you said I would probably only use the delid tool once.


----------



## fshizl

Don't let the case size restrict you from using the components you want.


----------



## Deeptek

Looking nice bro!


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fshizl*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't let the case size restrict you from using the components you want.


I think you could have made the pci-e cables fit without cutting the notch. I got mine to work.


----------



## fshizl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> I think you could have made the pci-e cables fit without cutting the notch. I got mine to work.


I tried. That video card is wider than the side panel of the case. The plugs don't even fit inside the side panel.


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fshizl*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't let the case size restrict you from using the components you want.


Nice job on the cut. That is probably not a terrible idea either, considering how the M1 traps GPU heat under larger GPUs this should help exhaust some of that heat.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fshizl*
> 
> I tried. That video card is wider than the side panel of the case. The plugs don't even fit inside the side panel.


Oh ok. That makes sense.


----------



## pez

Yeah I have to say that looks much better than I thought it would. Helps that the cuts are straight, too







.


----------



## fshizl

Lol yeah I would have never done that cut straight. I had a waterjet place cut it out for me. I took all of the measurements and they charged me about 10 bucks. Well worth the money.

When I got home I just took a block with sand paper and smoothed out the edges.


----------



## Aggrotech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fshizl*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't let the case size restrict you from using the components you want.


got more pics? or a build log somewhere? checked the links in ur sig and nothin. Ive seen a ton Ncase builds/pics and this is actually teh first one with a rad chillin on the outside so id like to see how cramped the inside is D:


----------



## fshizl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aggrotech*
> 
> got more pics? or a build log somewhere? checked the links in ur sig and nothin. Ive seen a ton Ncase builds/pics and this is actually teh first one with a rad chillin on the outside so id like to see how cramped the inside is D:


I can take some pictures. I didn't make a build log for this one as this build was rather quick. I had a corsair h100i v2 before the custom loop but since I was flying to Cali and bringing the computer with me I wanted to be able to empty out the water and refill when I got to my parents house.

I'll post up some pictures in a bit once I have them all uploaded.


----------



## Petehmb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aggrotech*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fshizl*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't let the case size restrict you from using the components you want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got more pics? or a build log somewhere? checked the links in ur sig and nothin. Ive seen a ton Ncase builds/pics and this is actually teh first one with a rad chillin on the outside so id like to see how cramped the inside is D:
Click to expand...

Res, not rad...


----------



## pez

I've seen a couple of those external-res setups as I think that res is designed specifically for our case (or there's one out there that is, I believe). Nonetheless, that doesn't detract from the quality of what we're seeing there







.


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I've seen a couple of those external-res setups as I think that res is designed specifically for our case (or there's one out there that is, I believe). Nonetheless, that doesn't detract from the quality of what we're seeing there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


That is the one, it is a FrozenQ M1 Ncase reservoir http://www.frozenqshop.com/m1-ncase-reservoir/

I was using one with my watercooled setup.


----------



## Deeptek

My V2!


----------



## Qrash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeptek*
> 
> My V2!


Very nice! I see you have replace the graphics card cooler with an Arctic Acclero Xtreme (III or IV), but I don't recognize the fans below it. Are they installed as air intakes or exhausts?

Can you provide some details about all of the components and the build's thermal performance?


----------



## Deeptek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qrash*
> 
> Very nice! I see you have replace the graphics card cooler with an Arctic Acclero Xtreme (III or IV), but I don't recognize the fans below it. Are they installed as air intakes or exhausts?
> 
> Can you provide some details about all of the components and the build's thermal performance?


Thanks!

Its the III and I got it on Amazon for $56. They are Noiseblocker eLoop B12 1500RPM Fans. They are intake. These are my favorite fans and I have used these exclusively for the last few years.

The cooler is on a FE 1080. With the fans at 50% the GPU hits about 68-71c in game. At 100% it stays around 60-62c in game.

The cooler temps are really nice but I mainly bought it because I am going for silence and these fans are great for low noise. The thermals dont hurt either









My CPU is a delidded 6700K on a Strix Z270i board. This is cooled by a Corsair H60 with another Noiseblocker eLoop B12. My CPU stays at around 55-62C in game depending on a few things.


----------



## Qrash

I've only ever read good things about the Noiseblocker fans. Unfortunately, a quick search on Amazon Canada reveals a price of $47 (CDN) for the NB-eLoop B12-PS (120 mm PWM 400-1500 rpm) model. Yikes! The same model on the US site is $30 (US) which converts to $37 (CDN) so Amazon Canada is definitely overcharging, as they often do. NewEgg (in the US) has the black version for $25. Sigh.


----------



## Petehmb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qrash*
> 
> I've only ever read good things about the Noiseblocker fans. Unfortunately, a quick search on Amazon Canada reveals a price of $47 (CDN) for the NB-eLoop B12-PS (120 mm PWM 400-1500 rpm) model. Yikes! The same model on the US site is $30 (US) which converts to $37 (CDN) so Amazon Canada is definitely overcharging, as they often do. NewEgg (in the US) has the black version for $25. Sigh.


http://www.performance-pcs.com/noiseblocker-nb-eloop-b12-p-120mm-x-25mm-ultra-silent-bionic-blade-pwm-fan-800-2000-rpm.html


----------



## Qrash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petehmb*
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/noiseblocker-nb-eloop-b12-p-120mm-x-25mm-ultra-silent-bionic-blade-pwm-fan-800-2000-rpm.html


I did see that listing too, but the cist of shipping to Canada is as much or more than the cost of the fan which puts the total back in the $50 (CDN) range. Sucks to be me!


----------



## Petehmb

Oh man. Sorry yeah didn't realize shipping was that much. Bummer. I'm using 2 of those exact ones in my case with a single 240 slim rad and it works pretty well. Only issue I've been having is sometimes my pump doesn't come on right away when I boot up the PC...not sure what the deal is but I'll crank up a game, my temps will spike and fans will max out and once the fans max out the pump kicks in and everything instantly drops back down to normal and stays cool after that.


----------



## Deeptek

*Mini Window Mod!* (without photos because im dumb.)

I have been looking at modding my side panel for a while.. The thing about the Ncase that has drawn me back time and time again to build in is the functionality of the case. In such a small footprint it offers a customization for parts that most large enclosures cant even touch. I wanted to make sure that I left the ventilation on the side panel untouched so that if I ever decide to jump down the watercooling rabbit hole I can use 2 240s in this case.

Income the mini side panel! I saw this on the Nova prototypes and really loved this idea. With minimal tools and a basic knowledge of them you can do this mod EASILY. I wish I would of taken photos of the process but ill try to type it out to help anyone looking to do this.

I made a jig to house the panel in place while cutting with a dremel. The dremel can cause whatever you are moving to slide in the same direction that the blade turns some times. Its best to create a little jig that will wedge the panel and create a tight fit. Basically I just butted a piece of wood on the top and bottom on the panel (side panel clips facing down to act as a buffer so you blade doesn't cut through the aluminium and go right into your table). Use some clamps to hold the top and bottom piece of the wood together and it will lock your panel onto your surface.

Tape the front of the panel with blue painters tape and sketch a template. I used the same spacing that is around the ventilation for my window so it looked uniform.

Pretty much make the cuts slowly. You dont have to let the blade make a direct cut through the first pass. Use multiple passes to ensure a nice clean and straight cut.

I used 2 files to deburr my edges. The first was really rough and was used to flesh out any imperfections and make the cuts straight. The second file was not as rough and was used to almost finish the edges and make them smooth to the touch. I was able to get the cuts to a nice glossy finish all the way around by using a 220 grit sand paper to get to my end product.

.093in thick acrylic from home depot, double sided tape and about 45 minutes and this is my finished panel mod for the Ncase M1.

If you have any questions feel free to ask.

The mod might seem scary but if you go slow and make keep your cuts on your guide you can clean up any minor issues with the file. The file is your best friend with this mod and will make it look laser cut if you take your time with it









Hope you enjoy!


----------



## d0mini

That is so very nice


----------



## soundx98

Very impressive! Rep+


----------



## hampurista

What a clean cut for a Dremel! I thought it would have been a CNC until I read the text. Good job.


----------



## Ragsters

Did you guys see the window side panel for the Ncase M1? Finally! Am I right? 
https://www.sfflab.com/collections/parts/products/ncase_m1-window-panel


----------



## VeritronX

I ordered a black tempered glass one when I got the email about it, along with another psu bracket and power cable for my launch M1. They don't list the thickness of the window though, I'm hoping it won't interfere with my reference 1080ti with ek waterblock.. if it does then they have failed incredibly hard.


----------



## rfarmer

VeritronX said:


> I ordered a black tempered glass one when I got the email about it, along with another psu bracket and power cable for my launch M1. They don't list the thickness of the window though, I'm hoping it won't interfere with my reference 1080ti with ek waterblock.. if it does then they have failed incredibly hard.


Wahaha360 said on SFF forum "The Acrylic is 2mm, Tempered Glass is is 3mm. So the TG version will interfere more than the Acrylic, by 1mm though. I'm in the process of sourcing 2mm Tempered Glass, but until that is confirmed, it's 3mm for tempered glass at the moment."


----------



## kms108

It also states that the mid frame is not usable with either one of the panels.


----------



## Ragsters

So will it interfere with reference cards?


----------



## rfarmer

Ragsters said:


> So will it interfere with reference cards?


You aren't able to use the fan bracket or 3.5 HDD cage. A reference card should have plenty of clearance, the only question would be if you have a waterblock and how close it is to the side panel.


----------



## VeritronX

It looks like reference cards with EK blocks will fit with 1mm to spare with a 3mm thick window, I'll be able to confirm when I get it =)


----------



## soundx98

Think I am going to jump on this 

M1 NCASE SFF ITX CASE VERTICAL GPU MOUNTS, https://mnpctech.com/ncase-m1-mods/n...nting-bracket/

YouTube Video


----------



## Buttoneer

Further to my thread here where I discussed what I might replace my current rig with, I have finally pulled the trigger on one of these babies and really looking forwards to receiving it.

I've gone with black and ODD. Not sure why I went for the ODD version to be honest - just to give me the chance to move my ODD across I suppose even though it has had hardly any use. I still think that one day I'm going to rip all my CD's into lossless format.

So now I need to think about what to put inside. This is a question which is asked constantly but the answers change with time as new hardware becomes available and is tested but I'm mostly concerned about my cooling options and looking for advice on this please.

This is not a 'money no object' build but I am prepared to throw some money at it in order to make sure I get the best stock performance I can. For example, I'm not contemplating a custom watercooling loop but prepared to spend well on the best possible AIO etc.

I need this to be capable of keeping a 1080 Ti and i7 8700K happy. Here's my needs;

It's a living room PC so it can't sound like a helicopter taking off ever - even when it's at full pelt so all fans PSU's and/or pumps must be quiet. That's why I'm prepared to spend.
It won't need to cope with high overclocking. I might have a play with the CPU if I buy a motherboard which does this for me but I'm the sort of person who builds a PC to use it, not to run benchmarks and tweak. But I also don't want my 1080Ti to throttle - under any circumstances.
I 100% absolutely do not want to mod my case in any way. I don't own a dremel and don't want one. I have no workshop, and no skill at all even if I did. I may end up using a magic marker to touch up the chipped black paint on the case. That's the limit of my ability.
I am prepared to put some effort into squeezing in the best stuff if I can. See my build log for the current Silverstone ML07 where I was able to source and shoehorn a great little AIO into my powerhouse.
I've not ordered a windowed side panel, but if the experts here think it could work then I will, but cooling comes first so I'm thinking that it's out.

Just to give an indication of where I am - happy to fit an Arctic Accelero to the GPU. Will most likely try my hand at delidding the CPU. Have a real aversion to the ghastly colour of the Noctua fans so while they might be OK for a CPU tower cooler, anything which presents to the outside (such as the fans for a 240 radiator) will need to be much prettier. Thinking of noiseblockers for the performance or the NZXT fans because they just look great if they are also close enough. I saw mention of a Be Quiet! Dark Rock TF but that's 0.8mm too tall - or is it? I'm prepared to try and squeeze that in if there's a reasonable way which doesn't need that Dremel or it doesn't create a resonance by pressing on the frame.

But if you have read the paragraph above and think to yourself 'what a fool, that Noctua ABC-123 in horrid puce and brown colours would be the silver bullet which cures all his problems' then tell me anyway - performance trumps looks.

Full disclosure; I'm going to post this on Hardforum too in the Ncase thread there but want to make sure I capture the best overlaps.

Looking forwards to lively discussion!

Edit to add that I intend to get some customs cables from Cablemod which I know can help airflow and fitting generally.


----------



## pez

Buttoneer said:


> Further to my thread here where I discussed what I might replace my current rig with, I have finally pulled the trigger on one of these babies and really looking forwards to receiving it.
> 
> I've gone with black and ODD. Not sure why I went for the ODD version to be honest - just to give me the chance to move my ODD across I suppose even though it has had hardly any use. I still think that one day I'm going to rip all my CD's into lossless format.
> 
> So now I need to think about what to put inside. This is a question which is asked constantly but the answers change with time as new hardware becomes available and is tested but I'm mostly concerned about my cooling options and looking for advice on this please.
> 
> This is not a 'money no object' build but I am prepared to throw some money at it in order to make sure I get the best stock performance I can. For example, I'm not contemplating a custom watercooling loop but prepared to spend well on the best possible AIO etc.
> 
> I need this to be capable of keeping a 1080 Ti and i7 8700K happy. Here's my needs;
> 
> It's a living room PC so it can't sound like a helicopter taking off ever - even when it's at full pelt so all fans PSU's and/or pumps must be quiet. That's why I'm prepared to spend.
> It won't need to cope with high overclocking. I might have a play with the CPU if I buy a motherboard which does this for me but I'm the sort of person who builds a PC to use it, not to run benchmarks and tweak. But I also don't want my 1080Ti to throttle - under any circumstances.
> I 100% absolutely do not want to mod my case in any way. I don't own a dremel and don't want one. I have no workshop, and no skill at all even if I did. I may end up using a magic marker to touch up the chipped black paint on the case. That's the limit of my ability.
> I am prepared to put some effort into squeezing in the best stuff if I can. See my build log for the current Silverstone ML07 where I was able to source and shoehorn a great little AIO into my powerhouse.
> I've not ordered a windowed side panel, but if the experts here think it could work then I will, but cooling comes first so I'm thinking that it's out.
> 
> Just to give an indication of where I am - happy to fit an Arctic Accelero to the GPU. Will most likely try my hand at delidding the CPU. Have a real aversion to the ghastly colour of the Noctua fans so while they might be OK for a CPU tower cooler, anything which presents to the outside (such as the fans for a 240 radiator) will need to be much prettier. Thinking of noiseblockers for the performance or the NZXT fans because they just look great if they are also close enough. I saw mention of a Be Quiet! Dark Rock TF but that's 0.8mm too tall - or is it? I'm prepared to try and squeeze that in if there's a reasonable way which doesn't need that Dremel or it doesn't create a resonance by pressing on the frame.
> 
> But if you have read the paragraph above and think to yourself 'what a fool, that Noctua ABC-123 in horrid puce and brown colours would be the silver bullet which cures all his problems' then tell me anyway - performance trumps looks.
> 
> Full disclosure; I'm going to post this on Hardforum too in the Ncase thread there but want to make sure I capture the best overlaps.
> 
> Looking forwards to lively discussion!
> 
> Edit to add that I intend to get some customs cables from Cablemod which I know can help airflow and fitting generally.


I use open headphones, so I was obsessed with reasonable noise levels. I hated to pull my headphones off and not be able to have a normal conversation (in reference to the FE cooler cards I tried). I found the best midrange in happiness and performance by running my Titan X Pascal on a AIO and my 7700K on a AIO (EVGA 1080 cooler and H75 respectively). That with the combination of 2 x F120MP fans from Phanteks were the happiest days I had with that build. I don't remember temp numbers well, but my GPU never exceeded 65C in gaming and I believe CPU sat around 65-70 max. This was a delidded CPU with a 4.7GHz OC. I play with a high res so I wasn't worried about CPU OC and I focused on the GPU running at 2000MHz+. The rig was reasonably quiet and temps were all in check. Obviously in your case, you'll have the more demanding CPU, but as long as you're not trying to break OC records, I think you can be *very* happy with this case.

The current system in that rig is the same 7700K with a GTX 1070 with the FE cooler. Since it's my GFs and she uses it to play Overwatch, Fortnite and other more 'casual' (I know OW isn't casual) games, we left the GPU at stock and set the max fan to around 50-60%. Something that never exceeds undesirable noise levels.


----------



## Buttoneer

Thanks for the reply pez. With the help of various comments already in this thread and the one at [H]ardforum plus some new replies I have narrowed down the spec to;

i7 8700K CPU
Be Quiet Dark Rock TF (Which I believe should just fit despite being outside of spec)
Gigabyte Z370N Wifi (which the Dark Rock will happily sit on)
Inno3D iChill X3 Ultra GTX 1080 Ti (which is listed as a 'might fit' for the case but I have read as 'should fit' in my boundless optimism. Massive overclock on this beast but it also has an impressive cooler so I'm expecting it to be OK with a couple of case fans helping out.
NoiseBlocker - NB-eLoop B12-PS under the GPU. This is a tricky call because the GPU is a 2.5 card so there may not be room for these full sized fans. Again, I'm being optimistic about the fit but these parts can be relatively easily replaced with slimline ones if I have to.

A few other parts - M.2 drive, 2.5" data drive, Corsair PSU etc and it's all starting to come together. Ultimately it's the quiet cooling thing which I need to work on and I hope I've got the current state of the art air cooling solution.


----------



## rfarmer

Buttoneer said:


> Thanks for the reply pez. With the help of various comments already in this thread and the one at [H]ardforum plus some new replies I have narrowed down the spec to;
> 
> i7 8700K CPU
> Be Quiet Dark Rock TF (Which I believe should just fit despite being outside of spec)
> Gigabyte Z370N Wifi (which the Dark Rock will happily sit on)
> Inno3D iChill X3 Ultra GTX 1080 Ti (which is listed as a 'might fit' for the case but I have read as 'should fit' in my boundless optimism. Massive overclock on this beast but it also has an impressive cooler so I'm expecting it to be OK with a couple of case fans helping out.
> NoiseBlocker - NB-eLoop B12-PS under the GPU. This is a tricky call because the GPU is a 2.5 card so there may not be room for these full sized fans. Again, I'm being optimistic about the fit but these parts can be relatively easily replaced with slimline ones if I have to.
> 
> A few other parts - M.2 drive, 2.5" data drive, Corsair PSU etc and it's all starting to come together. Ultimately it's the quiet cooling thing which I need to work on and I hope I've got the current state of the art air cooling solution.


People who are using the Asus Strix 1080 Ti, which is also 2.5 slot have only been able to fit 15mm fans below the GPU.


----------



## Buttoneer

Thanks rfarmer, I'll go a dry run with an old Ncotua I have laying around and see how it goes. I don't like the idea of having the GPU even touching the fans because of the resonance so may have to go that way myself. The thing with '2.5' is that not all 2.5's are made the same particularly with the oversized Strix.

What's most annoying is that the website where I bought it tells me it's dual slot and so does techpowerup. Should have gone to the manufacturer but even that just says '2.5 slot' without specifying a number in mm.

https://www.overclockers.co.uk/inno...graphics-card-c108t3-1sdn-q6mn-gx-06q-in.html

https://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b4466/inno3d-ichill-gtx-1080-ti-x3-ultra

At least I have an excuse when I send it back for not fitting that the website info is misleading.

Also, note the price today - £750 is the price of the card when it was launched. Overclockers is doing some good 1080Ti prices at the moment but you won't see these through pcpartpicker - they just don't pop up at all. I wonder if they've taken the view that they want to service their loyal customer base (who will buy other bits too) instead of miners?

edit to say that I think some of the additional width might be the massive backplate.


----------



## rfarmer

Buttoneer said:


> Thanks rfarmer, I'll go a dry run with an old Ncotua I have laying around and see how it goes. I don't like the idea of having the GPU even touching the fans because of the resonance so may have to go that way myself. The thing with '2.5' is that not all 2.5's are made the same particularly with the oversized Strix.
> 
> What's most annoying is that the website where I bought it tells me it's dual slot and so does techpowerup. Should have gone to the manufacturer but even that just says '2.5 slot' without specifying a number in mm.
> 
> https://www.overclockers.co.uk/inno...graphics-card-c108t3-1sdn-q6mn-gx-06q-in.html
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b4466/inno3d-ichill-gtx-1080-ti-x3-ultra
> 
> At least I have an excuse when I send it back for not fitting that the website info is misleading.
> 
> Also, note the price today - £750 is the price of the card when it was launched. Overclockers is doing some good 1080Ti prices at the moment but you won't see these through pcpartpicker - they just don't pop up at all. I wonder if they've taken the view that they want to service their loyal customer base (who will buy other bits too) instead of miners?
> 
> edit to say that I think some of the additional width might be the massive backplate.


I was looking at pics of the 1080 Ti and it looks like it is just over 2 slot, probably why they list it as 2.5. The Asus is definitely a 2.5 slot card. You might be able to mount 25mm fans below it after all, good job of getting a 1080 Ti for less than the price of a used car.


----------



## pez

Buttoneer said:


> Thanks for the reply pez. With the help of various comments already in this thread and the one at [H]ardforum plus some new replies I have narrowed down the spec to;
> 
> i7 8700K CPU
> Be Quiet Dark Rock TF (Which I believe should just fit despite being outside of spec)
> Gigabyte Z370N Wifi (which the Dark Rock will happily sit on)
> Inno3D iChill X3 Ultra GTX 1080 Ti (which is listed as a 'might fit' for the case but I have read as 'should fit' in my boundless optimism. Massive overclock on this beast but it also has an impressive cooler so I'm expecting it to be OK with a couple of case fans helping out.
> NoiseBlocker - NB-eLoop B12-PS under the GPU. This is a tricky call because the GPU is a 2.5 card so there may not be room for these full sized fans. Again, I'm being optimistic about the fit but these parts can be relatively easily replaced with slimline ones if I have to.
> 
> A few other parts - M.2 drive, 2.5" data drive, Corsair PSU etc and it's all starting to come together. Ultimately it's the quiet cooling thing which I need to work on and I hope I've got the current state of the art air cooling solution.





rfarmer said:


> People who are using the Asus Strix 1080 Ti, which is also 2.5 slot have only been able to fit 15mm fans below the GPU.





rfarmer said:


> I was looking at pics of the 1080 Ti and it looks like it is just over 2 slot, probably why they list it as 2.5. The Asus is definitely a 2.5 slot card. You might be able to mount 25mm fans below it after all, good job of getting a 1080 Ti for less than the price of a used car.


Oh right, I guess I could share my experience with GPU fitment...that was truly an interesting span of time....glad to not be stressing that anymore .

Don't forget about the Accelero coolers on FE styled cards as well. I think that would be my second pick as far as quiet and performance go for GPUs in this case.

Here's my album of the Ncase:
https://imgur.com/a/sw5Nf


----------



## Buttoneer

rfarmer said:


> I was looking at pics of the 1080 Ti and it looks like it is just over 2 slot, probably why they list it as 2.5. The Asus is definitely a 2.5 slot card. You might be able to mount 25mm fans below it after all, good job of getting a 1080 Ti for less than the price of a used car.


Ha, that made me lol. Really good to get something meaty for the new toy instead of having to wait.

Heres my settled parts list; 

PCPartPicker part list: https://uk.pcpartpicker.com/list/Z4L9J8
Price breakdown by merchant: https://uk.pcpartpicker.com/list/Z4L9J8/by_merchant/

CPU: Intel - Core i7-8700K 3.7GHz 6-Core Processor (£300.62 @ Amazon UK) 
CPU Cooler: be quiet! - DARK ROCK TF 67.8 CFM Fluid Dynamic Bearing CPU Cooler (£74.99 @ Overclockers.co.uk) 
Thermal Compound: Coollaboratory - Liquid Pro 0.15g Thermal Paste (£6.95 @ Overclockers.co.uk) 
Motherboard: Gigabyte - Z370N WIFI Mini ITX LGA1151 Motherboard (Purchased For £142.00) 
Memory: G.Skill - Trident Z 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4-4000 Memory (£259.99 @ Overclockers.co.uk) 
Storage: Samsung - 960 EVO 500GB M.2-2280 Solid State Drive (£191.94 @ Aria PC) 
Storage: Seagate - BarraCuda 3TB 2.5" 5400RPM Internal Hard Drive (£81.63 @ Amazon UK) 
Power Supply: Corsair - SF 600W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular SFX Power Supply (Purchased For £120.00) 
Optical Drive: LG - GS40N DVD/CD Writer (£36.97 @ Amazon UK) 
Case Fan: NoiseBlocker - NB-eLoop B12-PS 58.1 CFM 120mm Fan (£15.95 @ Overclockers.co.uk) 
Case Fan: NoiseBlocker - NB-eLoop B12-PS 58.1 CFM 120mm Fan (£15.95 @ Overclockers.co.uk) 
Other: NCase M1 (Purchased For £167.00)
Other: Inno3d iChill X3 Ultra GTX 1080 Ti (Purchased For £759.00)
Total: £2172.99

The CPU and case not yet with me but otherwise ready to go. I am trying to work out where the HDD goes, but think there's a place behind the front panel.

Then I'll give it a go with some Cablemod cables.


----------



## rfarmer

Buttoneer said:


> Ha, that made me lol. Really good to get something meaty for the new toy instead of having to wait.
> 
> Heres my settled parts list;
> 
> PCPartPicker part list: https://uk.pcpartpicker.com/list/Z4L9J8
> Price breakdown by merchant: https://uk.pcpartpicker.com/list/Z4L9J8/by_merchant/
> 
> CPU: Intel - Core i7-8700K 3.7GHz 6-Core Processor (£300.62 @ Amazon UK)
> CPU Cooler: be quiet! - DARK ROCK TF 67.8 CFM Fluid Dynamic Bearing CPU Cooler (£74.99 @ Overclockers.co.uk)
> Thermal Compound: Coollaboratory - Liquid Pro 0.15g Thermal Paste (£6.95 @ Overclockers.co.uk)
> Motherboard: Gigabyte - Z370N WIFI Mini ITX LGA1151 Motherboard (Purchased For £142.00)
> Memory: G.Skill - Trident Z 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4-4000 Memory (£259.99 @ Overclockers.co.uk)
> Storage: Samsung - 960 EVO 500GB M.2-2280 Solid State Drive (£191.94 @ Aria PC)
> Storage: Seagate - BarraCuda 3TB 2.5" 5400RPM Internal Hard Drive (£81.63 @ Amazon UK)
> Power Supply: Corsair - SF 600W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular SFX Power Supply (Purchased For £120.00)
> Optical Drive: LG - GS40N DVD/CD Writer (£36.97 @ Amazon UK)
> Case Fan: NoiseBlocker - NB-eLoop B12-PS 58.1 CFM 120mm Fan (£15.95 @ Overclockers.co.uk)
> Case Fan: NoiseBlocker - NB-eLoop B12-PS 58.1 CFM 120mm Fan (£15.95 @ Overclockers.co.uk)
> Other: NCase M1 (Purchased For £167.00)
> Other: Inno3d iChill X3 Ultra GTX 1080 Ti (Purchased For £759.00)
> Total: £2172.99
> 
> The CPU and case not yet with me but otherwise ready to go. I am trying to work out where the HDD goes, but think there's a place behind the front panel.
> 
> Then I'll give it a go with some Cabled cables.


Looks good. You can mount the 2.5 HDD on the front or back of the front panel, there are slots to slide in from both sides.

Couple things about the Dark Rock TF, it cools very well and is really quiet but it can be a PITA to install. The mounting system is not as friendly as some, just be patient and you will get it. I was only able to mount the cooler in one orientation on the Gigabyte Z370N with the heat pipes running vertically. I think it was with the ends of the heat pipes at the top but can't remember for sure since I am using a different case and cooler with that board. The lower heatsink on the cooler just fits between the motherboard heatsinks and the ram.

One piece of advice I will give you when you install it in the case. You have to tip the motherboard to clear the PSU and slide into the IO shield, problem is the cooler is so big it hits on the upper corner of the frame and makes it so you can't tip it. You can either force it in which will tear up the back of your padded IO shield or remove the PSU and bracket. That is what I did and it slide right in easily, only problem is 2 of the PSU bracket mount screws are behind the motherboard and you can't use them with the board in place. There are 3 other screws that hold it and I never had a problem with it.

Good luck with your build.


----------



## Buttoneer

Thanks that's a great tip. I get a little frustrated when I can't make things fit in the order they are supposed to, but happy to make some compromise such as not using a couple of the screw holes. Had to leave out one or two screws from my ML07 build because I went and ordered a monster sized GTX 980!

I have already assembled those parts of the Dark Rock I need to - plate installed on the back of the mobo and the Intel bracket added to the bottom of the cooler. I had assumed that I would be able to mount the cooler after the board was installed - you can reach the bracket screws through the case I think(?)

The cooler will only work one of two ways because the Intel bracket clashes with some capacitors on the board so I'll bear the orientation in mind.


----------



## pez

If I learned one thing with the M1, it's that putting it down and walking away for a couple minutes or an hour at a time can do you some good. I ended up coming back with clarity in how to route things, mount things, support things, etc. 

I learned this mostly after almost FUBAR'ing my 1TB SSD's data connection .


----------



## Buttoneer

Ouch!


----------



## Ragsters

For those of you that use a 15mm thick fan in your case mounts to a radiator, what size screws did you use?


----------



## Deeptek

Couldnt stay away.. Had to use some of my watercooling parts that were collecting dust


----------



## Ragsters

Deeptek said:


> Couldnt stay away.. Had to use some of my watercooling parts that were collecting dust


Looks absolutely amazing. What fan are you using for the 92mm radiator?


----------



## Deeptek

Ragsters said:


> Looks absolutely amazing. What fan are you using for the 92mm radiator?


Its a 92mm Noctual fan.. I just painted the housing for it.


----------



## Bricolage

Deeptek said:


> My V2!


This is a beautiful build, love the gpu cooler with the window!


----------



## gree

fshizl said:


> I figured I would post up some pictures since my build is done. In case anyone was wondering, a 1080ti FTW3 will fit. LOL Sure the PCI-E cables will stick out but feels good having this much power in such a small build. Planning on custom cutting the side panel to display the EVGA LED logo and have room for the power cables.



would the ftw3 hybrid fit any better?


----------



## rfarmer

gree said:


> would the ftw3 hybrid fit any better?


It would fit a bit better. The FTW3 is 5.62" wide the the hybrid is 5.06". You only have a total of 5.50" of width to work with so the cables are still going to be an issue. You are better off using the SC2 with the Ncase seeing that it is only 4.38".


----------



## gree

rfarmer said:


> It would fit a bit better. The FTW3 is 5.62" wide the the hybrid is 5.06". You only have a total of 5.50" of width to work with so the cables are still going to be an issue. You are better off using the SC2 with the Ncase seeing that it is only 4.38".




im actually deciding between building in this or an matx case, and i had narrowed it down between the 1080 ti aorus waterforce or ftw3 hybrid since i wanted min hot air being dumped in the case. 

where do u get width from (online)? im curious if the waterforce fits better or if i'd have to settle for the sc2 with fans.


----------



## rfarmer

gree said:


> im actually deciding between building in this or an matx case, and i had narrowed it down between the 1080 ti aorus waterforce or ftw3 hybrid since i wanted min hot air being dumped in the case.
> 
> where do u get width from (online)? im curious if the waterforce fits better or if i'd have to settle for the sc2 with fans.


Newegg lists widths, EVGA also has a SC2 hybrid, same width as the SC2.

https://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&IsNodeId=1&N=100007709 601294835


----------



## gree

ah you mean the height?

then the waterforce is 4.83" (not a fan of the sc2). the cpu should run cooler without the gpu dumping heat in case right?


----------



## rfarmer

gree said:


> ah you mean the height?
> 
> then the waterforce is 4.83" (not a fan of the sc2). the cpu should run cooler without the gpu dumping heat in case right?


Much better. Necere always recommended reference style cards for the Ncase, there is just not a good way of removing the GPU heat. With a reference it exits out the back of the case and with a hybrid your temps will be in check.


----------



## gree

so heres what i had thought out. 

https://pcpartpicker.com/list/3f6bLJ

or 

same build in a Inwin 301c, with a matx board. 


would you guys say the ncase was easy-ish to work in? 
im trying to get away from my Lian Li-Pc07s thats got pretty bad airflow and kind of bulky/pain to work in.


----------



## VeritronX

My window from SFF Lab has been in the post for a week, I'm getting hyped =D


----------



## rfarmer

gree said:


> so heres what i had thought out.
> 
> https://pcpartpicker.com/list/3f6bLJ
> 
> or
> 
> same build in a Inwin 301c, with a matx board.
> 
> 
> would you guys say the ncase was easy-ish to work in?
> im trying to get away from my Lian Li-Pc07s thats got pretty bad airflow and kind of bulky/pain to work in.


As far as SFF cases go I found the Ncase very easy to work in, it is still a smaller case so can be a pain at times. I always forget to plug the HD Audio in before installing the motherboard and it can be a pain to get in after.

The Noctua is not going to work with your 120mm radiator from the hybrid cooler. Take a look at the pics in this post, it has a Noctua NH-C14S installed. https://hardforum.com/threads/ncase...n-first-post.1717132/page-567#post-1042727777

The Noctua extends quite a ways into the area where you would need to install the radiator. You would probably be better off going with a 120mm AIO, I have seen many builds with dual 120mm AIOs.


----------



## gree

hmm i thought it could fit on the side next to the psu didnt realize the c14s fins would block it

https://hardforum.com/proxy.php?ima...uxA.jpg&hash=1f201b407f0e908ebde7686a76c64b7f


would a 120mm AIO cpu cooler rly preform better than downgrading to the Noctua u9s? (pretty sure that one lets me do the hybrid card)



also anybody know if the ODD is compatible with the Silverstone SOB02? got that in current pc i'd be moving into this


----------



## rfarmer

gree said:


> hmm i thought it could fit on the side next to the psu didnt realize the c14s fins would block it
> 
> https://hardforum.com/proxy.php?ima...uxA.jpg&hash=1f201b407f0e908ebde7686a76c64b7f
> 
> 
> would a 120mm AIO cpu cooler rly preform better than downgrading to the Noctua u9s? (pretty sure that one lets me do the hybrid card)
> 
> 
> 
> also anybody know if the ODD is compatible with the Silverstone SOB02? got that in current pc i'd be moving into this


The U9S is a good cooler, you see a lot of the 92mm Noctuas in the Ncase. 

Sorry I don't have an ODD in my Ncase.


----------



## Qrash

gree said:


> ... also anybody know if the ODD is compatible with the Silverstone SOB02? got that in current pc i'd be moving into this


Yes, the Silverstone SOB02 is compatible with the M1. It's a slot-load drive and is 12.7 mm thick so it will line up with the disc slot in the top panel.


----------



## gree

thx yeah it looked about as thick as the slot in the case i currently have












i know theyre not taking order at the moment but what reason would someone go acrylic over tempered?


----------



## Ragsters

Can anyone recommend me some lighting? I dont really care for RGB just white to show off my innards of the case. Here are my considerations so far.

1. Darkside led strip
http://www.performance-pcs.com/darkside-connect-g2-dimmable-12-rigid-led-strip-white.html

2. Bitphenix Led Stip
https://www.amazon.com/BitFenix-BFA...8&qid=1528040654&sr=8-4&keywords=bitfenix+led


----------



## axtran

Ragsters said:


> Can anyone recommend me some lighting? I dont really care for RGB just white to show off my innards of the case. Here are my considerations so far.
> 
> 1. Darkside led strip
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/darkside-connect-g2-dimmable-12-rigid-led-strip-white.html
> 
> 2. Bitphenix Led Stip
> https://www.amazon.com/BitFenix-BFA...8&qid=1528040654&sr=8-4&keywords=bitfenix+led


I bought some Barrow RGB stuff when I was ordering my watercooling gear for my NCASE M1. It works well for my Z170 platform, which doesn't have lighting of its own. Inexpensive and easy to plug on up and use. I sync lighting between my lighting strip and my radiator pump combo unit.


----------



## hajosattila

hi Guys,

I've installed an Arctic Accelero Xtreme III on my GTX1070 and connected two Noctua NF-A12x25 PWM fans to the GPU fan header... which is great...

I'm trying to set a custom fan curve with MSI Afterburner and the lowest setting I can apply is 27% which is way to high for my fans.. (IDLE 1100RPM) Something like 10-15% would be fine...

So my question is:

Is there a way to either reduce the stock settings on my fans so that they don't run at crazy speeds even at 27%? BIOS editor or other 1070 BIOS...?

Thanks


----------



## pez

hajosattila said:


> hi Guys,
> 
> I've installed an Arctic Accelero Xtreme III on my GTX1070 and connected two Noctua NF-A12x25 PWM fans to the GPU fan header... which is great...
> 
> I'm trying to set a custom fan curve with MSI Afterburner and the lowest setting I can apply is 27% which is way to high for my fans.. (IDLE 1100RPM) Something like 10-15% would be fine...
> 
> So my question is:
> 
> Is there a way to either reduce the stock settings on my fans so that they don't run at crazy speeds even at 27%? BIOS editor or other 1070 BIOS...?
> 
> Thanks


Your fans look to have a minimum spec of around 450RPM +/- 20%, so it's not a hardware limitation. However, a quick work around may be to use a LNA. Additionally, you could connect the fans to a motherboard header and utilize the PWM that way...however, not really all that useful in terms of every scenario.


----------



## Deeptek

Ragsters said:


> Can anyone recommend me some lighting? I dont really care for RGB just white to show off my innards of the case. Here are my considerations so far.
> 
> 1. Darkside led strip
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/darkside-connect-g2-dimmable-12-rigid-led-strip-white.html
> 
> 2. Bitphenix Led Stip
> https://www.amazon.com/BitFenix-BFA...8&qid=1528040654&sr=8-4&keywords=bitfenix+led


All I use is Darkside. Best white light I have used to date.


----------



## Ragsters

Deeptek said:


> All I use is Darkside. Best white light I have used to date.


Ended up buying the Darkside led. i really like it but its so bright that i am thinking of putting a 5v adapter to dim it.


----------



## Deeptek

Ragsters said:


> Ended up buying the Darkside led. i really like it but its so bright that i am thinking of putting a 5v adapter to dim it.


I have mine connected to a 4pin splitter and have my rear exhaust fan and the light up on the same header. I normally have my fan set at about 60-75% static and it dims the light too.


----------



## gujukal

I'm interested in ordering the case. Is the window side panel a good choice or should i stick with the vented panel? Will the temps be much worse with the glass window?


----------



## VeritronX

that depends on how you want to cool the cpu and gpu. currently the window works well with the noctua u9s cpu cooler and Arctic cooling accelero 3 extreme gpu cooler.

If you go with the vented side panel you can use a 240mm aio cooler or a 120mm aio on cpu and a hybrid cooled gpu with another 120mm rad next to it.


----------



## gujukal

VeritronX said:


> that depends on how you want to cool the cpu and gpu. currently the window works well with the noctua u9s cpu cooler and Arctic cooling accelero 3 extreme gpu cooler.
> 
> If you go with the vented side panel you can use a 240mm aio cooler or a 120mm aio on cpu and a hybrid cooled gpu with another 120mm rad next to it.


I'm planning on using the old Noctua U9b, i guess the airflow would work well without the side bracket for a fan on the side?


----------



## pez

There's some good testing out there done by folks on Reddit, [H], etc.

IIRC, when using a tower-style cooler, you can use the rear 92mm slot as an intake and if possible use the tower cooler in a South-to-North orientation.


----------



## fshizl

Alright guys, I know its been a really long time since I responded. Here it is completed. I got back from my deployment and put her together and then life and another deployment came through. I am still deployed again, but if you have any questions I can answer them.


----------



## pez

It looks great!


----------



## exzacklyright

So my 9900k runs how with my 240mm rad (ID-COOLING FROSTFLOW 240L-W 84.5 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler). 

Also it's very cramped. Is there any better cooler method via Air?


----------



## pez

Been a long while since I really tweaked anything in my wife's Ncase build, but we have a 7700K under a 120 AIO. I could switch it to a 240, but I just haven't yet. 240mm AIO was one of the better options short of a custom loop, IIRC.


----------



## Qrash

exzacklyright said:


> So my 9900k runs how with my 240mm rad (ID-COOLING FROSTFLOW 240L-W 84.5 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler).
> 
> Also it's very cramped. Is there any better cooler method via Air?


The 9900K can really draw a lot of power, especially when overclocked or when MCE (Multi-Core Enhancement: all cores turbo to the same speed) is enabled. In those situations a liquid cooler may be best in a small case like the M1. The NZXT Kraken X52 has been mentioned by many M1 owners as fitting well 

As for air coolers, there are several from Noctua (NH-C14S, NH-U9S, NH-D9L), be quiet! (Dark Rock TF), and the new Thermalright Silver Arrow 130 that are fairly large yet still fit within the M1's 130 mm height limit. Be sure to check compatibility with your motherboard before purchasing. Any of these should do fine with a 9900K at Intel's stock settings.


----------



## armartins

exzacklyright said:


> So my 9900k runs how with my 240mm rad (ID-COOLING FROSTFLOW 240L-W 84.5 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler).
> 
> 
> 
> Also it's very cramped. Is there any better cooler method via Air?


Noctua C14S is the best air cooler for the Ncase... If yours is V6 you can use the PSU mounted in the front and use the stock fan... If not you'll need to replace it with a 120mm one noctua's A12 being the best cooler for the job... Search in Google for M1AF Ncase air cooler test... You'll have your answers

Enviado de meu SM-G925I usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Qrash

armartins said:


> Noctua C14S is the best air cooler for the Ncase... If yours is V6 you can use the PSU mounted in the front and use the stock fan... If not you'll need to replace it with a 120mm one noctua's A12 being the best cooler for the job... Search in Google for M1AF Ncase air cooler test... You'll have your answers
> 
> Enviado de meu SM-G925I usando o Tapatalk


I can't believe I forgot to include the NH-C14S. My previous post has been updated to include this cooler.

Note, the effectiveness of these coolers will be affected by the type of side panel you have: a solid window side panel or the vented standard panel. The panel type will affect the overall airflow within the case so try to find a build with similar components as yours and the type of cooler (top-down vs. tower) design you are considering.


----------



## Schnitter

Just bought a v6.1 and I'm not even sure if my hardware will fit. I have the DTX Crosshair VIII Impact and a 1080 Ti strix. Anyone know if GPU will fit without removing the fans?


----------



## rfarmer

Schnitter said:


> Just bought a v6.1 and I'm not even sure if my hardware will fit. I have the DTX Crosshair VIII Impact and a 1080 Ti strix. Anyone know if GPU will fit without removing the fans?


It fits but it is snug, here is an example I found on reddit. There are a lot more. https://www.reddit.com/r/sffpc/comments/9t3i6r/perfect_fit_r7_1700_strix_1080ti_ncase_m1/


----------



## WiLd FyeR

I'm itching to swap my build to a Mini-itx case. Just have to find a 1150 mobo.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

I'm itching to swap my build to a Mini-itx case. Just have to find a 1150 mobo.


----------



## method526

I'm hoping to put 2 240mm radiators in this case without any modifications (aside from removing the front IO ports). Any ideas for the loop?


----------



## pez

method526 said:


> I'm hoping to put 2 240mm radiators in this case without any modifications (aside from removing the front IO ports). Any ideas for the loop?


IIRC, I recall someone bottom mounting a 240, but can't recall a dual 240. I haven't kept up with the progress of people's builds in the NCase in some time, but dual 240s would be pretty damn sweet.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

It's rare going dual 240's but possible by going bottom and side mount. I do want to see someone going top mount though.


----------



## Qrash

WiLd FyeR said:


> It's rare going dual 240's but possible by going bottom and side mount. I do want to see someone going top mount though.


This interesting build was posted just a few days ago: https://hardforum.com/threads/ncase...updates-in-first-post.1717132/post-1044583573.


----------



## pez

That's insane, but extremely clean. Not the type of build I'd want to have to troubleshoot when the time comes, though .


----------



## TUFinside

Just got one these beautiful cases, I'm starting with a Z390 and a lowly i3 9100f and another lowly GTX 760 a friend gave me. It will be cooled with a Noctua C14S. This case is the perfect balance between size and adaptability. Not cheap but worth every penny in my opinion.


----------



## TheMostH8D

hey, 



just finished my first water cooled build. I choose to do something difficult for my first time and it was not easy....


sorry about the crap photos i didn't build it with the intention of logging the build.


2x 240mm rads
Iceman Reservoir with EKWB DDC pump
EKWB blocks



using alpha cool quick disconnects on top rad to get access to the mobo.


if i need to test it i can cross connect the quick disconnects to run the loop on the lower rad only


yes there is about a 5mm gap between the lower rad fans and GPU but there are no real issues.


temps are good with the 2080ti FE running at about 50C on Heaven at max settings 1140p (35C idle)



CPU is strange though. when gaming its at about 60C idle about 43C (ryzen 3800X). not sure why but I am not worried for now. 



GPU PCIE cable are ridiculous and wont fit in the case but i have some customs on order I will swap in.


The inside of this case is ridiculously crowded.


big downside is i think because of the turbulence in the case (all fans are pull), this thing is very loud even at low RPMs...luckily I am a bit hard of hearing so its not too bad for me.


I know some will say something like I copied that youtuber but that's fine. I wanted to make something difficult and relatively unique.


What do you think?


edit: second picture was me mocking up hoses trying to min max space available. its not how the hoses ended up..its the only pic i had of the mobo


----------



## rv8000

TheMostH8D said:


> hey,
> 
> 
> 
> just finished my first water cooled build. I choose to do something difficult for my first time and it was not easy....
> 
> 
> sorry about the crap photos i didn't build it with the intention of logging the build.
> 
> 
> 2x 240mm rads
> Iceman Reservoir with EKWB DDC pump
> EKWB blocks
> 
> 
> 
> using alpha cool quick disconnects on top rad to get access to the mobo.
> 
> 
> if i need to test it i can cross connect the quick disconnects to run the loop on the lower rad only
> 
> 
> yes there is about a 5mm gap between the lower rad fans and GPU but there are no real issues.
> 
> 
> temps are good with the 2080ti FE running at about 50C on Heaven at max settings 1140p (35C idle)
> 
> 
> 
> CPU is strange though. when gaming its at about 60C idle about 43C (ryzen 3800X). not sure why but I am not worried for now.
> 
> 
> 
> GPU PCIE cable are ridiculous and wont fit in the case but i have some customs on order I will swap in.
> 
> 
> The inside of this case is ridiculously crowded.
> 
> 
> big downside is i think because of the turbulence in the case (all fans are pull), this thing is very loud even at low RPMs...luckily I am a bit hard of hearing so its not too bad for me.
> 
> 
> I know some will say something like I copied that youtuber but that's fine. I wanted to make something difficult and relatively unique.
> 
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> 
> edit: second picture was me mocking up hoses trying to min max space available. its not how the hoses ended up..its the only pic i had of the mobo


What are you using for radiators and what fan RPM you running atm?

On the fence of how exactly I'm going to cool a 3900x and 3080 in this case


----------

